# Fertility Challenged Graduates Winter 2015



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Fertility Challenged Graduates - *Winter 2015 *

This is a thread for those who have "graduated" from The Fertility Challenged Thread

Previous thread: Fertility Challenged Fall/Winter 2014

*Due in June 2015*

*toothfairy2be* - EDD June 1 - expecting #1 and #2 :surprise :surprise , IVF rainbow babies after 4y TTC, 2 mc & 2 cp
*Littlekind* - EDD late June, expecting #2 :storkgirl after repeat miscarriages
*mountainmamagc* - :surprise

*Due in July 2015*

*splashingpuddle* - expecting #3 & #4 :storkboy :storkboy

*Due in October 2015*

*treehugger86* - EDD October 3rd expecting #1 :surprise

*GRADUATE BABIES!!!*
*Sourire* - Liliana May 8, 2014
*Laggie* - Casey & Jasper August 16, 2014
*monkeyscience*- Baby Yummy October 6, 2014
*NaturallyMo* - Miles November 4, 2014
*mainebaby*- Isidore November 13, 2014
*Xerxella* - Matt and Billy :candle born November 18, 2014
*AutumnLaughing* - Tara November 24, 2014
*iixivboots* - G & E December 28, 2014
*Kewpie80* - Aedric & Harold January 14, 2015
*shelley4* - Gestational carrier of BabyN January 15, 2015
*tracyamber* - Elon January 22, 2015 
*milk8shake* - Lincoln February 3, 2015 
*alivewithyou*- Charli Rae February 13, 2015
*adiejan*- Victoria & ScarletMarch 27, 2015
*chuord*- Felix & Amelia March 31, 2015
*silverbird*- Raven :candle April 7, 2015​


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

If @mainebaby @Autumnlaughing @iixivboots or @kewpie80 would like the names of their babes or the correct birth date let me know and I will update. My mind just cannot remember specifics of anything right now!
@SplashingPuddle and @MountainMamaGC do you have a blurb you would like with your name on the roster?

Am I missing anyone?

Just as an aside&#8230; I don't know if it just the new MDC or it is because I use a Mac now but editing is AWFUL and tedious with this program!!!!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Subbing! I have trouble getting to the page I want on my phone. I hope you're doing ok kewpie ! I think I missed an update between pages 161 and 164 and can't get to it. Were her babies born?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, TF!
Also, really stinky about missing your appointment, MountainMama! I would be really upset in your shoes, too.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Tear78 last we heard she was being prepped for c-section early this morning. As far as I know there was no update as to if there was a complication that led to this nor has there been an update that they are here. You are another that we would love to hear updates on how your hard earned babes are doing & if you would be up to participating in a "fertility challenged" grads- grads/social thread!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

You are so quick!! Thanks for dong the thread!!'


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Tear78 would you be up to participating in a fertility grads support /social thread?? @toothfairy2be I like the social aspect of it too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks toothfairy2b! I would love to participate in a postpartum thread! My first ddc started a private Facebook group. The reason I mention this is that it's tempting to post lots of baby pics but I never feel comfortable doing that on a public forum like this. Just a thought...I'd join either format :heart_eyes: kewpie sending you good thoughts!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@MountainMamaGC Sorry about missing your appointment and having to wait another week. So much unnecessary stress when your body is already working so hard to grow a baby! Hugs mama!

Update: I had my 20w scan today and we did not find out the genders! Baby B showed the goods a few times, I thought I saw lines and then my sister thought she did not so even speculating for baby B we have no idea. Not that we wanted to know but it was fun to guess anyway! Baby B is still breech and kicking baby A in the face constantly. It is Baby A's feet that I can feel all the time by my belly button. They were both mostly cooperative but we have to go back in 2 weeks to check the spine for baby A and another view of the heart for baby B. From what they could see they don't have any concerns, it is more just protocol. It seems like I will have appointments every 2 weeks from here on out.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Good point, Tear. I no longer post pics of my ds because he's no longer just a generic baby.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@toothfairy2be - yep way organised! Go you!
Don't you love the decision making when this group gets motivated  go Tracy!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Stalker subbing! :hide
I am so happy for all of you and excited to meet all the new babies who are coming soon! I just wanted to mention that in the new platform we do have the option of forming private groups. If you are interested, we can ask Cynthia Mosher, our Administrator.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

And, BOOM! Look at all the activity. I like the idea of a PP thread and/or FB group. I'd love updates on some of those older grads already mentioned! 

Hanging out for an update from Kewpie!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

When you post can you mention if you DO NOT have Facebook so we can get an idea of whether that would be a good option for this group? I am in touch with a few MDC active participants and grads on Facebook who are not active here anymore. I like the idea of being able to share pictures more privately as well as the ease of having Facebook available on my phone whereas MDC does not work at all from my phone when it comes to posting photos.


----------



## chicajones (Dec 20, 2010)

Ohh!! Hey Guys! I just got an email that @toothfairy2be tagged me in the last thread.  I miss you guys, it's so nice to see the still familiar screen names scrolling by. I am similar to another poster -- my DDC with my son (now two!!!) is a super active Facebook group and so easy to access. I do love Facebook for that, I would definitely be active in a group like this. Forums are just so hard for me to keep track of these days.

I'm 19+1 weeks pregnant with our second.  Metformin worked like a charm and it only took me one cycle (after finally getting my period back at 19 months PP) to get pregnant. It's been a lot more exhausting but gone by pretty quickly. Our ultrasound is in two weeks and I can't wait to find out what we our having. Our son was born in the USA but we are in the UK now so looking forward to hopefully having a homebirth with our midwife here.

So exciting to see some of you who were in the Fertility one thread for a long time are now pregnant!!!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Stalker subbing too! I miss all you grads- you all are so knowledgeable! I am not a grad yet or even a grad grad but you all just give me such hope and your friendships mean a lot to me.

Best of luck @kewpie80

I agree it is tedious to edit in this new format @toothfairy2be


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everybody! My boys are keeping me very busy, although we're getting into a schedule by following the Baby Whisperer book.

I'm not really sure that I belong at MDC anymore... I wanted to breastfeed, but I couldn't make it work with twins - there are only so many hours in a day and also I couldn't feed both at once, so that made it too stressful, because one would be screaming while the other was nursing. This is day 3 of no breastfeeding and I'm sad about it, but it wasn't working for me and my kids prefer the bottle. Fighting them to get a boob into their mouth for a couple of ounces wasn't worth it.

I have a lovely stash of cloth diapers, but again, hadn't anticipated quite how frequently cloth would need to be changed compared to a disposable. 

Basically we are doing whatever is easiest and gets us through the day, and my old crunchy ideals are not so important to me anymore. 

So, I do love seeing all of the updates, but in general I'm not overly keen on hanging out here. I'd be interested in a facebook group though.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I do not have facebook.
Thanks @pokeyac about the private thread. I would have no idea how to do that. We could talk about it in the lounge .......?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!! I have FB and would be down for a private group. DD#2 just turned 14 months. I'm actually off to see @indie1976 for tea. Love stalking you all!!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I think lots of DDC end up having some on FB and some here. So if you want to be in touch with @Laggie, for example, that'd be where to find her, and people like @tracyamber and I who don't do facebook will be here. (Full disclosure, I DO have facebook, and my interactions are very sparse - only for keeping up with family). I was also on the fertility challenged threads about 2 years ago when I was miscarrying, so I know laggie, souire and others but not as well because I wasn't super active - mostly read along.

mountainmama I am SOOO BUMMED for you that you missed the appt. How frustrating. When will you be rescheduled?
Toothfairy - this is a wonderful new thread, and I am amazed at how well you updated the main post. How do you remember everything? Thanks for taking it on.

AFM, this morning DS woke up with a high fever, and had peed the bed. Then he got a nosebleed. Then I finally charged out for work, and spilled my entire coffee up my coat sleeve, all over my arm and sweater. Then, I drove on a flat tire accidentally, traded cars with DH (who was home with DS anyway), and arrived late to school and didn't even set down my coat before students came in. One of those days where I had to just give up and let life happen. Not my worst day ever but I could have done without all that. 
Then we went to a check up and the heartbeat is 155. The dr asked if we have questions and DS said (we've discussed it before) "how soon till baby can hear my voice and get to know me? so when she's born she's like 'oh i know that voice. that's brother.'" :grin:
Ultrasound in less than 3 weeks and I can't decide if I want to know gender or not!!

Kewpie thinking of you!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Love seeing all the "old" faces! Congrats, @chicajones!

My DDCs have also completely moved to Facebook, and it makes me sad. I'm down for a private FB group with the relatively small number of ladies here I've gotten to know over the years, but I'm not joining 100+ near strangers and trusting them with my real name and face.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Well like @pokeyac mentioned we can ask our boss about making the mothering thread private. Regarding photos , I wasn't thinking it would become a photo fest....Lol but I guess that would be part of the social aspect. I was thinking it to be a supportive thread as well. My original idea is posted on the fall/winter thread. Humm , lots to think about. Maybe there will just have to be two groups, one here and one in facebook. That would be okay. Fwiw I heard that even if you make you photos private on facebook from others,Facebook has the rights to use your photos at some point and do what they want with them. That is why I never wanted pictures of my ds on there but I get a little worried about stuff like that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all:

I am down for either (FB or new thread) or both. If it were FB I would participate more - because I am on FB more, but I would miss those who are not on FB. I am FB friends with a few of the older grads (so I know Kewpie's news, but I won't share it...). Maybe both? I do agree that it is a little weird to keep posting my updates on the grads thread with a bunch of you who are newly (and not newly) pregnant, since my DD just turned 1. And anyway, I am not an official thread graduate, since I was on the IVF thread before it turned into the infertility thread. I don't even show up on the roster. 

In other news, my dog is dieing. We are euthanizing him tomorrow. I am crushed. I love him so much I can't stand his pain. He is the sweetest and most loyal and most gentle guy I know. Until I was a parent I thought that one of the worst things in the world was your dog dieing - now I know that having to watch the pain of your 7 year old while his dog dies is much, much worse.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm also up for either or both, ironically I also feel marginally safer on here. Mainly as Facebook changes it's privacy settings so much. However I'm happy to stay in touch whichever way.
Rcr - hugs on your dog, there's nothing that makes it easier, but know you are doing the kind and right thing xxxx


----------



## shesaidboom (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! I love the idea of a pp grad thread. I always felt like I was stalking the pregnant mamas (not a bad thing! exciting stuff). I use FB so would be in for that too. thanks for mentioning me in the other thread @toothfairy2be. A huge congrats to all the pregnant mamas. It's good seeing some of your names again.

rcr, I'm so so sorry about your dog. that is so hard.

An update on me.. my little guy is 17 months old now and is incredible. I love being his mama so much. We are doing really well. DH and I are starting to think about #2 (we were hoping pregnancy would kick start my body but it doesn't seem so). We have 6 embryos on ice. Problem is the hospital I birthed at forgot to give me my rhogam shot post birth and by the time I realized it (wasn't thinking properly after DS was born) it was too late. I'm looking into whether it's possible to test for antibodies. A recent picture, because I love seeing all the babes..


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@shesaidboom - So what's the problem with not getting the rhogam? I can't remember. (I'm Rh+, so never had to worry about it.) Also, what is (super cute!) ds's blood type? If he isn't Rh+, then it shouldn't be an issue no matter what.
@rcr - Argh, what a tease! Can we at least assume that Kewpie and her boys are all alive?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@rcr hugs about your dog. And you will forever be a grad !! It's just the thread morphed into incorporting all who were/are struggling, not just IVF. So you're on the roster!! @shesaidboom he is adorable!!! @MountainMamaGC I'm glad you can at least get in for next week. When I messed up my appointment they made me wait 3 weeks. Ask @chuord she was tons of support as I waited and waited . @toothfairy2be glad babies are lookin good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Afm I feel my skin stretching and starting to see some stretch marks, I mean warrior marks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

rcr - I'm sorry about your doggy. Losing a pet is so hard.

This is me on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DianamiteK


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

rcr said:


> (so I know Kewpie's news, but I won't share it...).


I'm going to take this to mean that all is well. _And that's all I really wanted to know._ I'm sure she will update when she can, I was just starting to worry a tad!

I'm so sorry about your dog @rcr. My boys have been my saving grace through this awful journey, and they mean the world to me. I wish you peace as you say goodbye. RIP and run free over the rainbow bridge, little doggy.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - I can't remember being a big support, but I can totally remember how stressful it was waiting... The missed appointments all seem to happen after a huge gap when mamas really need to know all is well. Woohoo on the warrior marks! None here to date, my therapy lady did discover there was an option for broken rib/s later in pg but I think we've corrected that and the babies no longer need to build mansions! @Milk8shake - ditto re @kewpie80 I'm letting the panic fade away too, what is it with this journey that we feel the need to prepare for the worst!
Afm - booked my glucose test for Monday, not looking forward to it, after all the stories I'm probably more scared of this than birth right now... Again did therapy and apparently I will be ok, I just don't want to do it at all.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Having trouble keeping up and tapatalk.imageshack.com isn't sending me notifications. Thanks so much for taking over, Milk. There is someone who had a baby that I never updated and I can't remember who! Chuord helped me find the info but I never did it. Any ideas? @Milk8shake here's the birth info: Fraternal twin boys G & E born 12/28/2014

I would be up for a FB group and/or grads thread. 
@Xerxella So glad Matt is close to coming home! How many weeks is he GA now? 
@kewpie80 can't wait to hear about your boys.

Here is a big yawn from E and a skeptical look from G. We still have a few weeks of working on feeding before we are headed home.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt's home!!!!! We were officially 39+1. 
@iixivboots - it was the feeds that slowed us down the most. Over the weekend I finally felt "he can do this" and I pushed the nurses and docs to give him a chance. It wasn't until they pulled the ng tube that the nurses actually had to work with him to get him to eat and he would eat. So when you think they're ready, pull the ng. And then you stay with the baby and get the milk in them. You'll know when they're ready.

Speech therapists are trained to help with feedings, so you can request that. They were fine, but they had no magic bullet. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - so cute! Your boys are so expressive as well! @Xerxella - woohoo!!!! Huge congrats to you all for hitting that milestone! So happy you get to try home family life


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

When my due date club went to Facebook we lost some people and it was really sad. I feel like this thread has been so important to everybody here that even losing one person would be not worth it. I'm interested in the private group idea, but that's just my two cents. I just miss having a place on mothering that I fit in. You guys were the ones I really connected with most, back when I was struggling through infertility, and I'd love to be able to talk about baby questions with you. That never felt quite right to me with the pregnancy thread but I had to keep lurking because I care about you all!

Rcr I'm so sorry about your doggie I'll be thinking about you today.

XerxElla, congrats on going home!

Kewpie, thinking good thoughts!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots your boys are adorable. Hope they get the feeding down sooner! You tagged milk8shake but I'm tagging @toothfairy2be as she is the winter thread keeper. Baby info in above post from boots. @Xerxella I'm glad matt is home. So happy for you and your family. Now it's official that you have a newborn at home. Hugs and miss you @ [MENTION=124963]Tear78 good points made. I'm looking into how to make a private group here on mothering.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, this thread flew!!!

I'd be interested in either or both a private FB group and/or a private MDC group. Either way is cool, but like some others, now that DS is 2 (last week was his birthday!!!!) and DD is 4.5, and no more plans for kids, sometimes I feel funny posting too much, especially updates about me. I'm always here stalking though!!! 

Although I do have to throw in the strangest feeling. I always knew I only wanted 2, and sometimes I do wish we'd be those people that would randomly get pregnant after years and years of not being able to.... but right now in my life that thought seriously scares me.... to the point I jokingly mentioned to DH the other day that maybe we should think about some kind of birth control..... but I will never do it.... just a very strange situation.

and also - I think you guys were talking about height on the old thread - I have you all beat for shortest..... I'm 5 feet 1/2 inch :grin:


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Subbing to follow along.. I don't think I could even try to catch up but I am happy with either a private thread or facebook.

Also, @hope4light, I am just under 5 feet.  lol
@kewpie80: thinking of you. Worried but hoping that if something was terribly wrong we would have found out.

I am terribly uncomfortable but gestating quietly over here. 34 weeks yesterday and everything looks great with baby. She was a bit slow this morning but as soon as I started counting I got over 150 movements (including hiccups) in twenty minutes... @chuord, I may see the chiropractor again soon so my ribs don't break...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, Xerxella!! Congrats on finally getting to take home your take home baby! Glad you pushed them on the eating. Are you able to feed him at the breast, or is he on bottles? Either way, I hope he does well and grows fast. 

Boots - They are precious! They look so big in the pictures, though maybe that's because I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Boots, I love the blond hair. <3

Congrats on taking your bundle of joy home Xerxella!

Sorry about your loss, rcr. Losing a furry friend sucks, and watching your child go through that sucks even more. 

Hope, I am am only 1 inch taller than you. lol. Yay shorties. 

AFM: I am still feeling a little tender hearted today, but steroids will do that to you. Last night I had some insomnia and spent time thinking about what its going to be like when my little foster boy joins his new family. I am going to miss his smiley face so much. Soooo bittersweet.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I am a big fan of FB groups, I was skeptical at first when my DDC moved to FB but now I definitely prefer them over public forums like MDC... Especially because MDC has been so wonky lately. It's much easier to share pics and videos and easier to start discussions on specific topics and get replies from everyone. 

However I would feel bad about leaving anyone behind like tracyamber and littlekind. Have you guys ever considered making a FB account with a fake name and little to no personal info so you could participate in a group like this? To me that is pretty much equivalent to a forum like this!

I would be willing to start the private FB group, or even better I could make the group secret so nobody can see you are in it and people can't find it when they're searching for groups.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all! Sourire I love the idea of a FB group! That certainly would make me more social 

For front page info: Isidore was born 11/13. We're both doing great, at his 2 month appt he weighed 10 lbs 7 oz!

So happy to see so many ladies expecting, it's such a fun journey! (Once it begins, that is  Good luck to all and please keep me in the loop if you do start a FB page!! My name on FB is harly putnam  @toothfairy2be


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@iixivboots They are precious! Keep up the good work, hope you're feeling better so you can visit and that they can come home soon.
@Sourire Thank you for volunteering to set up the Facebook group. I have no idea how to do those things. If we could start there and then if they can get a private group going here on MDC we can use both. The ease of posting photos/videos/questions on FB is so much more organized. I will PM you my first and last name because I am 'friends' with a few of our grads and that can at least be a start for getting people invited.
@rcr So sorry about your sweet dog. It is so heartbreaking to lose a pet after they are so much a family member for so long and watching your son go through that loss must be so hard for you. You are definitely still a member of the grads even though it changed from strictly IVF or infertility to a combined group.

@xerexella :jumpers:jumpers:jumpers SO HAPPY to hear that Matt has made his way home! I hope you are all enjoying some extra snuggles today!
@shesaidboom Your son is SO handsome! I can't believe he is 17 months old already. Would love to see you checking in more and letting us know how motherhood is treating you!
@chicajones I was wondering if you were still overseas. Are you there permanently now or will you be moving back to the US in coming years? 
@chuord The drink itself was not bad at all IMO. Are you more feeling anxious of the results? I'm glad you have a naturopath to work with to calm your fears and that your ribs are feeling better!

ETA: @mainebaby I cross posted with you! I did some researching for Isidore and for @Autumnlaughing 's baby girl! You are both updated on the front page. Last update for now is @kewpie80 - can't wait to see those boys!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire thanks for thinking about not wanting to leave anyone out. I guess I could try to make a fake facebook. What do you think @LittleKind and the other few mamas that do not have facebook. If you want to do the facebook group I'm all for as well.

Afm in the meantime I'm just waiting on how to do a private group here for postpartum and keeping in touch fertility grads. When I get the info I will start a private group on mothering. We will just have two groups. That's seems like how it will have to work @auraleigh @suzie mccool. It would be nice if you two could join us as well!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks toothfairy2be!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@mainebaby - another cutie to add to the collection  glad all is going so well!
I totally agree with everyone about no one being left out, the other thing in favour of FB is those that have moved on from their mothering journey may find it a little more comfortable. @tracyamber, @LittleKind - @Sourire's great Idea reminded me - my dh has a fake account (for surgical study groups) none of his real friends know it's him, in fact he's posted on my wall and his old practice manager didn't know who it was... Just thought I'd mention how safe he finds it, fake b'day, fake name and then you totally get to choose what or how much you post... If it's a private group the photos will be more protected - you could always go a fake name for your babies too  just a thought, as I said I'll follow either. @hope4light and @alivewithyou - now I know your heights I'm totally not surprised on the uncomfortable factor! I reck on on my side I only have about 11/2 inches between my hip and rib bone lol, you guys must be similar so there literally is no way for baby but forward!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Ok I just created a secret FB group called "MDC FC Grads Social" for the Fertility Challenged Grads/Postpartum social group! Because it's secret nobody can find the group unless they are invited to join and nobody can see that you're a member of the group, and nobody can see what you post in the group except the members of the group.

To get added to the group you must be friends with someone in the group. If you want to join please PM me and I will send you a link to my FB page so you can friend request me, then I will add you to the group. Feel free to unfriend me once you are added to the group if you prefer 

Anyone from the fertility challenged thread, this thread, or former IVF/Infertility threads are welcome to join, whether you're still TTC, pregnant, have given birth, whatever. If you want to join just as a stalker that's fine too (you can edit the notification settings so you don't see stuff from the group in your news feed when you're not in the mood).


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

PM'd you, Sourire. I'm fairly certain I'll be around both FB and Mothering for a long while yet to come, so I'm up for whatever.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm excited about the new group. It's brilliant idea, and I've seen so many comments from people that I've "known" on one thread or another, over the years. I've not been very involved in my DDC, so I like the idea of having our own little FC DDC. I do find FB much easier to manage and keep up with. Plenty of people have fake profiles in the groups I already frequent, so I think that's a good suggestion. You can also set high security on a real profile. I'm not terribly concerned, seeing as if any of y ' all wanted to stalk me, it would be a long trip. Except @chuord, but she will soon be too busy for that!

Loving all the babies pic, especially your boys, Boots! Thrilled that little Matt is finally home where he belongs too. You have done amazingly @Xerxella.

AFM: I've finally had to throw in the towel at work. I simply can't do anything with my hands/wrists in this state. In other news, people have been telling me all along that I'm a moron for being heavily pregnant in the Qld summer, and I can tell you that last night, I really felt it for the first time. It was still 30 degrees around 9pm - 3 hours after the damn sun went down. I've been soaking my stupid swollen feet in buckets of ice each night, and last night, the ice just melted almost instantly. It was ridiculous.

I took a massive step yesterday, and washed the newborn size baby clothes. I'm sure that's not a big deal for other people, but I have literally kept price tags on everything so far, because I've been so afraid. I'm still really terrified, but I somehow talked myself into it. Even now, rapidly approaching 36 weeks, it still doesn't seem as though I'll be bringing home a baby. Our nursery furniture is scheduled to arrive next Wed. Weird.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord There is no where for your babies to go! They are just growing straight on out!

I agree with @monkeyscience I have no intentions of leaving MDC so I will participate in everything!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord sent you a pm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Stalky stalky subby subby. I've been reading along, just been quiet lately.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Love how fast the new thread is moving and all the moms/previous grads coming by.hi sourire, Maine baby and everyone. I'll definitely be on Facebook if that's where the party's going. Love the idea of a mixed group where we feel comfortable updating beyond and across the ttc/pregnancy/newborn experience. Lol at milks stalker comment. Watch out for chuord. Someone said a private fb group feels safer than a totally public forum anyway and that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Well I'm off to get a fake email so I can make a fake facebook. @Sourire and @chuord

I'm still going to do the other thread here. Just waiting to hear from the boss.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol @Milk8shake - I think you're safe, I'm so lazy at the moment I can't be bothered to visit friends, let alone stalk!  @tracyamber - woohoo see you on the other side...


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Im down for whatever! Love seeing everyone here!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I love MDC, but I have to admit that FB works so much better on my phone that I'd be much more active there... (case in point, I can't seem to pm you, Sourie... I'll do it from a computer sometime soon

I usually have a strict "must know people IRL" rule for FB, but I feel like I do know you all! 

I'm also hoping to see Kewpie's update any time now . Best wishes to all!


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

hi all!! just popping back on this thread to joyfully announce the arrival of my sweet surro-baby, a gorgeous baby boy, who arrived yesterday at 12:25pm. and weighing 9 lbs, 5.5 oz and 20.5" long. he's a chunky monkey and already has rolls on his arms, legs and back! my cousins, the parents, are of course overjoyed at their new addition. my cousin got to help catch the baby and cut the cord.. it was so, so special. i am feeling fantastic and recovery is going great so far. 

here's a picture of the sweet babe!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@shelley4 CONGRATULATIONS!! Welcome to the world baby boy! I'm glad your recovery is going well and that everyone is together on this joyous day!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@shelley4 he is beautiful!! What a wonderful gift you gave your cousin!!!!!!!!!! Positive healing mama.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@tracyamber is it exciting to make an alter ego email and Facebook profile? It is like 'what would you name yourself if you had the chance!"


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@shelley4- Congrats! I think that what you did for your cousin is just the most amazing thing in the world! He is beautiful...way to go!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Shelley, to you and your cousins! What an awesome gift.

Does anyone have contact with @renavoo or blueyezz? (Not gonna attempt blind tagging Blue - I will definitely screw it up) I miss them!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@shelley4 - congrats!! I totally agree, that was the best present you could give your cousin. You obviously grow big babies, what a solid little guy! Here's to fast recovery, and them loving being parents. Silly question, are you going to provide milk or are they going with formula? I have no idea what would happen in this case.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord sometimes women can force lactation by taking supplements and stimulating their breasts. I hear it is easier to do if you have lactated before, but possible for lots of women. Also some men! http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/milkmen-fathers-who-breastfeed/

Shelley4 I remember hearing your story and I am so glad for the update. blessings to you, the baby, and the happy family!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

@Sourire I don't know how to pm you from my phone either. I'd like to join the Facebook group! Thanks for doing it!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

I do not have Facebook, and I am really sad that mothering forums seem so quiet as people are shifting. I do not feel comfortable with Facebook (and I never have) mainly due to privacy concerns. I am in favour of a private forum group though.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still here. Just not much going on right now. I went to prenatal yoga tonight and it is SO good to feel like I'm finally doing something. Those first 16w were rough!

How are you doing @SplashingPuddle? When do you have another appt to see the babes?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

SplashingPuddle said:


> I do not have Facebook, and I am really sad that mothering forums seem so quiet as people are shifting. I do not feel comfortable with Facebook (and I never have) mainly due to privacy concerns. I am in favour of a private forum group though.


No worries mama, I'm still going to do a private one here on mothering as I too have privacy issues. Even though I set up a fake account I'd never feel comfortable releasing my photos and content.
It's almost next week...... What day was your appointment rescheduled?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still here too! Lol it feels like we've been waiting a week for Kewpies update (I'm sure it's only a few days...
Nothing exciting here, except the babies learnt a new trick - how to kick me in the bladder!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll stick around here as well as fb. I don't have much to report. The heat is screwing with me. I had the nastiest contraction so far this morning, yikes!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I am still around as well. Trying to get the house cleaned tonight for baby shower tomorrow. I am miserable and exhausted to be honest.. Scheduled a chiropractor appointment for Monday. Also starting to have contractions on and off... They are just right and uncomfortable right now.

Here's some pics of the nursery:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

And by right.. I mean tight lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Such a cute nursery!! You did so well. Yes we're all holding our breath for Kewpie that is partly why it is quiet


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

So I had an appointment today but I was so dang tired I called and said my car would not start! He he so I got out of it and then they called and said I need to come on monday and I said why would I come on Monday when I have an appointment on Thursday and friday??? It was so annoying. All they are going to do is the usual check for protein in my urine and hear the baby's heart beat. Nothing new. Not worth driving almost an hour one way three times. So I offered to go to the local hospital for a urine lab and a possible facetime. The nurse called and said I did not need to come on Monday!!! Yes!!.
I have been having lots of contractions and the baby is still moving quite a bit but I can definitely tell he's going to be way bigger than my first ds who was 6 pounds. My legs feel like they each weigh a ton...... 
I may post a picture here of the the baby next week but I would be more inclined to email you all photos if you'd like. So at some point if you pm me we can exchange emails. @alivewithyou your nursery is so cute. You are so organized !!! I always wished I had that type of style. Instead I always feel like I'm a bit hippy and I can't. Help it. I mixmatch everything. @Milk8shake your little guy is just so snug and comfortable in there even if it's a bit tight huh? My ds was like that and he was pissed when it was time to come out. Sometimes I think he is still mad about it @chuord aw hun are you being kicked??? Your post made me laugh. Thanks for the advice! @adiejan hi! What's up? @LittleKind it's the weekend!!!!!!!!! Hope you didn't bring any grading home
Hi everyone else I know I missed.
I sure wish we had an update from kewpie. @Silverbird pop in!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

LittleKind said:


> Yes we're all holding our breath for Kewpie that is partly why it is quiet


:yeah

Love the elephant curtains!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I think @alivewithyou is a cute and matchy person anyway, but the nursery totally suits. I love the walls and the elephants and the, well everything. I'm terribly uncoordinated in the decorating and fashion depts so I'm jealous. Oh, and how exciting about your contx! 
@tracyamber, you must be feeling it to skip your Appt. I'll send you my email, no problem. I don't want to wait for updates, I'm too impatient and greedy for that. You are too right about my guy being snug in there. I have appts on 27/28 for his steroid shots, so have told him he's welcome to make an appearance anytime from 29 Jan.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

chuord said:


> @shelley4 - congrats!! I totally agree, that was the best present you could give your cousin. You obviously grow big babies, what a solid little guy! Here's to fast recovery, and them loving being parents. Silly question, are you going to provide milk or are they going with formula? I have no idea what would happen in this case.


thanks everyone! we're all so in love with this little (not so little!!) guy, and he's just perfect in every way. it gives me SO much joy to finally see my cousins holding their darling baby boy.

Chuord.. my cousin has induced lactation, using meds, herbs and pumping, so she is nursing her own baby at the breast!! i am beyond proud of her, it was alot of work, but she is producing beautifully at this point. time will tell if she will have to supplement (some women don't get quite a full supply..), but baby seems very satisfied at this point! plus, the bonding alone is worth it!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@alivewithyou LOVE your nursery! All complimentary but not too matchy. Exciting to hear about the start of contractions too. I thought it was funny that they were 'just right' but I suppose just tight makes more sense.

Excited here too for @kewpie80 's announcement. 
@Milk8shake Two more weeks then and baby can make his way into the world? How are you feeling now, other than tight on space? Any improvement on the carpel tunnel? I can imagine with the heat your joints must be killer. 
@tracyamber That is a lot of driving to get to your appointments so it is understandable you would want to do that as little as possible. Especially as you get closer to delivery and you are tired! 
@shelley4 That is so cool that she is able to nurse her baby. What an incredible gift all around. It sounds like you come from an amazing family.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@shelley4 I added your special delivery to the first post!

The 25 smiley rule is going to foil my nice neat first post now&#8230; I just hit 25&#8230;.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be congrats on your milestone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@tracyamber I would not have wanted to go either! I had a 16 week check this week and DH and I were both like, what was the point of that? They didn't even do labs, just listened to the heartbeat and asked if I had questions. OK thanks. I don't even care as much about getting to go in and hear the heartbeat now because I am feeling movement often enough to not get all worked up that something might be wrong without me knowing. You are smart to remind me not to bring home grading. I almost never do. I work really hard but only in school hours - and usually an hour or so before school daily. I don't want to be a fabulous teacher and a pretty good mom, you know? It is hard to find balance. I announced at a district meeting with about 15 others (we meet once a month so we know each other well now) that I am expecting, and a buddy asked if I would come back. When I said of course, he was like, "yea I knew that. You're a lifer."  I like being a lifer but not if it interferes with my actual LIFE haha.

I figured out that if I go back to work at the beginning of the year, we can live on just my salary all year and DH can be home with both kids. That would be so pleasant! And he wants to do that. If I stay home even 25 days on leave (first month of school), DH would need to work 20 hours a week ALL YEAR (at his part time, hourly position) to make up that difference in income. I might be willing to just make the sacrifice and go back to work a little before I feel ready so the whole year can be more peaceful for all of us (including me) because family time is number one priority for us. We're homebodies and get mad when we're all going different directions constantly. Of course, when I need to peel my little nursling off my chest in August to go to work I am sure I will not appreciate that. Still have time to think about it. 
@Milk8shake hope you are comfy. The days are short with your little one on the inside now. I have the worst heartburn for like 30+ hours straight and I want to get a milkshake and it is because of you. Do you have Wendy's down under? I want a frostie. 
@alivewithyou how cool that you and tracyamber are starting to have contractions. I got them a ton toward the end with DS and would just take the excuse to drink a glass of water and put my feet up - even in my classroom when I was busy. I can't get over your nursery. If I took a pic of DS room and how cluttered/eclectic his "decorations" are I am sure you would find it hilarious.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My SIL highly recommended her doula to me. I think I will give her a call today. I am 16 weeks and it still doesnt feel real enough to call her but I should.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@tracyamber: Just jumping in to say I'm stalking you more and more - have a great week and birthing next week! Excited to hear all about it!
@Milk8shake: You've beaten so many odds so far, I have a feeling you'll be having a February baby - I hope you can stay as comfortable as possible till baby comes!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@LittleKind that's awesome about your work and your DH. I'm sure you would rather it be you, but it sounds like a great option for your family. Sorry about your crappy heartburn I hope it's improved. We have Wendy's here, but I don't think I have ever seen "frosties". 
@toothfairy2be, yep the countdown is on now. I've really hit "struggle street" though. My hands continue to get worse. Some days I have up to an extra 6 - 7kgs of fluid I'm carrying around. It's crazy really. People keep talking about being sleep deprived with a newborn, but I am honestly convinced that I will sleep better when he is here. I certainly couldn't get any less sleep than I am now. I'm a straight up zombie! Sorry, that was a bit of a whinge fest.

Oh, and my little dog has turned into a total clinger. I think he knows something is up. If I'm sitting, he's on (what's left of) my lap. If not, he is constantly at my heels. If I manage a nap, he is snuggled at my feet. It's the cutest!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@shelley4 - I'm so impressed and happy for your cousin, that sounds like a lot of effort to get the milk going but you're right it would totally add to her whole experience! @LittleKind you were right  @alivewithyou - I think that your nursery looks great, very much what I would imagine your style. I'm like @tracyamber, a bit mix n match and casual lol a real crack up as I trained for 4 years a an interior architect/designer  @adiejan how's your nursery going? Anything new? @toothfairy2be - did you slide into 20 weeks? Why can't I see that anywhere lol.... Woohoo! That's an awesome one, now your babies will have every effort exerted to make them stay - I loved that milestone  4 more weeks till viability! @Milk8shake - you have ac right? This heat is so awful, the humidity is the worst... No tony Abbott there is no climate change - what do you need to see to believe it! Hehehe I love that your journey has changed from stay in baby stay in, to when the heck are you coming out? Bet that's not a scenario you ever imagined?
Hi everyone else 
I just not as prolifically chatty at the moment, trying to focus my energy on getting things sorted at home, I'm loving the decluttering but I need helpers as I get tired so fast...
Ok question, what's the weirdest thing you guys have eaten on this pregnancy? the other night I had a toasted croissant, with cream cheese on the side of a bowl of spag Bol sauce... Oh and having to lick the chilli off potato chips in order to get enough chilli for these two.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone.


thanks for thinking of me Tracy.


X so glad Mat is home.


Milkshake glad to see your ticker so far alone.


Chourd: weirdest thing would be carrot sticks with chocolate spread for breakfast. yumm.


I would defiantly be on a facebook group more I find it hard to find time to log on the computer. Would it only be once your post partum? I also wouldn't friend anyone as I only friend people I've met IRL.


I'm good thanks I struggled a lot in dec but having xmas out the way and upping my iron seems to have helped. new symptoms include my left foot swelling up. planning my blessing way and baby shower which is exciting!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Silverbird - most of us have joined the FB group already, so not necessarily PP! You'll have to friend someone to be added to the group, but then you can unfriend. Glad you are feeling better and getting some of the fun stuff happening.

@chuord, yep the AC is a must, and yes, our PM is a massive climate denying moron. Sounds like you are starting to get things sorted at home. It is tiring, and I overdid it a couple of times, but it's also pretty satisfying! Are you having Kettle chilli chips? They're my fave. I'm so glad to enjoy chilli again, I went for months without being able to eat it. Don't think I've eaten anything weird that I wouldn't eat usually though, sorry!

I just looked at my belly, and I think it might have dropped some. Not sure if it's just a case of wishful thinking though.


----------



## chicajones (Dec 20, 2010)

Very excited to join the Facebook group! I'd love to keep up on here as well but I just can't. FWIW, those of you who aren't on Facebook, You can create a fairly "fake" profile, keep your profile pic something not of you, and just join groups without friending anyone (as was mentioned earlier, friend to join and then unfriend). Legally, Facbebook actually has really good privacy lockdown and as long as you set up your profile with that in mind (and go through all of your settings, everything stays very, very private. It's been wonderful keeping up with my DDC on there, and I just can't do the forums these days with the limited post-toddler-bedtime computer time that I have.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

The csec went well. Aedric stopped breathing and they had to intubate. He was on the vent for a couple days and now he just goes back and forth between the canula, cpap and room air. Harold was just cpap the first night and has been breathing room air since. They are in the NICU and will be for quite some time. We finally got to hold them when they were 3 days old a couple days ago. Harold has been having a lot of trouble keeping his blood sugar stable, so that's his biggest hurdle right now.

I'm not ready to talk about it now, but I had a REALLY rough time in the hospital and I'm getting PP pre-e as well which is making being home extremely rough as well. The doctor just me on some more meds to keep the seizures at bay. I've been really close to hypertension crisis the last couple days.








[/URL]10420211_10153408515161091_6440891119573657695_n








[/URL]10933750_10153411994051091_7732899834160391836_n


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@kewpie80 The boys are totally handsome. Great job mama. Continued prayers that you will be quickly on the mend and that their health continues to improve so you can be together as a family soon.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@kewpie80- the boys are beautiful! I am so sorry you have had such a tough time. We are all here when/if you are ready to talk about it. I hope that Harold's sugars stabilize well and that Aedric's breathing keeps improving. Good job mama!!!
@Milk8shake and @chuord- sometimes I forget it is summer there. I am really, really glad that I am not pregnant in the summer. I have a feeling my fingers that already look like baby carrots would look more like kielbasa sausages. 
@tracyamber- I am getting so excited for you!! Is the time taking forever?! SO FREAKING CLOSE!
@alivewithyou- the nursery is adorable! I also love her little name.

So many of you are right there. So exciting!

AFM: I hosted Bunco at my house on Friday and I have been recuperating ever since. I LOVE throwing parties but man when you are 25 weeks pregnant it is not as easy as usual. Plus (obviously) no booze for me so when everyone was getting ramped up I just wanted a nap.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@kewpie80 - so glad to hear from you. I'm sorry that things were a bit tricky and unpleasant for you and your boys. The NICU is the best place for those precious boys right now, and I hope you are getting some help to rest as well. They are both gorgeous, by the way, and look a great size!

@adiejan - I'm impressed by you playing hostess! I had to Google Bunco, hahah. Totally understand the desire to nap.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm working on catching up in this thread and I've seen afew wonder what caused our boys to come suddenly. I developed severe preeclampsia and I was approaching eclampsia levels. It was so bad, I opted for a csection so I would have a stroke during labor. So, that's what happened in a nutshell.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Prayers/good thoughts for little Harold are needed. I just got a call from the NICU that he's battling an infection in his blood. They will do a spinal on him in the next 30 minutes to rule out meningitis. We won't know the results for 3 days. We will have some preliminary results in a few hours.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh shit! Will keep Harold in my thoughts. Poor little guy having a spinal 😔 thinking of you too Kewpie.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@kewpie80 - wishing Harold a speedy recovery from the infection and that it is not something he can't battle through. Congratulations on your wonderful two boys who look so healthy! Congratulations to you for making it through and making all the right decisions you needed to make for all of your health. That sounds very scary. I wish you, Mama, a calm recovery, also, from everything in time. :hug


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 I'm sending prayers for you little guy right now!! Hugs to you and sending you strength. You all will get through this!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@kewpie80 - huge hugs on your ordeal! They look totally healthy and adorable, what a cute pair! Sending prayers and energy to all three of you, hoping you heal fast. I think we all had a feeling something had gone a bit nut for yous, just take time to heal. @LittleKind - I think your school plan is a great idea, hard, but it'll make family life great for 12 months.

Almost forgot, did GTT this morning, just got home and ate savoury, now for a nap (slept badly freaking out about it) actual test was fine, tasted like double strength lemonade, no reaction - just active babies. Thank goodness it's done!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kewpie, when I had pree I had a section because my kidneys failed, but my blood pressure got worse after delivery. It was a scary time and I'm thankful for modern medicine. It sounds like you had a rough run and I'm glad they're still keeping my an eye on you. With all the worry I know you are feeling about your boys, especially Harold, don't forget to take care of you and check your blood pressure regularly. Sending you love and good thoughts!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad it went well, chuord! That stuff makes me nauseated - not the taste, but having it in my bloodstream gets to me after a bit. Hoping for good results for you soon!

Kewpie - Thanks for updating us! I'm sorry things went bad so fast for you, but glad you're all still with us. Praying and hoping that everyone starts recovering ASAP!

Milk - 36 weeks, yes??? I'm still so excited for you! It won't be much longer now, you can survive a bit more summer!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@kewpie80- Prayers and thoughts headed your way. I am so sorry for the scary pre-e stuff. I hope to hear good news about Harold soon. HUGS!
@chuord- I'm glad the GD test wasn't too bad. So did you get a lemonade kind? Mine was a disgusting orange kind overtime that tasted like this cough syrup (triaminic) I had as a kid...yuck yuck. I figured out a way to down in fast and told DH it is a good thing I used to be such a champion drinker 
@Milk8shake- I wonder if the explanation on google is even close to the shenanigans that ensue with my friends haha. We like to play drunko bunco so I am sure you can imagine. I am still thinking you should have your little on my birthday...January 30th. It really is a great day . I am so sorry about your hands. I really, really hope it goes away after you have him.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it really seems no big deal in the current climate, still hoping to pass though.
@adiejan - I missed saying bravo to you for hosting, lol you must be full of beans! Yep I got the lemonade drink - so glad as your orange one sounds disgusting!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I'm glad it all went fine and is over. You definitely stressed that one!!! Hugs @Milk8shake sorry you are having pain and swelling. You are almost there though so soon you will be holding your beautiful baby and will think nothing of your suffering. Vent away!! @adiejan yes, time has officially stopped. Lol look at you with all the energy. I'm envious. I can't wait to multitask again @LittleKind you'll figure out what to do with babe as time gets closer. It does sound like a good plan to me. @toothfairy2be how are you?
Afm
I'm so so dang tired. Today I got anxiety and decided to mop the floor and vacuum and dust and give DH all kinds of tasks. Wasn't a good idea. I guess we learn from our mistakes right? Tomorrow I'm sure I'll do nothing. On a good note I just tried some coconut soap I made 5 weeks ago and it is divine!!!! @SplashingPuddle your appointment is this week!!!!! Keep us updated okay mama,


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy, I'm forgetting - is it baby day this week, or next?? And we're learning to make some kind of soap at a church activity Tuesday, so maybe we can compare notes!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats everyone! 

Once again stalking here. Please include me in any groups. I need the inspiration


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@tinytina PM monkeyscience, adiejan or sourire (I always spell hers wrong) to get added to the facebook group. They're all admin.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Kewpie - I'm keeping you and little Harold in my prayers. Please update us when you have an opportunity.

Sourire - I messaged you on FB, but for some reason couldn't friend you :-(

Tracey - I'll PM you, I want to know 

Milk - Woo Hoo on making it so far, but so sorry about the misery!

HI to everyone else... I know I'm missing lots of stuff and updates, etc etc. Sorry.

Chica - I think I may have congratulated you somewhere else, but if not, congrats!!!

And I will also join the MDC private group as well as the FB group!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience thanks for asking. Yep this week. I hope the soap making experience goes well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

kewpie - congratulations on getting through it and harold is in my thoughts

I decided to cancel my 11-week NT ultrasound because it was going to take too long (1.5 hours!). That sounded quite crazy to me. I've never done the GD test before with either of my daughters and I'm not sure if I should do it now that I'm expecting twins. I wonder if I'm at more risk, but it really doesn't appeal to me. I've done almost no testing in past pregnancies (even though they were IVF), and I'm not sure if I should accept more this time.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber :joy :joy :joy
I'm so excited for you. Also jealous, but mostly excited!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - what date? Can we know so that we know when to just sit back and wait for news? @Milk8shake - after tracyamber there's only you left that we expect to go anytime  it is exciting! @Alivewityou - how are you going? I know you are expecting to go to term... Even that is getting close! @SplashingPuddle - I'm in admiration that you are so relaxed and don't need to 'see' your babies.... Have you heard the heartbeats again?
Hi everyone! @adiejan - although I still had a lie down today, I seem to have a more energy going on... Yay for that lol. Can you see the babies kicking through your skin? Yesterday they had a great go I got a 15 minute show of kicks, rolls etc. need to get coordinated and film it! @toothfairy2be - how's that virus going? Hoping your tamiflu is helping!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@tracyamber Oh my gosh it is baby week already!!! I don't know why I had Feb 3rd in my head. I'm so jealous of your coconut soap, that is my favorite. I buy the coconut one at whole foods. You are super impressive to make your own soap.
@Milk8shake Your days are numbered with baby on the inside too. Sounds like you have a large collection of baby goods ready and waiting for him!
@alivewithyou baby days are coming for you soon too. So much excitement going on here now.
@chuord Isn't it crazy that you and @adiejan are our next twins&#8230; There are only 3 more babies to be born before it is your turns. Then it is my turn. Eep!
@kewpie80 Sending prayers that you and Harold are continuing to improve. 
@SplashingPuddle I'm also impressed that you are so reserved while expecting twins. There were so many things I wanted to do differently before all the medical interventions and losses and IVF. You are really incredible that even with so much intervention to get your babies you are still able to trust your body and the babies growing inside you.

AFM- I have the flu & the tamiflu it made me vomit so I had to take zofran to be able to keep fluids down. I didn't get my flu shot. For obvious reasons really & not that I think it would have made any difference but I was really SO careful and yet here I am. Sick as a dog. I have been able to keep my fever under 100 since it went over last night (I think). Trying to get fluids in and I ate a bagel (I didn't taste it, but I ate it) to try and have something in my stomach before I attempt another dose of tamiflu. I'm just beside myself. I didn't want to have the flu and I didn't want to have to take tamiflu to begin with. Feeling whiney, sorry!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2.be hugs hugs I hate feeling sick!!

Anybody up? I'm done with sleeping tonight. Everything hurts and .I have anxiety

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm up but it's nearly 10am here!
Baby boy is really pushing your buttons on his last few days huh?!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be yeah I know right? Now, my toddler is up so no more zoning out. Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- eeeeeek for baby week! I'm so excited for you! I feel like it was in the next couple of days! Like today or tomorrow?!? All of a sudden you're going to show up on here with a baby!!
@toothfairy2be- man when you put it into perspective that is pretty crazy. I was giggling with DH just thinking in less than 3 months we will go from a family of 2 (plus our fur baby) to a family of 4!! Then it's your turn!! I hope you feel better soon!
@chuord-I actually was taking a bath watching them the other day. It is so amazing! I really have a hard time knowing what is jabbing me though. I have a pretty good idea of who just not with what haha. I am glad to hear your energy spiked! It is crazy to think that we could actually have our babies at the same time. They won't let me go past April 9th.

I have an appt today in a few hours I'll update after! Fx for good fluids and bladders!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Baby will be here on Friday!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So close, Tracy!!

Sorry you are so miserable, TF. I got a really awful respiratory bug when I was probably 16 weeks or so. It was awful. And I had to go on an out-of-state house hunting trip. Pregnancy should really make us exempt from getting sick!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@tracyamber you are so close you could start counting hours instead of days!
@monkeyscience That sounds especially awful. At least I can spend the rest of the week going from my bed to the couch and that is all! I have said so many times now that pregnant women should be exempt from illness. This is my third one! 9w, 17w, 21w. This better be the last!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber we will need one last bump shot! Don't forget 😊


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Good call @Milk8shake! Tracy definitely need a bump shot! So milk, are you feeling any closer to going naturally? It would be really funny if you went on Friday too  even if you don't your time is under two weeks now right? @tracyamber - maybe little boy can feel your excitement? And it's making him excited and hypo too  so so close! And exciting! @toothfairy2be - lol thanks for that! Omg it is getting close, I keep trying not to think about that bit yet... Trying to stay calm and cook babies  I'll focus on everyone else's milestones lol - how close are you to viability! Bet that's an exciting thought? @adiejan - any update? I love that you've been watching them too. I can't tell limbs either, sometimes I think I know where the heads are - as I have ball shapes pressing on my sides. But if they are still breech some of the punches are harder than the kicks! Even after all these weeks the whole journey seems surreal, I remember I'm pg in the morning and my heart jumps with excitement lol. Despite my complaining I'm trying to enjoy the process as much as I can in case it is my only pregnancy. Seriously we have had such a great run of blessings with so many of us getting pg last year.
I'm having a good feeling about the challenged thread too, I wonder who'll be the next and if it'll be twins! @alivewithyou - how are you coping? I know you have only one on board but as the shortest here you must be just as squishy!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

TMI alert: 
I _think_ I might be leaking fluid. I can't be certain :irked


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milkshake - pharmacies here sell a pee stick type of test that can tell you if it's urine or fluid. I wonder if you guys have that there? When my water broke I had no doubts, it was just like on TV.... Liters of water pouring down my legs!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Not sure @Sourire - I'll see what I can find out.
Because of the cerclage, I'm not certain if I would gush, even if they had broken? Cause it's kinda holding everything in?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh I forgot, we cheated and dh looked up my results online, I passed the GTT but i was towards the high end. Also was a tiny bit low on protein, sodium and iron. I've been eating less protein and more carbs for the babies (apparently they wanted the, lol) salt is easy will increase, iron more meat and green veg. Also my cholesterol was a little high... Is that a normal pg thing? Still have to wait for ob to officially tell me what to do but I'll start tweaking diet anyway.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - I'd ring mater and ask them, it might be time for things to happen. I've heard lots of people have a slow trickle for hours


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- Ahhhh I really wonder if it is starting...or maybe you just peed yourself haha. Excited for an update!
@chuord- I felt like hollering AMEN to your post. It truly is kind of surreal waking up every morning and forgetting a sec...well before I have to turn my giant belly over haha. Since I see my girlies every two weeks I know there heads are both down and right by each other. I'm really excited to see who will be next on the challenged thread too.
@tracyamber- I 3rd the request for one last belly shot. Sounds like @Milk8shake needs to do one too!

I had my appointment today and everything looked great. Fluids, bladders, and growth all looking good. Victoria was measuring 2lbs. and Scarlet 1lb 13oz. I know I will never really be totally out of the woods for TTTS (twin to twin transfusion) risk but it typically shows up the most between 16-26 weeks. I am feeling good about things and hope they continue to go well. As I read so much about mo/di twins the complications can be so huge it is overwhelming at times. I think I will start going weekly after my next MFM appointment to do NST. Anyone else do that type of testing so frequently?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - hehehe it's so cool to totally get it 
Glad your appointment went well! All along your two have had matching weights and heart rates, which I'm assuming is more common with identicals - but also any huge variations would make the tttts really obvious... It does feel like that's one issue you might not have to worry about. Re the net I haven't had one yet, however from my 28 week appointment I'm being moved to fortnightly appointments and I imagine around 32-34 it will become weekly. My other tight is compared to ivf etc how fast does this feel like it's moving? I always thought gee 9 months pg will seem forever, but it keeps moving so quickly!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@adiejan - I've read so much about people peeing themselves that the thought has definitely crossed my mind. I've chucked a pad on and I will sit tight for a while and maybe call in an hour or so if it keeps up.

Sounds like you had a great appt, and I'm thrilled you're feeling so upbeat about it - big belly and all! Seems like good news on the TTTS front too

@chuord - congrats on passing! Vitamin C is really important for iron absorption, so try to include something with each meal. Speaking of ball shapes, I actually (finally!) got some pretty hilarious pics of baby sticking out the side of my belly, but I'm in my undies, so I don't know that I want to post them publicly.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - keep us posted on the fluid - what a thing to write lol! Anyway re your pic - can you edit a copy and crop it so all we see is the belly and baby bits? Sounds so cute!
Did we get an update on your fluid / hands? Last I remember you list a few kilos overnight, and got the braces...
I'll work on the vit c too, yesterday I went to acai brothers at Wellington point and got a berry smoothy (chia seeds, nana, mixed berries and a few other things... Really awesome except they left two fruit 'stickers' on and they also got pulverised... Sigh it was like picking out eggshell from an omelette! Also mum sent us a box of cherries from perfecta (Tas) they do express and it arrives in 24 hours, they are the best cherries ever! Vit c right


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to scroll 2 pgs and was really hoping for a conclusion to the question of whether milks water broke. I guess it can't be all about what I want. I will be stalking crazy on friday, Tracy, so excited for you!

Adie I Google way too much about risks, complications, birth concerns and freak myself out. I have baby carrot fingers today so I thought of you. Can't wear my wedding ring.

Toothfairy I'm so sad you're sick. I was the week of Thanksgiving and it was brutal. Just waiting to get better. Or die. Sounds dramatic but it felt that serious. 

Chuord I hate the sweet drink test. I wonder if the flavor varies by continent? I have only ever known of the orange cough syrup flavor. I want to ask if I can get the lemonade one and a meat pie and vegemite so I feel connected to your culture. Anyway good news that you passed. I'm modifying my diet too to make up for the indiscretions of first trimester. ..and last weekend. 

Uh nothing new here. Well I have an intense pain next to my belly button, like a bruise, which is apparently called umbilical hernia and might be here for the duration of pregnancy. It hurts to work out, so that's a good excuse. Going for ultrasound on 2/2. (Lucky me, written the same in Australia! ) can't decide if we're going to learn gender.i am making this decision into a really big deal.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake stalking you now. Go buy that thing sourire mentioned. I want to know if it's your waters or if you peed on yourself...ha ha. Just kidding but seriously

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: so excited for you, friday? Ahh! You definitely do need to post another bump pic before you have your baby. I laughed at you canceling your appointment.. I can totally feel you. The only reason I make mine is because they allow me to leave work early.. otherwise I would probably skip half of them.
@LittleKind: sound like you have some great options for work. I wish I could just be a stay at home mom so bad.. but it's not going to happen. sorry to hear about the pain around your bellybutton definitely sounds like that would get irritating. 
@Milk8shake: sorry to hear about all the swelling.. i hope that has gotten at least a little better. Keep us posted on your fluids, so excited your time could be very near as well.  I've noticed my dogs have started getting a lot more clingy.. not sure if it's because of all the extra body heat i put off and that i'm always snuggled in blankets. I would also love to see that picture.. sounds so funny and cute.
@chuord: weirdest thing i've ate the whole pregnancy? dang.. I'm sure I've done weird things but i'm not sure. Maybe putting pickles on mac and cheese? Glad your gestational diabetes test went well.. mine tasted like lemon soda and wasn't too nasty but it did give me the worst headache and made me feel shaky afterwards.
@kewpie80: I hope the boys are doing well. Been thinking about you and hoping for the best.
@adiejan: You are amazing hosting a party! I totally get the not being able to drink and being tired while everyone else gets ramped up.. that's like every weekend for me lol. So happy to hear that your appointment went well. 
@toothfairy2be: so sorry to hear about the flu. That just sounds so miserable right now.. I couldn't imagine adding sickness to how uncomfortable I am.

Hi to everyone else. I know I am behind and missing people.

AFM: I am exhausted and uncomfortable. I am starting to not give a crap whether I shave my legs or not because of the effort it now entails lol. I'm being kept awake at night from throwing up in my sleep again due to the heartburn/indigestion.. so that's been not so fun. Chiropractor was nice but I was extra achey today.. probably from all the adjustments my body needed. My baby shower went really well. 30 people showed up including my best friend who flew in from Arizona and surprised me. I have another baby shower on Friday for work and then i will finish getting all the essentials we need. We are super close though and the nesting has definitely kicked in. It's so funny that I finally have energy to work on stuff but I can't get my fat body around that easily so I just end up getting frustrated and exhausted. I'd also like to mention that my hormones are off the charts. I cried yesterday because my husband beat me in a card game and because a baby whale died on a discovery channel show. I don't ever cry so this not being able to control my emotions is killing me. It's so embarrassing and there is nothing I can do to stop it. I don't have another appointment for next week and that's when I get to do the lovely group b strep test. I also get one more ultrasound in two weeks (roughly) so that will be nice. I haven't seen my little girl since 19 weeks.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Stalking.... @Milk8shake and @tracyamber (even though I know you're scheduled!!)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - pickles and mac and cheese I wouldn't go for, pickled onions and cheese is the best 
Hugs on the exhaustion, and the emotions... I noticed the cry at anything phase earlier on, it's relaxed a bit now but I'm still more likely to get all defensive and protective lol. Especially of animals. @Oceanspray - great to see you! @Milk8shake - any update?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

There was no further leakage, so I convinced myself it was all okay. I'm fairly certain it wasn't pee because it was right to the back of my undies, and it also didn't smell like pee (yep, I sniffed my undies). But, I can't say for certain! Apparently the test things are not available for purchase here, but I did read suggestions of buying PH sticks from the pet supply store. Wasn't prepared to take it to that level. 

The last hour, I've had a generally achy belly and back with just random pains. No real discernible contractions, just kind of... discomfort? I feel a bit upset in the tummy too. Just a bit off, but can't quite put my finger on it. I'm gonna take a warm shower and see if that settles things.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Settled. Another false alarm! DH asked if I was contracting and if we should go to hospital and I said no. He was disappointed and said he doesn't feel like going to work tomorrow...


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - I dunno, it sounds like very very early stages to me


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Agree!! Sounds like labor to me!!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake Did you put a call in to ask about labor signs while you have the cerclage in? I don't know anything about labor signs but I am hopeful that baby boy is making his own way into the world! Keep us posted!!
@alivewithyou It sounds like the last 4ish weeks of pregnancy are going to be very long for you! I hope that things settle down a little bit so you aren't SO uncomfortable for another month. The mid-sleep mouth barf seems to be common in the last few weeks. I remember my co-worker complaining about that one! Any photos of cute baby loot? I think I sent you a FB request so I could invite you to the Facebook group. Last thing- you think that pickles on mac and cheese doesn't make for a weird pregnancy craving??? I considered my cravings of bagels and pancakes kind of weird&#8230; that is nothing compared to you and @chuord!
@LittleKind Day 3 of the flu and it looks like I'm on the get better track instead of die&#8230; but it seriously felt that way the first 24 hours. Sorry about the umbilical hernia, although an excuse for less exercise sounds nice. Finding out the gender is a big deal, its okay if you make it one! 
@chuord it looks like all your results are okay, just some things that could be improved upon. My drink was like a less bubbly sprite/sierra mist&#8230; so lemon lime soda. I drank it in less than a minute, goes back to that former champion drinker (like 100 years ago it seems) @adiejan. I didn't think it was that bad. I was never into those flavored water drinks but it reminded me of that. Left me with a queasy stomach about an hour later once the sugar hit my blood stream. Will they do another test in a few weeks or as long as you passed, you passed?

AFM - Seemingly on the mend. I woke up still very stuffy but my face is not as swollen and I have a tiny bit of my sense of smell back. Luckily it has not gone to my lungs and I think the fever broke over night. The babies are still very active so I've been chatting to them and apologizing for getting so sick and not being able to take care of them very well. We are less than 3 weeks from viability but really I won't start feeling comfortable with anything until after 30 weeks. In some ways it seems so close and in other ways it is SO far away.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - Glad things have settled a bit. A bit put out you won't wait 2 more days to have him on my birthday (5th), but I suppose I'll forgive you.  I'd also heard of using pH strips, but never bought any. Toward the end, it always seemed like SOMETHING was going on down there. Do you have another checkup soon?

Tracy - 2 days! The soap making seemed pretty easy. Water, lye, coconut oil and olive oil were what the lady teaching uses. Does that sound like what you do? She apparently also makes shampoo bars, which interest me.

Tooth fairy - Glad the meds are working and you're getting better!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Welcome Welcome

This is a private Fertility Graduate Lounge just for us. It is password protected so you will need the password to access and enter and post in the forum. To receive the password and link please pm me.

What am I talking about?

Fertility Challenged Grad Postpartum and Motherhood Journey Lounge!!!!!

The first objective of this thread is to provide postpartum support to our friends after the birth of their babies. Those first six weeks are a major adjustment as one transitions into motherhood. Both mentally and physically, it can be challenging.

Even if you are past the PP stage, let's keep in touch!! We have become such close friends, first by supporting each other while trying to get pregnant. Then, by supporting each other while pregnant. Let's keep our connections. Keep us posted of what's going on in your life and baby milestones..... Let's brag!!!! WELCOME!
@kewpie80 @Xerxella @chuord @adiejan @alivewithyou @Milk8shake @LittleKind @Silverbird @toothfairy2be @MountainMamaGC @Sourire @rcr @Laggie @lilacvioletiris @MindlessChrissy @sherryvhkb @skij2011 @Shell77 @indie1976 @monkeyscience @Autumnlaughing @lucillelove @shesaidboom @wissa19 @gozal @chicajones @hope4light @mainebaby @SilaMarila @guppyluv @iixivboots @shelley4 @Tear78 @pokeyac @suzie mccool @auraleigh @renavoo @SplashingPuddle @radiowave @krunchyk
Please let me know if there are more grads I can add to the list and I will just update.

Also, if Facebook is more your thing then join for more of social connectedness. A lot of you have already. @Sourire has created a secret group there for Fertility Challenged Grads and Postpartum/Social. Because it is a secret group no one will be able to find it unless invited. The only way to join is to pm @Sourire. At that point you will have to friend request her and then she will add you to the group!!

I admit the Facebook group is pretty active but I have a feeling there is a place for this as well. I believe this Grad lounge will provide support in a different way and I know some of us are still quite attached to Mothering!!!

I hope that between the two groups we can stay in touch because we all know this is a hell of a journey!!!!!!!! Best

Here is the link. Doesn't matter if I post here because it is invisible he he http://www.mothering.com/forum/17714-fertility-challenged-grads-lounge/

Thanks for that additional tag @monkeyscience


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - lol I've never been through it but it even sounds like things are starting to happen to me  so glad we have all these mamas available for advice! Poor dh I bet you sent him off to work right? Btw I totally would have done what you did to check for pee  @LittleKind - re the hernia, do they thnk it will heal by itself after pg? @toothfairy2be - yay on starting to feel better! Yep the mouth barf burps are a pain, I had a couple last week and finally succumbed to the acid inhibitor the ob prescribed... (She prescribed it 2-3mojths ago so I think I've done well lol) re the drink they told me not to scull it but to sip over 10 mins - apparently less chance of nausea? Re redoing it, no idea yet, lol waiting to hear from ob for official result  dh has planned a meal schedule that involves red meat every night to increase iron... I zoned that out, I mean I eat meat and I like it but small amounts!
Re viability I totally understand you wanting to make 30 weeks at least (me too) but every milestone that gets you closer is totally woohoo  I love the thought that now they would fight like heck to save your babies - way different to early losses. @monkeyscience - so we now have two ladies with enough spare time to make soap! Totally nuts and great all at once 
Afm - Bowen treatment today (pressure point muscle release) soo looking forward to that!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm losing my mucus plug!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - exciting! My water broke about 12 hours after I lost my mucous plug


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@tracyamber - So your baby wants to choose his own birthday, too, huh??
@chuord - Well, I haven't actually made an soap yet. Just watched. So we'll see. If you can stomach it (and it's very counter-intuitive), a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in water helps a lot with the acid reflux. I couldn't handle trying it until after the baby was born, though.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to say it's hilarious that I just read 3 pages discussing if @Milk8shake peed her pants or not.... 
@tracyamber - good luck in 2 days!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - exciting! I might need pop corn here soon.... @Xerxella - I know right! Hilarious that we are all waiting with baited breath  how's home life going?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

After all this you could both have babies on the same day! This is so exciting!!!!!! Mucous plugs.. pee pee pants… Wheee!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay, now you are all cracking me up. I need the laughs

@monkeyscience that sons like a good soap recipe to me!!! Soap making seems a bit easy though it is intimidating. I made some milk soap last night and it's in the freezer. It looks like pudding!!!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Tracy: Whats up!!??


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - woot, that is great timing! How exciting for you. Still waiting on that bump pic :love

@Xerxella - glad to be the source of thread amusement. My lumpy belly pic should also give you a laugh.

@chuord - how was your treatment today? Your DH sounds so cute and protective planning meals out for you. Yep, I sent mine to work today to do a nice 12 hour day. Poor guy.

@toothfairy2be - great that you are feeling better - hope you are definitely done with being sick now. @chuord is right, viability is a great milestone, but for me, the goalposts just kept moving. Everytime I though there was a "certain point", when I got there, it wasn't as reassuring as I thought it would be!

@LittleKind - sorry to disappoint! My GD test was lemonade flavoured. I haven't worn my rings since really early second tri, from memory. It makes me a bit sad, but your baby carrot fingers made me laugh! Looking forward to your scan, and yes - the date does go both ways 

@alivewithyou - your shower sounds amazing! I can't believe you've cared about hairy legs this long anyway - especially if it's cold over there and you can wear long pants! I also feel nesty recently, but doing anything is so much effort - I understand completely.

*AFM*: Still pregnant (although I'd be happy to share a birth day with @tracyamber). More odd pains etc, and my belly has been confirmed dropped by a number of independent assessors, haha. I am having some unusual (TMI) discharge happening, but of course it could be something or nothing. I have a million appts in the next week, but no more scans, so only time will tell. Baby furniture arrived today and has been assembled, but the room is not really organised, mainly because I can't decide on the best use of the space. I feel the need to brag about the fact that I have a freezer chock full of cooked meals ready to go for when I come home. The last couple of nights, I've been so exhausted and have wanted to raid the freezer for dinner, but have held strong.

I'm attaching a cropped pic of my ridiculous belly. It's far from flattering - I was in my undies, so try and forgive that. It kind of shows how far out to the side little guy likes to stick. It hurts like a sumbitch, and feels like my side is about to rip apart when he does it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake I love you belly mama!! There's a baby in there!!!! Hee Hee I'm glad you are doing well. You were quiet for a second and I began to worry. I know , didn't @Xerxella post just make you laugh? Thanks for letting us all tease about if you were peeing or not.

Afm thanks for the email addresses ladies. I may send you a hi just so I officially have you in my email address book and not be scrabbling when I want to send a picture

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake your belly is FANTASTIC! That does look like it would hurt like heck though. When my banana sized babies push out like that it hurts so the idea of a full size baby doing it&#8230;.. eek! Having a freezer full of food is brag-worthy. My freezer is full of uncooked meat, frozen fruit, and ice cream&#8230; nothing to brag about. Is your husband vegan too? 
@tracyamber Any update on the plug today?? Less than 24 hours until baby boy is here regardless. So excited for you. The flu couldn't have come at a better time because now I can stalk ALL day long.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- Love your baby bump pic!! He really is crammed in that one side. I love it! Jealous on your freezer full of food!
@tracyamber- Anything else progressing?? So excited that it will be tomorrow not matter what! @toothfairy2be- sorry about your flu love! I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks @adiejan The tamiflu seems to have worked quickly (the side effects of that alone were unpleasant but worth it) and my fever broke yesterday morning. I'm left with the stuffy nosed remnants of a virus but mostly feeling like myself today. I actually cooked a meal (it's in the crock, that counts right) and cleaned the kitchen so my husband will be pleased!

Can we talk about insomnia for a minute? I've always been able to calm my insomnia and stay in bed in the quiet meditating and trying to relax into sleep but man this pregnancy insomnia is a bear. It is like I cannot stay in bed! I have to get up and DO something&#8230; eat, play on my phone, text. It was 3 hours before I felt ready to go back to bed last night. Is this what I have to look forward to until they come out? Then of course I won't get any sleep because I'll have two babies!

Side note: One of my cousins is unexpectedly pregnant with twins (12w)! She has a 3 yr old and 1 yr old so she is feeling very overwhelmed. My gut reaction was&#8230; seriously, after all I went through I get 9 weeks of glory before her twin news stampedes me. But I turned that leaf quickly to how exciting it will be to have someone not only with babies my babies ages (I was really fretting for the years of infertility that my kids would not have cousins their ages) and what a gift it is to have more babies in our family, especially to someone whose parenting style (actually disciplining your kids without screaming--- I know screaming happens but my sister is a 0-100 screamer, there is no talking/learning) fits with mine. It helps that other than our mutual family I have lots of people who don't know her at all and still are over the moon for the miracle of our babies.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

TF - If the crockpot doesn't count, I've probably cooked less than 20 meals in the past year! Crockpotting is great when you have kids, too - you usually have a range of a few hours for when you can prepare the food, and it isn't during the often fussy/grumpy evening hours. Sorry your cousin stole your thunder, but cool that you can have close cousins for your kids. The only cousins my kids have (and probably the only ones they will have for awhile) are really close in age. My niece is 4, nephews are 3 (8 months younger than ds), and my newest niece is 5 months (almost exactly 2 months older than dd). Unfortunately, they live on the west coast. Also unfortunately (though I'm over it now), all but my oldest niece were conceived at a time when I was having my own fertility struggles, so that was hard. I'm glad you got to be first and your babies are already safely cooking away.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Baby coming today! I'll try to keep you posted. Prep in 3 hours!


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck @tracyamber !!!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay @tracyamber! Best wishes for a safe delivery. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@tracyamber Wonderful news! Happy Birthday baby! Keep us posted when you are all settled.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk I think things are starting for you maybe. Are you sure you arent in some kind of denial? 

TracyAmber- I wish you a smooth delivery. 

AFM: 17 weeks, measuring perfect, and baby has a heartbeat of 130.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - I think your belly is adorable! He's grown so much he sorta takes up both sides now, and I'm totally with @toothfairy2be - the smaller babies poking their heads out hurts - can't imagine how much that does! Especially as they get stronger as they get bigger! Woohoo on the ready cooked meals, when did you find the time? You've been on bed rest forever! I'm beyond impressed  I gave a few, but mainly raw ingredients... Oh and dh keeps 'using up' the ready meals so they don't 'go off' I still think there's a chance you'll go before your schedule  re your dh at work I bet he checks his phone every 15 in case he's missed a call from you! My treatment felt great, my hip however was mega sore last night, I couldn't get comfortable not sure if it's like Physio where there's pain for gain or if it's just had it with side sleeping... Hopefully one more week till the recliner is ready, then I'll have options of comfort. @LittleKind - lol re carrot fingers! You made me stop and think, it's only been the last 2 months I've been able to wear my wedding ring - I lost weight at the start and it kept falling off, it still does if I'm washing up etc. also considering we are in a hot sticky (today is tropical storm) summer, my fingers haven't swollen yet - weird! Totally looking forward to your appt update! @adiejan - do your girls make lumps out the side? How's things? @tracyamber - woohoo! So excited for you mama! Will pm my email also - I don't want to miss a pic  @skj2011 - I just have to say it feels so right that you are back here amongst us all! @monkeyscience - crockpot added to my list to get  wow how close are all your kids cousins! Ours may be the only grand kids for both our family's, but we have some friends with young ones thankfully. @toothfairy2be - insomnia, I never had it before pg I needed to read my brain to sleep but then I'm a solid sleeper (minus any pee or water breaks) I've found sometimes around 2-4am I will lie awake for an hour or two. Last night was a shocker my hip hurt a lot and kept me awake for hours! I wish I had a helpful hint! 
Afm - the rate you guys are all graduating to pp we really need more new pg's! Come on challenged thread ladies!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber, omg so exciting! It's Friday here, so it's kind of on schedule! Maybe my guy will kick into gear as well? Stalking for your update. 
@chuord - my DH keeps using his ready , meals too. So annoying. He better not whinge about being hungry later! I've told him he will regret it. Very exciting that your recliner is coming. Pretty sure mine has saved my life. When little guy is stuck out to the side, the only thing that works is going for a drive. Seems to settle him back into a better position. I think he likes the motion.
@MountainMamaGC, sounds like a lovely Appt. 130 is a nice strong heart rate. Ours has always been about that as well. I think my body is just either gearing itself up, or screwing with me. 
@toothfairy2be - the insomnia is the worst. My Mum and my DH were both at me to try sleeping tablets because I have barely slept in months. I'm not certain if it was true "no reason" insomnia, or a combination of peeing all the time, and never finding a comfortable sleeping position. I fell into a pattern of not sleeping for days, and then on the third or fourth night, exhaustion would take over, and I would get a few hours. It would only maybe even 3-4, but it would feel so amazing. Pre - pregnancy I was a person who needed a solid 9 hours in total darkness and quiet just to survive. I can say my habits have changed quite a bit. The last week or so, I've finally had a few more solid sleeps, but that's probably not much Comfort. I can only empathise.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - cross posted! Congrats on everything perfect at 17 weeks, wow it seems like your pg is going so fast!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Good luck Tracy! I hope your baby comes out in perfect health and your recovery is quick!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like you've got an opinionated baby in there, Tracy! Good luck!!

MMGC - Glad things look good after your wait. Hope you feel movement soon!

Chuord - My older brother is the source of all my kids' cousins. My kids are the only grandkids on dh's side, and it may stay that way for a long time, or possibly forever. One of his sisters is married, but likes animals much more than babies. The other is unmarried and doesn't seem like she'll marry any time soon. His brother is much younger and still in high school. One of my younger brothers is married, but wants to finish law school before kids (and he won't even finish undergrad until May!). One is getting married in June, no idea about their kid plans, if they've even figured it out for themselves. And one is much like dh's sister - don't see him settling down any time soon. Which is, I'm sure, way more info than you ever wanted.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Just quick note, baby Elon was born at 7. He is adorable! Weighs 6 1/2 pounds. Thanks for all the love guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

*** HUGE CONGRATULATIONS @tracyamber!!! Great job! Wonderful that baby chose the birthday.  What a neat, unique name, too!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

tracyamber said:


> Just quick note, baby Elon was born at 7. He is adorable! Weighs 6 1/2 pounds. Thanks for all the love guys
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 @tracyamber- wahooooooo!!! Good job mama! Congrats! :joy :joy :joy


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome Elon - much love to you @tracyamber 
lovelovelovelove


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats @tracyamber!! Welcome baby Elon! So wonderful, heaps of hugs - rest up and recover xxx
:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome baby Elon!!!! Congrats Tracy!!!!

Now stalking for Milk :grin:


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats Tracy!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Tracy! I still think it's funny he didn't want to wait just a few more hours. Enjoy him.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Tracy & welcome to the world Elon!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Tracy!!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday baby Elon!!! Congrats mama @tracyamber! Hope you've gotten to rest and enjoy him.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Tracy!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Congrats @traceyamber ! Welcome baby Elon!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful news, @tracyamber! Welcome, sweet baby Elon! I hope you are both resting well and enjoying getting to know each other. xo


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber hope all is going well with Elon!

I have the need for a bit of a self indulgent rant. My carpal tunnel has gotten so bad that I basically can't sleep. I'm awake pretty much the entire night, because it feels like my fingers are burning. Nothing I do settles them. I just stared at the wall and count the hours to daylight. Last night, every time I got up to pee, I was just hoping and hoping that my water would break or something. I know it's bad to want him out, but I'm exhausted, and supremely cranky. Hubby was trying to help, and saying "only ten more days", but honestly, that just feels like eternity. I don't know how I will make it. I probably jinxed myself earlier upthread talking about sleep.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Milk. The not being able to sleep was the worst part of carpal tunnel for me, too. I couldn't find a way to make it better, either. When you're sitting awake, staring at the wall, just think of all the snarky things you could say to the doc who told you you'd go to 34 weeks at the longest!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Also, Milk - did you end up buying those concert tickets or not? I can't remember.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats @tracyamber!  So happy for you, mama.

We got BIG news. Last night Gideon's feeding tube came out and the docs are predicting he will be coming home Sunday morning. Whoa. The boys are huge now. G is 6 lbs 8 oz and "little" brother E is 6 lbs 11 oz. E is a little slower with his feeds so it might be awhile yet for him.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

iixivboots said:


> Congrats @tracyamber!  So happy for you, mama.
> 
> We got BIG news. Last night Gideon's feeding tube came out and the docs are predicting he will be coming home Sunday morning. Whoa. The boys are huge now. G is 6 lbs 8 oz and "little" brother E is 6 lbs 11 oz. E is a little slower with his feeds so it might be awhile yet for him.


That's fantastic!! This is a good week for "our" twins around here. What is their gestational age now? (Maybe that's the wrong term - but how far along would you be if you were still pregnant now?)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shske - huge hugs! Plus you have a long weekend to suffer through... Have you tried Epsom salt baths or magnesium oil? I get that that might help a bit... I'd be really tempted to ring your doc on Tuesday and point out how bad things are for you, surely at this stage going a week early wouldn't be a problem for him at all? @monkeyscience - so all these reports of severe pain, how's that desire to be pg again going  @iixivboots - congrats mama! That is so exciting! So the larger of the two is going to be in hospital a little longer? I bet it's not for long!
Afm - ticking along, hips sore and affecting sleep, not as bad as milk though.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracyamber congratulations! Can't wait to hear the story when you're all settled. Remember when I bet milk would go before Tracy and Kewpie? Totally underestimated your little one, milk! I am so sorry about your pain. It sounds just horrible. boots great update and so glad they're well. Wow I thought Feb would be so busy but we're getting all the excitement over in Jan. 

Afm husband patiently held his hand to my belly last night and got several little bops from our baby. I'd say there...tthere. ..eeach time I felt it and he'd tell me which he felt too. Thinking we're back to being team green. I remember after delivery dh saying in awe "its a boy" and it was so special. Plus I slightly want a girl and I don't like that I care. Rather than finding out so I can cope with the answer, I maybe should decide it truly does not matter.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: you know.. i never thought carpal tunnel sounded that bad when i have heard others talk about it. But now it just sounds awful. That would drive me absolutely insane. Sorry to hear it's keeping you awake. oh and I love your belly and how your little guy sticks out. My baby does that sometimes and I love to just watch her and she rolls around. It can be really painful sometimes though.
@toothfairy2be: I have always been a great deep sleeper until I got pregnant. now, as soon as I am up it takes forever to get exhausted enough to fall asleep again. And I hate to say it, but it's only gotten worse for me. Sorry to hear about your cousin. I think your feelings are perfectly normal after everything you have gone through. I can kind of relate because my husband's family has 6 babies on the way from January-July this year. So, our baby is really just another number on his side of the family. Luckily, my baby is my side's first grandchild so she still gets to be special on my side. Your babies are still just as special irregardless of her though. 
@MountainMamaGC: glad to hear baby is measuring well.  Can't believe how far along everyone is getting.. just means I am almost done which freaks me out ha ha.
@iixivboots: happy to hear your twins are doing so well and get to come home soon.
@LittleKind: I honestly don't think I really care about gender either. It's funny because everyone keeps talking about how we better have a boy next but I really could care less. I think I only found out so it could make my shopping easier.. since I wanted more choices than just gender neutral but some of my favorite outfits of her are more gender neutral and I even bought blue onesies for her. To me, gender doesn't guarantee certain traits. I was my dad's best fishing partner growing up.

Hi to @chuord, @Xerxella, @monkeyscience, @adiejan, anyone else I missed. 

AFM: I am struggling with a pretty nasty cough and sore throat. I thought it was just caused from throwing up in my sleep but I think the combination of both is killing me. I have no voice right now ha ha. My belly just feels huge right now and everything is so dang difficult and awkward at this point. I had my work baby shower yesterday and that went really well too. This morning, I am going through my registries and finishing up anything we are missing which isn't a lot. I've also been obsessed with bargain shopping lately. I got a boppy for half off, a bjorn carrier for only $10, and a ton of baby clothes yesterday all for only $20. I am definitely trying really hard to nest despite being so uncomfortable and sick lol. I am definitely getting eager to meet this little one though. As fun as is it is to feel her kicking, I can't wait to see what she looks like and learn all her personality quirks.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@iixivboots Wonderful news! I hope E is on his way to coming home soon too.
@Milk8shake The carpal tunnel sounds awful. Magnesium has been a lifesaver for some things for me too but I'm not sure how much it can do for the carpal tunnel, might be worth a try even for a smidge of relief. 10 days seems like a sleepless eternity. Come out baby!

@LittleKind That is so exciting! It is still hard to get my husband patient enough to wait for the kicks! Our reason for not finding out is similar to yours, any gender preferences we have will be behind us when we get to see those sweet baby faces. It is nice to be settled on your choice though.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I totally didn't get why carpal tunnel was a big deal until I had it either, @alivewithyou. I get it now! Glad you've got most of your stuff for your little one. FWIW, most people I know say the Bjorn carrier gets pretty uncomfortable for their back once their baby is past the newborn phase. I haven't tried one, though. I hope your throat gets better soon - that definitely doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! I'm being released today!!! All is good, nipples are sore. I'm just loving my little man! @Milk8shake yeah, there's nothing to say but I'm sorry you're having to deal with the pain. Hugs mama. @alivewithyou I hope you start feeling better as well. Honey and lemon and mint tea is great for a cough! @chuord sounds like dh needs to do some massaging of your hips. Hugs
Hi everyone else!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Milk: I got complete relieve from my carpal tunnel when I was diagnosed with a thyroid problem, which are very common in pregnancy and postpartum. Starting synthroid stopped all symptoms within a week and I was constantly numb before. Any chance you've had your thyroid tested? I think it is often done in pregnancy or postpartum anyways.

Tracy: Congratulations! With my second, I put lanolin on my nipples after every feed, regardless of pain level, and I had far less pain that with my first, where I only treated my nipples if sore. I feel for you!

AFM, I am getting a quick 10 minute ultrasound this week. I cancelled the 1.5 hour NT ultrasound, as I couldn't imagine doing it for that long. I am impressed that my midwife scheduled the quick check ultrasound, since I don't believe there is a really a medial reason to do one. (All ultrasounds are covered/ free here). I have not had any bleeding in about three weeks now. When I had my first midwife appointment, she could only find one heart beat, but it was only 10 weeks. At this ultrasound, I will be 13 weeks. I am a bit nervous why my belly is so small, since I was a bit larger at this point with my last singleton.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats to @tracyamber!!!!! So happy for you! Welcome to the world Elon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - that is so cute! Glad he can feel baby and that it is making it more real for you both... I'm the reverse re baby sex, I knew we were getting a boy (his is the energy that has been trying to stick for a few years) and I'd adjusted to that to the point that I'd have been disappointed that he wasn't there... However I figured if I found out the sex of the other I'd have time to adjust and resolve my own issues if not a girl. (I've always wanted a daughter) for me this worked best. Everyone is different, all these babies will be totally loved regardless but you can't help what you feel, just work out what's best for you to deal with it. Btw I still point out the thumps to dh  @alivewithyou - well depending on how long milks little boy lasts, it looks like February is mostly yours  prepare to be stalked a lot! I'm glad you enjoyed your baby shower, it sounds like fun. I'm not planning on having any, I've made a few friends here, but being unwell for 5 years and not working sort of limited it a bit, so it just seems silly (dh and I didn't have bucks or hens nights either - but that's cos we didn't want the typical thing) I have to say I might have to rethink, the thought of people caring about the babies is sort of appealing... Hugs on the lack of sleep and the pain, hoping it gets a little less and you get to relax... Did you go the recliner route? So glad your baby is a one off on your side at least! @toothfairy2be - I agree re your cousin, really natural twins - what were the chances! I also agree that nothing can take away how special those babies are  no one can take that away, or make it less. Are you doing a baby shower? Recliner? My hips are quite uncomfortable now (although I'm finding ways to halve the pain) and I can no longer lie on my back for half an hours relief. @tracyamber - wow that's fast! Did you go csec as planned? You must be one quick healer mama! @SplashingPuddle - that's great that the midwife is thinking of you, a quick check up will set your mind at ease... Don't worry about size, I've felt small this whole time, I'm only just starting to be bigger than a single pg - from what I've read each pg is different so all bets are off. Fx it goes really well and you get two perfect heartbeats / babies. @monkeyscience - do you baby wear? Any suggestions on what works? I've liked the look of those ones that are fitted but more like a muslin wrap - they seem to conform to baby and mum and give a snuggly fit.
Adiejan - how are you? Update please 
Afm - ok (tmi) I attempted to wax my legs yesterday (lol) I ended up squishing my tummy a bit despite my best positioning - took me about an hour to catch my breath. Second funny story, a few weeks ago I decided to trim my nether region, but just with scissors - couldn't see a thing so my heart was in my mouth with each snip in case I got skin - lol next time I'll just go to the salon!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - I'm impressed by your efforts - really. I need to do some similar tidying up. Last time I tried, I did cause minor injury to myself, which wasn't very nice. With our baby shower, I really just wanted it to be about people who love this baby, and will continue loving him and be a part of his life. I found the whole thing a bit overwhelming, but still nice.

@SplashingPuddle - My NT scan said it would take 1.5-2 hours, but it really didn't take that long at all. I would say maybe 20-30 mins - I think they are more just covering themselves and giving time to get all the measurements. At any rate, whatever you are comfortable with. I'll ask my middie about the thyroid testing when I see her on Tuesday, thanks for the heads up.

@tracyamber - Guessing that you must be recovering well if you are headed home? That's great news. Hope the nipples settle a bit for you.

@toothfairy2be - Perhaps I'll try magnesium, I'm desperate. I've actually been having lots of natural magnesium since the irritable uterus diagnosis, because it's supposed to help with muscle relaxation, but maybe not enough. I think it's lovely to wait and have a gender surprise. I always thought I would do that. When it came to the crunch though, I was having such a hard time connecting to the pregnancy, that I thought knowing would help me bond with the baby, so that's why I decided to in the end.

@alivewithyou - Sorry that you are feeling unwell and awkward. Sounds like you have scored some great bargains though. Isn't it crazy how the nesting kicks in right at the time when it becomes so much more physically difficult to actually _nest_? I see things that I want to do, but just don't have the ability to do! I agree that your baby will be special regardless of anyone else's, and I love that you got her some blue onesies. I hate how much blue my little guy has.

@LittleKind - Those baby kicks are so exciting. My DH was so impatient for so long - never waiting more than a few seconds. And it always seemed like baby would stop as soon as he came near me, LOL. So when it finally happened, it was amazing. Way to go team Green! I think finding out like that sounds lovely.

@iixivboots - Wonderful news about G! Such great progress. I'm sure that E won't be too far behind. How are you feeling and recovering?

@monkeyscience - Yep, I did buy a ticket. The gig is precisely 3 weeks from my section date. I'm about 80% certain that I will go. 
Of course, I wasn't really expecting to have a 38 week section, so I am a little bit worried about being recovered enough, but I will just see how I feel. Also, my doctor is way too lovely to get snarky at, but it is a little bit tempting!

*AFM*: Like most of you, I don't think I ever thought carpal tunnel was much of a big deal, and I probably honestly wouldn't have had a lot of sympathy for it previously. It wasn't that bad to begin with, in comparison, but now, it is truly one of the worst things I've experienced. I hope that none of you end up with it. It literally feels like the bones in my hand and wrist are burning. It's what I imagine really awful arthritis feels like, I think.

BUT - I don't want to be the complainer. *Today, my baby is FULL TERM. 37 WEEKS! *Can you freakin believe it?! I can't. 
As crappy as this pregnancy has been, I'm thankful for a lot of things. I don't think I say that enough - especially in light of the drama other mamas have been through recently. I'm grateful that my baby is healthy, and he has reached a decent size and weight. He won't (fingers crossed) need any NICU or SCN nursery time. He's not a preemie or a micro preemie. He's strong and active, and his little IUGR legs will catch up eventually. We've been blessed with friends and family helping us out in a lot of ways, and we have everything we need. My husband is able to take a reasonable amount of time off work, and my boss has been nothing short of amazing in accommodating me and my various work changes over the last 4-5 months. Despite the fact that little guy is driving my body into the ground, I'm sure he's going to be worth every damn minute of this misery. I can't wait to meet him. Nine sleeps. That's single digits!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake I can't believe it. This is your ultimate gift. I'm so happy . I wonder if he will show up before the 3rd...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww, Milk, you almost had me teared up. Congratulations to you! Can't wait for you to meet your little boy!

Chuord - I have done some babywearing, but I'm far from expert. Will try to share my thoughts sometime soon.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@Milk8shake, you DID have me in tears at the last. I am very happy for you that you have a healthy and (still) growing baby inside. All that pain WILL be worth it, though it sounds just horrible right now. Here's to another kind of HH9!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shaje - woohoo!! 37 weeks is the best Australia Day present ever! I agree you are so awesome to be remembering all the awesome bits, like @Xerxella you've had it harder with all the bed rest, contractions and swelling - you have done a truly amazing job!
Re magnesium, I've found it works better on my skin than as a tablet... If you do try a bath (lol obviously a cool one in this weather) I got told to use a cup of Epsom salts - so heaps!
Afm - great lunch with dh friends (up from Melbourne) at the Gold Coast... They are mixed and have two gorgeous Eurasian kids  it was hot though, I walked 60 mtrs up a slight hill to the resort - in 38 degrees, it took me an hour to stop feeling flustered lol.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Congrats Tracyamber! I'm glad to hear that all is well. 

Also, so glad to hear that the boys are doing well, Kewpie!

AND about hitting term, Milk8shake! 

AND about bringing baby home, 'boots! I'm sure his brother won't be far behind. 

After trying to adjust to the name changes, it's nice to be back here... 

I also wanted a shower that was about people who loved my little one - and that's what it really felt like, which was lovely. I think everyone did bring gifts, and although I didn't care about that, it is really nice to have that reminder that they care whenever I use anything. 

As always, I feel like there were a million topics that I meant to weigh in on, and I can't remember what they were! oh well.. 

We went to bed last night sometime between 10-11 - little girl usually sleeps most of the day, but she'd been awake (and fussy with it) much of yesterday. I put her in a sleep swaddler, which I haven't done for ages (she outgrew the newborn ones, and I forgot I had the larger baby ones..) and she slept until after 6 AM! Then she woke up for a bit of a nurse, and went back to sleep. I got up to pee & refill the humidifier.. but I think I'm hungry? I should probably eat & get more sleep, but I'm enjoying having both hands.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord I know a lot about baby wearing. the type you're talking about that cross in an X on the front allow you to wear both twins at once when they're little. I like the Moby wrap in that style which is stretch fabric but same idea. You also can nurse in those without anyone seeing. My other fave is a ring sliNg. Easy and fast. My husband likes the ergo structured carrieR. More manly. 

I have more to say to everyone when I'm at my computer. Can't wait for milks turn.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - what an amazing milestone. I'm so happy for you


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@chuord, I am sure @LittleKind can give you all the information you want on baby wearing. I just thought I'd add that I used several different carriers depending on age of child, weather, and my comfort.

I have a woven wrap, Ergo structured carrier, and a Mei Tei made for me personally by a WAHM. I love them all for different reasons.

For a structured carrier (soft, with buckles), the Ergo gets far and above the best reviews and I second them, now, after over 4 years of using mine. I still wear my child in it at almost 5 when we need to be quick or the child needs to sleep while I am on the go. I agree that most men will prefer using this to a wrap or other carrier.  They are also quick-on, quick-off and require no real practice.

For infant and early months, woven wraps and slings are the ones I know most mamas prefer (the Ergo and others sometimes have inserts to permit young infants to use them, but they aren't ideal positionally for that age - I am not sure how easy it is to breast feed in those. I see more men using them at this age!).

The Moby (brand name, but you can make or find your own home made one) is a kind of very light stretchy wrap for babies who are not yet too heavy - eventually you would need to switch to a sturdier woven wrap that you can tie in a gazillion different ways but which better supports a growing baby or toddler (or child).

I will leave description of the ring sling to @LittleKind, as I never used one (I did try them on). I know lots of mamas love them, and again, it depends on preference I think. You can breast feed in both a woven wrap, a sling, and even the Ergo, so that was an important element for me.

If you have a relatively strong woven wrap you can also use that with older children. I wore my child in my woven wrap until about age 3, but I didn't have the most robust wrap there is (they can be expensive...).

One thing to look at if you are considering commercial structured carriers: Do your research on the way in which the carrier either does or does not provide adequate pelvic support for the baby. If the carrier does not support them under their thighs, to the under-the-knee area, and only holds them in and around under the groin area, it is not safe for use and may cause eventual structural (and other) issues. In addition to that, those same carriers that don't provide proper structural support for baby, also tend to be the ones that cause early back and shoulder and neck pain to the person carrying them. The pain is totally unnecessary with a good carrier (I have never had pain at all, and I wore my child all the time, everywhere). But, a number of mothers I know have ended up losing interest in wearing their baby after using a carrier that caused them pain and never went back.

There are so many good resources on the internet, and many places also have baby wearing groups or even trainers for first timers.

I am a bit passionate about this, but my newborn experience is old, so I am sure Littlekind or others can give more up to date info. But if you have any more questions, I love to talk about this...


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord I have been doing a lot of research on baby wearing with twins. I have a Moby wrap as well but it can only be used for a few weeks before they will be too heavy for a stretchy wrap, after that a woven wrap is more needed. The ring slings are nice too but you would need 2. The Weego twin is cute but again its for smaller babies and then there is the TwinGo which is for one in the front and one in the back when they are bigger, those last two are both structured carriers & I'm not sure where they are made or if they are available in Australia. I registered for 2 mei tai's which are also structured carriers so we can either both wear one on the front and when the babies are bigger you can use both at the same time and wear one in front and one in back (or two people both in back). I'm going to pick up a woven too. twinmommy101.com has a lot of info on twin baby wearing with woven wraps as well! 
@Milk8shake 37 WEEKS!!! It is so awesome to be in single digits before you get to meet your little guy. I agree with chuord the topical applications seem to work better than the pills. The thyroid stuff is super interesting too I have never heard that before. I hope something at least gives you some relief. I did waver with finding out their genders for the exact reason you said. I was so scared for so long with the bleeding that once things started to even out and get 'boring' I felt like I needed to connect to them more and that knowing 'who' they were would help that. I talked to my husband about it and he reinforced that I have always wanted to wait (I had to convince him years ago why I did not want to find out). It helped to be reminded that some things should remain even though this process was so hard and so scary. There are still times that I just want to know (ultrasounds every other week don't help!!).
@Autumnlaughing Do you feel like a whole new person after getting a good night sleep? It is nice to be here and know who everybody is!

AFM- Somehow the morning sickness is back. I puked into a bag while my husband was driving today and almost a second time after I ate when we got home! What the heck! Otherwise I am feeling really good. The flu seems to be gone, the babies are kicking around, my belly is stretching so they aren't pushing out so hard. Yoga has really helped by having an hour I feel like I am doing _something_ and I've gotten to meet other pregnant women in my area which is really nice. I started getting a little round ligament pain on the left side this week. I thought it was gas pain or that I twisted something when I was sick but yesterday I noticed the same thing on the right side and put it all together. It still isn't terrible, just like a little stitch.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

milk - I can't believe you're officially full term! Take that Doc Man that said you'd never make it that long!!! On another note - I'm so sorry about the carpal tunnel :crying:

Tracy - YEAH for being released!! Lanolin worked good for me - I used it after every feed with my first, and only when the girls got sore with my second. With my first, I don't think I'd have been able to continue breastfeeding if I hadn't used it... with it, we made it to 19 months, and we only weaned for IVF!! 

iixiv - SO EXCITING!! Keep us updated!! 

And I just have to say, I love babywearing! I miss wearing an infant  But, still wear the toddler and preschooler when they will let me :wink:


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Today I had a quick 13 week ultrasound, and the twins both looked good. The lab tech cannot say too much and my midwife will get the report soon, but I saw both babies moving around tons. I said to myself that if this ultrasound was good that I would start to accept that I am having twins. I've been reluctant up until now because of all the bleeding. Of course, accepting that I am having twins throws a major wrench into birthing, since I do not want to birth in an operating room and have no internal monitoring. I'd prefer no external monitoring either, but I feel I could accept a bit if labour is long. I'd also prefer to catch the babies myself and for them to have little or no contact with nurses after birth. I don't know how to accomplish these goals since I am supposed to birth in a hospital. All of these things are so easy to do at home but feel so overwhelming to try and accomplish in a hospital. Ideally, I'd spend 2-3 hours at the hospital max just to make sure the twins are OK after birth, since I'd like to arrive shortly before delivery, but I feel like its hard to even wish for all my dreams when it comes to a twin birth.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the info on the baby wearing  I'll be checking them out! @splashngpuddle - woohoo on two healthy 13 week babies! Mama you are having twins, hope the mental adjustment goes easily.
Re the birthing options, I hope you find a way to make yourself happy... For me the best way to cope was to let go of my wishes and preconceptions and accept that these twins of mine will dictate exactly how they want to arrive, I'm a control person so this wasn't easy - but emotionally it is very freeing if you can manage it... Otherwise where are you? Maybe some mamas are in the same area and can recommend a flexible ob? Or ask in the twin thread - maybe someone there had a birth similar to what you want.

Anyone who is interested the local news just advertised an app 'accc keeping baby safe' (accc is the Aussie consumer affairs dept) they have info about what hazards to look out for - cords etc. and ways to keep baby safe. Just in case anyone is interested


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I took a baby wearing class last week, so I feel like I should be very informed, but I don't have much to add - especially about wearing twins!

The Moby-style wraps should be good up to 15 lbs, and even with my chunked (13 lb, 4 oz at 9 weeks yesterday), that's been a solid 2+ months. They taught me a slightly different wrap, which works well. The first time I tried it, it was a bit much for my back, but when I put it on properly tight, it was infinitely better! I've also got a fleece pocket carrier (super easy to put on, not so great in my back, though that might be another tightness issue), a sling (I don't have the hang of it) and a maitai (can't decide if I'm in love, or if the shoulder straps aren't positioned well for me). Oh, and a "crotch dangler" and a boppy sling with a seatbelt for a cradle hold, which isn't recommended. All of these were handed down or loans, which is great! A local store will also do weekly rentals + help, so you may want to check out stores in your area.

So far, husband has only tried the fleece one, but does like it. I breastfed in the mai tai at the class, but Tara & I both found that to be awkward - and I'm large breasted. I should keep trying, though...


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

YAY @SplashingPuddle, what great news! I am happy that you can let yourself accept them now as your babies. 

If you really want the most natural birth options and possible home birth (I would feel the same way), the best you can do is look around locally and online for supports and suggestions. There are many women who have done it. Not that that means it is the "average" woman who has done it, but a healthy twin pregnancy (from my readings of the midwifery/doula wisdom) does not equal no home birth (or free birthing centre with midwife, near a hospital for possible transfer). It will mean taking extra precautions in planning and knowing what to expect and having a supportive birthing partner. You may have difficulties finding a midwife who is allowed to help you, or a doula, but it depends on your area. I know it isn't "illegal", that's for sure, which is a start. 

If you want some resources that I've come across, let me know! You probably have a local "natural birthing" chapter in your city or nearby, too, that has good resources.

PS - I just saw a mama wearing twins in two mei tais yesterday (in back and front) and they all looked very comfy!! They were several months old, maybe 3-4?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@SplashingPuddle Congrats on a good ultrasound. It is very hard to wrap your head around a healthy pregnancy when the bleeding toys with your mind so much. The idea of birthing twins gets overwhelming and I'm trying to keep my expectations in check. As much as I would love an intervention free birth there is so much unknown about having twins. So here I am trying to focus on getting them past 36 weeks and then reassess how they are positioned and if vaginal birth is an option before I try to make plans for reduced intervention. 
@chuord You have lots of advice for baby wearing!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

May I join in here? It is still early for me. I am only four weeks, but I have a lot to learn, and I know that you are all a wealth of knowledge (and support). My EDD is October 3, 2015. I have an US in a couple of weeks. It all feels very surreal.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Absolutely @treehugger86! You are in the right place now for sure. I have followed you a bit on the Fertility Challenged thread but I don't know a lot about your story (other than you had a great first beta on Saturday!!!). Do you have any other children? What round of IVF/FET was this for you? How many embryos did you transfer? When is the elusive second beta? We are SO happy to have you here and I am so glad to get to add a new grad (let me know when you are ready) to the first post! 
Welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

You are free to join whenever you like.  Your due date is only 2 days after my EDD last year, so that's kind of nostalgic for me. I was just finding out I was pregnant around this time last year.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Welcome @treehugger86!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

toothfairy2be said:


> Absolutely @treehugger86 ! You are in the right place now for sure. I have followed you a bit on the Fertility Challenged thread but I don't know a lot about your story (other than you had a great first beta on Saturday!!!). Do you have any other children? What round of IVF/FET was this for you? How many embryos did you transfer? When is the elusive second beta? We are SO happy to have you here and I am so glad to get to add a new grad (let me know when you are ready) to the first post!
> Welcome welcome welcome!


Thank you! We had a few delays, and minor complications, but I have been very fortunate. It still feels as though it has been a long process. Our referral was in September 2013! I don't have other children (and this is my first pregnancy). We did ICSI in November, and I had my first FET a couple of weeks ago. We transferred a single embryo. My second beta was on Monday, and it was 730! I think I answered all your questions!



monkeyscience said:


> You are free to join whenever you like.  Your due date is only 2 days after my EDD last year, so that's kind of nostalgic for me. I was just finding out I was pregnant around this time last year.


How did the time go by? Does it feel like a long time ago?



tracyamber said:


> Welcome @treehugger86 !!


Thank you!

When I am less exhausted, I will read from the start of the thread, and get to know all of you!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Treehugger - I was pregnant for approximately eleventy billion years. Or at least it felt like it since I had so many unpleasant pregnancy symptoms. But my daughter is almost 4 months now, and that seems crazy to me. It was crazy seeing her New Years Day and thinking...you didn't even exist this time last year, and look at you now! October seemed like a nice time for a baby.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Autumnlaughing - sorry somehow I forgot on my last post to say congrats on the great night of sleep! That totally seems like a huge accomplishment 
@treehugger86 - so glad you made it here! Second beta sounds even stronger than the first  silly question if you started IF in September 2013 did you have to spend a long time testing before getting started? I know dh had some testing done. I only ask as some places seem to spend a lot of time taking it slowly, others (like mine) crack on straight away - lol although that could have been due to my geriatric status


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@monkeyscience - thanks for the advice on the bjorn carrier.. I figured it was only $10 so we could start simple and see if we even enjoy baby wearing. I got a wrap of some kind as well so we will see if any of those work out.
@tracyamber - i hope you are enjoying your baby and recovery. 
@SplashingPuddle - congrats on healthy twins! So exciting. I have enough worry with one child and getting the birth I want, so I can imagine twins would make it even more complicated. I hope you are able to get the kind of birth you want still.
@chuord - so honestly.. I have the worst social anxiety so my baby showers were super scary for me. I hate being the center of attention and definitely do a lot better with smaller groups of friends. I was not given a choice though.. my husband's family is huge and this is the first grand baby on my side so I just tried to have some input where I could. I totally feel you with waxing your legs and the nether region issues.. I am always flying blind now&#8230; it is actually such a pain in the butt to keep up with now. 
@Milk8shake - I am so excited for you.  and so happy you have beat all of your doctor's expectations. I hope these next few days just fly by for you. 
@treehugger86 - of course you are welcome to join in and congrats on your pregnancy! Those are awesome starting numbers 

AFM: My cold is killing me, my back and ribs are killing me, and I have been getting shooting pains again. All whining aside, I had my 36 week appointment today and it went great. Did my strep B test, found out I am now measuring right on, and I found out I am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced already. I know that doesn't mean she will be here early necessarily, but I am just happy my body has been doing some work already. I was able to practice my hypnobirthing techniques during the cervical check today and that was nice because it wasn't as bad/painful as I thought it would be. Next week we get one final ultrasound so I'll have an idea of how much this baby weighs finally. To me, she just feels gigantic. She is super crazy active today and has been taking some pretty cheap shots at my rib cage. Oh, the nurse also agrees with my guess at her position which is head down with her butt to the right in my rib cage lol.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

monkeyscience said:


> Treehugger - I was pregnant for approximately eleventy billion years.


Amen sister! Saw this the other day and LOL'd hard.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake That is fantastic :twins


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

@chuord There was very little testing. We knew that DH has CBAVD, and that ICSI was the only option. I had genetics done a couple of years ago. My diagnosis of PCOS was a surprise at the consultation. Most of that time was waiting for referrals (and more referrals). We were actually listed as "urgent" because of DH's prognosis, but it didn't seem to make a difference. It was complicated, because DH had to see a urologist for the testicular biopsy, and meet with an anesthesiologist. We also had to wait for the availability of an OR in the local hospital. There was also a lot of communication back and forth between DH's various medical teams. DH had the biopsy in August, and I started medications right away, but I didn't respond well. We had to make a lot of changes. The egg retrieval was in November, and I had early signs of OHSS. We made the decision to freeze the embryos, and at last, I am here. Nevertheless, I know that our journey has been relatively simple compared to many of these lovely ladies. You are all the epitome of strength.

@alivewithyou Thank you for the warm welcome! You are SO close! I hope you are able to get some well-deserved rest.

@monkeyscience I am looking forward to those eleventy billion years, but I anticipate (and can appreciate) that pregnancy symptoms might change my feelings!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

monkey - I am also cracking up!!

treehugger - so glad to see you on this side!! Second beta sounds amazing!

alive - getting so close :wink:


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Treehugger - some people are actually able to enjoy pregnancy. Hopefully you have a less symptomatic and more enjoyable eleventy billion years.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou thanks for the mention. I sure hope you start feeling better soon!!!
Hi everyone else, sure miss you guys though I'm glad I'm not pregnant anymore. .. Lol
Enjoying baby differently than the first, he such a squishy little lovable worm!! My dh has been amazing doing laundry and keeping up with what I usually do. And my mil has been keeping my toddler busy which has been nice. I was up all night though with fussy baby till 3:30 in the morning so I'm a little tired. I do try to read along as I am waiting for @Milk8shake to have her baby soon!!! Next week Tuesday if not beforehand so exciting..,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

@Milk8shake- I'm so thrilled that you are full-term and will be meeting your baby soon! <3


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@thecoffeebean - thanks for the love, love :love I miss you, and I'm sorry to see that angel count has risen :Hug I think of you (and the other Leps) often.

@tracyamber - sounds like things are going well. Glad you're getting the help that you need from DH and MIL. How is your toddler dealing with the new babe?

@treehugger86 - welcome and congrats on the great betas. Lovely to see some new grads joining the crew. I hope that you have a lovely eleventy billion year pregnancy!

@alivewithyou - sorry about the cold, and the pain and discomfort, but pleased to hear about your good appointment! I was just thinking to myself last night that after everything, it would be semi-hilarious if you went before me. I know it's still a tad early for you, but the though crossed my mind!! I'm thankful not to have had any cervix checks - they say it's safer to stay well away from mine - because they sound awful. Glad the hypnobirthing came in handy for that.

Thanks to @Autumnlaughing, @hope4light, @LittleKind, @toothfairy2be, @Oceanspray and everyone who weighed in on the baby wearing. I found it really interesting. It's not big here - considered a bit of a "fringe" element I think, but I plan to give it a go. I have one friend who has done it that has offered to loan me a couple of wraps/slings to try before I buy anything.

@SplashingPuddle - great news that your scan went well and babies are thriving. I'm sorry that it complicated your birth hopes, but I hope you can find a happy medium that is safe for you and babes, but also that you can be comfortable with. A lot of this journey seems to be about sacrifice and compromise, but if it results in happy, healthy babies, then that is the main thing in my mind!

@toothfairy2be - I'm so glad that your hubby talked you down about the genders; seems as though that was definitely the right decision for you. It's sometimes hard not to think about how different things could be if we were "normal" and just got pregnant and had babies like other women. I'm sorry that the MS has returned, that sounds awful. The yoga must be so lovely. I know you've always been pretty big on that. I brought a prenatal yoga DVD which is still in the packet because I was pretty much advised against all exercise. I was never as fit as you, but I feel pretty out of shape now - I'll have some hard work ahead of me to regain my fitness. You might have to give me some recommendations!

@chuord - how are you doing? You've been a touch quiet! Has your nursery gear been delivered yet? I recall you ordered it a while back. Hope that the weather is not knocking you around too much. So, hot tip regarding the election - apparently you can have an electoral office come to your house to take your vote if "heavily pregnant". Hahah, I'm so tempted, but the polling booth is about 300m from my house so that would be super lazy and embarrassing.

@AFM;: Had my final appt with the OB, the psychologist, the anesthetist and midwife. Finished my steroid course, so everything is all set for Tuesday. Found out that my midwife will actually attend the birth, which is exciting. I didn't expect that she would, because she is in more of a "case manager" for the MFM dept, than a "typical" middie. She won't be an active participant in the delivery, but she'll be there in a support role, so that's awesome. After my first steroid shot on Tuesday, I had ridiculous pulling pain in my cervix, where the suture is. I didn't know if it was a reaction, or if baby was trying to claw it. It was not fun. I've had quite a bit of pressure and pain on and off since then, and I've also felt a bit ill in the tummy, but other than that, he seems to be staying put. I don't expect anything will happen until we make it.

My in laws are arriving today and my husband is working every day between now and Tuesday, so I'm rather unimpressed about that, but trying very hard to keep my hormones in check, and my head level.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol @tracyamber - you're not allowed to leave us  we need you! @toothfairy2be - have you had your scan? Details lady details! @Milk8shake - every time you go quiet I start wondering if you're on the way... @adiejan - 27 weeks this week right? >90% survival rates this week for you! Sorry I find those milestones so exciting! @LittleKind, @SplashingPuddle, @Silverbird and several others (I'm having baby brain) time for a real update about your pg 
Afm 28 week growth scan this morning, so excited to see them I woke up early lol... Feeling blessed and grateful for the whole experience. Either that or someone spiked my water and I'm high!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@tracyamber glad to hear you are getting some quality time with your little squish even if it's at 3am! Hope you got some rest today (though I doubt it!)
@Milk8shake It really is only a few days away now, huh. So excited for you to meet your sweet boy. Have you settled on a name yet or saving it for when he's born? My athletic abilities are probably exaggerated here- mostly I just take group classes! I'm useless when it comes to free-weights or machines or treadmills! The at home DVDs have never worked for me though I need the commitment to show up at a class! It is awesome that you are through your last appointments and the next stop is birth!
@treehugger86 You had quite a journey to make it this far too. Everyone here had a different journey, we are just all glad to have made it together on this side. It shows that if you keep trying, most women do get their miracle. It just doesn't feel that way until you've done it. How are you feeling in these first few weeks of pregnancy? Any symptoms yet?
@monkeyscience Each day seems to have elevety billion hours so I can only imagine the months feel the same way. @alivewithyou Sorry you are sick! It really is the worst and I imagine only gets worse the further along you are. YAY for your body getting in motion for baby girl to make her entrance.

AFM- I had my 22w check today- mostly cervix check (just ultrasound, not physical!) and there were 2 measurements they couldn't get at the anatomy scan 2 weeks ago. Cervix looked great & neither baby would cooperate for their measurements! She did (after 160 photos) get the views they needed (or close enough). BUT they are both head down now- let's hope they stay that way! My MFM got stuck in the blizzard but I will see her in 2 weeks anyway. They are so cute now and I am so in love :x


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - cross posted! Re the election, um I take laziness a whole extra step - postal vote! I haven't left the house to vote in years  seriously though, you've been on bed rest for months, with a tricky pg and you still choose to line up in the heat? You are a brave lady!
Re your appointment, I'm so glad the midwife will be there - it's like she appreciates the journey you've been on and wants to see it through as well  so the steroid for babies lungs is an injection? For some reason I thought it would be an inhalant - probably just cos that's how I do my asthma meds - der! I was wondering about your cerclage, I somehow thought maybe they'd take it out since you are so close. So exciting omg Tuesday is 5 sleeps away!!!!!! How's the hands and swelling going? @toothfairy2be - are you going to post a pic? They sound adorable... I'm with you falling more in love each time I see them


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord The photos today weren't very good. I got one of their two heads together (which really just looks like two circles) and a profile of baby A. Baby B wouldn't cooperate for photos today! Hopefully my 24w will have better results! Is your appt done now? Any photos from your sweeties today?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake - oh that would be super weird, but I don't think I will beat you. My gut instinct is that it will happen around 38 weeks ish and that may just be wishful thinking with how miserable I have been. Either way, I know my baby will come when she is ready. I am just hoping for more dilation so I have less work to do when i am in active labor. I just noticed that I tagged chuord when I meant to tag you previously. The preggo brain is a real struggle right now ha ha. I am wishing the best for you in your final days before baby gets here. Does it feel super surreal now that you have a specific day?
@chuord - more details on your scan! Pictures? Did you get an estimate on weight already? 
@toothfairy2be - Did you have to have a full bladder to do the cervix check or did they do a vaginal ultrasound? Happy to hear things are going so well. You are so close to viability too.  It is interesting to me how many different positions twins can be in. Is one farther down than the other or are they just right next to each other?

AFM: Still super sick but I think I have hit the peak of this cold and that I am starting to go out the other side. Just making sleep miserable because I wake up covered in drool from not being able to breathe and my throat is honestly killing me. My stomach has been so uncomfortably tight today but baby has been doing her typical workout routine and seems to not be bothered at all by any discomfort. I am definitely getting sick of working though and struggling to keep up like I used to. I must have dropped something on the ground at least 10 times today and every time I did I wanted to cry because of the effort I knew it would take to pick it up ha ha. My husband asked me how I was doing today and I sent him this picture:










I figured some of you could relate.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@toothfairy2be - lol yours sound as cooperative as mine! They tried to get some 4d shots, but with the random foot, hands, constant movement there wasn't much clear to see! All good they are still doing well and are symmetrically proportioned... They are a little small for gestation, but given that we are also shorter they're not worried, blood flow etc is normal and strong, hearts etc. functioning normally. The only bit that's normal size is their heads  which cracked us up as we both have large heads! Genetics right! Oh and still definitely one of each (always good for confirmation) @alivewithyou - I knew who you were talking about  hugs on the cold, but really glad that you are at least over the hump! Pic is funny as, re the dropping stuff I'm there too - and it seems the more you focus on not dropping stuff the more it happens!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So I just lost my mucus plug. At least I am pretty sure I did. Should I be freaking out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - no idea, I don't think it's an emergency but maybe call your provider in the morning to check if you need to do anything... I'm guessing if you have dilated 1cm it was bound to get loose. However if your water breaks then you should go in.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I think you are right. I will just keep an eye on it but definitely packing my bag just in case it progresses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - yep I'd definitely pack my bag just in case  I'm guessing your baby girl doesn't want to be the last baby waiting to be born!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Oooo, @alivewithyou! Course, it can stlll be several weeks, but then again, maybe not. Exciting?!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Super exciting and nerve wracking. The procrastination has ended I need to get my to do list done like yesterday ha ha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

haha, I know how you feel! I wasn't ready even when my baby was a few weeks past due!! 

You'll be fine no matter what, but if you like to be organised, you will have way more peace of mind if you have it all ready, no doubt. Have fun getting ready. :eek


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hahaha omigosh maybe I'm right!!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hold the phone! Pretty sure I just lost part of mine too @alivewithyou!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - woohoo! It's getting exciting on here!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like these babies are trying to make it into the last few hours of January birthdays!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: so exciting! I fully expect you to win though. I had some cramping last night but it settled down.

I had a terrible night actually I woke up puking all over myself and could not get comfy. My back and ribs are so achey. So I am one moody mama this morning. Definitely going to focus on wrapping up my to do list today though. And my house needs to get clean now too lol.

I definitely feel different though after losing my plug.. Just on edge I guess. Was yours bloody @Milk8shake?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

My birthday is tomorrow. Great day to be born. Just saying 😁


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahhhh so excited for more squishy's coming soon!!!! I keep stalking... stalking.... stalking....


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!! @Milk8shake and @alivewithyou it could take up to two weeks after losing the plug but keep us posted and we now for sure one baby will be here by Tuesday!!!!! So exciting.... Stalking

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake and @alivewithyou - So excited for you 2! Always stalking.... :eyes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Xerxella said:


> @Milk8shake and @alivewithyou - So excited for you 2! Always stalking.... :eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Lets get this show on the road!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't get into the other forum, so I figured I'd post a heap of new baby questions here. 

So, thankfully Matt has taken to the breast with ease. He does better on it than the bottle. . Woohoo!!! BUT, he will only nurse with a nipple shield. I can't decide how much I care. It's actually more comfortable, but I worry about supply issues and it's kinda a pain always making sure the shield is with me. But, eh. He's gaining weight nicely, so eh. I don't know how much I care. Any other nipple shield users? 

Also, chiropractic for infants. Anybody do this? Matt doesn't want to turn his head to his left. And now he's getting a flat spot on the right back. When I nurse that side, I really have to turn his belly to belly, but on the other side he'll gladly turn his head. Has anybody done baby chiropractic care? I think my Hubbie will think I'm crazy. .


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Xerxella said:


> I can't get into the other forum, so I figured I'd post a heap of new baby questions here.
> 
> So, thankfully Matt has taken to the breast with ease. He does better on it than the bottle. . Woohoo!!! BUT, he will only nurse with a nipple shield. I can't decide how much I care. It's actually more comfortable, but I worry about supply issues and it's kinda a pain always making sure the shield is with me. But, eh. He's gaining weight nicely, so eh. I don't know how much I care. Any other nipple shield users?
> 
> Also, chiropractic for infants. Anybody do this? Matt doesn't want to turn his head to his left. And now he's getting a flat spot on the right back. When I nurse that side, I really have to turn his belly to belly, but on the other side he'll gladly turn his head. Has anybody done baby chiropractic care? I think my Hubbie will think I'm crazy. .


My advice regarding the shield is dont worry about it right now. Get your feeding pattern and supply established and once you are comfortable with that, you can then wean off the shield. They used to think the shield would interfere with supply, but that is outdated info. As long as its used properly and is the right size for you, this is not an issue. (I was a LLL leader for 3 years) There is a section of weaning off the shield here. http://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/child/wean-shield/

I have heard great things about chiropractic care. I would do it before the problem becomes worse. There is no "cracking" involved with treating infants.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@MountainMamaGC - sweet! How do I know if I'm "using the shield properly"? It seems the right size. I tried the small, but it was clearly too small and now I have the medium. :shrug I had no supply issues with pumping other than too much milk! My body doesn't seem to mind artificial stuff! Lol. (I pumped the 8 weeks Matt was in the nicu.). Matt's still not a "good eater", so I'd hate to do anything at this stage to discourage him at all. He really likes the shield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Exciting stuff! I didn't lose my mucus plug until the day before/day of birth, but I've heard you can lose it weeks before and actually have it regrow. So we'll see! Milk, I cannot believe how little time you have left, either way.

X - I have zero personal experience with nipple shields or infant chiropractic, but what MMGC said makes sense. Just focus on letting him eat. Like you said, if you were going to have supply issues, probably would have happened by now. On a mostly unrelated note, did you end up taking the new job, or did you stick with your old one?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Xerxella said:


> @MountainMamaGC - sweet! How do I know if I'm "using the shield properly"? It seems the right size. I tried the small, but it was clearly too small and now I have the medium. :shrug I had no supply issues with pumping other than too much milk! My body doesn't seem to mind artificial stuff! Lol. (I pumped the 8 weeks Matt was in the nicu.). Matt's still not a "good eater", so I'd hate to do anything at this stage to discourage him at all. He really likes the shield.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plugged ducts, a fussy baby/ unsatisfied baby at the breast, and a diaper count lower than 6 wet diapers a day would indicate the shield is not a good match. As long as the breast is draining well during a feed you should have a good fit.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - a friend of mine did chiropractic with her baby girl and swears by it. 
@MountainMamaGC - you're a sneaky wealth of knowledge! 
@alivewithyou - sounds like an awful night, hope you are feeling better now. My show was not bloody.

AFM - nothing exciting to report. I had some nasty, random pains overnight but that is all.
DH was excited and also totally disgusted, haha. I did actually manage some sleep, finally, thank heavens. I've been running on steam. I know the plug can really mean a fat lot of nothing, but it feels good that things are at least moving in the right direction before the eviction party.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good to see you @Milk8shake.  I had brown blood in my plug.. I haven't had any spotting since 5 weeks. It was weird not to be scared over blood for once. I am feeling pretty wiped out today but already checking stuff off my to do list. All I want to do is get off work and go home and clean. My husband is in full gear now as well lol.. I honestly don't really know what contractions even feel like so I have no idea if anything is going on. I figure of something is then it will get much worse. I agree it's nice just to see stuff moving in the right direction though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

@Xerxella - I took S to the chiro about a week after she was born and a few more times after. I'd recommend it. She showed me how to do a few things at home with a rolled blanket. The chiro was super gentle with S.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - I'd totally have no problem taking a newborn to the chiro either, I'd love to do cranio sacral treatments on them - just need my lady to do it  @MountainMamamc - love all your info! @alivewithyou - hugs on the rough night! Hope you find a solution to the sickness at least! Woohoo for things 'slowly' progressing. @Milk8shake - I love that you are getting this excitement of maybe baby coming early with the benefit of knowing he'll be here next week anyway... Your dh is a crack up, he's going to be soo excited on Tuesday!
Afm - just feeling a little unsettled,I know all is well but getting told that they are quite small has just started a small vein of worry that I'm doing something wrong. Ob appointment on Monday, hopefully she's happy that it's just how they are. Meanwhile I'll try and get more nutrients in.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - in all the excitement, I missed your update about the growth scan! Sorry that you are feeling unsettled. Are they just in the smaller percentiles? Or actually measuring behind? I've got a few chart links that I have been religiously comparing my guy's results to.

@alivewithyou - I read a ton of articles about mucus plugs last night. I think bloody show is more exciting than not, based on that. I'm feeling pretty good about where things are at. There is basically nothing that I _must_ do, but a few things I would like to do. I'm cleaning the house in a pretty massive way. Hope that you get some time to check some more off your list. It must be hard to be juggling work at this point!

DH would love to finish up work early, so I suggested perhaps we should try a romp and see if that moved anything along. He was like "Not if you have a mucus plug up there, EWWWW!".


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Chuord- When I get worried about my nutrition I make a green smoothie. I put almond milk, spinach, kale, frozen strawberries and blueberries, a banana, a couple spoons of coconut oil or almond butter (put on the bottom of the blender so it mixes in well), and a couple tablespoons of one of the following ground flax, chia seed, or hemp protein powder. If its not sweet enough I will add some honey or maple syrup to sweeten it. If spinach and kale is too bitter for you, romaine lettuce works well too.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, after a million years of abstinence, he's put off by a mucus plug??


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - thanks, but I already take vital greens I do think my variety is fine just wondering if I should increase volume... I'm gradually relaxing. @monkeyscience - lol men right  surely an offer of sex would be jumped at... @Milk8shake - they are in the 15%percentile so not of the scale yet! plus it's a Caucasian scale... And they're half Chinese.
Lol re dh did you point out it could be weeks after the baby before he'll get another offer like that?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

So exciting around here!! Yay for mucus plugs falling out! (Hummm never thought I'd say that!) I agree with @skj2011 tomorrow is a great day to be born...It is also my Bday!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

monkeyscience said:


> Wow, after a million years of abstinence, he's put off by a mucus plug??


Ahahahaha, I was surprised too! (Although not exactly disappointed, because I was exhausted!)


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Exciting, Gals!! @Milk8shake, I'm glad your body is starting it off for you to get all ready. Wouldn't it be amazing if little guy decided it was time to come early like @tracyamber's little one?!!
@alivewithyou: Stalking you continuously... By the way, you WILL know when you start having contractions. There is no missing them! Rest easy until then.

I want to add my two cents of support for baby/child chiro, although I would recommend seeing someone who has expertise and experience with babies, as there is different technique involved. So nice to hear that Matt is getting a good amount at the breast, @Xerxella!

I don't think there will be any more January babies... just my gut from the start.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

I meant to ask... since my only way to check in with you graduates and graduates-graduates is here. @Kewpie you've been quiet. I've been wondering how little Harold is doing since his testing? I hope he is doing fine and both boys are gaining weight and feeding well!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@skj2011 - maybe you could pm me your chiro. Did they take insurance? I have bcbs. 
@Milk8shake - your DH's comment cracked me up. Lol.

@monkeyscience - I DID take the job! It was crazy and I almost feel sorry for them. So, I started about 3 weeks after the boys were born. I told them the whole story and then explained that when Matt came home is be taking 12 weeks FMLA. They took it well. Lol. So my FMLA started 2 weeks ago. I only have 10 weeks left and then I have to go back. I can't imagine. It's going to be rough. With my other 2, I went back only 2 days a week. I'm not looking forward to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Oceanspray - stalkers are welcome to join the Facebook group  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

@Xerxella - I sent you a PM
@adiejan - Happy birthday!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy birthday, you birthday people! (I think there are two, but being lazy and not looking back!)


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday @skj2011 and @adiejan!!! Looks like those babies are going to hang in a little bit longer. The wait after these two is born seems so long until we have another due mama.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I can't believe after these two we're on to @chuord and @Silverbird. Didn't chuord just get pregnant or something??


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so glad that Milk8shake is in Australia so that lessens the stalking time for those of us on the other side of the globe.  

Xerxella, a friend of mine used a shield with her first baby and used it for the entire nine months or so that she nursed him. And I've done chiropractic care for Gabriel this time. Like others have said, adjustments for infants are very, very gentle, but effective. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

you ladies have me laughing!!

Happy birthday to the birthday girls.
@Xerxella - I used a nipple shield with my DD until she was probably 7 or 8 weeks old. It didn't harm my supply (I also started pumping pretty early as she spent no time in the NICU - yes that's what I meant... it's no time compared to what a lot of ladies spent here, but she was in for a few days LOL). It never harmed my supply. I slowly weaned off of it, taking one feed at a time and allowing her to get comfortable. The last I weaned were nighttime feeds because at first she struggled with those without the shield since she was so tired. I don't think it affected anything, although she did have a horrid latch the entire 19 months we nursed. I wouldn't do it any different though - the nipple shield is the only thing that kept us going, otherwise I think I may have given up.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - I didn't know you started a new job 3 weeks pp! Lol you truly are one tough mama! Heaps of admiration here! @adiejan and @SKJ - happy birthday!
Lol @monkeyscience - it feels like a heck of a long time to me! Well actually it's been moving quite quickly - especially compared to IF where it felt like ground hogs day month in month out... I think @Silverbird is a few weeks ahead of me and @adiejan is only a week behind... However given the twins factor adie and I will probably go first... Then it will be @toothfairy2be who's next! @Harmony96 - re milk, lol it does make it faster - even better I'll be on the same timeline so awake for the news 
Oh and if us later joiners are ready to drop doesn't that meany it's time for some of the earlier graduates to go again? Hehehe


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

My thoughts…

mucus plugs - I lost my mucus plug within 24 hours of birth both times. I know it varies, but it is a definite sign for my body.

baby chiropractors - My second daughter could not turn her head on one direction for the first couple of weeks after birth. I'm not entirely sure is she "couldn't" or just didn't'. I took her to an osteopath, who saw babies for for free. I went a couple of times and it completely solved the problem. 

AFM, nausea is decreasing, but I'm still on maximum anti-nausea meds. And I heard both babies heart beats during my midwifery appointment this week =) I need to relocate communities for my last month of pregnancy due to having twins. So I am researching finding a more supportive hospital to birth in.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

So, not only is today 38 weeks, it's also the first of February! Double milestone! DH said last night: "we never expected this", and he is right! 

I have lost more of my plug, but still no sign of any action. Two days to go, and I'm an absolute hot mess. Unbelievably, I'm not even anxious about the birth, because I'm so exhausted and uncomfortable and miserable. I cannot sleep. I'm selfish, cranky and I don't want to see or talk to anyone. I cried on about six different occasions yesterday, mostly for no real reason. I have no reserves left at all. The wall has well and truly been hit. I know, I know - I'll survive. 
About 55 hours to go.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Woo hoo 38 weeks!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - congrats on 38 weeks! However I'm guessing getting this far is losing it's appeal, you be as grumpy and cranky as you want - you've totally earned it... Lol isn't that what inlaws are for


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake :jumpers:jumpers:jumpers 38 weeks!!! I think the hourly countdown to his arrival is overdue. Is that to the day in general or the actual hour of surgery? What happened with your inlaws? Sorry you are feeling so grumpy and worn out but it seems understandable with how hard the last few weeks (months) has been. Hugs!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm. I think there is some movement at the station. I've had a pretty consistent backache/crampy belly for about 4 hours now. Fingers crossed people!!


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Go baby milk go!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Another baby wanting to pick his own due date?? Keep us posted!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting so exciting.... Hope it's go time!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: hoping this is it for you!  good luck mama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - So excited for you no matter what!!! You're almost there!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems like another false alarm unfortunately. Pretty consistent for most of the day, about 8-10 mins, but they seem to have fizzled out now


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Come on baby milk!! Eeeeeek so damn excited! It makes it faster for me because you're a day ahead!! That baby will be here in no time!!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Just popping in to follow all the excitement on here.. @Milk8shake you have me on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Stalking you @Milk8shake even if till Tuesday , mama. I'm so happy you are just hours of receiving your beautiful gift, there's nothing like it .. You deserve this!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Stalking.. @Milk8shake... and I am sorry you have hit the wall - but you made it!! I think what you are describing is the start... stops and starts do happen. What is the hour countdown at now? Sending you peaceful birthing vibes: :dust


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

About 30 hours for this guy to choose to make his own entrance. Section booked for 1pm on Tues. So, so surreal. Still having cntx on and off, but nothing of an organized fashion. I tried to walk and clean etc yesterday, but there's only so much a person can do with feet like moon boots!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - omg I would be completely out of my mind with excitement / nerves if I were you! I was thinking how impressed I was that swollen, carpel tunnel you was dashing around cleaning  hope you are resting today and getting ready for an easy procedure and great healing! Btw totally love the little freak out smiley on your timeline. Has it sunk in yet that you made it full term?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I noticed the freak out face on the timeline too! So exciting! I would be freaking out too.
None of us can even talk here, we are all too on edge waiting for the announcement of baby boy @Milk8shake!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it too creepy that I've set a second time zone on my phone so I can tell what time it is in Brisbane? Just a little more than 24 hours!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep. I marked the weather app on my phone with Brisbane, too. Lol. Now I know the weather and time there. . So, do you have to not eat ALL day! That sucks. 

PS. It's not too hot!!! It looks lovely. Sunny and 80! Showers this afternoon....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@monkeyscience @Xerxella - you two are hilarious!!! Btw the humidity makes it feel hotter - honest!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

23 hours left....


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - all the best tomorrow! Hope it goes the way you want... Ironically I'm doing a tour of mater around 11am lol... I'm hoping it's alright! (Not that there's a choice lol)


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

stalking stalking stalking....

can't believe you made it this far milk!!! Now COME ON BABY!!!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel less weird, Xerxella!

Also, chuord, I think you need to hang around a bit longer and stalk Milk in person for us!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

It's officially Tuesday in Oz - happy birthday in advance, Baby Milk!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

It's 3am and I'm wide awake. As I suspected, having my in laws here turned into DH and I arguing. We barely ever argue. So much for this happy, momentous occasion for us. I knew it would happen, and I'm so angry, I can't sleep. I haven't got a clue how to turn it around. It's not supposed to be like this.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it Tuesday there? Today is the day!!! I need to figure out the hours so I can start watching the clock.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I just added you to my weather app- so I am stalking your time and weather too- thanks for the idea X!
@Milk8shake I was worried they made it there in time and would interrupt your life changing day. Usually when that happens with DH I just ask for a hug and try to be honest like you just were. Just to say I know we are both stressed but this is a really important wonderful life changing day so give me a big hug and lets just put the rest of this aside and try to turn this around. Love and Hugs- it is only a few more hours now!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake as soon as you see your beautiful boy you'll both have tears of joy and arguing will not exist. You won't care!! Hugs and I'm such the stalker as I breasfeed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending you best wishes today @Milk8shake! Can't wait to see baby milk. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep to what tf2b said. Just lay it out there and make this the special day for you guys that it really is. You can pick the argument back up tomorrow. (But, you won't. You two will be too in awe over this life changing event.) 

Hugs to you. You don't need this now. Don't let them steal the magic of today away from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto on @tothfairy2be and @Xerxella - be the one to break the ice today, just make today what you want.... You have both worked so hard and earned it, your own personal miracle is about to happen. @monkeyscience - lol totally not going to stalk milk in real life  I'm not ruining anyone's moment!


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Ok I will be honest I am just totally stalking you Milk, have been keeping track from afar and now I have been so excited all day for you. All fingers and toes crossed that all goes well today. Sending lots of love from Philadelphia. 


~ mb


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

So excited...eeeeek...stalking away!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Stalking.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@Milk8shake - I hope you and baby are doing well and we are looking forward to hearing from you when you are able.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Can't wait to hear from you milk!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

He's here. Nothing went to plan but okay in the end. More later.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh boy it sounds like it was hair raising. I'm glad he's ok and I hope you're ok too! Congratulations mama! Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - congrats mama...take some time to enjoy it all... We'll be happy to hear it when you've recovered.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations milk! I remember months ago you gave me some hope by saying you don't care what interventions or procedures happen as long as you get your baby. Sounds like your words got put to the test. So relieved to hear you're both well.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Edit: I guess there are 2 ways to take what I just said. I don't mean you got what's coming to you. I meant if anyone is strong and brave enough for a roller coaster birth, it's you


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! Hope you are getting some rest. Although sleeping in the hospital kind of sucked in my experience. Will be interested to hear more, whenever you're ready.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations! Glad everything is well now.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats mama!!! Can't wait to hear and see!!:grin:


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah!!!!! Hopefully you and hubbie are hugging that little guy tight. You've been my inspiration for forever. I'm so glad you have your rainbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

So glad he is finally here!!! Congrats milk!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations @Milk8shake ! I'm so very happy for you and your little family! I hope you are healing well and the baby is doing well. I'm sure it hasn't sunk in yet, but you did it. You have a baby!
:joy
:joy
:joy
:joy
:joy


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations @Milk8shake! It sounds like baby boy has quite the birth story. Hope you're resting and recovering & enjoying every snuggle.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Milk!!! I hope you are getting some rest and I cant wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats @Milk8shake!!! I am so happy for you and DH! Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - It's after 7 in Australia!!!! Wake up and play with us!!!!

Oh.

You haven't been to sleep yet? Hhmmmm.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@Xerxella.... lol. Very funny. And true! But you did say what I have been thinking... trying not to be impatient but really want to hear how the Little Milk is doing (and Mama, too!).
@alivewithyou: How are you doing? Any more movement or has it all settled down again?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG. I'd be going crazy if I were waiting this long for an update from one of you. Bad Milk8shake, bad!!

So. You wouldn't believe it. I was booked for 1pm, and well apparently that didn't suit my little man. My water broke at 7.30am. Yep, really. DH panicked a tad, but we were mostly ready, so we just headed to the hospital to be assessed. 

When we got to the hospital, the car park was full. I got dropped off, and he went to find a park. They took me in to be assessed, and as soon as I was on the monitor, he had a massive heart rate drop and they flipped the emergency switch. The next minute, the room was full and they were saying "don't panic", but they were panicking. DH was still with the car and I was terrified of being whisked off to theatre without him. They were doing emergency prep, but he stabilized, and things calmed down briefly. Then they checked my pad, and discovered that there was meconium in the fluid. 

They said he needed d to come out, but that we had a little bit of time, and they would just be monitoring like hawks. Because I thought I was having an arvo section, I'd had a light breakfast, and they were worried about the anaesthetic risk.

In the meantime, I proceeded to go into labour - stitch still in place, and things were quite painful by the time I got taken to theatre, which was about 2 hours, I think. I had an absolute world of pain with the epidural. Apparently I have scoliosis and some significant spinal deviation, and I gave up counting how many local injections they gave me, somewhere after 8. I was beginning to panic that they would have to put me under a general. I was terrified, had contraction pain and they kept missing the epidural and the trying new spots and positions.

Baby started to have regular drops in heart rate, and things were getting very tense between surgeon and anesthesiologist about how long it was taking. We ended up with another, senior anesthesiologist finally getting it in, and then the block wouldn't work. I was laying there, half numb, listening to the bradycardia, which was worsened with each contraction. I was on the verge of begging for a general so they could just get him out!! Freaking out is a mega understatement. I got some massive, massive dose, and finally they could start. Baby was out super quick and I got a glimpse before he went straight to the paed. He cried after about a minute. They brought him to me for skin to skin, but I dropped my blood pressure in a huge way because of the mega epidural dose, so he went to DH. It took a while to stabilize, and the rest of the op is mostly a blur, but I knew he was okay and with DH, so I no longer gave a single f*ck.

Actually, after everything, the bradies, and the meconium, he did totally perfect. Apgar of 9/9/9, no assistance to breathe, no suction, just a bit of a rub and he was good to go! 
7 lbs 1.5oz of total champ. He fed in recovery like a little pro too. He is amazing in every single possible way. I cannot take my eyes of him.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Milk whoa you were not kidding. ..that is quite an experience!! So glad everything and everyone turned out ok. Now there's nothing to do but settle in as a family. Huge hugs


----------



## MakeItSew (Jul 20, 2011)

:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy

So glad to hear everything turned out OK, Milk! What a dramatic entrance. I hope the joy of holding your little guy quickly erases the memory of the fear and stress you went through.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Well that terrifying experiences seems like the fitful dramatic end of your journey to a miracle! Holy moly…. I am so thankful that you and baby are both okay and at the end of the day both healthy and getting to know each other.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

OK Milk, not gonna lie, brought tears to my eyes. What a scare after all you've gone through!!! SO SO SO glad that after everything, he came out a perfect little bundle of beyond deserved baby. Hope you are healing well also!!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: I am so happy everything turned out okay. Sorry it was so dramatic that must have been so scary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

What an intense few hours that must have been. So thankful everything is okay for you and babe!


----------



## gooseberry (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to crash your thread, ladies, but I just wanted to say congratulations to Milk8shake. Enjoy your baby!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! Well, nothing like a grand entrance! How are you? How did the uterus hold up through everything? Give yourself plenty of time to recover. C sections can be tough. 

I'm glad he's here and safe and sound. I'm just so happy for you. 

Dancing veggies:
:broc :carrot :banana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Scary situation @Milk8shake but glad he is here!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Hah - so he did pick his birthday after all that! That is a pretty crazy story. I like that it has a happy ending.  I hope you can somehow finally get some rest, and that all your swelling goes away, stat!


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

You are one tough mama and that is one super special boy you have there. I hope you can process everything that happened and just love every minute of being a mommy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Congrats on your baby Milk! That whole epidural thing sounds quite scary! On the bright side the fact that your baby got to pick his birthday probably has something to do with his great Apgar, I've heard that planned C-section babies sometimes have a bit more trouble in the beginning. I also had a C-section without fasting. I had supper at my usual time, water broke at midnight, C-section at 3am.... The next morning I tried to eat breakfast and threw up my entire supper from the night before lol... I always vomit a lot from anesthesia. I hope you've been keeping food down and enjoying your little guy!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, Milk! You are a tough mama and I think that little guy takes after you. 
I haven't been around here or the FB group. Life is just too crazy with one twin in the hospital and one home plus my two year old and pumping all the damn time. 
My B twin is still in for feeding issues. He's sleepy and doesn't take full bottles. I think he would do a lot better if they would let him set his own schedule but they don't do that until he's taking 75% of feedings. He was at about 60 yesterday but then today had two really low numbers. 
So frustrated with this whole experience.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hugs @iixivboots - Matt was like that. That's why he didn't come home until 39+1. It wasn't until I went in and managed all his feeds that he took them. He did better at home and with nursing. He's now been growing fine. Hugs. It was a hard time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake I'm so glad it all worked out and he got a great score!! Happy for you and you family!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing that reviting ( sp?) story!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, Milk. Congrats! What an entrance. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yes, a picture! And his name!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@alivewithyou - You are up next! Is that exciting or scary for you? How have you been feeling lately? Any better, or still pretty ick?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@monkeyscience and @Oceanspray - thanks for asking. I am super excited and scared but they are similar emotions right? My cold has decreased quite a bit and I am left with mostly an annoying cough so that has been better. I am mostly just big and uncomfortable to say the least lol. Had an ultrasound for the baby yesterday and she was measuring 7 lbs already at 37 weeks and head down. Her little butt is lodged up in my rib cage which explains so much ha ha. I declined a cervix check yesterday as I am just trying to be zen and listen to my body. I will probably have one next week though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg!! @Milk8shake - thanks for sharing, I was totally in tears at your experience, you are totally amazing (I know you had no choice but to cope but man what a journey!) congrats again on baby Lincoln... It's so freaky knowing I was wandering around doing that tour while you were going through all that! As @toothfairy2be says - dramatic end to a dramatic pregnancy! @iixivboots - hugs mama! Been wondering how you were doing.... @alivewithyou - patience and pregnancy aren't the easiest combo are they! If little girl is both in your pelvis and in your ribs she really has no growing space left  here's hoping she is an early bird! @Xerxella, @kewpie80, @tracyamber - can we have an update on the babies?
Afm - the hospital tour kinda freaked me out, I used to have a panic attack just from the smell, I've cured that but it really brought home the reality of it's getting closer and they have to come out, also that it might be a complex procedure... No big deal compared to everything else on here, I just need to work my way through it.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake-I am so thrilled for you. Your experience was just crazy!! I am so glad you and your little one are doing so well! You are one brave, tough, mama!
@chuord-How is your anxiety?! I'm sorry the hospital tour was a little scary. I guess it kind of makes it more real! I think it is awesome you were there while milk was being a rock star. 
@alivewithyou- 7 lbs already?!? Wowzer mama no wonder you feel so uncomfortable! Do you think she'll come early?
@iixivboots- good to hear from you love! I Am sorry about all of the stress. That sounds crazy making. I hope you have both of them home asap!!
@toothfairy2be- how are you feeling? Almost 24 weeks?! Do you have any hunches about what the babes are?

AFM: had a MFM appt today and everything looks great! Babies always have their heads together so it makes it hard to get a pic of them. Baby a is 2 lbs 4 oz and baby b is 2 lbs 10oz. My sis in law who is pregnant and extremely unhappy about being pregnant just found out she is having twins too! I kind of had a similar feeling to tooth fairy whenni found out but I'm doing better and excited for her. She is so mad it is really quite sad. Thank goodness I'm pregnant or I might have freaked out haha.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@adiejan- What are the chances! Does anyone else in your family have twins? I don't know if I said it before but I come from a very large extended family and nobody has twins so mine obviously are well planned for, but the chance that a family member would then spontaneously get pregnant with twins is just mind boggling. My cousin is getting more excited now but still VERY overwhelmed. She will have 4 kids under 4. Your babies are already almost 2 1/2 lbs! SO crazy! You are 'due' exactly a month before me so I'm watching you like a hawk! Are you feeling otherwise comfortable/prepared?

@chuord The idea of actually birthing those babies and parenting them must be very overwhelming. The idea of actually having a baby was so foreign for so long and now here we are&#8230; Did you like the hospital/birthing center for the most part?

@alivewithyou It sounds like you are short on space and could use some rest and relaxation before baby girl makes her debut. 7lbs already at 37 weeks seems crazy but she must be growing well and comfortable. Do they do your cervix check manually or with the ultrasound?

@iixivboots I didn't realize one baby was still in the NICU. I hope they/you can figure out his feedings so he can come home soon. It must be so hard to be back and forth between one baby and a toddler and the NICU. Hugs mama!

@Milk8shake- Again, your birth story is just unbelievable. You must be so glad to be on the other side of it and recovering. Did your uterus do okay through all the drama? Lincoln is truly handsome and sweet and squishable.

AFM- 24 weeks on Monday. I am feeling really good. My face is starting to get fat -as is, I am sure, the rest of me but I really notice it in my face. The heartburn is unreal! I feel fine until lunch and then once I eat lunch it is down hill and by dinner it is fiery flames of hell. I'm taking zantac but I might ask next week if there is something more effective. We should post new photos soon&#8230; I'll be 24, Adie will be 28 and chuord will be 30, right?

Would love updates from our recent graduates if you are hanging around!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Chuord - it took me hours to calm down after my hospital tour/preregistration. I was so scared to have my baby in the hospital. In the end, I was so far into labor when I got there that I didn't have the time/energy to panic.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - yay on the great mfm appointment! Those girls are sure growing quickly! Do you have any guesstimate on their size at delivery? hugs on the sis in law, what is with that!? So weird that both you and toothfairytobe are in the same situation... It is interesting that we're still getting that sort of jealousy but now it's for the attention that our babies should be getting after these long journeys - emotions are such an interesting thing. I get jealous of the time my mum spends with my brothers girlfriends kids - before I thought it was great that she had them to play with lol. So have you thought about birth? Any plans, or tours of facilities? @toothfairy2be - have you had any of the birth anxiety? It's weird after the endless Groundhog Day of infertility pregnancy seems to go by so very fast, that is so bizarre - in the beginning I was omg 40 weeks will be forever, now I feel like I'm hurtling to the end point. So exciting that you are almost 24 weeks!!! It's a great feeling to know that every day from there they are more viable! Re heartburn, I started taking 'omeprazole' two weeks ago it's an acid inhibitor (stops the creation of acid, where Zantac just neutralises it once produced) it's been heaps better, even with chilli or Indian food no nasty acid burps. Lol re the weight on your face - that must be a novelty since you were so slim at the start  I've actually managed to lose my chin fat throughout this?! Just another weird thing my body has done lol. Have you visited your hospital? @monkeyscience - thanks for sharing that you were scared  that makes me feel better, although I'd prefer not to arrive at hospital in quite as much discomfort as it sounds like you had... Were you zoned or in a panick?
Re the hospital, generally it is lovely, they are all friendly and totally baby mad, the midwife taking our tour had to stop herself randomly wandering off to follow babies, and kept saying she wished she were giving birth - I'm pretty sure she's a grandma already 
Birthing suites are quite a good size, they encourage all birthing positions, have baths and somewhere even have a birthing pool. The door to the OR looked intimidating but I was probably thinking of milk getting prepped. Also had a natural treatment today, it seems part of my anxiety was tied up in not wanting to let the babies out, we cleared that and I'm starting to feel even better about it all...


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@Milk8shake - wow. Mama, you sure doing everything the hard way!! :eek

HUGE Congratulations (and HUGS) on your momentous journey and the new one just beginning. Happy BIrthday, Lincoln!!
@alivewithyou: 7 lbs is big at 37 weeks (if the measurements are correct). It is great that little girl is snuggled in well and happy head down. That is how my DC was, with a big hoof in my ribs (yes, it feels like yesterday, it was so painful), but it really made the birth wonderful. I hope you can get through these next weeks with the zen you wish for. 

Yes, photos of grads grads' babies and belly shots, please! 
@chuord, that sounds like a lovely hospital with a relaxing birthing area and pool.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Chuord - Not sure. Probably a little of both at first. Shortly after I got there, though, the contractions got extremely intense, and I just didn't have the mental capacity to be anxious about anything they might or might not do to me, procedure-wise. It probably helped that they really seemed fine with all of my requests during the brief time I wasn't in the insanity that is transition. I really have no idea how things would have been if I'd gotten to the hospital earlier in the process. I got there at the right time for me.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a quick one for the non face bookers  Lincoln Phoenix, born 3/2/15 at 2.15pm. 7lb 1oz. My uterus came through the procedure without any issues, but I had the attention of everyone in the OR and recovery, LOL. They were all raving about how they'd never seen/heard of my condition, and they all wanted to have a looked/feel/etc. I'll be back at some stage to catch up on persies.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - I'm guessing not very many with your condition actually manage to grow and birth a baby, you must be really unique


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: sorry the tour freaked you out. I feel like I have gone through cycles of fear and calm as I get closer. For some reason, hospitals make me feel safer though. We skipped the tour though..
@adiejan: I hope she comes early... But I'm not sure to be honest. Glad to hear your appointment went well and babies look good. I think it's cute they are always so close to each other already. How crazy that you and @toothfairy2be have more twins on the way in your family.
@toothfairy2be: unfortunately rest and relaxation is hard to get with my crazy job right now but I'm hoping it will make labor come faster to be so busy all day and I was shocked at her weight estimate but it also made me realize why my back and ribs ache so much. And I was a little proud since everyone has thought she would be tiny since I haven't gained that much lol. My doctor does the cervix checks manually at this stage. Oh and re: heartburn, I had to go on prilosec to even barely function and I still get really bad heartburn if I am hungry or lay down after eating too soon. 
@Oceanspray: yes my doctor did say that she may be a little over or under the estimate. His guess was 6.5 pounds. Still feels big to me though especially if I go to my due date lol. I love her position and think it's perfect even though my right rib doesn't agree.
@Milk8shake: I love his name and I am glad your uterus came through ok. So so happy for you.

Afm: emotional and exhausted but doing good here. Had a really rough 10 hour day at work yesterday and expecting another one today. One of the girls in my ddc just lost her baby this far in so I am kind of struggling this morning..I just want my baby out and safe. Here is a bump picture at exactly 37 weeks yesterday:








If I look tired it's because I had literally just woken up from passing out on the couch ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@alivewithyou- You look so beautiful!! What do you do for work. I hate those long days. They feel particularly long now that I'm pregnant. You are one tough mama.
@chuord- I actually don't think I am going to tour the hospital. I know it sounds crazy for a control freak but I have a pretty good idea of what things will look like. Also, if for some reason the girls come in the next 4 weeks (I sure hope not) then I would have to be in a hospital that is about an hour away. One of my close friends is a L&D nurse and has given me the run down. I will be having a c section since I have a fibroid blocking my cervix as well as the mo/di twin complications. I can totally understand your fear! When is your next appointment? With my sis-in-law I was only weirded out for a minute. Then I just had to laugh...a lot. 
@toothfairy2be- My husband's family does have a set of identical twins and then both his mother and grandmother were pregnant with twins but lost them. It really is crazy that two siblings will have twins within months of each other. Before she had her u/s I kept teasing her that there could be two in there. She was not amused haha. Sorry about the swollen face. Are you having swelling anywhere else? How often do you have appointments? I love that you, chuord, and I are so close together...another baby boom haha.
@Milk8shake- I think it is awesome that people were so fascinated with your uterus. It really is incredible that your half uterus carried a 7 lb baby full term!!! Wowzer mama!

I forgot to mention that I have a giant baby shower this weekend. I am so so thankful but I really, really, really hate being the center of attention. I get anxiety and my hands start to sweat even thinking about it. I had lots of offers to throw me multiple showers but I am just going to do one big one and get it over with. As of right now over 100 people have RSVP'd. I am so thankful that all of these people love me and these sweet miracle girls so much but it is so anxiety provoking. Luckily we are doing it open house style so it's not like it will be everyone staring at me haha.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations Milk - I"m glad that in the end everything has worked out. Adorable picture =)

I am really struggling with whether or not to have my twins unassisted. The more I talk to midwives about the realities of a twin birth in hospital, the more I realize how hard it will be to refuse interventions like monitoring or a sited epidermal. I don't even want it sited, let alone running. I worry that when I'm in labour I won't be in a position to argue my case. I know that being in a fight or flight mode during labour will really get in the way of birthing. I'm feeling really confused about it. Yet, it also doesn't sound exactly like me to choose to birth twins unassisted. Options include birthing in our van outside of the hospital so I am very close if there is a problem, or going to someone's house who is not a midwife yet has a lot of birthing experience as a traditional birth attendant.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Aliivewithyou - you look awesome! Such a cute bump! I can't believe so many of you are working such long hours, how do you cope? When do you all plan to stop working?
Re hospital I'm glad it makes you feel safe, I guess knowing it's there has that effect on me too, like I said it's just a hang up (mostly cured) probably from visiting sick people in hospital when I was young. Ironically the thought of giving birth wight the hospital or pain relief fills me with horror  the lost baby story is horrible, I hope you manage to grieve for her without taking on the stress. @adiejan - I don't think it's weird, I'm finding as we go that I'm needing to let the control freak bit go if I want to hang onto sanity, besides if you are getting that sort of inside info that should be plenty! I hope the girls stay in longer too! With your csec will they remove the fibroid at the same time? Or would that be too much at once? I love that we are so close in time as well, and several lots of twins so it really is a similar journey. Omg 100 people to a baby shower, you and the girls are totally loved! Did you do a registry? If they all bring a gift you will need a bigger nursery  @SplashingPuddle - as an option what about a really supportive (and maybe quite strong doula) who could go to the hospital with you and stay throughout, you can brief her thoroughly on what's acceptable and what's not, compromises you would make for the babies safety etc. and then she would manage that side for you while you and dh focus on the relaxation and birth? Some of the usa birthing TV shows the doulas have done a really strong job on keeping it as the client wants. Just a thought. @iixivboots - I've been meaning to ask you, I know your twins birth went really fast - did you still have time to get an epidural? Or did you go med free?
Afm - excited beyond words my electric recliner is here!!! I am so totally freaking comfortable it's unbelievable, the old club lounge chair needed 2 cushions and a doughnut cushion for my tailbone to be comfy... That's so much @Xerxella, @Milk8shake, @Kewpie for recommending it! If you are in a position to use / get one I can't recommend it enough! Hence this weeks bump pic...


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Splashing I am a VBAC and I feel the same. I dont want to be touched and they are going to be all over me for being VBAC. I joke with my husband that I am going to lay some newspaper down in the closet and have the baby there because it worked for my cat.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Mountain - the closet is a good idea. If I make it to a hospital, one of my ideas is to lock myself in the bathroom and birth there. My last baby was born in our bathroom, and I found the small space to be comforting.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord you look SO comfy in your chair and your belly is so cute! You are making me feel better that at 29w you still don't look HUGE. It seems like anything I see on instagram the women are so big and it scares me! 
@SplashingPuddle I second what chuord said about considering a doula. I personally would be afraid to go unassisted with twins but I have had complications and have also never birthed before so what would be right for me may not be right for you. I hope you find the answers you are looking for. 
@alivewithyou You look so great! How on earth are you working such long hours?! The baby loss is so unbelievably sad and reminds us that until baby is in your arms there is always the chance of something awful happening. It is so hard to stay positive when grieving for a friend. Hugs to you and to your growing girlie- hopefully it isn't too much longer until she is out and in your arms.
@adiejan No other swelling (just belly, and face!). My appointments have been every 2 weeks pretty much since 13w when I saw the MFM for the first time. When do they move you to weekly appointments and non-stress tests with your twins? Your baby shower is massive! So much love for you and your babies, that is fantastic. How are you going to store everything!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I love the chair and your picture!! I'm glad you can get simi comfy now mama!!! @alivewithyou I'm stalking you. Your belly picture is so cute and that baby is baking perfectly I know. Please try not to have anxiety. I know it's hard when we hear bad news so late in pregnancy. Hugs and thinking about you. @toothfairy2be how are you?? @adiejan I like the open house shower. I think it's better this way and hopefully you'll just have fun without the anxiety. What kind of cake? I feel like eating cake Right now. @LittleKind what have you been up to? You are a little quiet. I hope school is going okay. @SplashingPuddle hope you figure things out about your twin birth. It's exciting though. @MountainMamgc hello!!

I know I'm missing people but I sneaked out of bed to write post. We had our two week we'll check today. I'm doing good. Baby is perfect . He isn't quite 7 pounds yet but gaining. The doctor said he was already meeting 3 week milestones even though he is only two weeks. He's a very strong boy. He acts as if he want to crawl between sleeping most of the time. My nipples are hurting, I can't seem to get a good latch from him. His mouth seems so tiny and I'm trying all sorts of things. I gotta go baby is about to wake and I just heard a diaper change sound... Lol miss you guys and always trying to read along.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - great to hear your update! Yay for good growth! Ouch on the nipples, I was hoping it would've resolved for you by now... I agree all eyes are on alivewithyou!
Oh and now I need cake to lol!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys I am good. Thanks for asking, Tracy amber. School is a little much so I'm doing the bare minimum. I mean really, I'm only human. Now to watch alivewithyou! You ladies remember when I had my first beta I ran into a woman who'd been a rock for me through my miscarriages and it was a miracle I saw her at the dr just then? Years ago, her first two pregnancies were lost at full term. Now she has two high schoolers but she has been through crushing loss. She made a good point to me that there's never a stage when we're 100% sure our babies are safe, before or after they're born. she worries something could happen to her teens. I got anxious about my son being on a field trip yesterday. Something could happen. Anxiety is part of the package of motherhood, so I'm learning to recognize it and release it, for my son and our unborn. even as milestones pass in this pregnancy and I get more confident I will have this baby, I know I'll be worried about her from conception on t o forever. 

And if you missed it on fb, she's a girl. Had to find out after all!

Love the pics chuord and alive. Good update adie, glad they're close how cute! Tracyamber do you have a lactational support you can visit?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- so good to hear from you mama. Sorry about the ouchie nipples. That sounds awful! I love hearing that he is doing so well. As for the cake I really don't know haha. I DO know that my friend who makes the most delicious cupcakes on the planet said she is going to make some for the shower...so there is that 
@chuord- I am glad you are letting go of control a little bit too. I think we kind of have to. It is super scary though. I actually haven't even thought of asking about removing the fibroid. Maybe that could be an option. I did do a registry on amazon and I cannot believe how many things people have gotten us. Truly humbled by all of the love and support. I have a feeling I am going to need a new room in my house after tomorrow haha. I LOVE your chair!! I also LOVE that this is your bump pic. Are you sleeping in it now?
@toothfairy2be- So do you seen your MFM and OB every couple of weeks or just your MFM? I see one or the other every two weeks. I thought they were going to start NST next week but the MFM said we are going to wait until 32 weeks. Wow...it feels weird to even think about weeks in the 30's. Do you every feel the same way? Like I have waited for this for so long that it almost doesn't feel like it can be real...then I try to get out of bed haha! You're right I have no idea how I will store things. Have you started on your nursery?
@LittleKind- I know I said it on FB but congrats on the little girl. How does DS feel about having a sister?!? I like what your friend said to you. I have really been trying to work on my anxiety. It really gets out of control and I find that I am borrowing worries that I do not need AT ALL. It sounds like your friend has the wisdom of a woman who has been through a lot...thanks for sharing!
@SplashingPuddle- Personally i can't imagine having my twins not in a hospital. However, that I my trauma biased anxiety speaking. I think maybe if my twins were di/di I would think a bit differently but I am a person who likes to try to minimize risk as much as possible.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - sorry work is a fair bit of effort, you work with young children not older right? I think that's the hardest age group while pg - so much getting up and down off the floor. Be as gentle as you can! I agree with Adie, love your friends comments, even watching the news there seems to be no rhyme or reason why some people don't make it and others do. Here there's always some idiot doing a crazy stunt and surviving, while it's the innocent person obeying the rules who gets killed... I've really started to believe there's a grand plan that we just know nothing about. Lol when DH was doing his surgical training a few years ago he'd be on call and from Friday night to Monday morning be lucky to get 2 hours sleep a night, and the odd food break - I wouldn't sleep either as I'd be worrying about him driving and operating like that. I swear he nurturing and worrying are part of the female genetics! @adiejan - mum cupcakes! If they've got good icing/frosting are better than cakes! Lol is she making 100? After your shower it'd be great if you post a pic or two (maybe of the pile of goods)then we can all enjoy from afar 
Talking about long waits and journeys (thanks for that it's much better to focus on the miracle than the scary bits to come!) we went on holiday to Europe in 2007' I was 33 that was when we officially started 'letting nature take it's course' I know I got pregnant while away, I also know it was with twins (ovulated during the night while lying awake on each side an hour apart) I had a very early loss on the flight home/just after. But it feels so right that this pg is also twins, and how blessed are we to be getting siblings in one go. 
Afm does anyone else feel like the baby/ies are growing daily? Feels like my tummy can't keep up lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind nope, not lactation consultants in our small coastal town. I talked with dh in tears today and he said we should just call someone to come for a home visit. I called a woman about two hours away and she is calling me back tonight. So hopefully I can get on the right track. I'm starting to think maybe my ds has tongue tie or something...... I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

@tracyamber call your Local La Leche League. Most areas have a hotline, and some will even do a home visit. I did a couple home visits back when I was a leader. Do you hear a clicking sound at the breast? Slather on the lanolin between feeds. As thick as you can go. It will give a barrier between you and the baby.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Chourd I have 12-13 year old students for math. I see 150 kids a day and we have parent meetings next week so I have to get all organized and have information on everyone. I am lucky I don't have to be on the floor! With ds I had 7 year Olds and that was harder. 

Tracyamber definitely call la Leche league or I was going to suggest getting help from mountainmama, so glad she popped in. Adiejan your baby shower is going to be unreal! Hope you registered for lots of stuff 

I'm up at 7 on a weekend because baby was having a wild dance party I couldn't sleep through  not too early but I'D rather be in bed


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC and @LittleKind thank you for the help mamas. La leche league is about 3-4 hours away.. I mean the closet person . I remember when I called for a friend last year. A lady was helpful but too far away. Made me want to become a lactation consultant because I felt really sorry for my friend. Now go figure I need help. Did I say in my last post I have contacted someone whose business is lactation and she will be calling me this morning so I will keep you posted. I'm hoping she can make the drive to my house or able to FaceTime.. @LittleKind sorry you couldn't sleep in. Babies are definitely on their own schedule. I was up till 5 !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

tracyamber: with my first baby, my midwife learnt me a video by dr. jack newman about breastfeeding tips. I found it very helpful. I think there are bits of his videos online on youtube or you can check out his clinic webiste. He shows really good close-ups of good and bad latches and has lots of specific tips. I thought I had it all figured out for my second, but I asked to borrow the same video again, and again I learned from it. Newborn latches are so different than baby or toddler latches, that I forgot how different the first month or so is. It was especially noticeable when I was breast-feeding both daughters at the same time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle thanks, I'll check it out now. How interesting to be nursing two at the same time. I bet you could really notice the difference! Thanks for reminding me about the newborn latches. True true. I remember specifically at 6 weeks with my ds that it all of a sudden got quite enjoyable. It's such an ego blow though.. Lol I really felt I was a breastfeeding expert. Nope. Need to go learn again.. Ha ha.
How are you feeling? Any feel for how you are going to do this birth????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I think my daughter had a minor lip or tounge tie. The first 6 weeks was super painful (the pain peaked at about 3 weeks in and gradually got better) and she clicked at the breast for the first 3 months. It drove me nuts because I read that meant the latch wasnt right. However she grew up a little and then I think her mouth got bigger too and outgrew the problem.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - ok must've been having a pg brain moment, I now remember you getting enthusiastic about maths and stats before  I understand it's a lot of work but I'm glad you at least don't have to be on the floor! Re baby waking you up, I'm guessing you mean the one you are currently growing? Mine do that a lot, sometimes it feels like small earthquakes with the reverberations lol. @tracyamber - it's sounding more and more like you are going to end up being the local consultant  so glad we have so many ladies with info on here!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@tracyamber - I second what SplashingPuddle said about Jack Newman - here are two sites with great videos and explanations in case the lactation consultant can't make it to see you directly. I found them interesting just as a reminder for little things, too. I hope your LO doesn't have tongue tie, but if you know at least you can do something about it.

http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=3&Itemid=11

http://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=videos


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

I haven't been online in a couple of week, and I missed all the excitement! Congratulations, @Milk8shake! Lincoln is gorgeous!

I want to respond to each and every one of you, but to be honest, I am feeling miserable, and I am going to just send oceans of love, and let you know that I am thinking of you. It is hard for me to get online on a regular basis. I'm in school full-time, and I have Teaching Assistant and Research Assistant positions, o, and I'm working part-time, because I am insane. I am completely exhausted, and I am dealing with the joys of first trimester nausea (all day long, and throughout the night). My asthma and allergies are also completely out of control for the first time in a several months, and I'm terrified to take medications.

I will try to check in on a more regular basis! I have my ultrasound on Thursday, and I will definitely come back and let you know how it goes!

Again, I'm sending my love to all of you!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Treehugger - We've all been there (too much going on in RL/feeling awful). No worries about personals. Just let us know how you are when you get a chance.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan: thanks and I work for a microbiology testing company. Mostly desk work but it gets a little crazy and sometimes I feel like the only one who is willing to stay and get stuff done which is rough considering I can barely move now lol. I hope you had a fun baby shower.. I feel you on the anxiety I had about 40 people and I got sick just thinking about all the people. I am definitely a small group kind of girl.
@chuord: I actually do better working as weird as that sounds.. Keeps me moving and helps with my hip pain overall. I am planning on working until I can't or this baby arrives. No matter when I stop I only get 12 weeks and I want it all to be with this baby. I am so jealous of your recliner and you look great. Can't believe how far along everyone is now.  I definitely feel like my baby gets heavier everyday lol but I think it's cause she's already so big.
@toothfairy2be: thanks and the long days are the worst. I am good for about 8 hours and then my ribs and back are on fire.
@tracyamber: thank you for the kind words of encouragement. I truly feel like this baby is healthy and strong but I'm definitely more aware of her now. I am glad that your baby is doing well despite the breastfeeding issues.
@LittleKind: congrats on your little girl and you are right I will probably worry about this baby forever now.. Just comes with being a mom lol.
@treehugger86: hi and good to see you. 

Hi to @SplashingPuddle and @MountainMamaGC. Can't say i have a lot of advice on avoiding the hospital since I am kind of doing the opposite.

Afm: oh man just uncomfortable. My hormones are starting to get the best of me as well. Otherwise I am doing okay though. Husband went and picked me up doughnuts this morning and had a very nice steak dinner with family last night. My bags are in the car just in case. Another appointment on Tuesday and will probably check progress then.. Hoping it sends me into labor lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@treehugger86 oh I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy. It's amazing you are doing so much though!! Never worry about personals hun. We are all here for support. @alivewithyou sounds like you are prepared! Can't wait for your grand day!!! @Oceanspray thanks for the links I had looked at some videos @SplashingPuddle Had suggested. They were very helpful. I'm just getting a poor latch. I try every thing to get ds little mouth open and he won't open very much on top of his flailing arms and finger sucking at the same time. Thanks mamas for your support!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@tracyamber: I am glad the videos helped a bit. Sometimes just time and working on it works best, though. I am going to put something strange (to me) out there. You mentioned he is flailing his arms and is sucking his finger and so one while attempting to get a latch. I am not a big fan of swaddling, but I wonder if something akin to swaddling might assist for the first while to remove distractions for you so that he and you can concentrate on just getting the latch right? Just an idea.
@treehugger86 - you are getting bad illness really early on... I am curious what your betas will show?! Sorry for the all day all night ms, though. Yuck.
@alivewithyou: still watching and stalking your last weeks. I hope they go smoothly for you!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - I was going to say swaddling, too. It drives me crazy and makes getting them on so hard when they keep on wanting to put their hands in their mouth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

OMG! My mouth is open in awe because though I'm not a fan of swaddling it seems like a good idea while dealing with this latching issue. Thank you @Oceanspray and @Xerxella. I'm going to try it right now!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - I am a huge fan of swaddling.  But when ds was new, dh would often be in charge of holding his hands while I was getting him latched. He always wanted to eat his hands, too.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

My son's rooting reflex (that's what it's called here, maybe not for aussies?) was so intense he wold shake his head fiercely with his mouth wide open. Like a crazed wolverine or something. Made it really tricky to actually line up mouth with breast. Swaddling is a great idea for flailing arms. Good thinking


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

When Liliana was a newborn I always needed someone to hold her hands until she was latched.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

The rooting reflex (what DO the Aussies call it?) is really funny in Matt. He'll pull his head back and slam it forward into my chest. Luckily, he's not strong enough to hurt either one of us. Maybe he's just practicing his head banging skills. But, it does make breastfeeding that much harder! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh this is so funny. Now I don't feel alone. The swaddling helped a lot. We got some better latches!! You should se him fight to get his arms free.... Lol

Funny my first ds never did this......


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gabriel's hands were always in his mouth early on, too. He's finally figured out how to latch without also chewing on his fist, but now he'll just chew on his fist at other times, usually right after he eats. Which is weird because the BFing experts say that chewing on one's fists is usually a sign of hunger.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@tracyamber, I'm so glad it is helping out. What a hump to get over... I hope you are feeling some relief from the nursing frustration and worry soon. It is funny that so many mamas have experienced that!! I never did, but then, I think I was very lucky with my LO nursing. FX it continues improving and your soreness goes away, too!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - I've been having the same precise problem with Lincoln and it's been driving me crazy. I finally Googled and caught onto the swaddling idea, so it's crazy that it has come up here too. Breastfeeding is so much more work than I expected. I think it's been the hardest thing to adjust to so far. I had a really bad latch in the first few days, and then nasty, sore, bleeding nipples. It's had me in tears a bunch of times already and despite really wanting to EBF, I've already been thinking about bottle feeding. I'm heading off to a feeding clinic in the morning for some advice.

I'm basically existing in a bit of a zombie state at the moment, so although I'm reading along and thinking of you all, and sending good thoughts, I don't seem to be able to find the time or energy for catching up on personals at the moment. Hopefully that will come.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband had to talk me through the rough weeks you're talking about, milk. It is so hard! If you wanted EBF, keep going for it. You're strong and once you get through the hard part it is so rewarding, and easier than carrying bottles everywhere. do you have lanolin for nursing? Probably not because it's not vegan never mind. I have heard coconut oil is ok but look it up. A nipple shield can also help while your bleeding nipples recover. Hugs.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake I'm sorry you are having a rough time breastfeeding. With my first ds we got it after a couple of weeks but just those few rough latches from the first two days required some healing time. I ended up using some steroid cream. I sure hope you get the help you need today. Hugs welcome to zombie land...... Not!! I'm not a huge sleeper bit not getting enough makes me grumpy, I'm grumpy!
Afm still swaddling on the left side with less pain. My nipple is so sore but the skin is not broken.
Thinking of all of you. @adiejan how were the cupcakes? @chuord have you been sleeping in your recliner? @alivewithyou I love the 31 week and 37 week comparison. I know I have the weeks wrong. You should post that picture here! @SplashingPuddle and @ mountainmamagc hello! @LittleKind great idea about the nipple shield @toothfairy2be what's up?? How are you feeling?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk, Take it one day at a time, and give it a solid 6 weeks. Keep reaching out for help. Once you get over the tough part its actually really convenient. I have done both and bottle feeding my foster son has been a real pain in the butt, compared to how convenient nursing was. The first 6 weeks are the hardest. Slather on the lanolin right before feeding to act as a barrier. Use lots. Lanolin is super thick and it has staying power where coconut oil does not. I dont know if there is a vegan equivalent.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - No worries on the personals. Newborns are exhausting! And it is amazing how long it can take to heal from even one session of bad latch. Breastfeeding my ds was agony most of the time for the first two months. (It took me two months to actually get any help, because things would get temporarily better, or I was traveling, or the LC was.) This time, agony was pretty much over by 2 or 3 weeks. Getting good help really can make a difference. Neither of my children have ever had formula. That is something I'm proud of because it cost me a lot, physically and emotionally, to make it happen. There were days I would put off nursing as long as I possibly could (which, with a newborn, is not very long!) because I didn't want to feel the pain. But we made it through, and it is indeed so much easier and more convenient 95% of the time. (The other 5%, you're sitting in the middle of a crowded airport with a skeevy old man staring at your nursing cover, or sporting the rock-hard Playboy-worthy boobs of doom because your toddler is too distracted by new surroundings to nurse.)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

You can do it milk ! It IS hard. Harder than people think. Get to the clinic and get some help. If they don't help you, get somewhere that can. Like someone else said, give yourself 6 weeks. If you commit to that, you can do it. If, after 6 weeks, you want to be done, you'll know you had given it the best try possible and covered the really important time with nursing. 

Hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning everyone! Am loving the hints on breastfeeding, getting a little scared at how grad it sounds  @Milk8shake are you going through mater services? Or Aus breastfeeding association? I've heard good things about both. I'm totally with @monkeyscience re ignore the personals but have been wondering how you are doing / healing after your dramatic day in OR... I'm guessing that you are home by now? @tracyamber - that's so cool that that helped! 
@xxivboots - I've been wanting to refresh my mind, how man weeks were yours when born? I think they have a time span here where if they are younger you can't vaginal deliver... Also how's the feeding going? @alivewithyou - Ive been reading along - did I miss a new belly pic? @adiejan, @toothfairy2be - anything different? I'm getting a bit more rib and stomach stretching pain - think the babies must be in that rapid growth phase...
Afm - mild drama yesterday, my first spotting since egg retrieval, brown so I didn't freak out too much, but in the hour or two before I was having mild period style cramping.... Took it easy all day and everything feels a little easier today. I talked to ob and she thought it was no worry either (I'm seeing her on Monday but could've gone in earlier if needed) the bit that freaked me out was it was out of the normal for this pregnancy...


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.. Feeling a little overwhelmed right now so I will do personals later. Just got back from the doctor and I am 3 cm dilated, 70% effaced, and baby's head is low. I thought I lost my mucus plug before but I was wrong.. I have been losing hugs globs of it all day today before my appointment. I've been pretty crampy and miserable today so doctor thinks I could go anytime. My bags are packed and hubby and I are cooking a nice dinner and watching some Netflix together so I hope something happens soon. Oh and here is the picture that @tracyamber was talking about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - so exciting! Will keep stalking 'just in case' definitely a big difference between the two pics!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Great photos, @alivewithyou! Watching and stalking and wishing you well and much calmness! You'll do great.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Rough night. Went to labor and delivery cause baby's movements slowed down. Ended up being uncomfortable for two hours and although I was still contracting they weren't strong enough to make any progress. Still feel like I am having contractions this morning even but I guess I will go to work and wait for it to get worse? Ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

How exciting! And frustrating, I'm sure. Hope things pick up for you soon!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So I stayed home from work.. Been contracting for the last 3 hours and my body has been clearing itself out (joy). At this point just watching the intensity of the contractions before I have my husband and mom leave work.. Really hoping this progresses cause if not this is just a tease ha ha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

So exciting. Stalking.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

even if it doesn't progress fully, each contraction counts and you are closer every time!! excited for you.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks @LittleKind. They are pretty inconsistent again although they are intense when I get them. I am trying not to be frustrated just sucks cause I am missing work. Just trying to stay calm and breathe. My mom is trying to rush me to the hospital but I know it's not time yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck @alivewithyou. Take a nice bath if you can. Or a long hot shower. (((Hugs)))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - fx and wishing you all the best! Will keep watching for news. Hugs on all the body 'purging'. It is so exciting though!
@LittleKind - I think you slipped under the radar - congrats on 20 weeks!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks @chuord and @Xerxella. They are picking up again but who knows if they will last. Chuord, how is your spotting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - so exciting! It has to be fairly close now after all this I can't see you going over 40 weeks... How are you feeling (aside from missing work)
re me still getting some, but while it's brown I'm not stressing... My belly is sore when moving around - I'm assuming (ladies?) that it's fairly normal by now? Oh and the hip pain is back to annoying levels... Might be sleeping in the recliner soon. @Silverbird - are you still around? You're next after alivewithyou!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: I am just hoping by this weekend. I am doing okay just want to curl up and hide and just trying to keep myself fed and rested. My ribs are probably the worst right now. Sorry to hear about the spotting it is scary but it sounds like it's harmless if it's brown and sore belly sounds pretty normal to me although mine might be contractions now lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - be kind to yourself, if it starts to feel exhausting go to the hospital and get some pain relief  you'll still need energy left to push... I know the body purging alone will be exhausting xxx


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: my biggest fear with the hospital is they will send me home if I am not progressing. Otherwise i would probably already be there lol..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - I totally get it, umm just don't wait too long


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

So much going on here! @alivewithyou So exciting that things seem to be getting started! I will for sure be stalking for updates! Sending strength and patience while you progress.
@chuord- The spotting, ugh! It doesn't sound like you have any reason to be worried but I'm glad you will be going in for a routine visit and they can check everything. 
@Milk8shake - Glad to have you check in even without personals! I'm more interested in how you and baby are doing.

Thanks for all the breastfeeding advice too- everyone! It is so nice to see that support and know that when we (@adiejan @chuord & me) get there we have expectations and hopefully that will bring more patience to the process. 
@tracyamber Is your sweet boy doing better with the swaddle for nursing? Is it only one side he is having trouble with?
@LittleKind 20 weeks! Awesome! How are you feeling now?
@SplashingPuddle @MountainMamaGC How are you mamas doing? How many weeks now?
@treehugger86 The first trimester is so hard- looking forward to your first ultrasound and putting my guess for twins out there :wink:

AFM- Had another good report at the doctor today- both babies are still head down which surprised me because of where I feel movement but as it turns out that is their hands I feel. My cervix was 3.75cm so she said that was very good. Still only working half days. My last day is planned for March 20th and my baby shower is the 21st. It is starting to get real.. like I should get some stuff in my nursery. We literally have not purchased anything other than a 5 pack of newborn onesies.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Good luck alivewithyou!

Milk - I had a rough start to breastfeeding as well, the first 10 seconds after latching hurt so bad I would cry. Then I hit 6 weeks and the pain magically disappeared and breastfeeding became the most wonderful thing it the world. Hang in there, it's only a few more weeks and you already survived 9 months of pregnancy with carpal tunnel and all that crap, you can make it through this too! Did they prescribe you any pain meds for your C-section recovery? I found the meds helped take the edge off for latching on, I kept taking them a bit longer than I should have hehe.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@toothfairy2be - great checkup! Lol yes it is probably time to start planning and at least making a list of exactly what you want to buy... Trust me at sone point you'll want to be starting to slow down


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

stalking alive............

milk - like others said - give it 6 weeks.... it gets so much better as your nipples toughen up, your supply regulates, and baby works on his latch.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

still no baby here despite contractions all day yesterday. Was back in labor and delivery last night and although I'm definitely contracting it's not changing my cervix from a 3 yet. They ended up giving me a shot of morphine in my thigh so I could finally sleep a little last night. Feeling super nauseous this morning and still losing huge globs of mucus..have had a few contractions so I will see how today goes. Just hoping she is here by this weekend. My nurse told me she would be shocked if she didn't see me tonight but we will see..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou stalking you mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope she comes soon @alivewithyou! I am sorry about the pain...I'll bet you are just so excited to meet her!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Good luck!!! Lots of stalking going on!

AFM - note to self.

Things not to do while breastfeeding: 
1. Eat couscous.... With a fork.... Sorry Matt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - hugs on the nausea but so glad you got some sleep... Fx your nurse is right! @adiejan, @toothfairy2be - makes you excited about meeting this bunch doesn't it 
@Xerxella - freaking LOL!!! Are you sure you don't work in comedy?

Afm - minor news, 30 weeks today!! So grateful for it all.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord happy 30 weeks! That is very exciting!! Happy happy!! @Xerxella that was funny. I needed yet another laugh..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

alivewithyou: I have always used gravol in labour- I forget what they call it in the states - something like dramadine? I have talked to friends who have thrown up most of labour, but I so prefer a couple of anti-nausea medications (the same I'd use for morning sickness so I've checked that they're not harmful). 

Mamas pregnant with twins - I"m wondering how many ultrasound have you had by the end of pregnancy? I've had 4 already, and have a 5th planned for the 18-20 week ultrasound. But then I am seriously considering refusing all others. I am worried that 5 is way too many (more than I've ever had before). Is anyone else having concerns around too much monitoring? I've been told that doctors may try and pressure me into weekly ultrasounds at the end. Is that anyone's experience?

I am currently in the mode of trying to convince myself that I will go fully to term for this pregnancy. I did with my last two, but I keep hearing that it is less likely with twins. However, I am starting to wonder if part of that is because everyone is constantly telling me that I will likely have them early! I know that there are a lot of factors involved, but I figure that my belief that my body will carry my babies to 40 weeks may play a role in it. Of course, I also then don't want to feel let down by my body if it doesn't happen. I guess I'm finding it hard to believe in the best possible outcome when so much of this twin pregnancy seems to be others' concerns that it is higher risk, even though there are no other factors other than it being two babies. Well that's my rant for the moment. How can I keep this a normal pregnancy!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@Xerxella - you brought back memories of dropping food onto baby - in my case it was rice, though. Also with a fork. Things that just aren't a good idea but seem like it at the time. 
@chuord - I just have to say congrats on 30!! Awesome!
@SplashingPuddle: positive thinking about going to term will help more than thinking you'll go early, imo. Not that you can control it all, but it should lower your stress and increase your confidence in your body, that it can do this. Some of the mamas on this thread may remember another twin mama not to long ago who birthed her twins at 40+2. Anyone recall her story? I seem to remember that she gave birth just before Christmas. There are others, too, their stories are all around (and so many beautiful videos of term twin births on the internet, too), just maybe not so many in the fertility community, I think.  Maybe reading their stories will inspire you to believe you will go to 40 weeks also.
@alivewithyou - still thinking of you. Your baby knows when to come, don't worry about the nurses or others.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou, watching and waiting and sending good vibes to you
@tracyamber, I was shown a way to wrap that just pins their little arms out of the way but still allows for skin to skin. It might work for you.
@SplashingPuddle, not twins, but I had fortnightly growth scans pretty much the whole way through without any I'll effect, but do what's right for you.
@chuord, happy 30 weeks! Amazing effort. Sorry about the spotting, but it doesn't sound too worrying.

Thanks for all the hints and support. I think my main problem at the moment is exhaustion. I feel like I had a bit of a PTSD reaction to the way the delivery went. I was in hospital 5 days/4 nights and I realistically would have slept no more than 6-8 hours during the whole stay. I was totally drained, and falling asleep sitting up, but every time I drifted off, within a minute or two, I would jerk awake again. It was like when you have that sensation in a dream of stepping off an edge, and your whole body jerk and kind of spasms. Like the newborn startle reflex, I guess. It went on the whole time I was there, but stopped when I came home to my own bed. Considering I was already pretty sleep deprived, I think it's just put me behind the eight ball quite a bit. I'm persisting for now, but it's rather a struggle. Lincoln is also quite jaundiced, and a very sleepy feeder as a result, making things trickier again. He hasn't gained back his birthweight yet, but hopefully will have by his next weigh in on Monday.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @tracyamber, @Oceanspray :love feeling happy to hit the milestone  @alivewithyou - still stalking and sending happy vibes. @SplashingPuddle - ok I get an U/S every 4 weeks all pg from ob (7 scans), it's now moved to fortnightly - that's how she checks that both heartbeats are great. Plus major scan for down syndrome at 11 weeks? Anatomy at 20 weeks, growth scan at 28 weeks, and next growth scan at 32 weeks, I'm sure there will be another one at 36 weeks. I'm a control person, but I have to say since I've just let go and accepted whatever comes my way to keep my babies safe I feel free and much more relaxed. Also (touch wood) I think I've had quite a gentle and normal pg... I believe I'll make it to 36 weeks at least and I'm still hopeful I might get the option of a vaginal delivery... So it can be stress free, and @Oceanspray makes a lot of sense agreeing about having faith in your body. Having twins is a bit different, but you have control of how stressed or relaxed you are throughout, I'm still blown away with admiration at how some on here like @Xerxella, @kewpie80 and @Milk8shake coped with stressful news on check ups, and bed rest... I know for you given this is your third pg you have ways you like it to go, maybe if you can make peace with the fact thus pg is different you will find it can be enjoyable.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - cross posted! I know you're not into too many natural therapies but a session of kinesiology or maybe acupuncture would clear that birth trauma out of your muscle memory / subconscious... From my experience it's very relaxing to get it purged! Also many like bayside kinesiology can do phone appointments  so you don't have to leave the house!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So definitely having a baby today.  started having contractions that were on top of each other and excruciating hip pain. Turns out baby was at station 0. I did give in and get an epidural but I am okay with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - so freaking excited!! Enjoy the pain relief mama!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou! So excited for you. Best wishes for a happy and healthy baby and delivery. Don't sweat the epi, you'll have a baby soon, who cares?! Sending love.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

alive!!!! SO EXCITED!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.... good luck, and early congrats!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@alivewithyou - calm birthing vibes, gal! Here's hoping baby comes out screaming and with strong lungs from the get-go! :love


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck Alive!!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

@alivewithyou SO excited for you! Sending love and good vibes in your direction!

My apologies, but I am going to be brief again. It is all positive, and I'm coping relatively well with the nausea and exhaustion (I suppose). Yesterday, I had my ultrasound (7 weeks), and was in awe of that little heartbeat (120 bpm). There is only one baby in here! It was insanely emotional. Everything looks healthy! Our fertility clinic will no longer be following our pregnancy, but I will keep in touch with them. I forgot to ask about exercise, but I have a midwife appointment in a couple weeks, and I can ask at that point.

At some point, I will start to drag myself from my bed, and I will come online more often. Right now, I go to work or school, and then, I am in bed. That doesn't mean I am not thinking of you all! I cannot believe that you are all SO close, and even have little ones at home! Amazing!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats great news treehugger. 

I am also bad at posting. I do check daily and follow along, I promise. AFM: I had a 20 week ultrasound and everything that I could see looked ok. I am seeing my doc on tuesday to talk about the results. We did not find out gender and want to keep it a surprise. I am much more relaxed these days as I feel the baby move daily now and he or she is getting stronger everyday.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Charli Rae Norman born at 8:23 am this morning. 18 inch tall and 7 lbs 6.5 ozs. Super short and chunky. Apgar was a 9.. Came out pink and screaming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay!! Congrats, alivewithyou! Glad she didn't keep you in suspense any longer. And I bet she is chubby - my little girl was 3.5" longer, but only a few ounces heavier. (My babies come out string beans!) All the better to keep her warm. 

Treehugger & Mountain - congrats on your good news. Need to get ds down for nap, back for more later.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! Congrats! Nothing better than a chubby baby, I love em ?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats!! She is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Also, I love the chubby feet! My dd's feet were insanely skinny the first several weeks, and it was IMPOSSIBLE to keep socks on them. (She is a chubster now, so no longer a problem.)

Milk - I was afraid that all the exhaustion leading up to delivery was going to suck extra hard for you. And I found the night spent in the hospital to be pretty sleepless, too, though thankfully not quite as startling as you've experienced. It stands to reason your body and mind are a little freaked out after all you've been through. How is your swelling/carpal tunnel? Got some relief from that yet?

Also, @toothfairy2be - Did I miss the 24 week celebration for you, or did you just fly under the radar?? Either way, congrats!! Hopefully those babies keep baking till June, but it's awesome knowing they have a fighting chance now, and that every day they are a little stronger and getting a little more ready to meet you!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou Congrats! She is so cute and cuddly! Hoping it all continues to go so well for you xxx @treehugger86 - congrats on the heartbeat and 'graduating' from your clinic! I cried when I first saw / heard the heartbeats, truly magical! @MountainMamaGC - congrats on 20 weeks! Another one flying under the radar 
Monkey - lol re the long skinny babies! It's so cool how there can be so much variation even at that age.
How are all the newborns / mamas doing? Just update on yourselves when you get a chance...

I definitely think that it's time for a round of belly pics


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou congrats congrats mama!!!!!!!!so e cited for you!' @chuord wow I can't believe 30 weeks. Congrats again, love the picture! @Milk8shake I have been swaddling his hands and it seems to be working. I'm really sleep deprived as well. I feel like I haven't REM'd in days. My doctor is making me come in again in a week as our little guy has not gained back his birth weight either. I think he will now , now that the latching has gottan better. How is the breAstfeeding today? Do you feel like the breastfeeding is getting better or are your nipples just in pain and trying to heal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milkshake - wow 5 days without sleep! That must have been rough. I went about 3 days without sleeping when Liliana was born. We had a big scare with her when she was 22h old and neither DH nor I could sleep after that because we were so afraid for her. I felt much more relaxed when I got home and I was lucky enough to be discharged 2 days after she was born. But she was born in the middle of the night so I'd already been awake almost 24h when she was born.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@alivewithyou! Congratulations! She has the sweetest little squishy-sleepy face in that photo!
@treehugger86: Wonderful news about your new little heartbeat, strong and healthy!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@chuord: I meant to say, somehow you look a lot bigger all of a sudden. And your belly has grown upwards into your ribs more - does it feel like that or am I off my rocker?!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Oceanspray - thank you! It totally feels that way, for which I'm grateful since they measured small at the 28 week mark  (15th percentile) although I'm sure I'll have smaller babies I'm glad they are doing some hefty growing... Now even the minor punches feel huge and kick shudders my whole tummy.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Congrats!!!! So happy for you. 
@chuord - You look awesome!!!! 
@treehugger86 - yeah for a good ultrasound!!!!! 
@MountainMamaGC - 20 weeks! How did that happen?!??
@Milk8shake - sleep when the baby sleeps, eat when the baby eats, cry when the baby cries or something like that.... But, seriously, think naps. 4 2 hour blocks in a day really is 8 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord you are so cute! I can't believe you are still fitting in that tank top. There is so much I have grown out of! What a relief that it feels like the babies are growing and getting stronger. 30 weeks! You are so close! Are you working on finishing touches for your nursery or do you have a long way to go?
@Milk8shake You are doing a great job mama, the struggles of those first newborn days are so much more realistic to hear about it day by day instead of for the most part we only hear 'I was exhausted and nursing was hard'. Having you all here gives me better expectations and lessons. Glad to hear that breastfeeding is improving!
@SplashingPuddle Your expectations for a twin pregnancy seem so much better because you have had children before. It is hard for me to have that perspective because all of this is new. There is no reason you couldn't go 40+ weeks but there are also lots of moms who go early. We have already had 12 ultrasounds at 24 weeks. (6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 15, 18, 20, 22, 24) 2 were ER visits and the 2 at 15w were also heavy bleeding but I went to my OB instead. I am checked every 2 weeks for the SCH and baby A has a cicumvallate placenta. I think the ultrasounds for most twin mamas after 24 weeks are to check the cervix and growth since those are both reasons to suspect early delivery. A good mindset is a good way to plan and prepare for things to go the way you expect- we have seen a lot of mind over body work to get these babies to begin with. Just do what you feel is right for your situation- nobody here will judge you! 
@monkeyscience Yes! 24w! Glad to hear that baby yummy is getting a little chub on her. 
@MountainMamaGC Congrats on 20 weeks for you! Are you up to posting a new bump pic?
@LittleKind How are you?
@treehugger86 Congratulations on a great ultrasound and seeing the perfect little heartbeat! You join @tracyamber on super high beta's and just one single strong growing baby! So happy for you to get past that milestone!

AFM - Going into my 25th week tomorrow and starting to panic on having things ready. We did start to buy some things to decorate the nursey and re-do the interior of the closet to I can put away some itty bitty baby clothes. In the last 5 years we have picked up onesies from a handful of vacation spots and I can't wait to hang them up. My mama ordered me a happy hangup and had it shipped from Australia, that is my most exciting thing right now. It is at her house in Maryland but just knowing it is here in the states and mine all mine is so exciting! We went to buybuybaby yesterday which was overwhelming but I got a better idea of things I do and don't want for the babies so I could update my registry. It made the nursery decorations seem trivial in comparison! In other news we have a crap ton of snow here in Boston so are digging out, again, today. I'm not of course because I grow the babies. In the past 2 weeks my face started getting fat so that makes me a little sad. I feel like I have jowls. Can anyone commiserate? I'll post a photo this week because I don't think I have an updated one right now. Sorry my post is so disjointed!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a pic from a couple weeks ago. I will make a new one in a couple weeks.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tf2b - I went to Buy Buy Baby once after ds was born. I think I almost started hyperventilating. He was a few months old, but I was suddenly overwhelmed that if so much stuff existed for a baby, surely I must not have everything I needed, because I had almost nothing in that store. I didn't buy anything, and ds survived. Which isn't to say that YOU don't need anything there. Just saying that store can be a head trip! Also, saw some of your FB snow pictures...that is pretty darn nuts!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - So I had to go look up a circumvallete placenta. It still surprises me how many different things are out there! I can't believe you're so far along! After everything, you're almost there!

For anyone, I thought I'd make a list of baby gear that I actually use everyday. Maybe anyone else can add theirs:

One piece sleepers which he stays in 24 hours a day. 

Nursing pillow

Extra spit up clothes, old style diapers, etc because, for me, nursing is extremely messy.

A rocking chair because I nurse a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

X- I also love the one piece sleepers. Shirts and pants just bunch up and they never look comfy. My foster son wears them still at 9 months old. I will dress him up a little when we go out but at home its sleepers all the way. I did the same with my daughter. There really isnt much gear that I use. A bouncy seat, jolly jumper and exersaucer are handy. You can get them on local buy and sells for next to nothing. I have one mai tai wrap and one standard wrap and once the baby was older I only use the mai tai.


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> @alivewithyou - Congrats!!!! So happy for you.
> @chuord - You look awesome!!!!
> @treehugger86 - yeah for a good ultrasound!!!!!
> @MountainMamaGC - 20 weeks! How did that happen?!??
> ...


 @alivewithyou! Congratulations on your little one making her entrance to the world! Hope you both are doing well and look forward to updates when you can. What a sweet little squish! @chuord, what a great pic. I love how you are wearing the same shirt all the time, it really shows how the babies are growing. And I can't believe you are just over 30 weeks now. You always have the greatest smile in those pics, too.  @MountainMamaGC, love seeing your pic on here, too. Your little bump is precious  Looking forward to seeing another one. How are you feeling? I can't believe I JUST noticed you are a fellow Canadian, lol. I bet we are neighbors in or near the mountains. @toothfairy2be, must be great to have past the 24th week. What is that placenta you speak of? You have had a lot going on with the pregnancy, you and the babies are such champs!  @Xerxella, I love seeing your pics of Matt. He seems like such a character. How are you doing?  @Kewpie, @tracyamber, @Milk8shake, @ixviiboots... how are you and your babes doing?

A big 'hello' to everyone else that I missed-- hard to keep track with everybody's news as this thread is pretty active... I'm not officially over here (what a joy to be able to move over--fingers crossed) but I read all the posts.


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

And also, just want to say a big "YAY!" to @treehugger for the good news with the u/s!

[Sorry for the double post there earlier]


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@MountainMamaGC - sweet bump! It looks about like mine did at around 18 weeks which is where you were at, right?

I second what @Xerxella said about items (plus the wraps!) - lots of easily washed baby "blankies" or square cloth diaper flats are great and you will always need more!! And face cloths.... for wiping faces and bums. 

ETA: oh, and about bums (especially meconium bums): Olive oil - gets everything off skin without any pain.
So great to hear all the updates here - keep them coming, gals!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - thanks! How is your son liking being a big brother? @Xerxella - thanks! How's Matt doing? Re breastfeeding I know you used the shields - does that help protect nipples while they're toughening up? Also thanks for the list of essentials. @toothfairy2be - lol nursery? What nursery? We have the reclining 3 sweater in our room (for me to sleep on when hips are too sore and for breastfeeding) and space for a cot. I have heaps of baby clothes (mainly grow suits or onesies)- varying sizes, when mum gets here we'll wash and see if we need extras, I have two weeks of nappies and wipes etc., bibs, sorbelene cream to put in the bath (I read that soaps are more likely to cause skin reactions and dermatitis and babies aren't that dirty) that's it at home... Oh I need to add at the moment my office is still full of office supplies, study notes, every craft material and art supply I could think of lol - so until I pack that I can't deconstruct my desk (full office desk) then there will be space for the other cot change table etc... Does that make you feel better? Lol 
We have the essentials on lay by at the local baby store - pram plus bits, two cots and mattresses, two mattress protectors (breathable) two change tables (one has a bath) some cloth nappies for burp cloths, nappy bag, nursing pillow and that's about it... Oh we are hiring two capsules that fit onto the pram... As dh says anything else we need we'll just get as we need it. I'm naturally way more likely to over purchase stuff that's not required - less is actually relaxing. Oh I have got enough loose nighties for me in hospital and all the essential toiletries pads etc in case we end up there sooner. @adiejan how's your prep going? @MountainMamamc - love the bump pic - you still look tiny but it's definitely a pg bump now! @tenzinsmama - thanks! Lol the smile is just cos I'm thinking about how lucky I am when the pics are taken, they are first thing in the am and I'm not one for makeup so a bit blah... The tops, that one is both maternity and breastfeeding so it should still fit lol! Also I only bought like 5 maternity tops and 3 bottoms, I'm happy to wear a few things to death and then get rid of them  so you ladies get to keep seeing the same stuff lol.
Afm ob check up today, just routine, spotting has gone away (thankfully) there was something else I was going to ask but I totally forget!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a great idea about the list. My list is: a wrap, olive oil or almond oil for keeping the meconium from sticking to baby's bum, a peri bottle to fill with warm water and I *think* it's calendula for when you pee after the birth-- sure helps with avoiding stinging on your lady bits [why can't I remember things lately?!], the little nighties for baby that are open at the bottom but gathered loosely and with an elasticized hem [what are they called?]... they are so great when doing diaper changes at nighttime because you don't have to frig around with snaps or zippers, Robeez socks or something similar (they don't tend to come off), muslim swaddle blanket (even if you don't swaddle, it makes for a perfect light cover), baby washcloths for wiping bums with water and bamboo drying cloths for after you clean up baby's bum (this is the only thing that kept my kids from getting diaper rash-- and I did use wipes (natural as possible) for poop but then always rinsed with washcloth/water after, and I used wipes for when we were away from home. For bathtime, I never used one of those plastic tubs, I got in the bath with baby--best thing ever for us! I went overboard with buying stuff for my first, and so many things turned out to be a waste of money. ugh. But the baby stores are there to make a profit so they make you think you *need* all that stuff-- they prey on first time mothers especially. One of the things I really really wish people had gotten me was gift certificates for local restaurants, house cleaning, photography sessions. Oh, and one more thing, maybe think about how you might want to record some of the firsts, especially with twins, you may want a quick way to jot down some of those things so you don't forget... have it as a temporary thing, even, but then it's all there so if you do happen to go back and want to make a more fancy document of baby's first year then you have all the info right there. I scrapbook, but I haven't finished my son's book from 4.5 years ago, and haven't even started with my daughters'-- but at least I have things stored and documented, lol.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ughhhhh i just did a bit post and it didn't work. Any hoo...I have been following along I just don't do a good job of posting on my phone.
@alivewithyou- I don't remember if I told you or not but CONGRATS! She is beautiful.
@chuord- 30 weeks yahoo! I love your bump pic. The prep is going well. I think we are almost ready. I just need to wash all of their clothes and they got a ton from the shower. 
@SplashingPuddle- I agree with everyone else about doing what feels right to you. My twin pregnancy has been fairly complicated just because they are mo/di (identical). As such, I have been monitored every two weeks to detect ttts. Everything that I have read about twin gestations suggests that the best time for mo/di twins to deliver is before 37 weeks and for di/di twins 38 weeks. This is due to the difficulty the placenta(s) have in supporting the babies. I have also read about people who do go to 40 weeks. The risk is just much greater the further you go. Also, I have read that due to the weight of two babies often our bodies signal that it is just enough. Ultimately, i know you will do what feels right for you and your babes.
@toothfairy2be- I cannot believe the snow you have been getting. I live in utah and it usually looks like that here. Not this winter, my bulbs are actually starting to come up...yikes. Do you have a feeling of what your babies are? I think it is cool that you have enough patience to wait! Congrats on 24 weeks love! 
@Xerxella- Thanks for you advice on the essentials. I feel like I have so much crap that I won't even need.
@tracyamber- hey friend! How is the breastfeeding going? Listening to you and @Milk8shake makes me really wonder if I will be able to do it. I am going to try my hardest but I am definitely afraid. Random question...did you all leak before you had your babies. My friend says that she does all of the time and I don't at all...so I am wondering if I will be a bad cow because of that. 

Nothing really to report here. My hips feel like they may fall apart at any moment and I cannot turn over, bend down, or get up without grunting and moaning. Definitely living large haha! I am getting so excited and nervous at the same time. I can't believe that I only have 7 1/2 weeks at the most until I meet these sweet miracle girls. Oh I can't remember if I mentioned that my shower was incredible. I was floored by the outpouring of love for me and the girls. People have been so amazing the past 6 years through all of our struggles and now they are all so exited too!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Adiejan- Leaking during pregnancy is not an indication of your breastfeeding supply. I never leaked with my daughter and I am not leaking this time either. The biggest indicator of breastfeeding success IMO is getting proper support and taking it one day at a time. Very few woman truly have low supply issues, and in my experience its lack of confidence and bad advice that messes most women up. The first 6 weeks is rough, but if you can power through it most of the time you will see a light at the end of the tunnel. Twins can be trickier because you are dealing with getting 2 babies to latch properly, but it can be done. The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is a great book for anyone that is looking for some reading prior to the baby coming.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@adiejan - I second everything @MountainMamaGC said about breastfeeding. Extremely few women have insufficient milk supply which is chiefly due to insufficient glandular tissue (this is rare) and has nothing to do with breast size or leaking during pregnancy or after birth. I also didn't leak once, ever, and had years and years (and years!) of milk. 

If you ever have a question and want an easy "go ask mom" answer that is reliable in all things breastfeeding, check out Kellymom.com website. She is extremely well-researched and knows her stuff. 

Oh, and I just noticed, @adiejan, you are darn close to 30 weeks!!! You and @chuord ARE really close!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - I love that you frequently voice all the fears I've been having! Ditto on the breastfeeding and on the short amount of time left. It's so cool we are so close - you are almost 30 weeks! Re the grunting lol!! I've been doing that for weeks, like sone weird whoopee cushion! Hugs on the hips! Things I found to try - something softer on the mattress like a topper or folded doña / sleeping bag, pillow between legs so that they are the same width apart as your hips (hope that makes sense) I found some stretches too but I think it's due to relaxin and stretching exacerbates it. Also massaging the hips... Nothing works permanently but each helps, midwife suggested one of those elastic tummy support bands around the hips. @MountainMamaGC and @Oceanspray - thanks for the reassurance on BF it's just everyone makes such a big deal it feel that if it doesn't work for you you really are a failure as a mother... My mum tried with all three and wasn't able, so I'm trying to be positive but am nervous.
Afm - all good at appointment, they are growing well, heart rates good (140, 136) no feet on my cervix at that tine however the umbilical is 'presenting' on twin one and both are breech still, so at thus stage I'm still looking all csec. Hospital rest still a possibility because of the cord.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord Congrats on 30 weeks! What a big milestone it is! I loved your bump pic - you looked so comfy in your recliner. Glad that it was a worthwhile purchase for you. DH picked me up a reclining/gliding/nursing chair on eBay for $10.50 - can you believe it? I had a quick Google about the cord, and I see it can resolve itself, so I hope that is the case for you. Awesome that your babes are growing well though.

@adiejan Sorry to make you nervous about BF! Not my intention at all. I don't think that you need to be afraid, but it would probably help to be prepared. I think I was underprepared. ( @chuord, I didn't get to do the ABA course, but there's still time for you!) I was terribly "grunty" too, every movement was so much effort by the end. Sounds as though your shower was lovely and special, and there is a lot of love for your girls! Regarding leaking, I didn't have any while pregnant either, and no supply issues here.

@tenzinsmama Nice of you to "visit" and to add to the thread! Always welcome.

@MountainMamaGC You're looking really well!

@@alivewithyou; Hope you're enjoying post baby bliss. Looking forward to hearing all about little Charli's entrance.

@monkeyscience Thanks for asking. The carpal tunnel has disappeared from my left wrist, and gotten worse in my right wrist. Go figure?! In happier news, the rest of my swelling has disappeared and I have ankles again! Very exciting. I actually forgot what my feet looked like. Being able to wear shoes is pretty exciting.

@tracyamber Hoping that things are picking up for you with the feeding, and that you have been able to get some sleep. I've been thinking of you during our midnight feeds!

@toothfairy2be 25 weeks! Another milestone. Congrats mama! Who would have thought, you and I, finally getting our babies? For a long while it felt like that would never happen. That baby hammock looks awesome! I can commiserate with the fat face. By the end, I had fat everything. Since delivery, sometimes I look in the mirror and don't really recognise myself because I look so different non pregnant. Agree that the baby shops are scary, scary places.

@Xerxella Trying my best to take your advice. Would love an update on you and Matt, and I have to say that I think of Billy often too.

Have gone back one page only, and feeling like that's a massive accomplishment. Sorry if I've missed anyone. Boots & Kewpie, would love to hear some updates also.

*AFM:* So my fluid retention is a thing of the past, and as at today, I'm 11 kilos lighter than at the height of the fluid issues. I feel like a different person. We had our child health check in today, and Lincoln is up 250g, so he has passed his birthweight - I'm feeling much better knowing that. His jaundice is slowly on the improve as well - goes hand in hand with him feeding well. Feeding is still a bit of a struggle. Apparently we both have thrush, so that's not helping the issue. My nipples feel as though they are burning all day. We spent an hour with the LC today working on latch, and we'll be going back on Friday to check in. I'm slowly catching up on sleep, so that helps, but I've had a couple of straight up tough days. He is an awesome, beautiful baby though. I can literally just sit and stare at him, and even this evening, I just sit there wondering if it's a dream, and if he really is my long awaited rainbow babe. It's surreal.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh milk. I'm so happy for you! I'm glad things are getting a little easier.

AFM - Matt's doing well. We've been an illness free household for the past 2 winters, but, of course, not this winter. :S So, Matt's got a stuffy nose. It's not too bad and irrigating and aspirating seem to be doing the job, but it's got me on edge. I bought a scale and I weigh him daily. He's gaining, but it's slow. He's only at about the 18%tile, but he's holding the line there. So, at least he's not falling off the charts or anything. Thoughts of Billy come up often. I think it's easier because I knew for a long time that he wasn't going to make it (?). But, some moments are still hard. Like we're planning Matt's baptism and I remember when Jim and I baptized Billy the morning he died.

Anyways, let's see if I can get a Matt picture up: 








Sorry. I just downloaded all my pictures to our computer, so all I have is a bath picture! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

ahhhh, I'm never gonna remember everything I want to say!!!

Alive - CONGRATS!!!! simply adorable :grin:

adie - I third (or fourth?) what others have said - no leaking is no sign of what's to come. I never leaked with either pregnancy, and with my first had enough to feed DD, donate to another mama who didn't make enough and fed her completely (aside from what she did get from her mama) and donated a bit of what was left to a third mama (I filled up my deep freeze completely and my second mama's deep freeze, so had to find a third mama so I didn't pitch my liquid gold!!). With my DS I didn't have quite as much but still donated to a couple of mama's when the freezer filled up. Yeah - size means nothing. I went into my first pregnancy with itty bitty 32B's :wink:

milk - I am so glad that sleep is getting better for you, and that you got some good sounding time with the LC. I fought thrush constantly with my DD, ended up needing meds (nystatin for both of us) to help get over it and cut out all artificial sugar and much natural sugars in order to not continue fighting it, as well as adding in acidophilus (I think I spelled that right). But you can use genetian violet on your nipples - but you should make sure you wash your nipples before nursing babe (at least that was my understanding of it).

X - poor Matt, but what a cutie pie!! 

Chuord - your belly is so adorable!!! glad things are going well.

mountainmama - aw, you look so cute too!! and glad things are well with you also!

in terms of baby stuff- I agree, you don't really need a ton. I will say that for us a bouncer was a necessity. Both babes had horrible reflux, and the bouncer was the ONLY thing that I could ever use to get a rest from holding/walking/bouncing them in those early days/weeks/months.

Sleep dep.... something I've told like NO ONE but my husband.... when my DD was born, she was jaundiced and had severe reflux that we didn't know that's what it was (first time parents) until she was almost 6 weeks old (which is when we medicated her - best decision EVER). So she didn't sleep in the beginning. Like at all. I would be holding her upright and she'd pass out. She slept in her carseat at all times. I was lucky to get 3-4 hours of broken up sleep every day. It was horrible, and I kept thinking to myself that must have been why we had IF, because I thought I wasn't supposed to be a mom since I couldn't handle it (yes, I still remember those feelings like they were yesterday even though it was 4.5 years ago). Anyways, when she was probably 5 weeks old, shortly before we started medicating her, the sleep dep caught up with me. I was SO TIRED that my body couldn't even wake up to pee. Yep, I woke up mid dream about peeing to find myself starting to pee the bed. I was mortified and sat on the bathroom floor after making it there and finishing in the toilet and bawled.

Man, I don't envy you ladies right now in the sleep dep stage. But I promise - it does get better!!!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all of the reassurance on the breastfeeding @MountainMamaGC, @Oceanspray, @Milk8shake, and @hope4light! I am so so thankful to have all of you to bounce things off of. Sometimes I am pretty sure I will just worry myself crazy. 
@chuord-So what does that mean about the cord? When would you have to go into the hospital? I am glad that you have the same worries as me. It really makes me feel better. Luckily I think I have the best bed in the world. It really does help. I also have a pregnancy pillow that I don't know what I would do without. It puts me in the perfect position to feel better. It is mostly when I have to get up (which is frequent due to the amount of water I drink haha) that I feel like an old lady. I seriously have been considering getting a bed rail that just goes under the mattress. I might need it after the c sec too.
@Milk8shake-I am glad the swelling has gone down...yay feet!! Your comments about staring at Lincoln made me tear up. I can only imagine how incredible that feels.
@Xerxella- Love the matt pic...he really is so adorable!! I imagine with everything you have been through that it would be hard not be on edge. I also think of Billy often. Sending hugs in the hard moments...well and always.
@hope4light- It sounds like you were an amazing milk provider...wowzer!! Thanks for the pep talk. Also, thanks for your advice and sharing your sleep deprived story. I absolutely admire when women can share the difficult times...it makes me feel so much more normal!
@Oceanspray- Yup.. @chuord and I are only a week apart and @toothfairy2be is just 4 weeks behind me. We should have another little boom here shortly. Once again, thanks for your advice.

I have an appointment tomorrow but it is with a midwife in my OB's practice since she is on vacation. I get so excited yet worried for every appointment...you would think after an appointment every two weeks it would get easier haha.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me as another one who never leaked and had plenty of milk. I couldn't even express any milk while pregnant with my first, though that's possibly because I didn't know how to do it right.

As far as baby "essentials", I, too, am a huge fan of footie pajamas! (I Googled grow suits, chuord, and it seems they're the same thing. Your post was so full of Australianisms my head started to spin. I think I figured out most of them, though!) The only reason DD isn't in them 24/7 any more is because people gave us other things in her current size range, and I felt obligated to use them instead of buying more footie jams. I think they are also easier on their umbilical stump before it falls off. I can definitely say that onesies are NOT stump-friendly. All of my daughter's newborn onesies ended up with blood stains around the belly button where it rubbed her cord.

So, footie pajamas, nursing pillow, burp cloths (and yes, cheap-o Walmart cloth diapers make nice ones, though they make terrible diapers), bouncy seat (this is what my kids liked), diapers, wipes (we do either cloth or disposable with just water, typically). Possibly some nipple cream - I can't do lanolin, so I got an olive-oil based one. Once baby is older, a safe place to put them when they are too big for/can get out of bouncy seat/bassinet. (Crib, activity center, whatever.) That's about it.

I've found the absolute easiest way to bathe a baby is to get in the tub with them. I've tried several other things, and that's still the method I like best, though obviously it isn't always convenient. Second best is putting a towel in the bottom of the kitchen sink and using that. Neither style of baby bathtub I have has really impressed me. My son only needed a bath once a week, so bathing with him wasn't a big deal. My daughter is more chunky and gets stinky skin folds, so we have to bathe her slightly more often.
@Xerxella - We have that same tub.  I'm glad that having some time knowing that Billy had issues put you in a better place to process losing him. I cried a little when I saw the pic you posted of your kids with their grandparents - thinking there should have been another little baby there.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - wow re the glider!! That's a serious bargain - go DH! Thanks for googling the cord thing, I'm hoping it resolves too, but as we've said whatever it takes for me to keep these babies safe... You fill me with hope about how well you've recovered from the fluid and traumatic birthing process - my biggest worry about a csec is recovering, knowing that so many pain relief options make you feel drowsy or ill and of course having babies to look after as well. 11kg is a lot to have lost in two weeks! I'm loving that the bonding is so natural for you too. Re ABA I'm meant to go to their class this Saturday, I booked one that is 5 mins drive from home, they've had to change the venue and it's now in Cleveland and over half an hour away! So since we got a talk at mater on BF, I've read the ABA book on it and mater have great LC'd I'm just going to miss it... I get too uncomfortable now (the mater multiples class on Saturday was painful, but informative 8 twin couples) do you still have your inlaws? How are things going? @Xerxella - I totally understand feeling anxious about illnesses with Matt being so young, great that he's putting on weight consistently, love the pic! Billy is in my thoughts often too, such a special boy. @hope4light - thank you, lol cute is not how it feels! I'm sure you all went through this but I laugh a lot - it grows so fast that I keep under judging my size and bumping into stuff, makes you feel so silly! Oh and only last week did I finally get it that turning sideways to fit through a small space really wasn't working for me  thanks for sharing the sleep deprived story, you must have vivd dreams too, I did that once when I was still a kid, you feel really ripped off that your brain took you to a fake toilet!
Sounds like you had a huge supply of milk! Ladies in the know, is it good to start expressing straight after they are born to increase flow? Or just let them slowly build it up through increasing feeds? @adiejan - I know it's wonderful to not be alone in the crazy thinking! I've been rolling onto my side and then pushing myself up to sitting with my hands (the way they get you to do it post csec) it helps take the pressure off the tummy. The cord thing just means if I dilated or the baby kicks / pushes the cord down it can get squished into the cervix - worst case it could cut off babies supply, so if it looks like it's heading that way they'll want me where they can get me to surgery pretty fast... As Milk said at the moment it can still resolve itself or be a non event and not get worse - just something to watch, lol given that at times they are both tap dancing on my cervix anything is possible! I was like that with my appointment yesterday,it's weird that after two weeks I'm desperate to know they are ok - dh was the same. Let us know how yours goes. @monkeyscience - lol! And there was I trying to make it as universal as I could... Hehehe I reckon if we tried milk and I could use the words in a way you guys would have no idea what we were on about! I'm feeling much better about BF after reading all the comments, a friend of mine (whose kids are adults) only has to think about babies and she milks up! One thing I want to get is the bouncers, I'm glad so many of you say they are so useful (we used them as kids)
Omg - last night i dreamt I was in labour with 6 single babies (at once of course) I had 3 painful contractions and woke up with a shadow of the pain - weird and freaky!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - Well, we probably deserve to be confused sometimes. We make you swim through Americanisms day in and day out!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@monkeyscience - yes but we get trained through your TV  so it's heaps easier!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So I started trying to respond to personals and to be honest.. it was a little overwhelming. I want you guys to know I am still following along in between sleep deprivation and rooting for you all.

Baby is doing very well… breast feeding is a bit of a struggle (seems to be a common theme around here) but I am slowly but surely getting the hang of it. It is difficult to get her to latch sometimes and she is so super strong that if she gets frustrated it's impossible. I've also noticed that sometimes she will latch just to let go which can also be frustrating. Oh and she will only latch on one side ha ha. We did get some solid 2 hour naps throughout the night last night so I am feeling pretty good except for being out of it due to the pain meds they have me on for my episiotomy. I am very uncomfortable most of the time still so I am hoping once the stitches heal I'll be able to do more. I posted my birth story in the february DDC if anyone gets curious to read the details of how that all went down. 

Have an appointment with the pediatrician tomorrow so hopefully everything is good with her weight and me breast feeding..


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

alive- just went and read your birth story, and it's beautiful :x


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - me too! Loved it! Love the way you made it magical whatever was going to happen... Keep us updated on appointments.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@alivewithyou- Just read your birth story...you did a great job mama!

I just had my appointment. I could tell that the lady I was meeting with had no idea about mo/di twins or about my pregnancy. Oh well...I had a u/s with the same people as usual and things looked great. Scarlet measured 3lbs7oz and Victoria was 3lbs1oz. We tried to get a pic of their faces but Victoria had both of her hands covering her face and was very annoyed when they buzzed her haha. Scarlet had Victoria's bum in her face. This is the first time they weren't head to head (plotting Im sure).


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alive, if you find the baby slides off during latching really make sure to support the upper back and hold the baby tight against the breast. A good latch will leave the nostrils able to breathe due to the angle. I know with my daughter once I thought the latch was good I would get a little lax and she would slide down. Google some videos on baby led latching. That can also help with latching problems. Even babies a couple hours old can do baby led latching. 

AFM: I got my US results and baby is perfect.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah @MountainMamaGC and @adiejan on good ultrasounds!!! 
@alivewithyou - ask your doc for different pain meds if those ones aren't working for you for whatever reason. ((Hugs)))

AFM - Poor Matt has a little cold. . Stuffy/ runny nose.  So, I feel like the worst mom in the world because I aspirated him and he looks up at me like, "Why mom? Why? I'm a good boy..." And I feel like I'm lower than the scum of the earth. :*( God, I hate it when kids are sick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I hope matt gets well soon. Poor babay! @MountainMamaGC great job on baking!!! Glad all is perfect. @alivewithyou funny I felt my ds only latched on one side. What I found is it helped when I chose a different position. So on my right side I do the cradle and on my left it works to football hold. @adiejan plotting made me laugh, I'm sure there will be tons of that later as well. Glad you are doing well. @hope4light I had a very similar breastfeeding experience with my first. Funny how we are so hard on ourselves. @Milk8shake it sounds like you are getting tons of lactation support. I'm very glad for you. Wish I had it here but things are going better. Good for you for staying determined. It ain't easy!!

Okay baby crying, I'm finding it hard to keep up with a newborn and toddler. I must be lame cause it seems no one else has issues posting. But I do think of you all and wish every well everyday and I miss you. Emotionally I'm taxed too but I think I'm just sleep deprived @chuord hello!!! @toothfairy2be

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@tracyamber - Don't feel lame! Unless I'm forgetting someone (very possible!) Boots, you, and I are the only ones with babies and 2-year-olds. My baby is a bit older, and Boots is totally lost in baby land!
@Xerxella - dd is stuffy, too, and has similar feelings about being aspirated. Unfortunately, she also has the strength to thrash from side to side violently, getting saline in her eyes and causing the Nose Frida to poke her face.  (Sidenote: Nose Frida is a zillion times better for snot sucking than those bulb syringes. That maybe should be on my essentials list, though it's better not to need it!)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - yay for a great report! Lol re the plotting, we are getting prepared for that too - both dh and I were that sort of child  expecting to get it in spades now it's our turn! @MountainMamamc - woohoo on a perfect baby! How's the flare up, has it completely settled? @Xerxella - hope Matt recovers quickly and without complications! Where is he at age wise? I have no idea about this whole corrected age thing. @tracyamber - lol you must be too tired to read, several new mamas are commenting on only having time for updates  but that's all we want from you all anyway!
Afm - I can handle the crazy dreams but hate the ones where DH isn't nice or interested in knowing me... Also is there a point in time (aside from labour) where it feels unsafe to drive?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My flare is totally gone. I weaned off the steroids about a week ago and I am still ok.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord & @adiejan All of your concerns are on my end too. Some days there is just so much to worry about! Glad to hear your appointments are going as well as can be hoped for, especially with twins. Here's to hoping they both keep growing well and that cord issue resolves!

Thank you all for the advice on things we really need. I think a lot of those are on my registry. We haven't bought much as far as clothes but I will pick up some one piece footie pajamas.

I attached a photo from today. I've been feeling tired and unable to catch up with anything other than reading along.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - lost a post from yesterday... Great news! I knew it was a short flare up and that you were ready to wean off steroids, but I'm glad to here the weaning went without relapse.
@toothfairy2be - good to see your in the twin stress club we have going  love the pic! You look so cute, still not huge but so definitely pregnant!

Last night I felt so over it all that I went to bed, I figured resting off the funk was better than demanding DH get them out now! New mums, how did you keep going at this point? I remember similar frustration and discomfort with you all...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, all you twin moms make me feel like a blimp! I'm pretty sure my one baby was as big as your two by 20 weeks!

Also, I was wondering today - whose twins gestated the longest? I believe Autumn had the longest singleton pregnancy to date. I'm just wondering if anyone besides Autumn and me will see the other side of 40 weeks!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@toothfairy2be - looking great! I am sure you look "bigger" without that big sweater on, but for now you still look manageably "smallish pregnant"... which I am sure won't last and you'll be aching for these days.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- you look beautiful!! Did you do an Amazon registery? They will give you 15% off of everything that is still on your registery at the end. Pretty good deal  @monkeyscience- I'm interested to know that too. It does seem everyone goes early here.

I'm going to try to attach pics of the nursery...so excited!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's another angle! Haha sorry they are sideways and kind of dark.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the curtains! So fun!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan- glad to hear your appointment went well and i love your nursery it is so cute. 
@mointainmamagc: happy to hear baby is perfect. No better feeling
@Xerxella: sorry to hear about matts cold.. I imagine that is so sad when they are so little.
@tracyamber: I'm finding it hard to just take care of my baby so I am sure having a toddle is very difficult on top of it and I have been terrible at posting.
@chuord: I only felt unsafe driving when I was stuck in early labor and as far as being drained and done with the pregnancy...I just slept a lot during those times and took care of me as much as I could. 
@toothfairy2be: you look great mama!

Afm: I love my baby but nothing prepares you for the exhaustion that takes place with a newborn. I've really been struggling with the baby blues and I have had constant diarrhea for two days straight so my energy is just gone especially because I am still breastfeeding.

My appointment on Tuesday was stressful because baby had lost a little more weight and my doctor basically gave me until today to get her weight stabilized or he was going to push formula.. I have been a basket case trying to make sure I get her fed and luckily today her weight has stabilized. No gain but the doctor is happy with what he sees and won't check again until her two week appointment next Friday. I think my milk just came in slow. I also started using a nipple shield and now I can get her latched on both sides with practically no effort... So that took a ton of stress off. I am just trying to do the best I can right now while feeling incredibly overwhelmed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou I'm posting cause I have a second . I know the sleep exhaustion is crazy crazy. I'm glad the nipple shield is working for you and hooray on the weight gain. The blues is no fun, I have been struggling myself. Having no sleep and stress amps everything. My ds is not gaining weight so we have our third appointment tomorrow and I'm stressed. Anyway just wanted to chime in !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: thanks for making me feel less crazy. I was on such a high at the hospital and then i just crashed.. I wish doctors would at least give you a chance to see if breast feeding works before pushing formula so fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou, @tracyamber is right. It is tough, and you're not crazy. It's a massive adjustment. I've had lots of teary breakdowns and have felt very overwhelmed at times too. It's amazing and exhausting at the same time. I'm so sorry you both have feeding stress. I was a little worried about my guy too, but things have kicked into gear, and he is now gaining nicely. I think it's normal for it to take a bit of time to work out a rhythm and also for your milk supply to adjust.

I hope you both have good support from your DH and family/friends. It's really important to look after yourselves!

@alivewithyou, I just love that first, "grumpy" picture. She is gorgeous.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, just reading along and quietly gestating. Nothing to report. I like reading all the breastfeeding discussion. you're all working so hard!

In class today I hit a 13 year old boy in the back of the head with my stomach as I passed his desk. He's a Mr cool guy and was like "nnah its cool, miss" and I was kind of mortified.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Back again. The amount of times I read, catch up, start typing, and then get summoned by my new little master is mildly hilarious. By the time I actually get a reply posted, I've mostly forgotten where I was up to. 

While we're handing out tips (cause I'm a very experienced mother of a whopping two weeks), I wanted to add that I cannot believe how thirsty breastfeeding makes me. I literally feel as though I'm dying of thirst every time. In hospital, I was swilling Gatorade like nobody's business. Our bank statement has about a million transactions from the vending machine. So, have a bottle of something with you every time that you nurse. Every time. Not kidding. 

Also, on swaddling, turns out that they need a bit of fabric-on-fabric traction to be truly useful. So the lovely soft jersey cotton wraps I brought, look amazing, but he can wriggle out of them in no time flat. Surprisingly, the flannel ones I have are awesome, but above all, the hospital ones are the bomb diggity. I may or may not have swiped two hospital blankies. I know some of you aren't into swaddling, but it works well for me and Linc seems to like it. 

Re: clothing, onesies are definitely the way to go. Easy access for midnight nappy changes is a priority. I prefer the long footed onesies with snaps, rather than zips for overnights, saves having to get him half undressed every time. All the clothes I brought were based on cute factor, and the functionality/logistics was completely lost on me. So, a few outfits that won't see much action as a result. Too fiddly. 

Loving the nursery and bump pics - keep them coming! 

Had to cancel our LC appt today because there's a cyclone about and I wasn't happy being out in the crazy weather. Breastfeeding is basically excruciating, particularly on the right, because of the thrush. Getting him latched is agony, and has me in tears more often than not. I told DH yesterday that I would gladly have another incision in my belly rather than the thrush. I've needed more pain relief for that than I have for the c section. I'm trying really hard to work through some natural remedies for it, because I don't want to give a two week old antibiotics. (There's another tip, mamas, change your breast pads regularly! I don't think I was doing it regularly enough, and apparently that can be a bit of a breeding ground for thrush. I'm now changing after every single feed). Anyway, at his most recent weigh in, he had gained 370g in 10 days, which is apparently pretty awesome. That made me feel better, and that's what I think of every time I have to feed and want to cry.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - at nights and whenever it's just family, go without any top on between feedings. The air drying will keep the thrush away and not give anything new a place to start.

370 grams is amazing. Our goal is 170 grams a week and we don't always hit it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk- Here is the kellymom link on thrush. http://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/child/thrush-resources/ 
I have heard great things about gentian violet but its messy.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Just had to pop in to say I'm 30 weeks...wahoo!! :joy


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

That's awesome @adiejan, can't believe how fast it seems like it's going for everyone.. Mine feels like it flew now that she is here.
@LittleKind: lol about the stomach.. I started doing that type of stuff all the time towards the end.
@Milk8shake: babies are so demanding. Me and dh have an inside joke where I moo like a cow everytime he brings her to me to get fed lol I just feel used.

I love swaddling my baby and it seems to really keep her asleep at night. I suck at it so I bought the kind that you just have to Velcro... They were $10 a piece and worth every penny.

I actually prefer my baby naked as I love skin to skin time but I decided that I had to eventually use some of her clothes so I keep it simply with onesies ha ha and if people are visiting I add pants and a cute bow to make it look like I'm trying.

I love the 5 s method from happiest baby on the block. Swaddle, sideways/stomach position, shh noise, swing, and suck (pacifier). Our baby only has a couple of crying spells here and there that this doesn't work for but most nights I have to get her naked to wake her up so she still eats every 3-4 hours.

I am still a hormonal basket case here... I have never cried so much in my life but I am feeling like I'm getting the hang of taking care of her. Found out dh is going to have to go back a week earlier than planned so I am trying not to freak out. My stomach is slowly improving but I'm not eating as much as I should be... Just no appetite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Yay for 30 weeks @adiejan!!!!!
Baby gained 2 ounces finally. I was so relieved. He still small but at least growing. @alivewithyou again hugs. My dh is going back to work on Monday and I was hoping for longer as if four weeks wAs not enough. I think monday will be crazy for me.
Hi everyone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - WOOHOO on 30 weeks!!! love:love it's my favourite milestone so far  just feels safer... Also love the way your nursery is, so totally girly! Lol I should take a pic of my full to bursting study that will be one a nursery at some time (honest). @alivewithyou - I totally love the grumpy baby pic too, so cute in a 'where is my milk slave' type way  hugs on feeling blue and on the appetite! I find if I'm miserable my appetite totally deserts me - eat whatever feels remotely appetising to you, don't stress about nutrition too much just find things that are enjoyable - I'm sure the desire will cone back as you get through the blues. @LittleKind - hello! And totally lol re belly, I keep getting surprised when I run into things... @tracyamber - hugs on your blues, yay on some baby weight gain! Sorry I keep forgetting baby names (also directions and random words). Hope the transition to being alone goes well for you two - it may be a surprise and you may find it better  @Xerxella - how is Matt's cold going? @Milk8shake - yep had enough rain yet? Dh was going to drive to GC to visit his parents, but sensibly changed his mind. Congrats on the huge weight gain for Lincoln, you must be a feeding machine. My friend said the same, always have a glass of something and a snack for breastfeeding... Re thrush what about nilstat? Is that antibiotic? It got rid of my mouth thrush ages ago. When you said it hurt less than the csec I did breath a little easier, I'm still terrified of birth / surgery.
Totally loving all the new mamas advice, keep it coming! 
Afm - a little panic this morning, I weighed myself and I've not put on any weight in a week... Ridiculous! Normally I can get fat quite well, not a pg issue I expected! Anyway have added milo to my morning routine, as long as they're getting enough is all that matters - growth scan on Wednesday afternoon, if they're smaller than 15th percentile then their growth is slowing so wish me luck.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: if it makes you feel better I stopped gaining weight for a few weeks towards the end and my little one was still over 7 lbs two weeks early. I think it's normal to fluctuate a little bit and I still only gained a total of 23 lbs so your weight doesn't necessarily reflect baby. I hope your growth scan goes well on Wednesday but something tells me your little ones are just fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - thanks! I'd calmed myself a lot, that helps relax me the rest of the way - charli is definitely a healthy baby. I'll just go with the growth scan...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Alive - my summer baby totally lived in onesies. He wore pants...never. Not for company, possibly not even for church at first. I miss that freedom!

Yay for 30 weeks, Adie!

More I want to say, but baby is fussy.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I'll be stalking Wednesday mama!!
Thinking about you @Milk8shake hope the pain and thrush is getting better... Hugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alive- Doctors receive very little training in breastfeeding which is why they push formula so fast. I cant tell you how many times I have heard of doctors sabotaging womans efforts with bad breastfeeding advice. Your best bet if you are in doubt is to talk with a lactation consultant.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Lots of bad breastfeeding advice out there. I just got the "only nurse him 15 minutes on each side" comment and the "if you're sick you'll have to stop nursing (!)". And, this was from nurses in the NICU!!!! I just ignored the first one. The second one I had to set straight. A nurse simply can't be giving out that kind of bad advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Xerxella: yeah my pediatrician told me to force her to go 2 hours between eating and to only let her eat for 15 minutes max on each side. I decided to feed her when she's hungry and as long as she hasn't fallen asleep to let her stay latched lol..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

In terms of breastfeeding, I am lucky to have had extremely supportive midwives with both births. And unlike doctors, the midwives come to your home to support the breastfeeding as much as you need. I really think this makes a difference. However, despite the wonderful support, I still cried daily with my second daughter because it was so hard and painful. I was still breastfeeding my oldest too, but relearning with my newborn was hard. So even despite the best help and advice, it is still a process. I now feel more prepared that it will be hard again with the twins, even though I'll also still be nursing their sister. 

AFM, I am now 16w5d. I feel so much more movement. I have energy again and the nausea is greatly reduced. I do notice that I am so much more emotional though. I want to cry all the time, when I'm overwhelmed, or happy or because I was listening to the radio. It's strange because I am not especially emotional when I'm not pregnant. I am happy to be looking pregnant now (finally). I think I have arrived at the second trimester good spot. I hear that it doesn't last as long with twins, but so far I am really enjoying it and trying to enjoy it because I'm worried how long it will last.

Did others experience a good period in the middle of pregnancy and how long did it last?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ladies I'm loving the breastfeeding advice and confidence (in knowing what's right for each baby is different) that you are all sharing, it's filling me with knowledge and confidence too - so glad I'm following after such an awesome bunch and been able to learn all the way through - huge thanks! @SplashingPuddle - adapting to feeding a newborn (or two) after feeding a toddler sounds quite tricky to me given their different needs, mouth sizes and sucking strength - go you!
Re the second trimester feeling good time, like you it took me a little whle into the second trimester to feel energetic - I would say it lasted through to around 27 weeks? So quite a while... I still have more energy than the first trimester but find my belly a bit heavy so sit and rest more often (also I think I learned from the others on here that at around 30 weeks you need to start slowing down to help keep them in and growing well). Re the emotions totally - a friend posted a pic supporting stopping rhino poaching, a baby next to it's dead mother - I hugged dh and cried for 5 minutes. I've been slightly altering what I'll watch (especially at night) to try and avoid the dramatic reactions. One thing I have heard with twins is to pack in the nutrients in the second trimester as there's not as much space in the third. (Doctors don't promote that just normal eating)


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I am also loving all of the breastfeeding advice. I find myself feeling overwhelmed at what I need to do to start. Does anyone have any reading suggestions that I should be doing before the babes get here? Both for breastfeeding as well as sleep cycles?


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (by La Leche League) - hands down the best one there is. It also covers everything and not the just the "typical" cases. I own it and will never let it go. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Womanly-Breastfeeding-Leche-League-International/dp/0345518446


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@alivewithyou: I am so glad you are NOT listening to your Paed about the timed breastfeeding. Ideally, breastfeeding is best on demand - when your babe is hungry, give it. Every babe is also different in how much they can take in during a nursing session, how long they nurse (some are 10 minutes, some are 45 minutes), but they are the experts in how much their little bodies need to grow and they will let you know. You will also learn to tell when your little one is done or really not nursing versus comfort suckling. I usually allowed the comfort suckling anyway (sometimes it was the only time I got sleep), but other mothers prefer to end the session at that stage. You will be nursing often, frequently, and the old "very x# hrs only" was discounted as incorrect decades ago already. Yet, some Drs still give that bad advice. I agree with @Xerxella that it is shocking how many Drs and nurses still have no clue about breastfeeding - they get very little to no training, or only selectively. Then again, there are great nurses who know a lot. It's luck of the draw.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@alivewithyou: Now that I've read back a whole lot, can I add a few comments that may or may not be useful anymore. The Blues: the more you nurse, the more you produce oxytocin which gives you that wonderful high and positive energy to go without sleep forever.... almost. That was what you were feeling in the hospital, I bet. Hopefully you are feeling a bit less blue now that breastfeeding has picked up for you.

However, it is also not unusual for a postpartum woman to truly feel depressed - and people may poo-poo it away as baby blues when it is truly much more than that. If this isn't recognised early on, it can develop into much worse depression over time. It's purely hormonal, but it does need to be evaluated and treated, usually. Please speak to someone about it if this is the kind of "blues" you are feeling.  I have just seen women who had no idea that what they were feeling was not what other women were going through and suffered for months on end with real (and serious) depression. Especially first time mums.
@adiejan: congrats on 30 weeks!! Yay! And what a beautiful nursery - I also like the curtains, they are so soft and let in the light.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Oceanspray: thanks for your input on the breastfeeding.. I am definitely just trying to follow my instincts with her as much as possible. I do let her comfort nurse but not forever.. Although I have fallen asleep while nursing her laying down a few times now. The biggest thing I worry about now is supply and slowly getting her off the shield as much as I can. I think my supply is okay though because she sleeps like a rock after I feed her and she has plenty of diapers.. My pump just doesn't seem to work that well.

Oh and the baby blues are definitely already 10x better. Still a little emotional here and there but I am much happier especially when I can get more food in. My stomach is still randomly giving me some trouble but I think it's all hormonal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

adiejan said:


> I am also loving all of the breastfeeding advice. I find myself feeling overwhelmed at what I need to do to start. Does anyone have any reading suggestions that I should be doing before the babes get here? Both for breastfeeding as well as sleep cycles?


The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is the best breastfeeding book out there. Also if you have time pop into your local La Leche League meeting. Pregnant women are welcome.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I was also told to feed on each side for 15 minutes, which led to my son getting only foremilk and pooping blood. Did I already tell this story? Anyway, we took him to the emergency room because our dr told us to, and they said he is allergic to breast milk and needed super expensive formula for kids with his rare condition. Actually he just needed to finish a breast. I was so engorged from him nursing on both sides that milk would spray out all over his face at let down like he was drinking out of a fire hydrant. Insane.

chuord I am so sure your babies are growing big and healthy. you are very attentive to them and their nutrition. You are doing all you can!
adie, love the nursery. It is really coming together! If you are looking for an all-purpose book, @adiejan I really liked the dr sears baby book. great breastfeeding advice and help for sickness, developmental phases, etc. The only thing is it is so heavily attachment parenting focused that there is a whole chapter on ways to not have to go back to work so you can mother better. I found it offensive. Otherwise though it is worth every penny and I give it as a shower gift often.

nice to see you @Oceanspray and great advice!

afm i am starting (already) to google labor positions and newborn topics. I went from being anxious every day about this little one to getting all excited for labor. But I promised myself I would not become someone who can't wait to get this baby out (we'll see how that goes) so I am just enjoying every day.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - great to hear everything is settling down emotionally! I've heard several times that day three post birth most people go very flat and down - guess that high can't last forever, but bouncing back sounds great. @LittleKind - thanks  I'm loving your great transition to birth positions, that's a big jump. I'm also trying grad to not be wishing them out, in case it's my only pg I'm trying to savour every bit... Of course seeing so many gorgeous babies born makes me want to meet mine too, maybe it's a hormonal thing? Get to a certain point and want them out? Otherwise women the glove over would be just crossing their legs lol.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@alivewithyou: I am happy things are looking up. I noticed your comment about pumping. It is normal to get much less from a pumping session than your baby can get by nursing. They are WAY more effective than a pump is. There are some mamas here who have more experience pumping with newborns (which I don't) and probable have great advice about that, but when I began pumping at 3 months I got about 10-20% daily of what my child got out (on top of regular nursing) and that was after 45mins -1 hour of pumping!! Some women who successfully breastfeed their children to become nicely fat and round are unable to pump a single drop. 

Is there a particular reason you are pumping? Was it the initial concerns of the Dr about weight gain?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Oceanspray: I was hoping to encourage my supply because I was worried she wasn't getting enough. I thought the pump would pull more than she does so I was way worried when I was barely getting any. Now I realize it is normal. After 12 diapers today and baby non stop eating I am not too worried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Somewhere in my crazy middle-of-the-night thinking, it occurred to me you've had the first girl baby in quite awhile on this thread. I just wanted to say, yay girls!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@SplashingPuddle - I thought you might like this story of a natural twin birth. http://birthwithoutfearblog.com/201...d-winter-lumina-natural-birth-story-of-twins/


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@monkeyscience - I loved that story, thanks for sharing....


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Monkeyscience - thank-you for the link. I liked the part about willing a full term baby. In normal life, I do not feel like a person who 'wills' things to happen, but I do feel that a connection to my body can affect the direction my pregnancy and labour takes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - that's the bit I loved! I've felt all along that I'm blessed and that I'd have a reasonably comfortable pg... Why not visualise a comfortable birth individual to each of us... Quite uplifting


----------



## devilish (Sep 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Feels like this thread turned a bit into a post partum/breastfeeding discussion! Of course it will all probably be useful, especially for the first timers, but I would love to hear some pregnancy updates and see some belly shots. 

Of course I read and think up replies, but haven't quite mastered the art of BF and typing just yet. Sorry about that!

Lincoln is doing well. Jaundice is slowly disappearing and he is gaining weight very nicely. I'm tired, but mostly loving it. He's so freaking cute.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - lol re the post partum, it's just you guys are interesting right now and we are all just plodding along  I totally get a grin knowing that after your stressful journey you are loving all he crazy of having a newborn! Glad the jaundice is settling and gaining weight.
Afm - 32 week growth scan today, babies are still measuring small, but on the graph they have increased just right from where they were last time (they are hanging at the bottom of the 'normal range' fetal specialist said the blood flows (placenta, heart, head, cord ) are all great, placentas are healthy and the babies are heaps active (tell me something I don't know!) so they are not worried about size... We booked in for another growth scan at 35-36 weeks, told the specialist - he just laughed and said you so won't make it that far  so apparently I am full of babies lol.
It's always a good relief to know that they are well and healthy. Oh and of course they are still breech


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am 22 weeks. I feel great. Lots of movement. I have good energy and I am just waiting for spring to come so I can get outside more. Winter is sooooo boring.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- I agree with @chuord, we are all just in awe and looking forward to what you are all doing. You know how it is at this angle...just plugging along...or should I say waddling along.
I am really excited to make it to 32 weeks so the babies can be born in the town we live in. Otherwise it would have to be an hour away. I will be 31 weeks on Thurs/Friday (I have two different due dates...whatever). I really start to freak myself out at times when I don't feel the babies move...I think I almost expect them to move all of the time haha. I am definitely living large that is for sure! I am pretty sure that my hips are about to break apart...yeah that feels really crappy haha. I am trying to remember what gestations other twin mommy's went to. OH and I am going to cut of my wedding ring today due to my lovely sausage fingers. Maybe I should have taken it off earlier...oops


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamaGC - yay for feeling awesome! Hope it last till the end. @adiejan - totally agree, would love the twin mamas to remind us the gestation they went and also babies birth weights? Does the ring hurt? It took me half the pg for my finger to fatten up enough for me to wear mine! Weird problem.


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

I love all the wisdom and experience in this thread! I have a lot to learn (and a lot to look forward to)!

@SplashingPuddle How wonderful to have energy again (and without the nausea)! You are my HOPE! It will get better!

@chuord 32 weeks?! You are getting there! I'm doing a happy dance for healthy (and active) babies!

@MountainMamaGC Lovely to have all that movement! (I am looking forward to that stage). It is SO hard to be housebound in the winter. We've been going for a lot of walks in the rain. I just need to get out of the house and move my body.

@adiejan I didn't realize you were also so far along! SO exciting! I wear my wedding rings on a necklace around my neck. You might be able to get a repair and do the same!

@Milk8shake Will you give Lincoln a kiss for me? How do you handle the cute? My goodness!

@monkeyscience @alivewithyou @LitteKind "Hi" and love, love, love! (I hope I didn't miss anyone)!

AFM: I'm anxiously awaiting the second trimester with anticipation of relief from nausea and complete exhaustion. My computer rarely gets turned on. I function at the bare minimum. If I am not at work or school, I am in bed. I started Diclectin a couple of weeks ago (despite my reluctance), and I am now able to eat, but I am still very uncomfortable. I really wanted to be able to enjoy my pregnancy, and I'm feeling disappointed and discouraged that I am miserable. I am 8 weeks, 3 days, and I meet with a potential midwife on Thursday. I also went to my first prenatal group and I was able to access some great resources, in addition to a few free books, and vitamins. Some of you might remember from the infertility thread that I have severe depression, and I went into crisis with the hormonal changes from the egg retrieval. (I don't remember whether I shared all the details). I'm started to feel low again, and I'm having some dangerously negative thoughts. It is hard to feel sick all the time. I knew that PPD would be a risk, but I had not considered perinatal depression. I'm keeping in close contact with my team. I really don't want to go down that path again. I cannot promise that I will check in more often, but I will definitely make an effort to lurk and read the thread. (Sorry, I didn't intend to write SO much)!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys have to see my poor sausage fingers...and finger fat roll!! Holy Toledo! I have to laugh everytime I look down!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm enjoying reading everyones postpartum updates. It gives me something to look forward to!

Just getting through work and life commitments. It is a really busy week and I am exhausted- just a peek at motherhood I guess. Friday we have a measurements check so I'll try to update again.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Treehugger: Congratulations on the pregnancy. I was on 8 diclectin /day and 8 gravol/day, as well as tecta for acid reflux. It was hard. Now I am 17 weeks and am down to 4 diclectin and 3 gravol a day. My partner was worried about prenatal depression and we were able to see a specialist at the hospital specializing in perinatal and post partum depression. We had to travel to see her, but it was worth it. Good luck =)

AFM, lots and lots of baby movement. I love it. It is definitely the one benefit of twins so far (most other things have been less exciting). But this is so amazing.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@treehugger86 - great to hear your update, use all the available support and meds you might need to keep you grounded... Try and get into the Epsom salt baths or magnesium oil also it is really relaxing. Wishing you feeling well again really soon. @adiejan - omg lady that finger that had the ring looks a tad sore! So glad you removed it! @toothfairy2be - looking forward to your check up and results!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just in case it helps anyone else - my midwife said it was not a big deal to have my ring stuck on my finger. She said when your fingers swell, the blood vessels stay in the same place, so there's no danger to your circulation. I took off my engagement ring when my swelling started with ds, but left my wedding ring (plain gold band) on for the duration.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Heavens @adiejan that looks painful. I actually tried to put my rings back on today and they would not fit. I haven't been able to wear them since early second tri. About 14 weeks, I think. I don't know if I will ever wear them again. I could share some horrifying pictures of my swollen feet to make you feel better! Hanging out for 32 weeks for you. I had two EDDs too, but I just picked one and ran with it!

@chuord, no wonder you're so interested in the PP stuff - it won't be long for you, by the sounds. How was the cord presentation at this scan? Had it resolved?

@treehugger86, I hope that you can get some emotional support. It's so important. I had a whole crew to get me through my pregnancy. It's a tough time. I hope that second tri does provide you some relief.

@SplashingPuddle, sorry that you are still having to medicate. It took me til around the 18 week mark to start weaning off the medication and slowly feeling better. I hope that things start to ease for you.

@toothfairy2be, looking forward to your update.

@monkeyscience, I enjoyed the link you shared too.

*AFM:* Lincoln has started this new trick where he finishes feeding, clamps down on my nipple, and rears his head back sharply. It is excruciating and also hilarious at the same time. It brings tears to my eyes, but I can't help laughing. The breastfeeding is still tough. So much tougher than I expected, but I'm hanging in there. It's hard because I don't have a lot of support to keep it up. As in, my Mum and DH see that I'm struggling and they think that it would be easier for me to pump so they could help. I know they mean well. I've tried to explain that I just need them to have my back, even when it's hard, and I complain and cry, because it's really important for me to do this. So, just keep on keeping on. Latest weigh in has him just shy of 4kgs, so I was feeling pretty proud of that.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk- There are 2 ways to deal with that problem. One may seem a little mean. The first is to listen for his swallowing pattern. As it starts to slow down to nothing take him off the breast before he can clamp down. The swallowing will sound like a soft K sound. The other way is when the baby does clamp down gently push the baby into the breast. The moment the nose is covered they open the mouth and let go. 

Also sometimes babies clamp down when the flow is too fast. If you think this is the case nurse against gravity. Lean back in a chair so the milk has to come out agaist gravity and that may slow down enough so he doesnt clamp down. By 3 months the baby is bigger to handle the flow and the supply has calmed down just enough to meet the babies needs. Hang in there.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Milk - I second the pull baby in when they bite. (Works for me). Maybe you could keep a hand on the back of his head to make sure he doesn't pull back?

Tf2b - good luck on Friday.

:wave to EOE!! It turns out 3 kids IS a lot of work!!!

AFM - Matt's looking good these days. He's over 4kg which is 9 lbs!!! He looks huge to me! Lol. I worry constantly about SIDS, so I got him an apnea monitor that clips to his diaper. It gives me a lot of peace of mind. There've been a couple false alarms, but I'm ok with that.

So, here's a good picture:








Hahaha. Maybe he still is little...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - no idea, they tried to look but little girl (presenting baby) was sitting with her legs all bunched up under her bum right in my pelvis (she stretched out later and went back to tap dancing). I'm trying to stay calm, I've started packing but nothing too much yet... It does feel really close! Re due dates, I have no idea what we're working to - date is late April, but ob reckons csec either 7-4 (37.5wks)or 14-4(38.5 wks), I'm thinking I won't last that long but will be around 36 weeks, my best mate the neonatologist thinks because growth is slower they may decide to take them between 34-36 lol... So I'm guessing I should just get ready! @Xerxella, @kewpie80, @xxivboots - can you please remind us pg twin mamas when you went and babies weights? I know @adiejan is wondering the same thing.
Re the feeding thing, LIncoln is so lucky you find him adorable whatever he does  @Xerxella - Matt definitely looks like he's filled out, but still a little cute baby.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!! @chuord wow, you will have your babies next!!! I'm so excited for you!! Cute pic @Xerxella!! I'm finding having two kids is a lot of work. @Milk8shake way to go mama. @SplashingPuddle and @Oceanspray and @MountainMamaGC you all are full of advice... Good advice!!! Stalking you all too!
My little guy is a little lover. He's gottan the nursing down great and will draw on my chest or tuck his hand down my shirt when nursing. He also looks like he's drinking the best chocolate milk.. Lol weight check tommorow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - so glad little guy is a lover :love
Lol I know I keep thinking that, BUT silverbird is three weeks ahead of me  and @adiejan is scheduled to go early do we could all end up within days of each other...


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Splashingpuddle, mountainmama, radiowave and I are all due in a clump in early summer too. It's going in waves. So fun. I'm wondering about twin nursing. My friend helped with a family who'd wrap the babies to mom so she could recline and rest but it was constant work the first days. Sounds really taxing. My friend had a baby yesterday and called me from the hospitaL and I heard his tiny sweet cry. Swoon. This little girl moves constantly. Large kicks to the whole belly. Ds and I look up music on my phone and hold it to my belly to see what she likes to dance to. He's certain she shares his taste in music. Good brother bonding 

I'd better stalk the ttc thread to see if we have hope of grads soon


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh meant to add hi to @xerxella and Matt is so darling of course!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - Matt is SO freaking adorable!!!

Chuord/Adie and Silver - April 14 is my birthday, so it's an awesome day, just saying >

Tracy - how very sweet!! Sometimes I miss nursing a little newborn because they do such sweet things like that.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- ummm matt is so cute! Your fb pics of him falling asleep at the piano were the best!! 
@tracyamber-I'm so glad things are going better for you. How is your other ds adjusting?
@chuord- we really might end up within days of each other. They will definitely not let me go past April 9th. So 5 weeks 5 days at the most!! So exciting! Last night I was having some BH and lower back pain. Kind of freaked me out. Are you having that at all? Oh and I found my first stretch mark.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - if we did go at the same time that would be so cool. Hmm I get some BH most are a painless pressure, some hurt a bit... Apparently as long as they go away with rest all is good. Back pain not a lot yet - but that would totally freak me out (like you). I'm still getting mainly rib pain, but then mine are still breech. Are yours head down? I think you said you'll have no choice at vaginal delivery anyway?
Omg more like a beached whale each day here, when are you stopping work? It must be getting really hard.
Btw congrats on 31 weeks!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan congrats on 31 weeks and it would be cool if you and @chuord had your babies at the same time.
Thinking of you all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

adiejan said:


> I am also loving all of the breastfeeding advice. I find myself feeling overwhelmed at what I need to do to start. Does anyone have any reading suggestions that I should be doing before the babes get here? Both for breastfeeding as well as sleep cycles?


Crashing here. I hope that is OK! I'm resting and reading up on the other mama's of multiples here.

I wanted to recommend this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Mothering-Multiples-Breastfeeding-Caring-International/dp/0976896931/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1425183505&sr=1-1&keywords=mothering+multiples

It's got lots of great pointers for nursing and mother multiples, and also some general pregnancy/delivery advice and parenting, etc.

I liked it!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

MyFillingQuiver said:


> Crashing here. I hope that is OK! I'm resting and reading up on the other mama's of multiples here.
> 
> I wanted to recommend this one:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and for crashing! I ordered it and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol @tracyamber - going in big groups definitely seems to be the trend on here! How's BF little boy going? @adiejan - appointment soon? @MyFillingQuiver - hi 
Ok postpartum ladies, give us some good news, despite the BF issues, lack of sleep etc. are you at least in less discomfort?
Everyone still pg, any appointment updates or exciting personal news? I'd love some distractions


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - Happy to hear your scan went well. When do you think you will have your babies as far as gestation goes? I can't believe how close you are.. I feel like I just got pregnant and then I blinked. As far as good news goes, yes I am in a lot less discomfort. I can sit for long periods of time without my ribs feeling like they are going to break, I can eat and not get heartburn, and I am a lot more mobile especially now that my stitches are healing. Another positive is my little one is starting to make eye contact, smile, and make noises at us which is so freaking cute despite her fussy periods. 
@MountainMamgc - happy to hear you are feeling great and i totally agree about the weather needing to warm up. it is hard being stuck in the house so much. 
@adiejan - I totally get about freaking about not feeling movement all the time. I used to purposely push on my little one to get her to at least react a little so I would feel better. Usually when I was about to really get worried she would get a bout of hiccups or something that would settle me down.. So glad that you are so close to 32 weeks as well.
@treehugger86 - thanks for checking in and glad to hear things are going well despite you being so sick. hopefully it gets better soon for you.
@toothfairy2be - how was your appointment on friday?
@SplashingPuddle - I bet twins are so much fun as far as movement goes.. I thought one baby moving was crazy.
@Milk8shake - breastfeeding is so difficult but it sounds like things are going well for you. I would be so happy if my little one would just start putting on weight.. it's draining to put so much effort into breastfeeding her and to not feel like it's paying off for her.
@Xerxella - matt is so stinking cute! I totally get worrying about SIDS.. I can't count how many times I have purposely woken up our baby to make sure she would move&#8230;
@tracyamber - glad that you have got nursing down as well. Were you struggling with latch or just weight gain? Just curious if you have any insight for me on my end. 

AFM: I promise I am checking up on everyone especially with middle of the night feedings. I don't have a lot of energy to write back all the time but I am rooting for you all and so excited for all the babies that are about to arrive.  I am still struggling with breast feeding.. I don't think breastfeeding itself is hard but my little one is still very slow at gaining weight so I am fighting with a lot of feelings and trying to make the best decision for her. I have an appointment with a lactation consultant tomorrow and i feel like after that I will have a lot more information so I can make a better decision. I do think I could improve her latch (so I could get rid of the shield) and I would like to check and see if she has a tongue tie or anything that could easily be fixed. The consultant is going to weigh her before and after feeding so I'll have a better idea of her intake since pumping is still not giving me the greatest results.

My DH goes back to work tomorrow so I am a little nervous to be doing it all on my own but I am confident that I can do it even if it means I don't get to shower all day. our baby is starting to get a lot better at sleeping at night and is usually just fussy for a little while in the evenings which I am pretty sure is just from tummy pain/gas. I am starting to feel stronger and stronger just nervous about all the changes and really dreading going back to work.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I miss you all! Life is pretty crazy with both twins home and a toddler. My oldest son decided it was a good time to climb out of his crib so we have been struggling with that transition. I have wonderful help right now but I don't know how long we can afford it. 
I have had to face facts that with the boys in the hospital and their individual issues, I just am not going to make enough milk for twins by pumping. My supply has stabilized and it's an abundant supply for one baby but not enough for two. I decided to start supplementing with formula a bottle per day immediately so I can do that as long as possible and also so we had fallback milk if they weren't tolerating the formula. I just wanted to put that out there in case other twin or preemie moms encounter this... Contact me and we can chat. G has a tongue tie and E has some latch issues, so I'm pretty much an exclusive pumper, ugh. Still hoping things might turn around.

Ready for the the next crop of babies! Chuord and adiejan and anyone I've missed!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the updates!

Afm ob appointment today, she's not concerned more cautious but as their growth is starting slow down I'm having anther growth scan (a week Thursday) then ob a fortnight from now (will be 34+3)... Likely to be admitted after that possible on hospital bed rest for a week to try and get the babies past 35... Umbilical is still probably near cervix, so she wants me where she can watch me, and keep an eye on the babies since growth is slowing... I'm fine with it, but expecting them 2 weeks earlier is just taking a little to get my head around, more chance of feeding issues etc. anyone else have 34-35 week babies, issues?, I can't remember anything right now.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Feeding would be the most likely issue because unless they were pretty robust they would probably start on a tube, especially twins. That's my two cents from listening to people talk in the Nicu for several weeks. They say suck swallow breathe reflex develops between 34-38 weeks, depending.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - Not being pregnant remains an awesome sensation, thank you for reminding me to continue appreciating it! I wouldn't trade one single sleep-deprived day of mommyhood for any day of pregnancy. (But you know how I loved pregnancy. ) It won't be painless postpartum, but you will like it!

I don't think we ever got a list of gestational durations, but to the best of my foggy memory, everyone made it past 30 weeks. Let's keep up the trend, ladies!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou and @monkeyscience - thank you for the light at the end of the tunnel  on those days where you're uncomfortable and the hormones are ganging up on you it's great to know there's physical normality around the corner (albeit sleep deprived, and chaotic!)
@xxivboots - that's what I thought, I know several of you had feeding issues - but if that's the worst problem I have (pumping and tube feeding) that's still pretty good.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - I feel you on the dreading going back to work part. I go back the first week of April and I'm dreading it. It'll be that new job, too, so I'll have to hit the ground running. . 
@chuord - yep! No more pain! I'm seeing a physical therapist to try to regain my abs, but at least nothing hurts anymore! I never had a problem with pumping. Just so you know, not everybody does. And Matt transitioned to the breast easily enough once home, so that won't necessarily be a problem either. But, a 34-35 weeker will almost certainly spend a week or 2 in the hospital and maybe 5 or 6, even if there are no problems, so be prepared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am so excited for the next batch of twins. But keep them in for now.

I am just past 23 weeks still in the glorious second tri but feeling really tired easily and getting bh a lot. Gotta keep slowing down. I know I mentioned this on fb but I hate going to work planning on making minimal effort. I like my job but can't work as hard as usual and I feel like I will get busted or something. Gotta just deal with it. The big standardized testing starts next week and I'll just be proctor ing tests and walking around a silent room all day. Then spring break is right after and then only about 7 more weeks left. Surviving! 

Toothfairy saw your fb post you gotta settle down too! Do you want to continue work or would it be a blessing to be put on rest in some ways? Chuord I hope they can stay in a good long time but it sounds like plans are ready in any case. Milk cannot believe L is almost a mOnth. Does he seem big? Xerxella I wondered about you returning to work. hope April takes a long time to arrive! (FFor you, not me) hi everyone else I'm getting ready for work so I know I missed you.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with @monkeyscience. Not being pregnant is amazing and I do not take it for granted. I'm still a bit awkward and out of shape but I think I'm 100 times more comfortable than I was.

Thrilled with the updates. Will come back for personals.
Feeding is not good. Feels a bit like my pregnancy. Every time I think I things are coming good, there's another hurdle. I was inches away from sending DH out to the 24 hour pharmacy for formula tonight. It's been four weeks, and although bub is doing fine, I'm really struggling and feel like I can't bear the pain any longer. Makes me feel like a crappy, selfish mother.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: don't feel crappy I am pretty sure I am switching over to formula now to be honest. I met with the lactation consultant today and I honestly don't think I can mentally push forward anymore. Found out I have a low supply probably due to my pcos, baby has a posterior tongue tie. If I want to keep breast feeding I will have to feed her a bottle, breast feed, and pump every single session. As much as I like breastfeeding, I am not able to enjoy even being a mom right now because I am so stressed all the time about not providing enough for her and watching her lose weight. I just gave her 2 oz of formula and she is so content and happy... That's all I care about anymore to be honest. I can't stand the idea of being hooked up to a pump all the time when it may not even work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for mentioning the good bits of not being pg, you have no idea how it's lifted my spirits! @Xerxella, @Milk8shake, @tracyamber (anyone else with a csec) did they cut through your muscles as well as tissue or just part them? Xerxella - it sounds like it will take you a little longer to recover after your swelling, great to hear Matt did so well with the feeding! The variety between everyone helps me just relax and accept the unknown - you've all coped so well with what was thrown at you.
My parents are now living with us, which is great but still a slight adjustment for everyone... Today they are pressure hosing the patio and washing the windows (their choice lol) so at least I'm able to relax


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I feel sooooooooooooooooo much better not being pregnant. That is all I can type right now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake & @alivewithyou - You are both incredible mothers regardless of whether or not you continue breastfeeding or switch to formula. I know my sister said that she tried to take it each day, just try to get through today and if you get through today try to get through tomorrow. Each day is a milestone & if you switch to formula you still have all of those days to look back on as an accomplishment. I love seeing the updates of your sweet babies! 
@alivewithyou - I was tongue tied as a baby as well & had surgery twice, at 5 years old and again at 22. Regardless of if you use formula or breastfeed I would try and get the surgery sooner than later. It wasn't so much traumatizing to have it done later as it was harder because I had to do speech therapy and then decided to do it again at 22 because I still had a lisp when I got tired (so the second surgery was elective- also I work at a dentist so it was accessible). 
@chuord - wow this is getting real! You & @adiejan are only a few weeks from meeting your babies! How long are your parents staying? Are they more concerned that the babies are measuring small or about the umbilical cord? I'm glad you are resting and just letting everybody grow!
@adiejan - That ring finger is something else. Did it hurt? How are your baby girls measuring? I know @chuord has breach babies, are yours head down? I guess if they're planning a c-section it doesn't matter anyway right? April 9th is less than 5 weeks away. Any new nursery pics?

@treehugger86 Sorry you aren't feeling well. The first trimester is so hard&#8230; and into the second trimester in some cases! Take care and rest when you can - it gets better!
@SplashingPuddle - The babies moving is amazing. I could still sit for hours and watch my babies moving. How are you feeling now about twins and birth, etc?
@Xerxella - your sweet boy is only as big as I was when I was born! He is so much bigger than where he started but still so small! You are a regular milk making machine! Lucky babies all over are benefiting from your skills! 
@MountainMamaGC & littlekind- You are both in the sweet spot of the second trimester! How are the babies moving/growing? Do either of you have check up soon?

@tracyamber Glad to hear your little boy is doing well too. How is your older son doing with the new baby?

Did I miss anyone? I'm sure I did. This has taken me all night to write up!

I think most of you saw on FB that I was in L&D last night. I went down to Connecticut (2 1/2 hour drive normally) on Saturday after I spent my morning babysitting my 4yr niece and 2 yr nephew (unplanned, my sister got sick). Once we got there I barely had time to shower and change for dinner with my family. I was already having BH contractions every 5-10 minutes when we got to the hotel. It did get better after dinner and they were basically back to only every 30-60 minutes Sunday morning. We had a quiet morning but then we were back out to lunch followed by my cousins Confirmation mass. I was his sponsor (the reason for the trip). The mass started late, I was sitting in one place for almost 3 hours and then it was snowing like a b.i.t.c ya know when we left. It took 4 hours to get home and I started having contractions again every 5-15 minutes. As soon as we got to the hospital and I had my feet up they slowed down and were super mild. The babies both sounded great, they checked my cervix and did a fetal fibronectin swab (it was negative, thank God). They told me to take today off to rest and hydrate. I am OK to go back to work tomorrow and I'll go in to see a midwife on Wednesday. I'm only supposed to work until the 20th anyway but that is 3 weeks away. Thats my whole story anyway! Baby B was starting to measure a little behind at my appt last Friday but they are both still within normal range and around 2 pounds each. My cervix was 3.1cm and tightly closed with no funneling. 27weeks today anyway, woohoo!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber :love @toothfairy2be - omg so much to have fitted in! I know you're not finding out the sex but have they advised if definitely fraternal? I wonder if that affects growth? Scientifically it's all just so interesting, when it's your body not so much! Yesterday's ob we had to park far away from the entrance (well 400m in a car park) I'm not sure if I was just getting lower tummy cramping or BH...
I think she is not overly concerned about either, the umbilical cord is just something to watch - unless I dilate or go into labour it's ok, if I do then the cord could prolapse and get squished - then it's an emergency. The babies size is just that if they don't show good growth next scan it could indicate that they are running out of space and therefore will be better on the outside (it can mean failing placenta - but according to the scans mine are ok now) of course we could just have really small babies naturally (there's definitely some of that) really it's nothing too drastic just I'm taking it fairly gently and trying to eat more (I did put on 1kg over a fortnight so I'm pretty happy with that!) the plan is to get to 34 weeks, then try for 35 as apparently that's a better age for sucking reflex to kick in, and if I make it further or they do decide to flip - woohoo! @Milk8shake - you remember you used to mention Lincoln pushing out in weird directions? Yep got that and it looks very alien when they aren't symmetrical and I have head lumps protruding an inch or more in random places...


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Toothfairy: Wow what a scary experience. I find it so scary to think of preterm labour. I've been thinking of getting the hypnobabies track "Baby stay in". I think that's what its called but its about preventing preterm labour. I figure that at some point I"m going to need it during this twin pregnancy. Also, I find it reassuring to do cervical checks on myself to see if I have any dilation. I am only 18 weeks but I have braxton hicks from time to time and it always makes me uneasy. With my last baby, I was only ever 1cm dialated on self-checks even the day before birth. 

I have my anatomy scan in 3 days =) I'm hoping to find out the babies' sexes. If all does well I am hoping that this may be my last scan of the pregnancy, but I am considering one more if I can be convinced that the benefits of knowing would alter the course of action in any real way. I am not really interested in knowing about potential problems where nothing can be done, as I think that would only further increase my anxiety and hence potential problems. 

It is interesting to read about the challenges of breast-feeding. Even having done it twice before (and still breastfeeding now), I have regular doubts about feeding all three of my youngest at the same time. I read over and over that its totally possible, but it still feels like such a tremendous challenge. I wish I regularly encountered more moms who nursed 2,3 or more at the same time, so it was more normalized for me. I have so few direct personal experiences, and it definitely increases my insecurity.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - that must be nice having your parents help especially when the babies arrive. Is it a permanent move in? i still can't believe you could only be a couple of weeks away from meeting your babies. I hope you are feeling alright and not too uncomfortable.
@toothfairy2be - I am not sure what to do about her tongue tie. The lactation consultant recommends fixing it but wasn't overly concerned.. and her pediatrician says she has plenty of mobility and shouldn't have any issues with speech/teeth problems as she can get her tongue past her gums. It's hard having two very opposite opinions. Thanks for the encouragement on formula vs breastfeeding. It is so hard because I know that breastfeeding is best and that's all i wanted to be able to do but it's just not working the way I wanted it to. I am glad that everything was okay even though you ended up in labor and delivery. Take it easy mama, we definitely want those babies to cook a little bit longer. 
@SplashingPuddle - I look forward to hearing an update about your anatomy scan. Also, I admire anyone that can breastfeed one baby let alone 2 or 3! It definitely isn't as easy or straightforward as you think it will be. Also I would highly recommend the hypnobabies track. I used "baby come out" when I was stuck in preterm labor and I partially think that's why my active labor was so quick and efficient despite me having and epidural.

AFM: Definitely a lot less stressed. I am pumping and feeding baby formula now so she is half breast milk half formula. I am only doing a bottle now because I don't think I can handle not knowing if she is getting enough again. She was probably only getting about 8 ozs from me and she ate about 20 yesterday so HUGE difference. I feel like I have a brand new baby.. she literally only cries when she is hungry now so I'm not sure what to do with myself as it is much easier now that she is getting fed. She had a weight check today and was almost 7 lbs already so that means she gained at least 3-4 ounces in just two days. She will have another weight check next monday to make sure she stays on track. I am honestly really happy with where we are at now and even though pumping is kind of a pain it's totally worth it to make sure she is still getting the benefits of my milk and it saves me money on formula.

DH has an interview today for a new job that would pretty much cut our daycare needs in half so i am really hoping he gets it. I may not even possibly need daycare at all if I can adjust my schedule slightly so this would be really good for our family.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@alivewithyou- Hope the interview went well! Any little bit to make life easier counts. It sounds like babies tongue tie is much milder than mine & if she seems to be adjusting to the bottle without any problems than you might get through this without needing to have it cut. Mine extended up over my lower gums and when my teeth came in it was between my teeth- although somehow I had no trouble nursing! It is good to hear that Charli is gaining weight now and overall a happier baby when she's getting some food in her belly! Great job mama!
@SplashingPuddle- I ordered all the hypnobabies stuff last week and I have the 'baby stay in' track but I haven't put anything on my phone to be able to listen to it yet! That will start tomorrow! I've been lucky even with multiple ultrasounds that everything (after the first tri- bleeding) has looked great- cervix, position, measurements, etc) so they haven't caused undue stress, but I can see how they could if there was something concerning (that couldn't be changed). It is so exciting your gender scan is coming up!!! Will you share with the world? Are you on Facebook? There is a 'tandem nursing' group that I joined expecting it to be mostly twin mamas but it is mostly women in your situation, with an older nursling and a baby. I haven't seen any with twin babies on top of an toddler but I'm sure they exist! It would be nice to have a support system and someone to ask questions/advice from.

hey @chuord- you know you are a week from 34 weeks right&#8230;. your babies could be here&#8230; in a week! Whoa!

AFM- As expected my midwife said no more working. I feel disappointed because I know if I had a different job I would be able to stay working. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and at the same time relieved.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - I'm excited about your scan too, hope to hear what you are brewing - do you have any intuition one way or another? @alivewithyou - yay and yay! That is great news about charli's weight gain, and amazing to see how a content baby has taken so much stress off you. It feels like this pumping/formula combo is right for you for now - who knows you might be able to increase your supply and go all breast milk - if that's what you want. I've read the first 6 weeks of feeding the flow has more capacity to change to meet supply. Fx for dh job interview!
Re my parents, I guess semi permanent? They will stay until we don't need them or we all get fed up with each other - the plan is till June. My sister lives in the same city (parents live 1500km away) so they will spend weekends with her and time away on holidays too, so we should all get space. It does feel a little strange to start with though.
Milk8shake - how's everything going for you? You seem so happy after such a hard pg. @toothfairy2be - I know really freaky! I'm still hoping that they stay in till 35-36, lol the eternal optimist I'm still hoping they'll turn! I'm so glad you are stopping work, I can understand you disappointment but it'll probably help the babies last in there longer. Did she give you any idea how long they hope you'll go? Also I know you're not finding out but any gut feeling on baby sexes? I'm really starting to wonder what mine will look like, which genetics will be me and which dh... @adiejan - any news? When are you stopping work? @tracyamber, @kewpie80, @Xerxella - how are you all doing? @LittleKind, @MountainMamamc - any news?
Afm dh came to bed earlier last night, so I didn't get any us disturbed sleep  I find the bigger I get the less I'm able to share a bed lol. I feel big but now I worry a lot about not being big enough... Next growth scan one week today! Have arranged all the baby stuff to be delivered tomorrow... Dh bday on Saturday, so many things to think about.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all! Sorry about the aam I'll come back for personals when I'm at my computer. We had an appt yesterday with my OB and today with MFM. Babies are still doing really well. Scarlet is 3lbs 12oz and Victoria is 3lbs 14oz!
I am so excited to be a day away from 32 weeks and the reassurance they can be born here! We start nst tests next week and another OB appt. I think we will go every week now. I am hoping to work right up until I have them. I want to spend every minute of maternity leave time with them. We will see  luckily psychotherapy and managing our program can be done sitting down!!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had a really hard time talking about it, but I think I'm finally ready to tell my birth story.

They were born on the night of Jan 13th. Just after lunch earlier that day, I had a routine NST. I had had my appt with the OB the day before. My blood pressure was slightly elevated, but holding steady. The OB thought I'd go a week or maybe 2 more. I went in for my NST. Things were going well until she got to Harold. He was doing ok, but wasn't moving quite as much as they had wanted him to. After about 90 minutes, they told me that they wanted to send me upstairs to L&D for a repeat NST. She said it'd be 2-3 hours. I called my husband to let him know and headed upstairs.

When I got upstairs, they set me up for a NST and then started talking about doing an "in hospital 24 hour urine check" for protein. I've done this test 4 times in the past and it's always been at home. I was mad that they were making me do it in the hospital, especially since there was no mention of it downstairs. The nurse called my OB and told him that it seemed that I had no idea about the 24 hour stay. He was angry that MFM didn't tell me. I was in tears by this point, cause I didn't say goodbye to Liam and Maisie. The hospital was on lockdown for the flu and no children were allowed in at all. It still makes me cry to think about it. Trevor told me my kids cried when they got home and discovered I was gone.

Then, they decided to forgo the 24 urine and do a much faster blood test. It takes an hour. When that came back, they said I needed to deliver NOW and started prepping me for emergency c-section. I was delivered 30 minutes later.

The c-section itself went well. I had a minor freak out right before, but I was strangely calm during. Aedric came out first. He cried for a second and then went limp. They rushed him to the room next door. I didn't even get a glimpse of him; I just heard what my husband described. Harold came out next and they whisked him away too. DH went with them. I was alone for the next 3 hours.

DH told me later what had happened. When Aedric went limp, they took him to the NICU. Trev went in and was watching Harold. He couldn't even see Aedric cause there were so many drs and nurses around him. Then, one of them shifted out of the way and Trevor got a glimpse of him. He was blue. One dr was intubating him while another was doing chest compressions. Trevor realized the gravity of the situation and fainted. He said the gravity of it all and it happening so suddenly just took all the blood from his head.



I didn't see the babies, not even a quick peek, until they were 3 hours old. I didn't hold them till they were 3-4 days old. I cried so hard when they finally let me hold them. I was extremely puffy after delivery from the IVs and pre-eclampsia. This was my first time holding Aedric





The stuff they did to them in the NICU, was necessary, but so hard to watch. Harold's PICC line from his leg to his heart was the worst. It took them 2 days to be able to get in and the whimpers and wails that baby made would rip anybody's heart out. Then there were infections, spinal taps, Harold's kidney issues...

Harold's foot, my thumb-






They spent about 3 weeks in the NICU and Harold is on continued oxygen and apnea and heart rate monitors at home.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll have to come back when not nursing, but I'm having a quiet sob just reading this. Just heartbreaking Kewpie. So sorry that it was all so traumatic. Sending lots of hugs to you xxx


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: i am sure that must have been so difficult. i think its hard enough to transition from pregnancy as is without all the added complications. i am glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - congrats on 32 weeks! So exciting! Also yay for the girls being a decent size, I discovered at my last growth scan the specialist who does it is an MFM lol - so we have been seeing one all along. I understand you wanting to work right up till the end but make sure you aren't too tired when you get there. Just checked mine were 3lb 2oz and 3lb 3 oz 1 day before 32.
@kewpie80 - wow, thank you for sharing, and huge hugs on all the trauma - for everything to snowball that quickly would have been the hardest to cope with, missing the kids and the issues at birth. You wouldn't wish it on anyone, can you remind me were you still 34.5 when you went? Although Harold is still on oxygen have they given you any timespan or reassurance that there won't be any permanent issues? Seriously hoping for the best on all those fronts. Your story made me teary too.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@Kewpie - thanks so much for sharing, how very very difficult that must have been. Huge hugs. I cried all the way through.
@toothfairy2be - I gave up FB for lent, so am just getting caught up on your L&D scare! So happy all turned out OK.
@adiejan and @chuord - so glad to hear things are going well! I can't believe how close you are getting!!!
@Silverbird - how are you sweetie? 
@alivewithyou - so glad you made the decision that was right for you and Charli. Just remember - baby won't be happy if mama isn't happy, so happy mama = happy baby!!!
@iixivboots - same for you, so glad you made the decision that works for all 3 of you, which will allow you to be a happier mama!!

HI to everyone else.

I'm just hanging around ha ha. Life is busy with the kiddos, work and going back for my masters.

A few weeks ago our donor from our daughter passed away. He was 46. It was extremely rough as we always expected that he would have a chance to be in her life if the 2 of them choose that path.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Kewpie- what a scary experience. I hope you are managing the after effects of that trauma alright. The boys are so cute. The love in your eyes in that pic is just heart wrenching. Did you have a lot of swelling that prompted the pre-e tests to move more quickly. It all sounds so overwhelming.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

chuord said:


> @kewpie80 - wow, thank you for sharing, and huge hugs on all the trauma - for everything to snowball that quickly would have been the hardest to cope with, missing the kids and the issues at birth. You wouldn't wish it on anyone, can you remind me were you still 34.5 when you went? Although Harold is still on oxygen have they given you any timespan or reassurance that there won't be any permanent issues? Seriously hoping for the best on all those fronts. Your story made me teary too.


I was 35 weeks to the day. I also got a call the morning after the delivery that my mom had become unresponsive and couldn't remember her name when she came to. She spent the next week in ICU. Trevor got a stomach virus the morning after as well. It was a tough tough week. My OB ended up giving me valium cause my anxiety over it all got so bad, I couldn't stay in my room.

Things are going very well now. Harold still has swollen kidneys and they can't figure out why, but it isn't affecting his urine output. They told us it could be up to 6 months with the oxygen and monitors. We don't know any more than that yet.

How are you feeling?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

hope - I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. How sad :frown:


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

adiejan said:


> @Kewpie- what a scary experience. I hope you are managing the after effects of that trauma alright. The boys are so cute. The love in your eyes in that pic is just heart wrenching. Did you have a lot of swelling that prompted the pre-e tests to move more quickly. It all sounds so overwhelming.


I did have some swelling the day of, but most of the swelling came right after. I guess my blood pressure was what set all things in motion. I found out after the fact that my BP was around 200/110. It was 174/89 the day before. It took about 5 weeks to settle down and go back to normal. I was at 122/79 at my 6 week PP check.

I'm managing alright. I just went on zoloft yesterday. Seeing hospitals and hearing Harold's alarms go off send me right back into panic mode...that feeling of being trapped and separated from my family... Anxiety is an awful awful thing.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 thanks for sharing your story. You are such a strong mama.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope4light - sorry that dd donor has passed, do they let you know what caused it? @kewpie80 - oh dear, talk about stacks on! What a huge load to carry all in one batch. I'm hoping mum is now recovering too. The way that Harold is growing and almost keeping up with Aedric makes it feel like he will be fine, hopefully in a year or so it's all nothing but a bad nightmare that doesn't feel real. Wow re your blood pressure shooting up so fast, no wonder they moved so quickly and why you suffered so much afterwards - I'm really glad you were in that day for NST work so they caught you early.
I totally agree with Adie to make sure you are getting all the emotional support you need, it sounds like collectively it was all your fears together. One thing I've learnt is that a trauma like that leaves an imprint in your subconscious - hence the automatic panic / fear you are getting with the hospital and alarms... Are you able to access something like an acupuncture session just as a one off to help you heal? I was always terrified of hospitals (even just taking dh lunch there) until I did some subconscious clearing. I'm talking instant panic and hyper ventilating just on the smell when the hospital doors open. When I was 4 my mum was having my brother, her mum came over from the uk to help, got flu, ended up in hospital and they found advanced brain / lung cancer. Mum was distraught anyway I'm sure I absorbed it all as hospitals were evil... Now after working on it I can go in with dh no stress. I'm really glad you are on Zoloft to help you through, please talk to us all as much as you need to - no one deserves so much suffering in one hit xxx
Lucky your kids are all so adorable, to brighten your day.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Kewpie - wow what a difficult experience that must have been. Being separated from your children (all of them) for so long sounds awful. Hugs!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@kewpie80 There aren't any words to explain how I feel for you through your birth story. You are so brave and so courageous. I'm so thankful that all of you came out safely on the other side and can now bond and heal and recover. 
@hope4light Sorry to hear of your donor's passing. Is there any information you can keep to provide to your daughter when she's is older or if she becomes interested? The passing of someone so young is never something you expect, even if that person is not 'close' to you.
@adiejan YAY for 32 weeks- I'm so impressed you are still working! Even with a lower impact job I would probably have left by 30 weeks!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

@kewpie80, I cried when I read your story hun. Prayers for strength and healing. Anxiety and triggers can be difficult to manage. I still have issues since my husband's accident almost 5 years ago. There are certain things that trigger it for both of us and it is very difficult to deal with. We both have difficulties with anxiety, depression, and PTSD.

I am in the TWW and slowly going crazy this time around.....cannot stop over-thinking. I need to figure out a way to distract myself. Sorry for whining.

So sorry for your loss @hope4light

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

kewpie: I can relate to the anxiety of being separated from your children. It is one of the reasons that I am looking into how to have a home birth, if at all possible. Are you getting support in processing what happened?

hope: I'm sorry to hear that your donor died. We also have a donor (a friend), and I couldn't imagine losing him.

Adijan: it is inspiring that you're still working. I am committed (at this point) to working until the end, but then my work is only 1/2 time. It's hard though because 18 weeks feel so so good, and I know that realistically this middle honeymoon period will not last forever.


Yesterday I had my 18 week anatomy scan and it was great. I am so happy. Placentas in good positions, no risks of pre-term labour at this point, excellent weight/growth. I am not entirely sure if this will be the last scan, but if all does well, I would like it to be. I really don't want a cascade of interventions which in themselves create more problems. The idea terrifies me, and I don't have faith in the medical system to support me in carefully considering risk and weighing the benefits of doing nothing. I've decided against gestational diabetes testing, which I didn't do with either previous baby. I gained 50% of my body weight last time, and our midwife was fine without knowing my weight gain. It felt really supportive, and in the end it worked out great for our babies and myself. 

And the exciting news is that we now that we are having two boys. We have two girls right now, so I am excited about the "balance" of it all. We are often asked if we will send our oldest to school now with the babies coming. It seems like such a strange question because our 5 year old kindergartener is so so helpful. I couldn't imagine not having her around in the beginning to teach her younger sister how to help out with the babies. But homeschooling will look a bit different once they arrive in the beginning! Whether we'll stop homeschooling is one of the more frequent questions we're asked actually, with the assumption that it makes life harder rather than easier after birth. I couldn't imagine orchestrating trips to the school for an 8:15am start and then being home with a toddler and twins.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@SplashingPuddle CONGRATS on your two boys!! It is interesting people would assume you would stop homeschooling. It will be hard for a while when the babies are new but I think you are right that long term it will be easier than trying to get your oldest off to school!

AFM: I finally found a dresser for the nursery. Whew! That was really weighing on me. Tomorrow we pick up our cribs & hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks we will have the whole thing done, yay!

Do we know what month @treehugger86 is due? I wanted to add her to the first page but I don't know if she was August or September!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@splashingpiddle - congrats on two boys! Sounds like a perfect fit for your family, bet dh is feeling excited too.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@hope4light - sorry to hear about your daughter's donor passing. Such a young age to pass too&#8230; 
@tinytina - wishing you the best of luck in the tww. i understand how hard that timeframe is.. i just tried to stay really busy but usually around 8 or 9 i was obsessively peeing on sticks lol.
@SplashingPuddle - so happy to hear your scan went well and congrats on your boys! it seems like we have a lot of twin boys in comparison to girls.. I wonder if there is something scientific behind it or just luck of the draw. and i kind of see how homeschooling would actually be less stressful because you get to make the schedule.
@toothfairy2be - it is so nice once you get the nursery done. i remember doing a lot of the details last minute and it was stressful for me especially as i got more uncomfortable.
@chuord - how are you feeling?

AFM: newborns sure are tricky. we had a couple rough days of what i am pretty sure was a bit of a growth spurt (especially since she is playing catch up) so by the time DH got home from work last night I was done and exhausted with a migraine ha ha. It was really hard to pump when she would immediately become fussy after eating and wouldn't nap at all yesterday. today she is much better.. definitely more periods of being awake but she is quiet and just makes noises and watches me so i can pump and talk to her and it works out okay. I'm starting to get a lot more facial expressions from her which his fun. Pretty sure she is about to bust out of her newborn diapers due to her chunky thighs lol. DH's interview went well so now we are just waiting and hoping he got the job&#8230; I have a good feeling though.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - sounds like you are still working hard! I'm glad she is a happy baby, that loves to observe  hope the migraine was gone by the morning?
Thanks for asking  I'm slowing down so much right now, not out of choice I just run out of energy quickly - especially after eating, I'm sure all the blood goes to digestion and transportation to the babies - which is great but turns me into a couch potato. Sleeping is becoming harder, as are the stairs lol. But loving having mum and dad here to help / do all the everyday stuff. Our baby stuff is delivered and mum is starting washing clothes etc...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord so glad you are getting help!!! So important.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm such a lurker these days @SplashingPuddle so happy everything went well and you are getting two boys!!! @LittleKind how are you?? You have spring break coming up!! @adiejan hello!! @alivewithyou newborns are tricky. I have yet to see a sleeping pattern with my little guy. I know he sleeps sometim in the mornings and I look forward to that. @toothfairy2be what a relief to get those important things done. You should post a picture of your nursery!! @Milk8shake I forgot how the nursing is going now for you. I know your little guy is gaining perfectly but how is the breastfeeding? Hi @sourie and @Xerxella and @kewpie80
I'm sure I missed some folks. My toddler and newborn are sleeping and I just thought I take the time to post even though sleep is so precious to me. My ds will sleep for 3 hours and then we will be up for 3. I just cNt get him to sleep in his co sleeper after the first 3 hours. It is so frustrating. He ended up in bed with me at 3 but I just don't sleep well like that. 
Part of the reason I have been absent is I have been having some major ppd. I literally have been out of my mind. I started to spiral when ds was not gaining weight. It's really crazy to feel out of sorts. And I started to have what they call scary thoughts and I would not wish this on anyone. I am starting counseling and we are trying to figure out what medication( I tried motherwort and my placenta pills)would be the best while breastfeeding. I'm so attached to breastfeeding and I get more down when I think how important it is for me to bond with ds but I definitely want him to not be affected by any medication. Dh has been so wonderful, I feel blessed to have him. Anyway, my thoughts are scattered and I can't wait to get through this. I don't want to be a thread downer at all but if anyone has advice or suggestions that would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - love to hear from you! No advice I can think of, just sending huge hugs and support xxxx


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber sorry that things are so tough for you right now. Breastfeeding makes it tricky, but if you are having dangerous thoughts, then the risks of continuing without medication far outweighs the risks of the medication to your baby. It is much safer for you and your family for you to receive appropriate treatment.

I was medicated during the lowest point of all my losses. I felt like antidepressants allowed me to get the most out of my therapy, and it was easy to wean off them once in a better head space. Therapy is what makes the difference in recovery in my experience but medication definitely has its place. Don't feel guilty about looking out for you. Your kids need a mama who is well.

The amount of medication crossing to the baby is very small, and your doc can help you choose the best med for you. I started typing this about 8 hours ago, sorry!! Sending you love and hugs. We're all always here for you xx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - yes to what @Milk8shake said. PPd is real. I'm glad you're on top of it and getting the help you need. (((Hugs)))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

so sorry Tracy! I think @SilaMarila had ppd?

Fwiw, I've been on Zoloft through two pregnancies and nursing two kids.

Hugs to you


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys I am just following along - participating seems hard now for some reason - but gotta jump in to support @tracyamber. I am sorry to hear you are struggling!

I have spring break in a few weeks and we are doing standardized testing basically up until then - i am just proctoring the test for 6 days straight while other teachers manage my usual classes. Crazy. But it will be easier than teaching


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- I just wanted to offer hugs and support. I agree with what everyone else has said and I really hope you can find some time to take care of you. Depression is one of the scariest feelings in the entire world. I am so glad you are brave enough and vulnerable enough to talk about it and look for help. Big, Big HUGS!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for the support everyone!!!!! Yes, my doctor does agree that it is more important for me to get a handle on things then worry about the minimal transfer of medicine to baby. My doctor called me this morning, it's Saturday. He told me he called in a prescription for Wellbutrin so Dh will pick it up today. It feels better to know I'm hopefully going to feel better. Gosh, I hope the medicine works quickly. I'm talking to someone on Wednesday but I feel scared for Monday and Tuesday. I think maybe I can get dh to not go to work. I'm just out of my mind. Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Tracyamber- Do not worry about the medication. Most medications peak in concentration at 2 hours so if you want to time it around that you can. I am taking a class D drug during my pregnancy and I plan to take it while nursing. Some women pump and dump but research shows very little of the drug makes it into the milk so I am not going to fret over it, and maybe take my meds at bedtime when there is the longer stretch between nursing sessions. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa, so quiet here. You are all depriving me of midnight feeding reading material. Let's get some updates happening. 

Unfortunately it looks like my little guy has both a lip and tongue tie, which probably explains the state of my nipples. The LCs I've seen are absolutely astounded at his (huge) weight gains considering the ties. We are going to have them revised but it's a few weeks till we can get an Appt so I have to hang in there pain wise for the time being. It's a relief in some ways to have it diagnosed.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk8shake said:


> Whoa, so quiet here. You are all depriving me of midnight feeding reading material. Let's get some updates happening.
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like my little guy has both a lip and tongue tie, which probably explains the state of my nipples. The LCs I've seen are absolutely astounded at his (huge) weight gains considering the ties. We are going to have them revised but it's a few weeks till we can get an Appt so I have to hang in there pain wise for the time being. It's a relief in some ways to have it diagnosed.


You are going to feel so much better. You must have a decent let down.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber - sorry to hear about the ppd. I am a firm believer that mama's health and happiness is super important for baby. I am struggling to figure out even birth control while continuing to pump because I really don't want to have my babies back to back right now. My little one hates her co sleeper&#8230; I've actually been putting her this to sleep at night and she is no longer sleeping in our bed: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Newborn-Rock-n-Play-Sleeper-Yellow/24537733
I'm not sure why she likes it so much but I literally had two four hour stretches of sleep last night with only one break in between for pumping and feeding her.
@chuord - any updates? and honestly you are definitely at the exhausted stage of pregnancy. I slept so much at the end.. at least when I could get comfortable which was super difficult in the end. It will be over before you know it and you'll have your precious babies. 
@Milk8shake - I am super impressed you have stuck through breastfeeding especially with your baby have a lip and tongue tie. you are so strong. I hope that you are able to get through the next couple of weeks quickly so you can get it fixed. And I agree&#8230; it's way too quiet around here. I don't want to lose the bond we all have created after so much time on this thread. I don't care if we aren't pregnant anymore lol.

AFM: Trucking along. Today is a busy day because we are having a fence installed and I have to take the baby back to the doctors to get weighed again&#8230; seriously can we be done weighing my child yet?! ha ha. I feel pretty good about it though.. her appetite has been huge so I am sure she will do just fine. I am pretty sure I have a plugged duct on one side so I am a little miserable and honestly&#8230; I am so ready to be done pumping. I don't know when I will actually stop.. but I hate it. It's painful, I barely get any output (still only about 1-1.5 oz from both sides per session), and now I am having these types of issues. I do like being able to give my baby as much breast milk as possible which is the only reason why I continue but the motivation is starting to drain. I actually did breastfeed her the other day and was surprised she could actually still latch. It was nice to bond with her.. but I still don't trust my body to actually feed her the way she needs to be fed which sucks.

My husband and I were able to go to the movies yesterday for a couple of hours which was nice but I physically ached for my baby the whole time we were apart. I really love this little person and she is becoming so fun since she is starting to become more focused and make more facial expressions and interact with us. She had a blow out the other night and somehow it all went up the front onto her belly.. and I couldn't have been more impressed even though I was disgusted lol. She ended up just getting a bath with that one.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Some of her faces lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - ds was the same way. Gained 2 lbs (almost a kg) per month, my nipples were destroyed. Didn't figure out the ties until 2 months because I figured with that kind of weight gain, he must be fine. My LC said that if you have a good supply, that can carry them for awhile, but they often start falling off their growth curve at 4-6 months, so we opted to have revisions.

More later, kids need me. Two kids is no joke!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@alivewithyou- she is so cute. I love all of her little faces...so much personality. I hope your duct feels better soon and that you are done bf when you want to.
@Milk8shake- I am so glad that Linc is gaining weight. It is just awesome that you are successful even with his little tongue tie stuff. Sorry we aren't very interesting around here. I have a feeling things will pick up soon 
@chuord- Any news? 34 weeks is quickly approaching! How is the growth on those sweet babes? How often are you going to the Dr? Are you having NST? Am I asking too many questions? Is it getting annoying? heh heh

I have my first NST today. I think the anxiety of it all is getting to DH. He told me this weekend he has been having chest pain. Freaked me right out. He said it has been happening for the past few weeks. Sooo I made him go to instacare to get things checked out. His blood pressure was through the roof but it looks like it is anxiety. Poor guy.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - we have the rock and play, too! Our little guy has reflux, so that makes him so much more comfortable. Maybe you're dealing with that, too. And, remember, as far as the weigh ins and anything the doc says, you can say no. If you know she's gaining and looking good, you don't have to keep going back to get weighed. 
@Milk8shake - I won't recommend it because I don't really know enough about these things, but have you tried a nipple shield? I have a great let down and it really makes nursing more comfortable for both of us. I struggled through some nipple pain with my older 2 and have had none with Matt. Just a thought. 
@adiejan - how'd the nst go? 
@monkeyscience - hey!!!! :wave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

And pictures of Matt. He's been going through a fabulous growth spurt. He's jumping up the charts by about 2% a week. His low was the 17%-tile and today he's in the 24th %-tile!!! Yeah! Go Matt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan - Thanks, I find her super entertaining.. but it's my child so of course I think every little thing she does is amazing ha ha. Sorry to hear your DH is struggling. I think guys try really hard to be strong and internalize their stresses. My husband will out of nowhere get really weird on me and it's usually from built up stress he has been trying to ignore. Hoping he is able to work through the anxiety just in time for the babies to arrive. Good luck with your NST today!
@Xerxella - I put her in it one night because when we laid her in bed with us she spit up everywhere&#8230; I am pretty sure she just overate but I didn't want to take any chances so I put her in the rock and play instead after I fed her again and she slept so well. She's actually napping in it now. I wonder if she does have a bit of reflux because my DH had that as a baby and his mom did the same thing with him.. she is actually the one who bought us the rock and play. She doesn't seem to spit up a lot though (just the one time). What other signs of reflux are there? And Matt is so cute.. he seems so happy and goofy in all his pictures.

AFM: baby's weigh in went great. She gained almost a pound from last week and is now 7 lbs 9 oz. We are also done with weigh ins until her two month appointment. I am one happy mama.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - reflux can be pretty silent. But, if you watch baby, you'll see it. Maybe she'll burn a little and make a sad face and start chewing & swallowing. She'll act like you do when you have a wet burp.

It's kind of a moot point. The strongest recommendation for reflux is positioning. So, basically do exactly what you're doing and prop baby up. Don't put undue pressure on his stomach, try not to over feed and things like that. They only recommend meds if the baby isn't growing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> @alivewithyou - reflux can be pretty silent. But, if you watch baby, you'll see it. Maybe she'll burn a little and make a sad face and start chewing & swallowing. She'll act like you do when you have a wet burp.
> 
> It's kind of a moot point. The strongest recommendation for reflux is positioning. So, basically do exactly what you're doing and prop baby up. Don't put undue pressure on his stomach, try not to over feed and things like that. They only recommend meds if the baby isn't growing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. She definitely grimaces and makes faces.. but I don't know if that's gassy or her trying to poop or if it's reflux ha ha. She definitely prefers being propped up though so that's what we do.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou, I love that third pic. She's just gorgeous. The weight gain is awesome and I'm thrilled it's a bit of stress off your plate. Can't believe you went to the movies, there's no way I'd be able to concentrate, being away from Lincoln. I hope you had a good time though.
@monkeyscience, that's really interesting. He has gained more than 1.5kg since leaving the hospital, which is 1 month. This week it was 400g in six days. Did you have scissor or laser revisions?
@adiejan, things might drop off even more. I have so much trouble finding time to reply now, the more babies there are, probably the less updates there will be! Sorry about your DH. Man do handle stress differently, that's for sure. Good luck for the NST today, I'm sure that it will go fine.
@Xerxella, I ended up trying shields last week out of pure desperation. He hated it, and kept pushing it off, and couldn't seem to draw the milk through when he did attach. We both got very frustrated and I gave up pretty quickly. Appreciate the suggestion though 😊 Matt is adorable as always.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh it is so nice to see updates.
Thanks again for the support . I started medication so I'm hoping to feel better!!
I still read along and all the posts were so good... It was like I was watching a soap. @Xerxella he is so cute!! @alivewithyou she is adorable. I have been struggling with ds sleeping. Funny you posted that link and xerxella likes it too. I think I will have it overnighted for tomorrow. I'm so desperate for sleep. @adiejan your poor dh. Did they put him on any medication?? @Milkshake sorry you have been dealing with so much nipple pain. It really is amazing that you have kept bf.
Hi @chuord I want to see your belly!! 
Okay, I can't resist posting a picture








Yeah, he sleeps during the day but not at night!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - wow! He is so cute! He looks so old! Like he's all grown up already! Lol

Matt sleeps aloe during the day too and not nearly enough at night. . Our night goes like this. I put him to bed somewhere between 9 and 11. It doesn't matter when, he wakes up at 1 am. It's almost creepy. Then he nurses back down and wakes up again about 3-4 and then he's up like it's morning. He'll fall back asleep a couple hours later for a nice morning nap at 5 or 6, but it's too late by then because then the whole house is up. . Does anyone have any ideas about how to get him back to sleep at that time? It's dark in the room. I've tried everything I can think of. I think / hope he'll just outgrow it one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I am loving all of these sweet baby pics!!! My NST went very well today. The girls are doing great and I am having minimal contractions. My OB came to talk to me since I advocated with her to go to 36+6 and no later with these girlies. Everything I have read on Mo/di twins says that is the latest they should be delivered due to fears about the placenta and possible TAPS (twin anemic polycythemia sequence). My MFM shows no concern but OB totally understands my fears. So I got steroid shots today in case of possible early labor and the go ahead to deliver no later than 36+6...if I get that far. We will schedule my c section at my appointment on Friday but it is looking like April 8th!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella he does have an old look doesn't he. I just ordered the rock and play. Thank you for mentioning @alivewithyou I rushed ordered it too it arrives Wednesday. @Xerxella that is a crazy schedule . He is mine. I try to put him to sleep around 7:30 but lately he does not fall asleep until 9:00. This is with at least 5 attempts to put him in the co-sleeper. Frustrating. It's like nurse, he falls asleep, I place him in the sleeper, he cries!! Okay, then he sleeps for 3 hours. And we start all over with trying to put him in his sleeper. It takes two hours. So now it's about 3 am. I'm tired . Then finally he's back in the sleeper. He sleeps then for 2 hours.. I woke up at 5am this morning. He really wants to fall asleep nursing in bed but it is so uncomfortable , I can't even resort to that. Oh and I use a heating pad to wArm up the sleeper every time. Lol I can't wait for the rock and play. Hope it works.
Anyone else wAnna share their night sleeping schedule? Kinda curious

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Love to see all the action on here! Although it took me three goes just to read it through.lol severely at the end of energy flow here... @Milk8shake - I wondered if a nipple shield might help you too - so glad xerxella suggested it. @alivewithyou - she is so adorable! just be proud of what you are achieving regardless of when you hit that wall and can't go on... I did read that you need to keep pumping through the blockage though otherwise you are more likely to end up with mastitis and infection. @Xerxella - yay Matt on the growth spurt! He is a constant surprise with his facial expressions. @tracyamber - hugs xxx @adiejan - need more updates from you  especially on dh and the NST... Hugs on the stress of dh, maybe remind him you've gotten so far through this pregnancy that everything will be ok? Not a stress you need right now. So are you still working? How's the energy? I haven't had an NST yet, just the mfm detailed scans, and ob scans. I'm really interested to see how you and @toothfairy2be go on... I've changed dramatically the last week.
General update - omg I've gone from 1 hour energy blocks to muscle fatigue walking 10 metres to the kitchen. I've had to stop typing five times so far to rest! Every time I eat I feel like a zombie as all energy goes to digesting and feeding the babies. I can no longer sit upright (unless my legs are in a semi splits state) huge babies feel wedged in head to bum, mum thinks I'm getting bigger by the second now. I know they aren't ready yet but I've hit the wall with a slam and I could cry most nights and ask to be done. I'm hoping that at Thursdays scan they have grown a fair bit, I'm actually hoping to be admitted on Monday (the stairs to bed are too hard). I'm torn between letting them cook and needing them out instantly... Emotionally I'm a lot more teary too. I feel guilty as compared to so many of your journeys mine has been so comfortable to date, any words of advice or wisdom to help me toughen up and be as strong as I need for these two I appreciated.
My parents are amazing, dad is feeding the pets and wildlife, and putting together the baby furniture (besides the gardening and bloke sorting) mum is washing and sorting all the clothing, bedding, everything baby related, plus they are both cooking and shopping and keeping us fed. I'm getting emotional support all around, dh is working hard to provide and he is being my emotional and medical rock, I feel so lucky to have him to run issues by rather than spend heaps of time on the phone to the hospital. I know I'm exceptionally lucky, but I'm still done.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol it took so long to type I missed all the new posts! @tracyamber - he looks so peaceful asleep, I'm hoping it happens at night soon. @adiejan - great review! I'm planning on asking about steroid shots on Monday too, all the same reasons - I think it must help them... You really are a superstar! @Xerxella - hope Matt sleeps more at night soon too.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple thoughts...

PPD suports: I know it depends on your area, but last time, we found a great counsellor who specialized in post part depression and was available by phone for free. Each new mom was only allowed a fixed number of sessions ( I forget how many). We're in Canada though, but I was amazed that specialized services like that exist. Also we found a post-partum psychiatrist, also nice because she had much more specialized medications information than our family doctor. I don't know if there are ways of finding out local resources, but when I started looking, I was amazed at what was available for free.

What great photos everyone! It is always so exciting and amazing to see newborn baby photos =) It reminds me its all worthwhile.

AFM: I am loving 19 weeks pregnant. If things started to get harder with twins, does anyone remember when that happened? I am afraid that it is early and I am huge, but still I feel great. I expect things will get harder sooner than with my singletons. Last month, I measured 4 weeks ahead, so I am curious at my next midwife appointment to see how far ahead I am now. I imagine its more than 4 weeks. And I am so loving the constant movement these days! Once I actually exclaimed allowed in surprise/discomfort because it was so so strong. Its funny because with my first pregnancy I was only just really starting to feel things. This is so different.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@chuord - He passed of a really rare disease, and while there is one form that is hereditary, he did not have that form. However, I will be setting up a peds appointment and getting DD tested anyways, so long as there is a test they can do (my understanding is there is). There's apparently no cure, but things that can be done to treat, extend life and give better quality, etc.
@Kewpie - Oh hun, I am so sorry about EVERYTHING that piled on top of each other. Big hugs, and I'm glad you're doing whatever you need to do to take care of yourself.
@SplashingPuddle - congrats on 2 boys!!!
@alivewithyou - fingers crossed for your DH!
@tinytina - thanks sweetie, fingers crossed that this is it for you.
@toothfairy2be - luckily we do have some information that we can pass along, which is nice. He had a son and I'd like to be able to contact him, just in case, I think they deserve the chance to meet if they want that.

Thanks to all. It's just crazy to think about, not that we were close or anything, but he really was so young.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I am so sorry to hear that you are hurting!! This lugging around two babies thing is HARD WORK! I am so glad that you have help. I am just letting the chores go lately. I did laundry on Sunday and it took for-ev-er. DH has been good about picking things up but he is not really a cleaner. I think I will hire someone to come in to do the deep cleaning for a few weeks. So it is Thursday there right? When do you have your scan. I really hope those babies have grown well. Especially for the amount of pain you are in.
@SplashingPuddle- I am glad to hear that you are feeling so well! Congrats on the boys! I have felt pretty good this pregnancy. Just some things off and on. Around 20 weeks I hit a big growth spurt and sleeping got harder. Around 24-26 weeks I started having some pretty intense hip pain. After 28 weeks I could barely walk or get out of bed without pain. I went to a naturopath last week and she adjusted my hips and moved the babies up and since then I have felt fabulous!! Mind you I am still ginormous and measuring about 43 weeks but I can walk! I would dread going up the stairs to my office and they don't even bother me now. So hopefully you will keep feeling good. 
@tracyamber- I am so glad you are getting some med help. I will be interested to see when you start to feel a difference. I also hope your rock and play gets here asap! I bought a few of them on a good sale a bit ago and now reading all of this I am glad I did.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@hope4light - what a shame, I totally agree he was really young to go... I am really happy for dd that it's probably not genetic though, and I love the thought of her meeting her 'brother' sometime in the future... You sound like you have everything organised. @adiejan - no it's Wednesday morning here  so scan is around midday tomorrow. Maybe I should have gone to see my muscle lady again to get my hips sorted, lol but I'm trying not to drive myself (or at least no more than 10 minutes) as my belly gets in the way and it's uncomfortable (I drive a stick shift - think that's the American term lol) oh anyone else found exiting a small powder room tricky? Lol I keep opening the door into my belly! Things are settling a bit, less discomfort providing I don't do much lifting or sorting. I really hope they've grown too. Adie - are you just being your normal brave bubbly self or is it really that easy for you?


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

adiejan: Thank-you for the account of progressing through the weeks. I have a suspicion that I am at my high point of this pregnancy, and I am foreseeing that things are going to feel harder.

Today my oldest was sick so we didn't go to our afternoon homeschooling group. It is always such a more physical experience to be home with the girls, and I feel like I don' stop moving. We made beef stew and cookies. My daughter worked on sewing up a pair of her pants. my almost two-year old is so into books these days. Still at various points, I asked myself what it would be like if I had two newborns with me today. The very idea seemed unimaginable, since there wasn't a speck of extra time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I second that I'm glad you have help. Like @adiejan said carrying around two babies is hard work. It's hard work carrying one. When I got miserable about being pregnant, honesty? I was a grump . Nothing really helped except keeping myself busy. Sorry you are just done. But I swear once you see your babies you won't remember a thing. Hugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - have you tried nursing him laying down and then slid away? Like my dd was the same way. I.could.not.move.her. So, I made the co sleeper at the same height as the bed. I'd do most of the nursing like normal. Move her to the cosleeper. And the be half in the cosleeper and nurse her back to sleep and then slide away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@adiejan - yeah on a good nst!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I'm running on no sleep my boobs are not big enough to try that move. That would be awesome to do and would probably do the trick.
I'm desperate








Just arrived today. I'm finding he had acid reflux and that is another bummer. Explains some of his behavior. Today so far he has slept 1 hour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

So I am freaking myself out lately. I am in a mo/di twins FB group and in the past few days there have been lots of mom's who have lost their sweet babies at 32 and 34 weeks with no signs. I am sorry if this is triggering for anyone. I am completely triggered and trying not to catastrophize. Do any of you do this too? I hate that I am feeling this way. This is my safe vent place. Sorry, I just had to get it out.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@adiejan - When I was pregnant with my ds, another mom a few weeks ahead of me lost her sweet twin boys at 23 weeks, and one of the very active posters on the IVF thread has also lost twins at the same gestation. I went to my 24 week appointment just dreading the chance of them not finding a heartbeat, despite the fact that I could feel him moving. It is hard when you hear about bad outcomes for other people. Lots of hugs to you! I hope you can move past the bad feelings.
@kewpie80 - I meant to say earlier - holy cow, what a traumatizing experience! That would have rattled me for sure. I'm glad you and your boys are home and safe now, but definitely be gentle on yourself if you continue to have episodes of stress and anxiety about all you've been through.
@tracyamber - Hope the meds are helping. PPD is a b*. I really think I may be having issues with it (I can't ever remember being so angry in my life), but my doctor is very dismissive of it so I'm just coping as best I can.

There's probably more I meant to say, but I really need to go to bed!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs and love to everyone... No energy to type personals - loving reading the great support for everyone, it's heartening! @adiejan - totally get you on the freaking out, dh older brother was stillborn... But whenever I find a calm moment and look inside my gut tells me these two are here for the duration... Hopefully you can find that too, these are our rainbow babies darn it - happy endings! @monkeyscience - extra hugs on a pooper of a doctor, hope your ppd settles soon.
Tracy - how's the meds going? Hope they've started to help

Afm - mfm growth scan today, they are healthy and the water and blood flow is great! However at 1 day short of 34 weeks they are 3lb11 (1.65kg) twin 1 and 3lb13 (1.78kg) for twin 2 he (twin 2) has grown around 350gms, she has only grown 150-200gms so although reassured they are just petite I can help but be a little worried. Ob on Monday. @toothfairy2be - how's your mfm?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - Remember that girls will tend to be smaller throughout all their life, so don't be surprised if brother catches up! Also remember that ultrasound estimates can be way off, too. Congrats on 34 weeks! Keep growing those babies small and strong!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks monkey! I'm so happy to hit this milestone :love


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: did you try the rock and play yet? i hope you are feeling better/getting more sleep. Your son is gorgeous and he totally does have an older/wise look about him. 
@Xerxella: Definitely don't think I have any suggestions on getting to sleep since my baby kept me up all night. I'm guessing they eventually just grow out of it?
@adiejan: Glad to hear your NST went well and can't believe April 8th is the latest you'll meet your babies. Time sure seems to be flying.. at least for me it is ha ha. Sorry to hear about your FB group freaking you out.. it seems like I experienced something late in the pregnancy as well that was similar. i just focused on my baby being healthy and strong. You have doctors checking on you frequently right now and of course if anything feels off you should go in, but I have a good feeling about your little ones.
@chuord: i'm sorry you are so exhausted and uncomfortable.. it's totally normal though ha ha not that it makes you feel any better. i was sleeping so much at that stage. I would literally sleep all day when i didn't have to work and DH would force me to play cards with him which I did laying down lol. Congrats on 34 weeks and I am glad your scan looks good and healthy. Nothing wrong with being small and strong.
@SplashingPuddle: happy to hear you are enjoying pregnancy.. soak it in for as long as possible. 

AFM: Surprised I made it through all the personals. I definitely have a noisy ornery baby the last couple of days. I'm not sure if it's a growth spurt or her adjusting to formula or a combination but she farts louder than my husband ha ha. DH and I didn't get any sleep last night because she was up the whole entire time and I finally had an anxiety attack and started bawling while pumping.. i am sure that is a funny visual now that I think about it. DH did not get that job so the stress for daycare is on now and I honestly don't feel like I can mentally handle more than just keeping her alive right now. I keep hearing about all these people that are so in love with their newborns and so happy and I just feel like a freak. I do love my baby.. don't get me wrong, but this newborn stage is no joke.. it's hard as hell.. and I miss my old life and sleep lol. I am pretty sure that pumping is going to begin to wind down as I can barely make it to the pump without her fussing and crying right now.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou, I feel ya. Remember that there are those in our DDC that are still I that totally new newborn bliss. We're a few weeks in, and shit gets real pretty quick. I've barely been able to put Lincoln dowwn for three days. I nurse him to sleep, put him down and his wakes up and cries. But if I let him stay on my lap, he can sleep for hours. I've definitely bawled my eyes out while feeding. Doesn't mean I don't love him, I do! I'm just tired, and am anxiously awaiting a day where my nipples don't hurt.

Pregnant mamas, don't be scared. I'll admit, it's tougher than I imagined, but I would not trade it for the world. Linc giggled at DH this morning before he left for work, and it was the sweetest thing. He is becoming this amazing little person, changing everyday. In the tough times, I just say to him: "I waited for you, I waited a long time for you".


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@milk8shake that is beautiful!! I am going to start saying that too in my pregnancy discomforts. 

@adiejan you posted a tedtalk about dread and anxiety that helped me a lot, remember? We were discussing how anxiety over your children never ends, there is no safe sstage, we can only recognize our feelings and get help when they're too much. I got really anxious in the car yesterday, so I don't even take my own advic e
@chuord they might be wrong on the weights. Your instincts are good and you know they're fine and strong.

@tRacyamber your boy is precious! Hope you're better every day. It is true that newborns are all consuming like @alivewithyou said. I asked my mom after ds was born why no one told me this and she said everyone forgets haha. alive sorry about the pumping stress. Dh has a hilarious (nnow) photo where I was nursing ds in football hold, pumping my other breast and crying and he said "ssay cheese!" And I looked up with the most murderous expression hahaha.

You guys dh is finding out next week if he got a new great job and if so I am straight up resigning from work and staying home to sleep and ward off headaches. I am not one of those strong active pregnant women. At 25 weeks I still don't have an energy spurt...


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree milk - that is such a potent statement, I'm borrowing it too 
Alive - whatever makes the whole thing work for you, dh was never breastfed and his brain is ok lol, you Re doing your best for her and that's all you can do.
Littlekind - lol re photo, that's what I would have done (death stare) and then in time laughed... Hoping so much dh gets the job and you can rest - I can't imagine having worked through this, the hormones make me sleepy too.
Thanks for the reassurance, I'm trusting my natural therapist as well when she tubes in to them... And the ob, the huge lifestyle change is feeling imminent - exciting and terrifying all together - milk did you feel like that?


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@Milk8shake and @alivewithyou - Trust me, we ALL understand this. Newborn stage is seriously no joke and hard as he**. Especially with some of the stuff flying.... both of my kiddos had reflux, and it was bad enough for medication. With my first (DD) it was so bad she would also only sleep when being held. It was probably some of the most difficult days of my life. I think I say all this just to reiterate that you are NOT ALONE. Some have easy babies, don't let them fool you, that's not the norm.

Even today when my kiddos are being tough (terrible 2's anyone??!!) I remind myself - This Too Shall Pass. It's my mantra, and gets me through the toughest times because it reminds me to look at them and soak it in because they won't be this little for long.

Big hugs.

Hugs to everyone else. I'm at work and so behind on work stuff, but wanted to at least jump in on this part.

And I know someone mentioned a few pages back the EASY method (eat, awake, sleep) and I know I did it with my son (didn't work at all with my DD), but I don't remember at what age I was able to start it. I know his first month or so he had witching hours from about 1 until 4 or 5 every night, so it was sometime after that.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: I also think that it is a beautiful thought and will start trying to remember how hard we tried for our little girl. As hard as she is, she is more than worth it.
@LittleKind: best of luck to your dh on that job.
@chuord: thanks for the support I promise eventually I will let go and stop being so neurotic about it lol.
@hope4light: thanks for the reassurance as well that what I am experiencing is normal. People keep telling me to change her and then feed her so she will go to sleep but the problem is that she poops mid eating every time lol so either way I have to disturb her.

Afm: doing much better today. DH and I took shifts last night so we were both able to get a solid 4 hour stretch. Even during my shift she was out most of the time so I slept on the couch for two hours while she was sleeping in her rock and play. I miss laying in bed with my husband but otherwise I think I could handle this system for sure lol. The trick is to not get in bed because then I don't want to leave it. Oh and my little one is a month old today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@alivewithyou- I love that last pic with both of your arms up...so precious and perfect. I don't know why but you saying you have a good feeling about my little ones made me feel a little better.
@monkeyscience- Thank you for your support on my crazy thoughts. I am glad to know I am not alone. 
@LittleKind- thank you for reminding me about that! One of my favorite quotes is from Alice in Wonderland..."I give myself very good advice but I very seldom follow it." haha I am sorry you are feeling so rough. I hope that DH gets the new job so you can just focus on you.
@Milk8shake- I love your mantra! I also really appreciate you, @tracyamber, and @alivewithyou talking so openly about all of the ups and downs of being a new mama. I am so thankful for your willingness to share and be vulnerable.
@chuord- How are you feeling love? Are they still thinking you will have them soon? I forgot are you planning a vaginal birth? 34 weeks...wahooooo mama! You asked if I really am feeling ok and I really am. I am surprised at how much better I feel after seeing the naturopath last week. Mind you I am still measuring about 43 weeks and grunt and groan all of the time but I am really doing pretty well. I think it also helps that I have everything else ready so I can just work and rest.

I had an appointment with my OB today at 33 weeks. Victoria was 4lbs 6oz and Scarlet was 4lbs 9oz. We got to see that Victoria has hair in the u/s today...that was pretty cool! We also scheduled my c section for April 8th!! So crazy. I also filled out all of my maternity leave paperwork yesterday...sh*t is getting real!!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - love the photos! It's pretty cool you and charli have the exact same shade of skin, a matching pair! @adiejan - great review! Lol we saw hair on both ours last Thursday, it is pretty cool right? So glad you are all booked in, are yours breech? Or is it irrelevant and the csec is because of the shared placenta? It looks lim I'll be going for a scheduled (or earlier if required) csec, mine are both still breech and there's not a lot of space left for turning. I've made no plans either way, it's whatever is appropriate for the babies positions and well being - although I'm finding I really wish one would turn so I get to feel what it's like to have them in that position. No idea about timing yet, will see Monday if I'm admitted or get time off for good behaviour lol. I am finding doing less chores around home (especially the bending ones) has helped with everything, I'm getting less pain, and am getting more rest etc. but my belly button still hasn't popped so maybe I'm just not made to stretch lol.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Week 34 pics, front on I look bigger...


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord you do look bigger in front, that is Amazing. I'm glad you're getting more comfortable even now @adiejan how exciting you're getting all set up and ready for leave. How much time are you taking from work? You're the director or a big shot of some kind right?  taking leave always feels kind of like ditching to me, even though of course we need to.

I'm up in the middle of the night because I awoke twice while vomiting in my sleep. Now I'm mad about it and can't sleep. I don't feel reflux or like I'm getting a migraine. Just gotta puke I guess. Thanks for the kind wishes on the job for dh. He says he's fine either way and just wants the job for my sake so I can be home, but I suspect he's downplaying his interest t o cushion possible rejection. 

@alivewithyou I overhead a talk recently where a woman was saying she wanted to nurse and it didn't go well, and the other woman started suggesting all these things she should have done. The mom was like yea...i actually tried really hard. It made me angry because I've heard variations of this before -where a helpful pro breast mom totally shames someone by sticking her nose in their business with suggestions and implications that they didn't try enough, and I know you're currently trying so hard. Even though I'm so pro breast usually I wanted to jump in "she tried, ok? It's her choice, ok?!" 

similarly my friend is about to have a c section because her baby is breech and our naturally minded friends are all calling for chiropractic, essential oils, yoga. ..as if a c section is the worst thing. Honestly the worst thing woupdate be a world without c section or formula when we need them.

This midnight rant brought to you by sleep puking.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - thanks! I think I'm working out that as they are side by side (from the front) that it's affecting the 'shape' I'm getting lol.
Oh and hugs and eew on the sleep puke, does not sound fun... Totally agree with the rant - if I had to vaginal without mine moving their cords would prolapse and injury or death to them becomes a possibility... And how many babies would starve!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord wow, thanks for posting pics!! You are soooo pregnant. I hope you are letting your mum do most everything!! Relax and be grumpy if you need. I know you are ready to have those babes. @adiejan it is exciting you have a birth date. I'm happy for you. How is your dh doing these days? @LittleKind I always love when you post. I'm sorry you got sick last night. Hope you are feeling better hugs! @alivewithyou I love your pics and that you and dh do shifts. I'm impressed . I don't think the rock and play is working for us *sigh* @Milk8shake you are such a good mama !!your little man is giggling already? Awesome milestone. I'm still waiting for ds to give me a smile or something. Preferably when I'm exhausted in the middle of the night. Hi @SplashingPuddle and @MountainMamaGC 
And @toothfairy2be you are finishing up with work right??

Afm I'm now on a new Medicine. I'll keep you posted. Weekends are better for me mentally because dh is home. Last night baby went to sleep at 9.. Yay , well ds number 2 is sick and woke us all at 10:30 screaming!!Can you believe it!! Sleep is just not my friend these days. And that's what we get for co sleepinglong story short I was still up at 3:30 am because baby was up. I then woke dh up and said" can you please go to the recliner and hold baby for an hour so I can get some sleep. I woke up at 6:00amjust in time for another nursing.

Ds is still very small and we are having to go for weight checks weekly. He's growing though so no supplementing. He is 8 pounds (7weeks)as of yesterday.

Oh, and wanna hear something sucky( is that a word?) I have a staph infection in a spot on my c-section incision. I just about cried at my 6 week check. I'm on antibiotics and routine cleansing several times a day. Life just keeping me on my toes I guess.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- You look great! I think your belly button just hasn't popped because you aren't done yet...kind of like a turkey timer haha. Im glad you are feeling ok. It is crazy how much bigger you look from the front. I told DH I feel like I am hulking out of my skin lately. I am going to be watching tomorrow/your monday to see what happens with you love. Are you hoping to be admitted? How are you feeling about things? I am going c sec for a few reasons. I have a large fibroid very near my cervix that could cause a lot of problems, as well as the mo/di twin risk of placenta sharing. As of right now baby A is transverse too...so basically too many variables to leave it up to the fates. I would really hate to have one vaginally and one c sec. Double whammy haha. I hope they turn for you so you can at least have a feeling of what you'd like to do. 
@LittleKind- it is so funny you say that about ditching because that is exactly how I feel. I am totally freaked by the idea of not working. This will be the longest segment of time since I was 16 years old that I haven't gone to work. It feels so strange to plan for it. I don't know about "big shot" haha...but I am an administrator (clinical director) for our program and everyone is a little freaked about me taking this time too. I am sure things will be fine but the control freak in me is having a hard time. I know they will have to call me on a few things. I am just interested to see what kind of boundaries I am able/not able to set. haha The sleep puking sounds absolutely horrible! I am so sorry love. What does the doc say about the migraines?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- sorry I guess we crossed posts. I am really hoping this medication will kick in for you soon. I am glad that weekends are a little bit better too. I hope the sleep gets better...that cannot be helpful with the feelings of depression. Also, that royally sucks about the staph infection. Is it painful? Hugs all over the place for you mama! DH is actually doing better. Some odd, therapeutic family stuff kind of came up for him this week and he actually dealt with it which is great.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - thanks! Lol I feel such silly for not working out sooner the 'direction' of my belly growth! Hugs on all the lack of sleep and everything - especially the staph... I was watching a show on 'manuka honey' the other day and apparently it has antibacterial properties and staph resistant - you either eat or put directly on the wound, in case you wanted something else to support the cleaning with (just make sure it's from New Zealand). Lol mum has taken over doing all my jobs and dad is doing dh's - such a blessing, they are away on a mini break this weekend so we are enjoying just being us - dh didn't realise how many extra jobs he'd have to do for me  but he's doing ok apart from sleeping in heaps late lol. @adiejan - lol you still didn't mention how long you were taking off  btw also understand the feeling, I stopped work when we moved up here (was meant to be temporary) but my body and everything just collapsed from exhaustion (not suggesting anyone else will) give it a few months and it's a lovely place to be  I do remember you saying about the fibroid, the scheduled csec makes so much sense - for me too, and it's probably what'll happen. I'm actually hoping not to be admitted Monday, I think my recliner at home will be more comfy, and her plan is to keep them in another week at least... We'll see what happens - healthy babies right? That's the end goal!
Ok I think we need updates from the new moms on how you are doing... Also everyone on the pg train - aside from us and littlekind people are going quiet...
Hope you are all well!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

I will probably continue to be quiet for at least a few more weeks, but I thought I would sneak in a word or two, because I want you to know that I LOVE reading all your updates. This is an incredible group. You are all amazing. 

I am at 11 weeks, and I still have had little to no relief from the nausea and exhaustion. I'm also fighting a respiratory infection, and balancing work and school. DH is also starting to show signs of an infection, and I'm really hoping that he will be able to fight it at home. I could not manage with DH in the hospital. (He is immunosuppressed, and susceptible to pneumonia). 

I look forward to being in those later stages! I love the belly photos! (o, and of course, baby photos)!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

toothfairy2be said:


> Do we know what month @treehugger86 is due? I wanted to add her to the first page but I don't know if she was August or September!


I am sorry, I completely missed this! I am due October 3rd! I still have a long way to go! Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw OB today, she is still worried about little girl as her growth is dropping off (from last weeks scan) she's happy she's healthy though, so another scan Thursday, OB on Friday, again with possibility of being admitted. Still no set date yet, she's hoping to stretch me out to 36 or 37 if little girl is growing ok. However she confirmed we'll be looking at nursery time (most likely) due to their size. I'm feeling lucky to be getting towards 35 weeks, but am unsure if they'll be underdeveloped due to size or tiny and perfectly formed lol - I guess we'll find out sometime.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Been thinking of you and the babes @chuord. Love the idea of 37 weeks! 
From my experience, the research seems to indicate that if they are growing, even a small amount , then they are better on the inside. Provided blood flow etc is good, which yours has been. Have they talked about steroid injections for the lungs? That's the primary concern cause the lungs are the last organ to mature. Every thing else is as you say, just tiny. 
Do you know if it would be NICU or just SCN? Either way, Mater facilities are excellent.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @Milk8shake, I asked her about steroid shots (apparently intra muscular and painful?) yes they are on the agenda 2 lots, but not till I'm admitted - which only works if I don't go into labour and need an emerg csec. Re care, I don't think nicu, she only said 'nursery' so I'm guessing the lower care one, she also said I'd be on 3 hourly feeds (pumping or formula) I guess it'll be wait and see what they need when out, my neonate friend reckons they'll be fine any time from now despite size cos it's good gestation. Lincoln didn't need any nursery time did he? I can see that give it another few weeks and I'll be happy to have them out any which way 
Also last scan was the first one where they didn't recheck the measurements so maybe it was a little out.
How is LINCOLN? Still feeding and growing heaps? Btw recent mums, how are your bodies recovering now, hope you are all starting to feel more free and normal.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I was thinking about you. I am glad you didn't have to be admitted yet. It sounds like they are really keeping tabs on you which makes me feel good. I had steroid shots last week and they really weren't too bad. After PIO shots everyday and all of the infertility stuff the steriods were nothing. The second set did make me a bit itchy. Actually they kind of reminded me of the feeling of antagon. Do you have any names??


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello my friends- I am reading every day- like 100 times a day. I don't know why it is so hard to write a response but I'm seriously lacking in motivation so I'm going to send and all about me update and someday hopefully I can sit down and make a complete thought in my brain to respond to everyone. 
29 weeks today and I woke up with pelvic girdle pain- just on the right side- it really is awful. Awful in a way I did not know existed. It is like period cramps, just on one side, wrapping from the front of my pelvis, over my hip and into my lower back. This is on top of the middle back pain I've been suffering through for the last 3 weeks (and was responsible for taking me out of work early). I can't drive myself anymore for more than 5-10 minutes and can barely be driven for more than 20 or so minutes without awful middle back pain- who knows how this new pain will contribute to my travel abilities. Yesterday we did the closet and the cribs for the nursery so I was on my feet/up and down off the floor for most of the day. In a way I hope this overuse is what caused the pain to be SO bad and that with more rest it will get better. Luckily for these babies they have been very active today and watching them reminds me how much this is worth it & how much I look forward to meeting them. Medically babies are 51st and 53rd percentile- long legs and tiny heads. Both are head down, they looked great & we are OK for a vaginal birth. I LOVED the OB that I met at my last appt. I started hypnobabies last week.

The advice on here lately has been awesome. I feel so lucky to be part of this group and it has prepared me (even if only mentally) for some of the struggles of being a new parent (even when you've done it before!). You are all so supportive of each other and thoughtful and caring and compassionate always. Even when the topics discussed are so hotly debated on other sites everyone here is amazing. Thanks for that.

Following everyone- keep those babies growing & take care of yourselves :x


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord hugs mama!! You don't seem to be to stressed out but I imagine you are. Glad they are keeping a close eye on you and your babies are still baking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Tooth- I too read everyday but cant think of what to say. 
Chourd- Your so close now. Holy moly! and then its Adiejan

AFM: My last checkup my fundal height didnt change. I have a large vertical scar on my belly and it interferes with the measurement. This happened with my daughter as well, and I explained that to my doc but I have to go out of town again for an ultrasound. I really didnt want another one, but I also dont want to be harassed every time I go to the doctor, so I'm going next week. I am gaining weight, my belly is obviously getting bigger, and I feel the baby moving all the time. I am not even worried a little bit.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - lol I never took pio shots, so could be an eye opener... But whatever keeps them safest right? I just hope they have enough time to work, I love that you had them so early and know that the girls have mature lungs. Re names, we have a few but haven't shared as we are still undecided - his is fairly firm but we feel we need to meet her first. Lol then there's the Chinese names as well, dh is working on those... When your next review? Oh and are you calm and excited or a little terrified at the monumental life change heading your way? I'm trying to stick to calm but terrified likes to appear. @tracyamber - thanks! Hospital yesterday just felt too early, although the ob kindly informed me that at this stage keeping me at home for comfort is not high on her list of essentials  I love the honesty, she really wants what's best for the babies and me. I'm still hoping to get close to 36 so a week Friday... How's feeding and the pnd going? Hope the meds are helping? @MountainMamamc - hi there! Hope scan goes well and doesn't add to the docs irrational panic! Do they / you have recorded of your last pg for comparison? @toothfairy2be - I think most of us are struggling to do long posts right now (of course if I'm admitted I'll have all the time in the world lol) the pain sounds nasty, rest and take it easy, unlike adie the superwoman I've had to slow down and accept so many things I can no longer do, lol I drop something on the floor now and leave it for dh to pick up  I can do it but have limited energy and amounts of movement so have to save them for essentials. Take a chair into the nursery and direct dh from there - he will understand. So excited that your babies are measuring well and are head down! Btw the heads are the only 'normal' size body part mine have going hehe but dh and I have large heads so I guess expected.
Oh I discovered my maternity shorts were putting pressure on the babies and pushing them into my ribs, so have moved into a sack style maxi dress - so comfortable!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

hello everyone. I am enjoying the updates =)

I saw an OB for the first time this week (20weeks). She will be OK if by chance I need a scheduled c-section. I liked her, but I asked about breech delivery (of second twin), and it sounded absolutely brutal to me. Within minutes of the first baby being born, she puts her hands inside, grabs the next baby and pulls it out. That is why she wants me to have an epidural, because of the pain from that procedure. We got a requisition for an ultrasound (which we will not complete), and I don't imagine we will see her again unless I develop some complications in the coming weeks which require scheduling a c-section.

I feels so dangerous to me to give birth in an operating room (unless there are problems developing), surrounded by bright lights and lots of people I don't know. I cannot imagine my body responding in the ways that it should to birth that baby in those circumstances. I didn't meet with an OB for either of my past pregnancies, so I really had no idea about the procedures involved. I guess I'm just shocked by it all.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

FWIW, Splashing, my SIL delivered twins vaginally in the OR, no problem. But I think I'd feel the same as you!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan: So exciting that you only have a few weeks left, it sounds like your girls are growing great. 
@chuord: I'm anxiously stalking you as I sense that your babies are going to be making their arrival soon. I like that you are just going to do what is best for your babies and that you are so calm about your plans. And you do look a lot bigger from the front.. it's so funny how the position of the babies really changes how everyone's bellies look.. you look great. Oh as far as your belly button popping out all the way.. mine never did.. I waited and waited but nope.
@LittleKind: hugs on the vomitting in your sleep. i was doing that all the time towards the end of my pregnancy and i hated it.. it made be dread sleep so much but i missed it. What is terrible is i actually did that the other night&#8230; brought me right back to being pregnant lol. I actually am still battling some heartburn here and there. Everyone's path is different with breastfeeding and although there is more I could try.. I want to be happy as well and I want to be able to bond with my baby without adding further stress and trying a bunch of random supplements that may or may not work. I appreciate your support.  Of course breastfeeding is best, but my baby is much happier with both now. I feel that I made the right choice for us.
@tracyamber: I'm sorry that the rock and play isn't working for you.. I was hoping that would be magical for you.  Sounds like you are definitely having a rough time right now. I honestly think some babies are just meant to grow smaller and it doesn't mean they are unhealthy. Not all babies have to be at the 50% mark to be considered healthy. I know eventually you will look back on these days and they won't seem so bad.. just sucks right now. hang in there.
@treehugger86: almost through the first trimester! hoping your nausea and fatigue eases up soon. 
@toothfairy2be: I get you with the motivation. i always get pumped up to respond on this thread and then I come on and see how far behind I am on everyone's updates. I'm sorry you are experiencing the pelvic girdle pain. I don't know if this will make you feel better but I had some pretty extreme sciatica pain around the same time in my pregnancy and I was so upset because I thought it would last for 11 more weeks. Well, guess what? It eased up after about two weeks and wasn't so bad. Hoping you just overdid it and yours will ease up too. It's definitely hard enough dealing with the regular discomforts of pregnancy without adding in special ones as well.
@MountainMamaGC: Glad to hear everything is going well and that you have peace of mind even though your doctor is requesting another ultrasound.
@SplashingPuddle: you definitely have to do what makes you feel comfortable. I think we all know our bodies and babies best.

AFM: took me about an hour and a half to write up my response due to my little one waking up in the middle of it lol. she gave us six straight hours of sleep last night which was amazing.. I think that's the longest stretch we have had so far. I still woke up in the middle of it to check on her but it was nice and I definitely feel like I have way more energy today. She is becoming more and more interactive which is so fun. I about die every time she gives me a smile, it is so dang cute. DH is still job searching and trying to set up a better situation for her as far as when I go back. Luckily i still have 7 weeks left so we have some time.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

My favorite pic of the day of her ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - that's awesome. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Love it alivewithyou!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

That is funny


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@alivewithyou that is so cute! The night time puking sounds awful. I was hoping those things- heartburn, joint pain, etc just magically disappeared after delivery!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - almost to 35 weeks, w00t w00t!! Also, my belly button never "popped" it just stretched and stretched and got shallower and shallower until it was completely smooth and I could see straight down to the bottom of it - which wasn't very far at that point!

AFM, we are slowly recovering from the sick of death. Baby girl still has a nasty sounding cough, but is coughing somewhat less. Of course, since I washed the sheets Monday, she coughed until she puked in our bed Monday AND Tuesday night... :eyesroll Hoping she'll be all the way well by next week. ds is getting a new cast in a couple of hours. It should be a little easier to get clothes over since it won't have a huge bulge where his poor little arm was swollen. 3 more weeks to no cast!

Getting excited to see some more babies in April!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @monkeyscience - just taking it one day at a time... Sounds line you've been having a rough time with little girl, hope she recovers fast... I'm sure DS is going to love his new cast, might be time to decorate it up


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok hopefully boredom awaits me. Scan today, growth still slow on little girl - everything else well. Saw ob and after yesterday's cramping (6 hours straight of period like pain) she thinks it's time to sit me in a bed... I said I'd prefer Monday, but I know it's time for me to follow her best thoughts and do what's right for these two... So I'm in mater, spending my first ever night in hospital... What a scaredy cat, I did cry a bit when dh left to go home with my parents... The plan is to try to keep them in till 36 but I'm not holding my breath - they'll still be under 2kg each by the scans so nursery time will be happening, just going for brain maturity...


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh chourd I am sorry you cried  I don't know what to say. I'm glad the babies will get a close watch but it can't be easy for you. If they're super will they let you go past 36 weeks? How often are they scanning? Do you need book suggestions?


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@chuord - I'm sorry the time came, but hopefully this will mean they make it to 36 and come out screaming and healthy!!!

HI to everyone else.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Hugs @chuord. Hospital stay doesn't seem so bad until you look at the reality that nobody can be there with you every minute. I don't have hospital anxiety but I do have separation anxiety, eek! Hope they are taking care of you and you are settling in. You have such an amazing attitude & we all have something to learn from you. It is going to be different around here when you have two babies at home and won't be a constant voice and support! Thinking of you and checking in all the time for updates!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hugs @chuord - sorry for the hospital stay. But, you can do this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I think the tears were just too busy a day and sleeping somewhere strange - with a huge dose of hormones for spice lol. All ok, average nights sleep - but hello hospital bed! All well with babies...
Dh drove back in last night and slept on the day bed, so that was sweet. Will update later with more info. If there is any, would love to hear all your news....
Caitlyn thanks for being sweet, I doubt you'll get a chance to miss me, I'm sure I'll be hanging around like everyone else - despite the twins... I think I'll relax when they're out and safe. Here's to us all getting to that bit xxxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord hugs hugs and I just read your update. That is sweet dh spent the night with you. How is today at the hospital? What are you doing to keep busy? I can't believe you will have your babies soon. Keep em baking mama 36 weeks is just around the corner.!!!! Thinking about you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - mum and dad just popped in and I treated myself to a stroll downstairs to the cafe with them lol... Nice food! I'm much more cheerful today - focussing on what you ladies all got through and how mine shouldn't be a strain comparatively... 
How are the newborns?


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

You can do it @chuord!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@toothfairy2be: Most of the nasty symptoms disappear and if not they are reduced by quite a bit. My new postpartum symptoms are lots of body aches, a little bit of heartburn still, crazy hormones, and fatigue of course. Also been getting headaches but I think that's from sleep deprivation. It is still way better than being huge and pregnant though if that gives you hope. How are you feeling?
@monkeyscience: Sorry to hear about your family being sick.. I am praying my little one takes as long as possible to get sick just because I know it will be miserable if/when she does. She is already pretty fussy with tummy issues/reflux so I don't want to add puking or congestion to it.
@chuord: Watching you like a hawk now ha ha. Glad to hear that you are feeling more cheerful. I think I may be a complete weirdo, but I kind of like hospitals.. at least for a few days and then I start getting antsy. I don't mind people taking care of me every now and then. When our baby was born we could have went home the next day but I was perfectly fine just relaxing so we stayed two days. In hind sight, my hospital bill will be more now, but we really needed a little bit of recovery time especially with my stitches and everything.

AFM: My life is getting more crazy. Last year, my dog had a disc slip in her back and had to have spinal surgery to keep her from losing her back legs essentially. Well, she is starting to get symptoms back and we cannot afford another $5,000 surgery especially with a newborn. I was pretty devastated yesterday because I thought we were going to have to put her down if it got worse, but instead we have ordered her some wheelies so if it does get worse she can still get around. We got her medication from the vet and are going to keep her on cage rest and hopefully she just has a minor injury that will heal with rest. I feel like I have two children though.. this morning she had explosive diarrhea all over her cage and herself so I was coordinating giving the dog a bath while the baby was crying&#8230; I am exhausted and overwhelmed to say the least. To make it even more difficult, my hormones were already making me not like my dogs lol so this just makes it worse.

Charli was extra grumpy all day yesterday and at one point I started crying with her and apologizing telling her I was doing the best I could.. a little silly in hindsight. I can sense myself changing though.. I am finding it easier to be patient and to remain calm even if she is crying instead of letting it get my anxiety going. My husband and I both got 6 hours of sleep last night due to us overlapping shifts to take care of her. She does sleep in the night.. just not until about 11 pm and then she wakes up around 3-3:30. It was nice to actually share a bed with my husband last night even if it was for only part of the time.

Despite all the challenges I am facing, I know I got this. I was struggling pretty badly with depression at the beginning of this week.. it kind of snuck up on me due to the redundancy of being at home and not really doing anything for myself anymore. Now that I am aware of it though it's a lot easier to keep under control and to make sure I reach out for the help when I need it. I have dealt with my depression my entire life so it's a beast that I know how to fight as long as I recognize it's there.

Sorry for the huge update.. just so much to say I guess ha ha. How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou I love the update. Again I think it is so cool you and dh do shifts. Sorry to hear about your dog. The wheels sound like the right choice!! I know in the beginning of having a new baby on board it is really hard to take care of our own basic needs. I have started to make sure I take a shower every day and that I get time in the evening to do things for myself though I do end up doing things for dh and ds number 1. 
Hugs on the depression. I just started meds again today. Hope it helps me soon.

Afm hi everyone
Hi @chuord hi @adiejan hi @toothfairy2be @MountainMamaGC @SplashingPuddle @LittleKind @treehugger86 Current pregnant mamas. I think I missed someone though........ Hello!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - lol and hugs! I'm hoping to not get too interesting for a few days yet! Although last nights steroid shot has given me a nice pink glow!
Re your dog, I also think the wheelies are a great idea - I'd be tempted to look at dog nappies too? Dh cat had thyroid issues (we did radiation therapy and still ended up on daily tablets) then we think she got cat Alzheimer's she would walk in to a corner and be unable to reverse out, so her last three months I was on special incontinent cat duty - including daily baths after said incontinence (when I met dh there were three things in his life that he's affectionately attached to - to make up for lack elsewhere in his life, she was one so I did it all for love of him) however it was a full time job! I'm just mentioning this so you are gentle on yourself, give your dog the best chance but don't hurt yourself over double duty. Sorry everyone - my hormones have really ramped it up the last week!
Re hospital, I'm settling in now, less scared to be here, midwives are mainly great and gentle, only issue is I seem to scream trust me lol they are all pouring their medical / personal history out onto me  trying to protect against their baggage and be supportive. Lol @adiejan - I'm sure you'll get this heaps! Food is a little flavourless at times, but I get to choose so that's great. Apparently there 3 other sets of twins up here but they all have ruptured membranes. Milk I'm on level 9, I'm sure you visited here at some stage... (Everyone That's the the antenatal ob's unit, the two floors above are post natal, and birthing suites / theatres are four floors below here) it's actually a lovely 7 year old building and for the most part private and public patients are on the same floors, just different rooms. Re cost, here you pay a gap once a year ($250) or other and then hospital cover (private insurance) is all free after that regardless of duration. So me being here longer is no stress. Of course public is completely free and pretty good quality too, I was just paranoid and wanted to choose my ob.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- you look awesome love! I think you are very brave to be in the hospital and to have the good attitude you have about it. I'm glad they let you walk around with your parents a bit. I totally can understand about guarding yourself when others seem to want to unload. I have a tendency to attract that everywhere I go (even the checkers at the grocery store haha). Are you finding some entertainment?
@tracyamber- I am so sorry you are still dealing with depression. Have any of the meds helped? Do you mind me asking what they have tried you on. PM me if you feel like it is too personal or just don't answer if you don't want to  I am so sorry you are having to deal with those feelings. I have major depressive disorder (currently in remission) and I totally understand the difficulty that goes with those feelings. Big, BIG hugs!!
@alivewithyou- I am sorry about your pup. What kind of a dog is she? My little Yorkie is my first baby. He has been the sweetest thing through all of the infertility stuff. I think he is going to have a rude awakening when his sisters get here. I know you are feeling stretched at times but I think you are doing a terrific job. When you talked about not really having anything for yourself, it really struck me about how my work-aholic nature will probably catch up to me in the same way. HUGS!

I have had a super, super weird week. From getting told I have two placentas (which I don't), getting yelled at in a cemetery, a completely unstable text from an old client, and today dealing with a frazzled nurse who gave me a CD of my ultrasound and told me to come back in 4 weeks (pretty sure I am having these babies in 2 1/2 weeks). I am pretty glad this week is coming to an end but hey...34 weeks!! I am throwing a baby shower for my sister-in-law tomorrow. I might be a little crazy. She found out her twins are also girls!! I really wonder what the chances of two sets of twins in the same year from siblings might be.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow @adiejan sounds like all your medical appts were confused this week! 2 weeks until babies, wow! You are a rockstar with how much you have continued to do at 34 weeks. I am really impressed! Hope you have fun at the shower today. I don't know anything about siblings having twins but my cousin is having twins due 9w after me, and I have patients that like you, she and her sister in law had twins within a few months of each other. She had 2 boys, her SIL had a boy/girl!
@chuord you look fantastic! Look at all that baby belly! Glad to hear they are taking care of you and that you have a little flexibility to walk around. You certainly have the personality for people to be drawn to you & open up but that has to be very hard on your spirit to not absorb the energy of everyone around you. There must be plenty of time to meditate while you're 24/7 in hospital. You are only a breath away from 36w now, doing awesome!
@alivewithyou sorry about your pup. It is hard to take care of a sick animal without a new baby at home, doing it with a newborn has got to be so tough! Sounds like the wheelies will be a good long term solution and that a few days of resting heals up whatever is out of place right now. You are doing an amazing job taking care of your little girl, I don't think you can hear that enough. I do hope you find a little time to yourself so you can feel like a person again!

AFM- Today is my baby shower! I am feeling a little nervous actually. I do have plans to get my hair and makeup done. My middle back has been so bad that I'm afraid trying to blowdry my hair will leave me unable to walk or sit the rest of the day & my dear friend is a make up artist and he has to work today so he said I can come in and he will do my makeup before the shower. For feeling overall like a whale I really look forward to having some amount of 'pretty'.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- how exciting! I was nervous for mine because I hate being the center of attention. It was actually pretty fun in the end. I think t's great that you are getting the royal treatment today. I'd love to see a pic of you all ready for your shower. These sweet babies have been well anticipated by many I am sure! Btw...I think you are have b/g twinnies...that is my guess . I honestly can't believe how much I'm doing either. I keep waiting to hit a wall. I really can't believe I have made it this long at work. The naturopath has really helped. Have so much fun today love!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - lol! I always found aeroplanes were the worst, no chance to move and get away during the recital 
I totally second toothfairytobe, it is incredible you are still working let alone holding a shower for someone else! I'm so glad that there have been so many of these pregnancies that haven't been too high maintenance - it seems unfair after so much effort to get on this journey that the journey needs to be hard work as well. (I'll include myself in that as well as it's only getting harder this last week) just imagine how much all these cousin twins are going to enjoy each other's company  it'll make the whole thing feel more normal to them. @toothfairy2be - I'm sure we'll have to wait till morning for a big baby shower update, you must be exhausted after all that excitement! Hope your friend makes you feel a million dollars. I'm really happy for you, I know you've been dreaming of getting to here for many years too. Also I noticed you are on the brink of 30 weeks - so totally exciting!!!! @tracyamber @alivewithyou @iixivboots @kewpie80 @Milk8shake, @Xerxella, @monkeyscience, @sourrire and anyone I missed really hoping that all the stresses are settling and you and the babies are doing well, we love hearing your news and updates  @LittleKind, @MountainMamamc, @SplashingPuddle how goes the never ending second trimesters? Hope nausea is leaving and you are still feeling great.

Afm - I need to learn to be rude, 2 sets of visitors yesterday (thank goodness dh was here as support) first some friends through dh, both doctors and their second child is only 8 months old so I figured they'd remember, stayed 2 hours! Second visitor (natural healer friend) wanted to drop something off, she stayed a
an hour and only left well after dinner was delivered and I was exhausted. Too tired to eat much. Then I had my second steroid shot dh left and I went to go to sleep... Steroid gives me a hot pink rash, by 11pm I was awake with what I'd say was 7/10 pain in my tummy, called midwives to check - tummy not tight therefore must be ligament pain @alivewithyou must have bee similar to that session you had. I'd already had paracetamol so I got a heat pack, it dulled the pain a bit and I managed to have overheated, painful dozing for the rest of the night... Makes you just want to cry and ask why this has to happen... Lol I was almost ready to ask for an epidural... Pain when you're exhausted is so much harder to deal with. Also I'm just pathetic lol... I was in tears from it all this morning when I started reading on here, and am starting to feel a little braver already - I love having this special place where we all help each other through, thanks everyone xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- TOTALLY on the airplane thing...Sometimes I will try to watch a movie just to avoid it. I am so sorry that things are so crummy right now. You are such a good mama already. I tend to have a lot of round ligament pain when I try to roll over...it takes me about a min to get from one side to another with lots of f words and grunting. I would feel the same way about visitors. I know they mean well and want to be supportive but it can be kind of taxing...once again kind of taking care of other peoples feelings about your situation. Oh and I got the pink rash too with the steroids...although I would say mine was more of a bright reddish glow haha and I was soooo hot!

Yesterday I way overdid it getting ready for the shower and had some contractions. So today my sister cleaned up the shower for me (not even her family) and wouldn't even let me help with clean up at all...I just got to snuggle my 8 month old niece! It was so nice because after yesterday and all of the set up today I was spent!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan, nice to share the rash... Lol but better neither of us got it! Love that your sister took care of you! It's not until we do too much that you realise how sensitive these babies are to all that extra movement.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hope you are doing okay @chuord

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - thinking of you. I hope the hospital stay is getting better. I hope your pain goes away and so do the visitors! 
@adiejan - I'm glad your shower went well and your sister helped with the clean up. How sweet!

AFM - I'm up for the 2 am feeding after Matt slept for 5 1/2 hours!!!! Go Matt! That's the longest stretch he's ever given me! Of course, instead of sleeping myself, I watched my recording of The Vikings. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella, Lincoln did 6 hours the other night, and I spent the last half worrying if he was ill and in agony from milk engorgement! Otherwise, it was great.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@adiejan I am glad the shower was great. get some rest now! I get round ligament pain too. My family thinks my noises when rolling over or getting up are hilarious. Yea laugh it up! I first read that you got exhausted getting ready for an actual shower and then your sis had t o clean your bathroom lol. I was thinking uh oh you're in bad shape suddenly. 

Sorry for the rash @chuord I can't believe how close you are to the big day. What are you reading during your hospital stay?

@tOothfairy2be I saw your pic on fb and you looked so lovely! What shower gift did you get too many of? With ds I got so many of those hooded towels, also those flannel receiving blankets that are too small for any practical use. I remember taking inventory afterwards and donating lots of duplicate/extra stuff to a mother/baby shelter here. lots of baby shampoo. 

Afm I'm writing from a hotel bed having just eaten a 4 am snack and waiting for breakfast to open in the lobby at 6 haha. They serve breakfast until 10 so I probably will go twice, realistically. We decided spontaneously to go on a road trip somewhere warmer. We're about 400 miles from home. Last night we were very nearly in a bad accident. On a two lane mountain road the oncoming car collided with falling rocks and lost control. Our car and another were right there and swerved to miss. Dh handled it expertly, then as soon as he stopped the car dh jumped out and ran over to see if the other driver needed cpr. He was, amazingly, totally fine. None of us had cell service so we had to drive on a few miles to call for help. We were so shaken up! so now whatever we do on this trip it'll be remembered as the one where we didn't die. I wish we could contact the other driver to checK on him. He certainly had it worse than us.

There, now I've taken my turn spilling emotional stories out to you, like everyone at @chuord hospital.

I am not current on personals but I am reading every day! Ready for the March twin boom


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - That's terrifying! I'm glad everyone was ok! 
@Milk8shake - do you pump at all? It's nice to have a little stash for if you ever decide to go out.

AFM - I got my first smile around the nipple. Those always crack me up. They look up at you while nursing and give you a nice smile without letting go of the nipple! Lol.

Any other good smile stories or pictures? Those make it all worthwhile. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella & @Milk8shake- Part of a nights sleep- good babies! I can imagine it is hard to relax and sleep yourself when you are just not used to them sleeping. 
@chuord - Hopefully your visitors will have more tact when you are home with the babies than they have been in the hospital. People have good intentions but they don't realize the toll it takes on you (and the babies!). 
@adiejan - Thank goodness your sister was there to help out afterwards. Sounds like the rest was lovely and now you can slow down... right?! You are over 34 weeks, I'm so jealous!
@LittleKind - So happy to hear you are all still alive and well! How scary! Your breakfast needs make me laugh, that is every day here too. #pregnancyproblems right? Enjoy some warm days and a bit off from school.

AFM- The shower was really beautiful and more than I ever expected. At the last minute I did my own hair because we were hanging pictures in the nursery & I lost track of time. The makeup was great thought! My family/friends are seriously amazing and we really did not get anything we didn't need. Surprisingly we didn't get a single bath towel or little receiving blankets & we got very little as far as clothing or blankets. We got 24 aden & anais muslin swaddlers which people tell me I will need so we kept them all. There are a few 'practical' things we will still need to buy- like bath towels and those white diapers to use as burp clothes! Also we still need a hamper, diaper pail, changing pad/covers & a few more sheets.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Tractamber - I'm doing well! Recovered from the shots and the visitors (thanks for the thoughts everyone!) lol the ob pops in to visit most days and we have a days and we have a casual chat, but she'll keep putting off the birth as long as all is well  I might have to fake it if I really need to get them out! I'm starting to feel like either bubble wrap or and inflatable raft - there is no bend flexibility there any more, and it feels like something will pop if I try - quite funny aside from the mobility. @Xerxella and @Milk8shake - wow! Sleeping that long already?! You two must be filling those boys bellies up so well! I love that thought of a nipple smile, there's something to look forward to. @LittleKind - omg that sounds terrifying! So glad that you were all ok and cars drive able. Re breakfast I totally get you, they don't serve it here till 730am (should be here soon) and I sit and wait with my tummy grumbling... Not that I don't have snacks to eat but i like things in a certain order in the am. The grunting, it's funny how they think you do it on purpose - then realise nope can't stop if you tried! Re books, I didn't bring anything exciting in, I need books I know so that they help me relax and go to sleep when I'm a bit high strung - and I'm guessing this counts! So for day time I'm rereading the david eddings mallorean series, night time I have Jane Austen or georgette Heyer (similar style historical romance) two worlds I'm can lose myself in for a few hours at a time and just relax. @adiejan - how are you doing? Have the emotional fears and anxiety relaxed a little? I hope so... I'm hanging onto my zen and balance at the moment, trying really hard not to let anything disturb it. Then I can just focus on the excitement and none of the fear. Babies are getting stronger and bigger by the day (ob calls this the fat camp where you come to get fattened up lol from lack of activity) I'm actually no longer terrified of the birth, I'm just excited. Mainly as then dh and our families will get to share all the fun - feels like I've been hogging it to myself all this time. Dh did say months ago that this was a magical experience that I get to experience that he will never have the chance to, now I can tell he's so edgy and excited to meet his children.
I've told him no more visitors to the hospital unless they are family, blanket rule. Our hairdresser had asked him for my number to come in and visit?! I haven't mentioned to heaps of people where I am but it's that tricky thing of some people really need to know.
Ob has mentioned a space on her list next Tuesday, but I'm not convinced babies want to wait till then. Oh weird question did any of you pp ladies notice a sudden change in your breasts the last week before? Aside from colour and density changes mine haven't changed that much throughout pg but the last week they are heavier and softer and feel like they know something about the timing that I don't. It's reassuring that they're getting ready to feed, but just curious if anyone can remember this?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

X- I love boobie smiles. They melt my heart. That is one of my favourite things about nursing.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

chuord: I have never noticed breast changes in the last week, but my vaginal discharge has always distinctly changed in the few days before birth. I also checked my own dilation daily leading up to birth and never noticed a difference, but I know many start to dilate beforehand. I was only ever 1 cm dilated up until labour.

I am still feeling pretty good at 21 weeks now. Tomorrow we get baby chicks and goats. Part of my worries about taking on new animals right now (we have chickens but no goats). It might be hard if I need to spend a fair bit of time outside of my community before or after the birth. I am pretty remote so I am told I should relocate a month in advance to a city. However, the kids are super excited about the animals, and if I breed the goats shortly after the twins are born, then we'll have goat milk by spring. That would be a definite bonus. Of course, goat milk means milking the goats. I do have doubts how I"ll look after the twins, the older kids, and milk goats. I guess I'm having doubts about whether this is all too much to take on right now.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@LittleKind- How incredibly scary!! I am so glad you are ok. In some ways moments like that make you just appreciate every moment a bit more. I hope you had a good getaway!
@chuord- How are things? So are they hoping to let you go as long as possible? You're coming right up on 36 weeks...good job mama. My anxiety has settled down just a little bit. I need to realize i have no control and I will just take it all as it comes. I am getting so excited to meet these sweet girls. How is the growth on your sweet babes? I love the idea of a fat camp...to fatten them up haha. I am so glad you have enforced the no visitor rule. Just take care of you!!
@toothfairy2be- I love all of the FB pics of you at your shower. You look absolutely beautiful and thrilled. It looks like you were deservingly spoiled! Were you pretty exhausted after your shower? 30 weeks for you wahooo! @SplashingPuddle-21 weeks! that's awesome. It sounds like the addition of the animals would be really wonderful but I think it really is good to decide if it would be too much work. I admire you as I know it would be too much for me.

Had another NST today and the babies did amazing. I also made sure my c sec is on the books and it is for 7:30am on April 8th!! I had to have the strep b swap today and the nurse said "i will have to put this in your anus" and DH said my eyes about popped out of my head. Luckily she did not have to do that haha. I have been really trying to combat my anxiety. I am feeling a bit better and I am just trying to focus on the good. I am so thrilled to meet these girls! :joy


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - thanks! I have noticed CM changes too, it seems I've just reached that time where everything is in abundance. Re the goats and the chicks, do you have anyone else that can help? I'm guessing your other. Holden aren't old enough to take over the 'feed the animals' role yet? I don't have experience with other children plus twins so I can't offer any thoughts apart from go with your instinct, and don't put too much pressure on yourself.
@adiejan - yay for those well behaved little girls and a great NST result. Lol it cracks me up that you have your csec booked (btw I think 730am is a perfect time) and I'm in here waiting to find out when I'm allowed to have these two... I so hope I don't end up with an afternoon or evening section - fasting is not my strong suit unless I can do it while asleep! Glad you are starting to get the anxiety under control, I think it's totally normal after this long journey we've had - suddenly not only are we growing babies but they are ready for the world! Pregnancy still seems so short compared to ttc and fertility stuff. I feel like these two have grown a heap since I've been in the fat farm, but I won't know for sure until tomorrow at my mfm scan.... So slack I'm debating borrowing the wheelchair from here as walking long distances is so much effort (I mean 200 yards lol)...


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I totally agree that pregnancy seems so short compared to the ttc hell. It feels so much better because things are actually happening its not like constant limbo. I told my sister that this pain (pregnancy) is NOTHING compare to the ttc pain. I think the wheelchair is a great idea. So they have no idea what date they are trying to get you to? I agree it seems odd to have my date scheduled and you being in the hospital and you don't know. Do you think it will be next week sometime? Hey, I always need you to go first on these things friend!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - lol re needing me to do it first  you are so much braver than me! I know my ttc was t as long as some, but pain totally sums it up - even my most crazy pg hormones were heaps more gentle than ttc meds... Plus the wheelchair will be quite funny and possibly embarassing for dh - so many reasons to do it 
Have you got a plan as to when to stop work yet? Also have the girls picked up on the hiccups? Mine have several sessions a day now - I get the feeling they are so excited to come out and start having fun with the world.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I am really going to try to work until the 8th. I feel bad leaving the girls I work with. They are already starting to have a difficult time with the thought of me leaving. The hiccups are awesome!!! Scarlet gets them about 3 times a day. One morning I woke up and both of them had the hiccups. I just giggled the whole time. Ok so if you do the wheelchair we need a pic! When is your appointment tomorrow? I will be waiting on an update


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - I totally understand the responsibility you are feeling, but I'd love to see you have a few days just to stop and unwind.... I've found this week to be such a wonderful and emotional journey of realisation that our lives really are about to change for the better. Making that transition from fear to just joy, I'd hate for you to miss that part of the experience. After this long journey we may or may not ever experience this whole journey again, for me I'm trying to absorb and enjoy carrying them and reflecting how truly blessed I am. Lol of course the raging hormones of the last few weeks could be causing that! @toothfairy2be - how are you?
Other news anyone??


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok belated update... Growth scan yesterday went well, both babies have grown although little girl is still the slower of the two. Twin 1 - little girl went from 1.68kg, 3lb11 to 1.911kg, 4lb3 (increase of 231gms or 8oz in two weeks). Twin 2 - little boy (or food hog lol) went from 1.75kg, 3lb13 to 2.19kg, 4lb13 (increase of 440gms or 1lb in two weeks).
Didn't get to see the ob again yesterday, I'm guessing she took one look at the solid growth and figured we'd talk dates today... Also she's very busy this week so emergencies probably arose. Generally dh and I are both happy with the gains, I still feel that she will do better on the outside, also it's just an estimate and I wonder if she's a little bigger than expected. The emotional roller coaster yesterday was exhausting, enjoying every moment in case today was csec and yesterday our last day 'alone' plus my hormones are cemetery wacky at present, over emotional and mainly ecstatically happy but still teary. Lol I feel sane on the inside, so it's really weird! @adiejan - what size are the girls now? @toothfairy2be - when's your next growth scan?


----------



## JuliaDDTlaw (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope to join your happy cohort of parents to be by the end of this year )) Congratulations!:wink:


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord I am glad they're growing well! The scans aren't totally reliable but it seems the longer a baby stays inside, the better. It would be a bummer to be hospitalized for weeks but if they're growing it is probably for the best. I agree that @adiejan can go ahead and take time off work. They'll have to make do without you for a while anyway, you must take time for yourself to be ready for a huge change in your life. my phone is glitching so I'll say more later


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @LittleKind! Ob said the same, take the growth amount with a grain of salt - but that they have grown. My instinct says he will be smaller than estimates and she will be bigger but only a bit...

So drum role, I have a time! Tuesday 31-3 at 830am!! I will be 36+4 (I think @adiejan that means we will deliver at identical gestation? If so that's exciting!) so huge emotional roller coaster again today... 
Am planning family visits, and my gut tells me to keep everyone away on the Tuesday and just enjoy that first 24 hours with the babies and dh. Ladies with children does that sound a good move to you?
Omg 4 more nights till I get to kiss them the first time....


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

How exciting! Go with your gut, but FWIW I had a ton of visitors that night and didn't mind a bit. We had a nice hour or so in recovery just us, but it's been such a long road, we had so many excited friends and family just dying to meet him. I enjoyed sharing with them all. The adrenaline is such a rush too, so that helped!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

SO I think I totally imagined/dreamed typing up a response and then never did? Or I did and never submitted it? Either way, I am losing my mind.. just not sure how badly lol.
@chuord and @adiejan - I am so excited for the both of you and hope you are both holding up well in the home stretch here. @chuord, how is the hospital going? I hope you are not getting too stir crazy. I am glad both of your twins are still putting on weight even if it is a bit slow.. and I am also glad you have an end date in sight to prepare for. I am sure that takes some of the anxiety down. As far as visitors in the first 24 hours, my personal experience was that it would have been much more stressful to try to keep people away but I made sure i only told close family and friends that she was born until I was ready for more people. She was born at 8:23 in the morning and I didn't announce her birth until after 10 pm that night. Even then, we got bombarded a bit and with my episiotimy I was not happy at all.. I eventually hit a wall. We had a couple hours to bond and after that I was so exhausted.. most people didn't visit too long so that helped as well and we tried to schedule them all within the same time frame. The nice part about breast feeding is most people that aren't close with you will get uncomfortable and leave once they realize you are going to try to feed your baby(ies). 
@Milk8shake: how is your baby doing after his procedure? I hope breastfeeding is going better for you now. 
@adiejan: pregnancy seems even shorter after the babies arrive. I already miss being pregnant. I'm definitely not ready for another baby anytime soon but I can't wait to be pregnant again&#8230; seems crazy after how hard it was doesn't it? my puppy is a dachshund, they are pretty much the poster children for back injuries ha ha. 
@SplashingPuddle: new pets, twins, and kids&#8230; that sounds so hard ha ha. All my neighbors are getting chickens and I am definitely tempted to as well.. but not until I feel more sane with our baby and I only have one. Are your kids old enough that they could help with the animals?
@LittleKind: that almost crash sounds so scary! I am glad that you are okay.
@Xerxella: My baby will smile while eating sometimes.. she seems to have a knack for smiling when I am near my breaking point and exhausted. I think she knows that her cuteness energizes me and keeps me going. I am finally getting a lot more smiles now and they are my absolute favorite; I about cry every time she does it.
@toothfairy2be: i am glad your shower went well, you looked great in your pictures. that is actually way surprising that you didn't get a lot of clothes&#8230; usually that is what everyone has to get even if you don't register for them lol. It sounds like you are really close to having what you need though so that must be nice. I loved having everything checked off on my list ahead of time. I will say that I only use two towels for my girl and rotate them if they get dirty and wash them.. I received a lot more than I really needed. I am even surprised about how little of clothes we really NEED&#8230; want is a different story. Of course, she is becoming a lot more messy when she eats so we have to put a bib on her I would go through clothes like crazy.

AFM: My dog is finally not sick so that is super nice. She was on crate rest due to being sick from the medication she was on and it forced her back to stabilize and it seems like she will not lose control of her back legs so I am super happy. Her wheelie came and we are still using it to help stabilize her back and hopefully heal her even further but right now she is getting around pretty well.

I am accepting help left and right and deciding to stop being so stubborn about saying yes because it really helps my sanity. My grandma has been spending a lot of time at my house this week and just helping hold the baby so I can get stuff done. She is really bored at home so I think she enjoys it and I was able to get most of my medical bills paid and a bunch of other stuff done that I had been avoiding and stressing about. My brother's girlfriend is babysitting tonight so we can go on a group date and I am a little nervous about that but mostly excited to have some adult time where I am not focusing on her the whole time. Oh and my husband's sister has offered to watch Charli when I go back to work full time in May so that is also a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. I would much rather have her with family than a complete stranger.

My DH spent the entire night with the baby last night in our guest bedroom so that I could get 6 straight hours of sleep.. turns out she slept the entire time except to eat once. She is doing much better/way less fussy now that we put her on hypoallergenic formula. I am still pumping but just saving it now because I am afraid that my breast milk will make her fussy but I don't want to just get rid of it&#8230; not sure what to do there? I would be shocked if she had a real milk allergy but I think this new formula is just easier for her to break down so it makes her less fussy so maybe breast milk would be okay? Either way, she has pretty much been sleeping all day today except to eat and interact with me a little bit here and there.

I am sure chaos will resume next week when our floors have to get replaced but for now I am loving the calm before the storm...


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Babies are coming today! Victoria's growth was not where it should be and had some decels on nst. So the babies are coming in a few hours. I am so scared but so thrilled! Love to you all!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan thinking about you and the babies!!! Please keep us posted!! Hugs mama, you did it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck @adiejan !!!! Keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

The suspense to see these girls is driving me crazy lol... Or that could be the hospital!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone that didn't see - adie posted pics on FB xxxx


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I woke up in the early morning (ffor a snack of course) and pics weren't up yet and I was freaking out! Just saw the update now. So glad.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

adiejan - I don't have Facebook but I'm hoping that posting photos on Facebook is a sign of good news!

Well, our goats escaped shortly after acquiring them. So I got to chase goats down the road with my giant belly. Luckily it was only about a 1/2 hour affair before they were safely rounded up.

I am currently reading a great book on active birth. I find it so interesting reading it now with my 3rd/4th because I so strongly know that my body needs to move in labour, especially late labour. I didn't know that for my first, and I think that being stationary really slowed things down (a 25 hour home birth). I have another couple of months before I'll meet with my OB for the first time, but I do wonder to what degree immobility will be suggested.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

I second @SplashingPuddle..... @adiejan, I hope all is well in crazy, post-birth sleepless mama-bliss!!!!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We are doing well. I love them so so much!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm going with suggestions that we let family in on Tuesday and keep Wednesday for ourselves, with the exception of my sister who'll be visiting on Wednesday (can't make Tuesday, but won't be a stress).
Apparently I'm getting another steroid shot tomorrow morning... As a booster. I've decided to just accept it, although I'm sure it's not necessary... Babies should be mature enough (and we've already had two steroid shots) but I appreciate the ob is trying her best to get the babies to a place so we all leave together - and I have to respect that.
Only two more sleeps until we get there... Can almost taste it.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - the photos are soo adorable, you make me excited to have mine!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

So happy for you @adiejan and I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you @chuord.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord-so since you are a day ahead...today is the day right?!? So excited!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

adiejan said:


> @chuord-so since you are a day ahead...today is the day right?!? So excited!!


Not quite! It's evening here, so tomorrow morning. About 16 hours, I think.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan, @Milk8shake is right still 14-15 hrs to go.... Starting to feel nervous - at least you only had a short time to stress 
Hoping all goes well and they are just healthy, with all appropriate body parts.

Oh and that we've finalised names by then!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord, Lincoln was born at 2.15, but didn't have a name til about midnight 😀


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - that makes me feel a little less stressed... Just generally tense, I'm not brave with procedures... I'm sure I'll be ok tomorrow.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhhh my I'm so far behind!!!!!!
@Adie - CONGRATS!!!! I haven't seen the pics on FB yet, but will in another week or so ha ha (gave it up for lent, right at this moment i'm missing it lol)
@chuord - I'm SO excited for you! Can't believe it's almost time!!

and that's (unfortunately) all I have time to catch up on right now, so HI to everyone else, you are all in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord can't wait!!!!! So excited!! 10 more hours?????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

7?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

So excited for you @chuord! When you get nervous or scared, just think of those precious little babies, and all that you have done so far to get them... you can do this! You are just hours from snuggling them and kissing their little cheeks!

Haha, I have a paper to write today, and I'm going to be checking on here frequently over the next while-- I'm so confused with the time difference, I'm sure I have time to write this today but it is a great reason to stall with it, lol.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Stalking you @chuord and hoping everything goes exactly as you and the babies need it to. I am sure they will both be beautiful.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations @adiejan ! I'm glad the girls are here and you are all well. I hope you are recuperating and enjoying your new babies! I have identical twin sisters and I know you will have so much fun watching them grow up and seeing how different and alike they become.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

3 1/2 hours @chuord ????? So exciting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Really hard to post from phone... Two hours till start, but I won't get back to tech for a bit longer... Slept ok, feeling excited as well as scared... Spent time playing with happy energy and making the theatre a happy place - made me feel better regardless of reality  okay time to start getting ready. Thanks for the love xxx


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I keep refreshing this page....thinking of you @chuord!


----------



## SurvivalDad (Mar 9, 2015)

Woo Hoo. Congrats on the future bump!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anxiously waiting........... I don't think there is a facebook post either for chuord


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

There is a Facebook post @tracyamber- It is a comment under the thread posted by Chrissy!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I just saw it @toothfairy2be!!! I was expecting a new post

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

That tricked me too Tracy


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@adiejan: just beautiful, thanks for posting a photo here for those who can't see the fb!! Congrats Mama!!
@chuord: no pressure , but I am sure you are snuggling in, totally exhausted by now. Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok apologies everyone. This is the first I've had the energy or brain to pause for 5 mins. Everything with the birth went like clockwork (except probably almost an hour late starting). Babies got apgar 9 each so that was great. I got some shakes from the meds (but was reasonably brave for me lol) 
Started 3 hour b'feeding from recovery... With formula top ups, they had to have decent feeds and blood sugar tests to stay with us. He (smaller) was having lots of spit up, and blood sugar around 2.4-2.7 so borderline... Stupidly we (me, dh, and midwife) decided to express my colostrum to help him as he was having trouble latching - by the end of the night his blood sugar was 3.7-3.5 so it worked but meant I hadn't had more than 15-30 minutes sleep at a time, and was spending two of every three hours feeding almost... Plus a lack of food that day. This morning I got to have stronger painkillers before a shower which made me nauseous and very faint. But I've recovered from that, am back in love with them lol and no longer wish I was unconscious! All cos of my silly decision.

Photos - green hat is felix ryan, 1.83kg 42cm. Purple hat is Amelia daisy, 2.11kg and 44cm - she is a feeder and a sleeper, she does 20 minutes straight and keeps it up.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

They are delightful! I loved the name Felix, and pitched it to DH but he rejected it. Amelia IA also lovely. They look so healthy! Great Apgar. Now you just have to fatten them up! Prepare to have MDC withdrawals cause you'll be pushed for time. Glad you are feeling better and more in control with mess etc. It all helps.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, did they get Chinese names? I was curious about that!!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@chuord!!! Congrats mama, they are beautiful!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations @chuord! They are fantastic! I hope you are recovering well and nursing is going well also. Enjoy the new baby time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord they are so beautiful!! I love their names . Good job mama!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - they will but not yet, dh hasn't had brain space to finish them off.
Thanks everyone, slowly working out how to survive the sleep deprivation... Lol I used to have to read to nap, no time for that. Oh and they started cluster feeds last night, so crying in hunger every 1.5 hrs, such an interesting mix of being proud of threir desire to grow and just wishing they'd sleep!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - Something I have discovered is that just when you think you are about to break, your little ones will all the sudden give you some rest&#8230; it's a never-ending cycle. Not sure if it's different with twins but that is how my baby goes. She was super fussy yesterday and cluster fed all. day. long. And today, I can't get her to stay awake except to eat and smile for a little bit.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks alive - I'll hold the hope!

This pic is from their first arrival - can't believe I look so happy on the slab lol must be meds! Or just baby love...


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations chuord - what wonderful news and photos!!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

SO many beautiful babies! Congratulations @chuord and @adiejan! Wow! I'm all teary! HUGS, and love, love, love! Thank you for sharing photos!


----------



## mummabear13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wowee Congratulations Chuord @ adiejan what beautiful photos of the little bundles of Joy. Double Trouble :x


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi ladies! I love following closely here on fb to see what's up w adie and Chuord. It's amazing how fast pregnancy goes...im starting my third trimester! I took today off because Wednesday overnight I had strong contractions that woke me twice. And then I laid awake stressing and counting. So yesterday at work I was exhausted, pukey and kept getting irregular contractions and diarrhea. I had the same not productive contractions w my son and was off work by 30 weeks so I'm taking a day to rest and sleep in hopes my body will settle. I didn't call the dr because the guideline is to come in if I have 6 in 90 min, and they only continue like that when I'm up and teaching. If I rest I'm fine, so I need to find more ways to sit down at work and take a few more rest days off before summer vacation. Only 7 more weeks of school anyway. 

I'm starting to wonder how we'll help ds adjust to baby. He'll be off school so no real schedule. Some people swear you must keep a routine and some say that causes unneeded stress. I know his relatives will "hhelp" a lot by taking him out and spoiling him with fast food and shopping, but I think that will just make life more unusual for him. We always ask not do and they all do anyway. oh well. pregnant ladies, what's up with you all? We're all getting so close!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@chuord. Thank you for those beautiful photos!!

I love Felix and Amelia as names. Felix has the sweetest, calm eyes in that photo (and such lovely wrinkly shoulders/chest, which i am sure is already filling in by now!). Amelia looks peaceful and strong (and kinda "tuff"!). I think you gave her a wonderful name to reflect that beauty and strength!

You look so beautiful (and a bit stoned?! in a good way!) in that photo - what a great family pic!!

How are you doing @adiejan, aside from the exhaustion. I am looking forward to more and more photos if you can when you all can.  I am so happy for all the four babies!!!
@LittleKind - congrats on reaching this stage. I can't believe it already. I remember when you were 12 weeks and stressed out.  There were some good books I recall being mentioned (I actually posted on it) a few months ago for younger children to read in preparation for new siblings. That might be a good idea so he starts off with the positive thoughts and correct expectations when baby arrives?


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Books to prepare siblings/ Littlekind: one of the things we did to prepare our oldest daughter for our youngest daughter's birth was to avoid most books about expecting babies. We were highly selective because most books showed older siblings being upset or having a difficult time with adjusting. I don't mind these books if that it what is actually happening, but I didn't want to set the stage by having my daughter read a bunch of books suggesting that she might feel angry/displaced/jealous. And our transition was so so smooth. I saw us as a team a bit (my oldest daughter at 3 years and me). I saw it as us experiencing something new together, and she was a constant help. Now I couldn't imagine sending my kids to school, because I'd loose my best helpers after the birth of the twins.

On the other hand I do wish I'd prepared her better for the noise of birth and maybe the blood.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind I can't believe you are in the third tri already either. Congrats and rest up. It is good you are listening to your body. There is an Authur book... Gosh I can't remember the name but it was a positive big brother story and my ds loved it!! Otherwise we didn't do anything different to prepare expect involve him in the preparations like folding blankets and such and listening to the heartbeat. Seems that was enough for my ds and he is so helpful now. He did get to see grandma the first week and speak spoiled beyond belief so that may have helped as well with the distraction of everything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oceanspray you are so sweet. I remember being 12 weeks and stressed too! And now we're getting into the final months, it's unreal. I like the idea of sharing positive books - and spalshingouddle total agreement on avoiding the ones that imply he'll be upset - and also think we'll make a big deal about how several of his buddies are big brothers and now he will be too. We watched a Daniel tiger episode where the new baby came and he was getting ignored . I almost turned it off and ds turned to me with eyes bright and said "oh our family can be like this when baby comes!!" He totally missed the negative undertone haha. Daniel tiger learns to sing "there's time for you and baby too" and now ds sings that all the time. @tRacyamber we have Arthurs New Baby! He got it as part of a set 2 years ago at Christmas and it's been the main contributor to him saying we need a baby here. I know he's really excited so I just need to settle down about how things will go when new baby is here. It is a totally special and unpredictable time so we'll just see what happens.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oops I meant @splashingpuddle. I also love the idea of us being a team experiencing something together. He's 4.5 and my mom is coaching him on how to help when new baby comes. So that's really good. She always asks HIM questions llike will baby cry a lot? Will mom run races with you? Will you be able to pick out your own snacks? And he always answers her like he's the expert on new babies. Brilliant idea.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm just wondering how others have made the decision whether to continue to store genetic material (embryos/sperm etc)?

Each year we pay annual storage fees. We only have two not-so-great quality embryos left. I've never gotten pregnant with a frozen embryo. We are currently expecting #3 and #4 . When do we stop paying storage fees and call it quits? It feels like a more complicated decision that whether or not to have more children.

How have others made these decisions?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle. We have made no decisions. We just keep paying for storage. I imagine we will have to make some decisions soon about that but it gives me anxiety to think about it. I know, when does one call it quits?............I feel yA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle I don't know what I would do. I am glad tracyamber has feedback. It would be a tough call.

Happy Easter to everyone who celebrated today. We went to church and then, since I canceled our meal with the family because I DIDN'T feel like it, we ate Mexican food at the outdoor patio and it was wonderful. What did you all do? I saw some cute pics from @Milk8shake and little one.

Looking at my work calendar, I have testing dates, meetings, or coaching sessions 1 or 2 days a week for the rest of the year! All of those days are wonderful because I get to :love sit down :love and not manage children (they call a sub to my class). So that, along with knowing we have only 6 weeks until summer vacation makes me more optimistic that I will survive. I am going to also make a point to take a nap every day even if I don't feel tired. I don't want the fatigue to sneak up on me like last week.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@SplashingPuddle - with only 2 not so great embryos left over, I think I'd put them back in a couple years and just see what happens. But, of course, only you can make that decision. 
@tracyamber - how are you feeling these days? Do you feel like you're getting on the good side of the ppd? I hope you've found a successful combo of meds and therapy and management strategies. (((Hugs))))
@LittleKind - yeah for Mexican!!!! I did that one thanksgiving. I said screw you all and went out for Chinese.

AFM - I go back to work tomorrow. I'm so not happy about this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - we have 7 left and I'm debating the whole the too. Like @tracyamber it's so hard to think about just yet - but time is not my friend! @LittleKind - I'm seriously so happy for you that you have all those lighter days  I'm guessing you won't be going back after the summer break? @tracyamber - yes, how are you doing? @Xerxella - huge hugs on the work thing, Matt is such a mini comedian being away would be so boring by comparison. Here's hoping you enjoy work enough to make it feel better once you get started.
Afm - ok I've restarted taking vitamin b multi (I took it during ivf rounds to help keep the emotions level and it worked)
I'm officially discharged but 'rooming in' with the baby, apparently Felix doesn't count as he's in the nursery. Maybe I'm passing through that low phase after birth, or suffering a little ppd. It just feels like everything I'm failing at. It feels like child services had to take my boy because I did a bad job, I take it personally that Amelia won't finish her food, that I've had to pump milk instead of feeding (bleeding nipples), that neither of them is gaining anything... I managed to pump a whole 40mls this afternoon and walk down to the nursery (previously in wheelchair) and was feeling so good I'd achieved something, then the nurse got me to feed Felix, he refused half my milk and I spent an hour trying to get him to eat - in tears because I just felt like I'd failed again. Oh and he nurse explained to me that he reflexes formula so they need more milk from me - I'm trying! And adding fenugreek to help supply. Dh is staying at home tonight as he's operating tomorrow - here's hoping I can do it myself and feel some success! 
In reality I know they are doing ok, feeding is their only issue is the feeding and it will happen at some stage, I feel awful complaining, I just need to have a small win. Again so many have it much worse - I feel guilty feeling like crap.
The midwife asked me up here if it would have been different if he at least had gone straight to the nursery - I burst int tears and said yes, then instead of everything being steps backwards it would have been progress. Plus I've been on 2-3 hour feeds with two small and fragile babies, and minimal sleep from the hour of the csec, lol no wonder I'm completely crazy right now. Any tips on how to make it simple in my head are welcome!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

oh @chuord I so feel you. Exhaustion makes everything soooooo much harder, and things just seem insurmountable. It might help to request a social work visit. The one I had was named Ben (he's the only Ben in the Mother's hospital). I saw him through the whole pregnancy and he was a massive help. He specialises in the MFM dept, so knows lots of families with difficult pregnancies and NICU stays etc and he helped me put things in perspective. I felt so much like I was coping, and then all of the sudden, I just wasn't. The nurse was a little tough on me, putting pressure on to go home, and DH lost it and demanded that they call Ben. He was a great advocate for us and told them no way, no how was I going home that day. 
Other than that, maybe make use of the ward nannies and get yourself a nap for an hour or two. It will make all the difference. Don't feel guilty - you're doing a great job!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@xerxella returning to work is SO HARD. Be gentle with yourself and probably order take out several nights. We can't do everything  I remember some days I loved leaving home and having my own life and tasks, and some days I ached to hold my son. It is so hard to balance it. Hugs hugs hugs. 

@chuord I am sorry to hear how frustrated you are. It is not humanly possible for you to do more or "better" so please don't beat yourself up. I'm glad milk had suggestions. Getting a full supply while pumping is very tough. Sometimes I wonder if nurses get no training in how to talk to fragile new mothers. I am glad you are technically discharged though. You're finally "free" from the hospital! 

Afm, summer break lasts until Aug 13, when dd should be at least 6 weeks old, and I'll go back then for the new year so I can start off right with my new studentS. Dh will be home with baby and I have 10 vacation days I can use as needed for rest or family time, but I decided not to take long-term leave because it's unpaid and dh would have to work 20 hrs a week all year to make up the salary lost in 8 weeks of leave. I mean money is not the biggest thing but mines the main income while dh works sporadic hours and cares for our kids so I need to be there if I can. @adiejan when do you go back? Are you able to let go while you're on leave or do they keep needing you? Don't pick up your phone


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'll come back and add more but wanted to comment to @chuord hugs mama. I think part of it is your hormones leveling out but the big part is the sleep deprivation. Hugs hugs hugs you are doing a wonderful job and making the best decisions you can. The first week or so I really had to make me baby eat as well. It is frustrating ( especially if you are hand expressing) but I think some babies enjoy the sleep more in the early days. I'm just thinking about you. And also I did continue to nurse even with a little blood on my nipples and it did not affect baby at all. Hugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @Milk8shake, @LittleKind and @tracyamber - I read your thoughts during the night feeds and it helped. Milk, I'll keep Ben in mind! That feeling of taking up space they could be using because you've 'reached' your quota is a little uncomfortable... My ob is determined I won't be leaving until Felix is ready.
So I had to update, we didn't just survive without dh - we did it with class  I'm taking my little wins and focussing on them... Amelia has transitioned to yellow poo lol (she was a bit slow) she fed during the night, I only had to have a little assistance bottle feeding her, at 330am I decided to try her BF, she was so happy did 25 minutes and then took almost a full top up afterwards... Then I pumped the other side and got 30mls. Lol sorry about the details - I figured you needed to know the good turn it took after my huge complain. Also as I said I'm taking more vitamins and I think that's lifting me...
So babies and pg news? I'd love to hear more about everyone else's journeys, I feel like I've been too focussed on 'us' and need a holiday for my mind! 
Btw dh put in a request for one conversation that doesn't include breasts, poo, and other baby stuff  anyone else get that?


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

One of my strategies for getting through sleepless nights is repeating simple chants over and over. I remember my youngest as a newborn screaming for hours and hours through the night, and I just chanted over and over "may I be an instrument of peace". I love chants because there is something deeply comforting and grounding. They occupy the noise in my head and block out screaming, while allowing me to still be present with my baby. I also used chants a lot when my oldest was in the hospital for a couple weeks. 

It is shocking and angering to hear about 6 weeks (or is it 8 weeks) maternity leave in the US. Here is is 50 weeks partially paid, and I think its completely insufficient. Luckily my organization allows the option of a 2nd year of maternity leave, which I may take advantage of after the twins are born. 

I am 23 weeks now. It feels pretty good. I still think a lot about whether it is safer to birth at home or a hospital. It is such a confusing issue for me because I feel that privacy and a fear free environment are so essential for a safe birth. Yet, then there is that small small risk a true emergency. Is anyone else planning a home birth at the moment?


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

SplashingPuddle said:


> I'm just wondering how others have made the decision whether to continue to store genetic material (embryos/sperm etc)?
> 
> Each year we pay annual storage fees. We only have two not-so-great quality embryos left. I've never gotten pregnant with a frozen embryo. We are currently expecting #3 and #4 . When do we stop paying storage fees and call it quits? It feels like a more complicated decision that whether or not to have more children.
> 
> How have others made these decisions?


I know I have "seen" some of you on FB but...

Well today marks 2 years since I finally got my BFP and I have two adorable little boys who are 15 months old. We are continuing to pay storage fees on our 11 embryos. I would like to have another baby, but DH is pretty happy with 2. Since he has azoospermia, and the last sperm count for him was 25, there is no "oops, miracle" baby in our future. But I would love to thaw out the embryos and do a frozen embryo transfer just to see if it would stick. I am sure the doctors will push for transferring two, but having had twins, I really don't want twins again. Since we have so many embryos, I would be willing to try a couple cycles, but I am pretty sure if one is put inside me, I would get pregnant again since it was more my DH's lack of sperm that was stopping us from pregnancy. So for now we continue paying. I will be 39 years old this summer so I would like to try sooner rather than later.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi @lilacvioletiris I think that your plan makes a lot of sense, especially one at a time. it seems lots of people aa they're getting toward the end of childbearing years can just see what happens, but with ivf or other considerations you have to be more intentional than that, and it's hard to know what feels right to do !

Splashingpuddle mentioned 6 weeks paid leave in US. It's actually legally 12 weeks unpaid, though not all companies fit the requirements to provide even that. Lots choose to pay for 6 weeks but not all. I get 10 leave days a year and with ds and miscarriages so often, I always use them all. So I don't have any stocked up for paid leave. Crazy huh?

@chuord I am so pleased with your update! We love details like she nursed and you pumped and all went well. And yellow poop too! Amazing. So funny dh suggested a normal conversation. As if. What is there to talk about? Haha. I did like @tRacyamber and fed w some bleeding. It was fine because he was better at getting all the milk than the pump was. Tracy I'm glad you're around. Feeling well for the most part? Been thinking about you!

Oh side note: I was on fb and my grandma posted a feminist article about how the most powerful men in the world wear the same clothes every day and women should be able to, too. Dh freaked out like "iI'm so sick of women SHOULD be ABLE to do this or thaT. Just do it." So we were reading all about men and women who wear the same work clothes daily and I think I might do it. Wouldn't it be nice post partum to know I only have black narrow pants, loose button up shirts, and black flats, so that's what I wear every day. Of course you get several of each item so they stay clean. I remember being in between sizes with giant breasts, in limbo between regular and maternity clothes and stressing over what to wear every day. I think this might be fun. I'm sure adie or others who love to get fully done up will think I'm crazy and maybe I'll be over it soon but it sounds cool.

I'm 28.5 weeks now, added afternoon nap to my routine in addition to 8-9 hours a night. No longer cooking dinner, just slapping sandwiches or whatever together for ds on nights dh is at work. I canceled all plans I could between now and summer - got out of lots of church and work obligations. Feeling great!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

The maternity leave situation in the US really is horrible. It's 12 weeks unpaid and only if you work for a big company and have been there a year. 
@LittleKind - I'm horribly and unapologetically unfashionable. I wear a series of short sleeve button down shirts and khakis to work everyday. It's acceptable and I just can't find it in myself to care if some snooty person thinks I'm unfashionable.

(((Edited to fix my mistakes))))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Chuord!!! I was out of town for a week and i usually take a break from the internet when I do.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi I'm glad things are making a positive turn for you @chuord. Go mama!!! @LittleKind I think it's cool to wear the same thing. I'll have to try that one of these days. I totally think you should do it. Glad it seems you have made some decision as to what you'll do with baby once work starts. It feels better to have a plan. Thank you for thinking about me! Hi @Xerxella I'm sorry you have to go back to work.'that just plainly sucks. Who will take care of your little one? You do have a nanny correct? @SplashingPuddle I'm glad you are feeling good these days. You do have a hard decision to make about where you'll have your babies.
Hi everyone else, I've been mostly following on FB.
I am feeling a little better these days thanks for asking ya'll. babe is still 1% in weight and I have to go in for weekly checks.!everytime he eats I hear gulps and he has lots of poop explosions so I feel confident that he is getting enough milk. Also, I'm on my 2nd staph infection can you believe it. Same location ,different spot. I don't like taking antibiotics. If this round fails I am going to use the Manuka honey. Didn't someone mention that here? I'll gladly pay$50 for 8ounces. Anyway, I feel all contagious and being super clean. I so want to take a bath with my baby but can't . Okay off to make dinner. Tacos!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @MountainMamamc  I'm glad you got a break from it all. @SplashingPuddle - yay on feeling better! Re frozen embryos I find it ethically stressful too... But cutting myself some slack before deciding, you've got a lot going on right now too. @LittleKind - I used to wear the same thing to work, black or Gray pants, jackets and occasionally a skirt with different shirts - I chose varying colours. I love that with pants I could wear flat comfy shoes  @tracyamber - so glad you are feeling better!

Ok both have put on some weight ( Felix is heavier than birth just, Amelia hasn't hit birth weight yet) but Amelia has exclusively BF the last three feeds, so I'm feeling better.
Today we took her to visit him and got this pic, it was so cool to see them together (dh is trying to protect her from the germs down in the nursery) last night I face timed dh in the nursery and they listened to each other and responded with squeaky noises - so cute!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord they are looking so great. I love the newborn squeaky noises. Ooh so cute. @xerxella how is your transition back to work? I am glad that you also are a boring dresser and can vouch for how simple and pleasant it is. @tRacyamber I cannot believe you have another infection. How frustrating! I haven't heard of that honey. It seems like anything is worth a try at this point. We're fairly settled thay I will start the new school year in aug, about 5-8 weeks out from when baby would realistically be born. I recently learned I can break up fmla leave and arrange a sub one day per week the whole school year. That'd be a pay deduction equal to taking 3 consecutive weeks off, but spreading it out seems way more restorative. I would have to get one consistent person and use a consistent plan/structure so I don't have to write sub plans constantly. My boss asked me to have a student teacher next year. I'm already an observation classroom which is a lot of work. So I said no. I wonder of there's a tactful way t o tell my boss my only priorities next year will be making breastmilk, having a lesson ready, and wearing clean clothes. I'm phoning it in next year. 

Yesterday I wore very dinky flats and now my hips are killing me. I couldn't sleep. I am going to back slide in my coffee reduction. And throw out those shoes. 

Nice to see you back mountainmama. Will you update on how you're feeling and doing? No flsres? Is foster boy settled with his new family yet? I'm way behind in your news.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been meaning to update actually, Littlekind. They finally finished my foster boys homestudy so his placement should be wrapping up in a couple weeks. I get sad about it, but then I just talk to his new mom and I feel better because he is going to such a loving family. We are just prepping my daughter for the transition. I finally met my OB. She is supportive of my VBAC plan, but my scar is thinning a little and if it stays the same I can have minimal intervantion and monitoring, but if it thins I may need more monitoring and worse case a c-section. So that has me a little concerned. My crohns has been behaving itself and I am glad. My last ultrasound showed my baby was a little big actually which is funny because they were worried the baby was small because my fundal measurements. There is a cord around the neck but its loose and nothing to worry about. 28 weeks today. Thats 3rd trimester right?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anyone know about @radiowave?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Tracy Amber - I remember the manuka honey conversation, I think I might have watched a doctor on it around that time. Just make sure it's product of New Zealand - there are fakes around. It's meant to be really great - although I'd be tempted to eat some 
Home now, I asked on Facebook but was wondering is anyone's baby still sucking their fingers and awake after a breastfeed? I know she got BM as twice it ran down her chin and she spit some up... But half hour later she took a full bottle of formula as well. Wondering if it's a transition thing or she's not getting enough, or she's a piglet lol.
Mountain mama- I'm so glad you have your own little one coming to help fill the void of losing the foster baby, but I'm so glad he has a happy forever home.
Littlekind and mountainmama - congrats on the third trimester!!!! That's an exciting milestone!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Chuord - Do you do paced bottle feeding? If not, it's possible she's just drinking to avoid choking. If she's awake and happy, I wouldn't worry much about the finger chewing. But if she's fussy, she may not be transferring enough milk.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - unfortunately, the only way to know 100% is to have a lactation consultant weigh her before and after breastfeeding. As long as she is gaining and not fussy, I think it's a good sign. My baby had plenty of wet diapers, but the amount of wetness increased DRAMATICALLY after I starting adding formula to her diet. I wish someone had told me it's not just about how many diapers because based on those numbers my baby should have flourished on breast milk alone.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - she's a pretty self willed baby, if she doesn't want the bottle at any time she pushes it out and clamps down her lips - dh calls it the 'jaws of Mordor' so I'm sure if she didn't want it she wouldn't. Often we give it to her after half hour of fussing...
Alive - I think we might get some scales, that would be reassuring. This morning she's not interested in breast apart for a nap - but yesterday was a busy day for her too. I think I get more milk out wh en feeding than expressing (expressing is still only between 10-30 ml per breast)


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I will have to come back to respond to everyone but I wanted to upload a few of our maternity shots. My belly is taking over!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

@chuord That photograph of the two of them together is precious! My twin brother and I were happiest as infants side by side, and there are plenty of pictures of us reaching out for each other in our cribs. I don't have any experience to offer advice, but it sounds as though you are doing everything right!

I am sitting in the airport awaiting a delayed flight (and not looking to forward to five hours in the middle of a row). I LOVE all the photos of belly bumps and babies! SO much to look forward to! You ladies are wonderful inspiration. I am 15 weeks on Friday, and hoping for some relief from the nausea and exhaustion in the coming weeks. We heard the heart beat last week, and I was surprised that I was so insanely weepy! It is really magical, but still very surreal. I cannot wait to have a bump.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be I love the photos!!) you look so happy and pretty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

@toothfairy2b - I love the pictures!!!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@ToothFairy wow adorable photos!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow! I am gone for a week and everything explodes! And we didn't even have another birthing!!

I can't keep up at the moment but I want to say congratulations and big pats on the backs for all of you mamas, pregnant or not, for the stages you are at. Sometimes it just feels so amazing that all of this is happening to everyone who has struggled so much. :grouphug

Beautiful photos and big kudos to the ones with newborns for every hour you get through the tough stuff. It really DOES get better and easier. The breastfeeding does and so does the getting used to being always tired....

PS, on the topic of bleeding nipples, if you can stomache the soreness, breastfeeding will help your nipples heal on top of nurturing babies, because there is nothing bette to heal and to counter infections than breastmilk. Tried, tested and true! Rub some onto your open wounds and sore areas (or babies' infected noses and eyes when sick...).  True story.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone (in this half of the world) and good afternoon everyone else  I am getting ready for work and feeling good enough this morning. My son never got a fever but dh is down and can't ski today like he'd planned. Really sad because he only goes once a season and he and his brother were really looking forward to it. The weather should be sunny here all week and I laid in the grass on a blanket yesterday while ds kicked around his soccer ball. Yesterday I bought groceries and tried to find simple, easy foods since we're all recovering. We ended up with a lot of scones. Hahahaha I am having one now with coffee. every Saturday ds asks my due date. I always tell him the exact count and a range of 3 weeks before, one week after. So this time it was "11 weeks, could be 8 or 12" and I thought HUH could be 8?! And literally counted back on my fingers to check. And I am a math teacher. Starting to feel the nesting and wanting everything scrubbed up and clean here (as if haha) and I need to get the smallest diaper set out and washed and folded. The clothing is ready actually. luckily we live in a tiny space so no nursery t o finish, no crib to assemble, no wall decals to put up. We will show her pics of charli's room and the twin sisters room and be like "use your imagination" 

My son is angry because we're giving away a new baby blanket I got as a shower gift. I don't like the print, and it is way too soft. I realize I'm the only one with an aversion to soft things. They feel unnatural and greasy. Plus we have enough blankets left over from ds. I am trying to teach him to only keep what we really value but he loves this blanket and it became such a huge deal, now I feel like I should keep it. But we've both already made such a scene over it that I want to win! I'm the mother, so help me, and this blanket it too soft!

Anyway, what's up with you ladies?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, yeah, I've never heard of someone who thought I blanket was too soft! Maybe you could tell ds that you've thought about it, and you still don't like the blanket, but it can be his special blanket for when he holds his sister?

Also, I loved your "use your imagination" comment. We've never had a nursery, either. We lived in a 1 BR apartment until ds was 9 months, and didn't really do anything with his room when we moved. dd is still in our room at 6 months, and will be sharing with her brother after that.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I switched to a doctor that has an 88% VBAC success rate and is super pro-VBAC. He is also 1 of 2 doctors in that city that will deliver breech, so you know he is really pro-birth. I feel really good about things right now. If it comes down to a c-section now, I will know it absolutely had to go that way, and I wont be full of doubt afterward. So thats nice.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - My kids want to keep everything, too. I would think if your only real argument for not keeping it is that you want to win, you should probably let him keep it. I'd say something like, "I see how important this is to you. I value your feelings, so, since it's so important to you, you can have it." Knowing kids, he'll probably forget about it in a week, you can move it somewhere hidden and when he continues to forget about it a few weeks later, give it away. 
@MountainMamaGC - that's really awesome! I wish I could find someone like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@xerxella you are right. Good advice!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I had to go into the hospital this morning because I woke up spotting. The blood and discharge seemed off to me, so I went in to make sure it wasnt serious. The doctor thinks I have BV. I am waiting for the results of the swabs to come back because I am allergic to many different antibiotics and dont want to take them unless I have to. Boo. I hate taking antibiotics. I feel like a risk allergy each time so I dont want to take them unless I have to.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no mountain mama! How scary and I hope you get well soon. Dh is allergic to antibiotics too. Scary. Also meant to mention your dr situation sounds so promising! That's great news.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@LittleKind- Too soft?? I love soft things so that sounds funny to me. I like @Xerxella's advice about how to handle the blankie. What did DS do? I think your imagination thought is cute. What is your actual due date? I am getting excited for you! not much longer.
@MountainMamaGC- I hope you are doing alright and that you didn't have to get the antibiotics. I am glad you found someone that will do a vbac.

Hi everyone else! I am still reading along but hate to post when I'm not on my computer. Also, these littles make it a lot harder to get on here. Things are going very well. The girls are getting bigger and eating well. I am exclusively pumping at this point. I honestly think it makes life easier as DH can help feed them too. They are both still on a whiff of oxygen. Today we are trying them without it and they are doing well. Hopefully we will get to be tube free soon!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

mountain mama: congratulations on finding an OB that you like. I am curious though, in my area, OBs seem to work in teams so that you rarely if ever have your own OB for your birth. How does it work for you? 
I'm wondering because I almost want to meet the worst OB in the team as well as the best, so that I know the range of possibilities.


I am happy to be 24 weeks along now. Still good energy, although a stomach flu has knocked down most of us for a few days. I am trying to work more hours so that I qualify for maternity benefits (50 weeks paid if I make the eligibility cut-0ff). Generally, work is really good, as its usually less active than home with my two little ones. I hope to work right until the end, when I need to relocate from our community. But I realize that it is still early, and perhaps work will become more challenging at some point. Still 24 weeks is a lovely point of pregnancy I'm finding.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

He has a small circle of OBs that he works with and will support his opinion on each case, and he spends a lot of time on call, from what I hear. This makes him late for appointments often, but thats ok by me.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!!
I need some advice and sorry to not write more but my toddler is actually not following me around and I just put babe in the bed. 
Yesterday in evening poop and today I have notice a little streak of blood in my infants diaper. I would think allergy or over abundance of milk. I have been eating dairy since the beginning so wouldn't it be odd for it to just show up now 3 months later if he had a dairy allergy? Advice please. Also, he was just in his 3 month growth spurt that lasted almost three days. Three days of sleeping and wanting to nurse constantly. Now I'm left with very full breasts all the time. When he nurses I'm sure he is not getting to my hind milk*sigh* what do you think??

@Xerxella @MountainMamaGC. @LittleKind. @SplashingPuddle


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Too much foremilk can do that sometimes. I would think a dairy allergy would have shown up by now. Try block feeding for a bit and see if that helps. http://www.mother-2-mother.com/blockfeeding.htm


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Is he pooping a lot? We've had an issue twice where dd was pooping really frequently and it irritated something so there was a little bit of blood. It's a scary feeling seeing blood in your baby's diaper!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@tracyamber exact thing happened to ds at 3 months and he did have an allergy. the allergist said that the immune system is not refined enough earlier on to create a systemic allergic reaction - though you might see anaphylaxis (spelling? sorry) or tummy troubles earlier. She said turning up with an allergy at 3 months is common. They had to skin test him and he had a nut allergy. Also, I was overproducing so I had to do block feeding. I started to use only one breast for a 3-4 hour time window, whether he latched on or not, whether he seemed to still be hungry on that side or not. So I'd end up with one side really overful (signalling my body to make less milk) and one side flat empty (allowing him to get all the hind milk). And then I would switch sides for a 3-4 hour window of time. Once my supply seemed regulated I changed it to just feed on one side per session. If the blood is turning up along with very frothy and snotty stool (even green) it is more like over-supply. If it is very loose and has threads of blood in it, it is more like allergy. Or it could be both, like ds. I would suggest try to deal with supply before you see the allergist, because false positives can also be common when they're tested young. Sorry to hear about this!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh thank you all. I'll start with block feeding switching every two hours!!i appreciate the link too @MountainMamaGC !!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind. If it is an allergy , do you think ds would have mucus deep in nasal passages. We got sick about 5 weeks ago and since ds has a hard time breathing through his nose because there is congestion way up in his nasal passages. Until now I was thinking it was an after symptom of the cold he had but now I'm wondering if it is an allergy. The nasal congestion does not have mucus the I can suction out. It's way up there( it seems) I have vaporized, showered, used saline drops and two days ago used bm drops and nothing relieves. Sorry I'm processing all this while I write.... Humm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@tRacyamber I'm not sure. I do know that nasal inflammation is a symptom of environmental allergies but I'm not sure if it applies to food allergy?


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@tracyamber. I third the block feeding - it was my first suggestion. My sense is that it is not an allergy, but related to his BMs and perhaps a bit of straining - have you watched his BMs lately?

However, if you want to find out about allergies, I would take him to a paediatric specialist in allergies and skin conditions (they are one of the more common paediatric areas of specialisations.). If it is going to become an issue, you may as well know. But, with the changing seasons, and at that age, he could honestly just have a bad congestion on top of the seasonal effect and at that age their systems can't battle everything well yet. It is hard, with an older child, to remember how sensitive babies are, I find. They get stronger with every month.

There are no fevers or anything else associated with it? Breathing difficulties?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord I love their photo when they were visiting together at the NICU. So nice that they are home together now and you can get adorable shots all the time! Sounds like both babies are making good progress with weight gain and breastfeeding.
@adiejan Sounds like you too are having good progress with the girls getting off oxygen and eating! How is exclusive pumping going? Are you pumping every 2 hours like you would be nursing?
@tracyamber I have no advice on the blood in his stool but my milk intolerance always shows up in my sinuses first. It rarely bothers my digestive system anymore but dairy makes me SO congested and sneezy. Sometimes it is bad enough that it bothers my eardrums too. It is so difficult to cut out dairy so hopefully it is just a breastmilk thing and not a dairy allergy!
@MountainMamaGC Great news about your OB! It must feel so good to have that peace of mind going in that they will be working for your best interest unless it is absolutely necessary.
@SplashingPuddle Glad you are feeling so good! I hope you can keep working as long as you feel comfortable. I stopped at 27w because my job is very repetitive and it was just too much on my body. Mentally and physically in so many ways I feel like I could still be doing SOMETHING now, but as a dental hygienist there wasn't anything else in the office they could keep me for. Did you make any decisions on your new pets?
@LittleKind Doesn't the change in weather make each day so much better!

AFM- We made it to 33w. Babies are both still active and growing well. I'm still working on my hypnobabies CDs and preparing for birth. We seem to have anything and everything we might need, it is just a matter of getting fully organized and DH finishing the dresser so I can put a lot of things away. I got my order of cloth diapers last week so that was exciting. I only ordered a dozen for now to be sure we like using them/cleaning them. Do they need to be washed or stripped before use. I assume washed I guess but anything special other than just running them through and drying them?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Ugh so I do have BV. But the doctor was shocked to learn I dont have any symptoms today or yesterday. She sent in a prescription but she says its up to me if I want to take it since I am now asymptomatic. I am allergic to many antibiotics and she understands my hesitation. I think I am going to treat it with hydrogen peroxide today, and then reseed my vag with some acidophilus tomorrow and every day till monday. Then at my appt on tuesday get her to reswab. If I still have BV then I will take the antibiotics. I just dont want to take them unless I absolutely have to as clindamycin is one of the few I can still tolerate.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Toothfairy - Woohoo! June is coming faster than I realized, if you're at 33 weeks. Excellent that you've gotten this far without major issues. Are you planning to wait for them to come on their own? As far as cloth diapers, if they're new, washing is enough. If they're used, I would strip and bleach them. My new favorite CD info source is www.fluffloveuniversity.com and the associated FB group (Fluff Love and Cloth Diaper Science). I followed standard cloth diaper advice with my first (wash with lots of water and not much soap), and had constant stink issues. Since following the advice from FL&CDS (normal amounts of water and soap, plus water softener), I've had virtually no stink problems.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm sorry @MountainMamaGC do what your gut tells you!!! @toothfairy2be oh how exciting you are so close. I'd just wash the cloth diapers. Do you have any biokleen to spray on them right after your little one pees on them before you wash? Anyway, keep us updated. @LittleKind I hope I didn't put you on the spot about asking that question. I did do some research online. I think right now I will cut out the dairy for two weeks.. @Oceanspray he has a hard time breathing through his nose and we are up several hours trying to get back to sleep so it does seem to be an issue I'd like to figure out you know? Hi @SplashingPuddle !!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

MMGC - Sorry about the BV, but glad the symptoms are abating. Hopefully the natural remedies work. Glad your docs are listening to you and not just pushing things on you!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so slack at replying here. I'm reading along most nights though. FB is easier for me though. Easier to comment here and there than to write a big response in one go! And I feel bad if I miss people, which I would because my brain is fried.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Mountain mama: did the BV cause the bleeding? How are you doing now?

Cloth diapers: I've found that sometimes some of the new ones need to be boiled several times in order to produce absorbency. Its strange but I've even seen in listed on their instructions. I think its mainly the super absorbent cloth type that sometimes needs multiple boils/hot water washes in order to become truly absorbent.

AFM: I had a midwife appointment this week, and I found out that I am measuring 32 weeks right now (I'm 24 weeks). I am super happy about my weight gain of 32lbs. I'm really trying to gain a lot of my weight in the second trimester. Still it is a bit frustrating about ultrasounds. I am turning them down, and when I ask what would happen if I did an ultrasound and there was a growth difference between twins noticed, I am told that then they would do more ultrasounds and monitoring. Has anyone heard of anything productive that they do, if they notice stuff at this point during ultrasounds? I have agreed to do a 29 week one, but I just couldn't see the value of doing one between 19 and 29 weeks. I would only be more anxious if a problem was noticed, and if nothing would really be done about it, that would only make it worse. Has anyone experienced changes in care (other than just more monitoring) based on second trimester ultrasounds?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Splashingpuddle, I did have some bleeding with discharge a couple mornings ago. I cleared up by the end of the day and hasnt returned. I feel ya on the ultrasound thing. my 20 week and my 26 week showed growth is fine and the baby is even a little bigger than average, and they still want me to have one at 32 weeks to check growth (and my scar which realistically shouldnt be looked at til closer to birth). I declined. I feel fine. I am eating, gaining weight and my belly is growing. The baby is moving all the time. I would rather not spend 200 bucks and drive almost 400 km round trip, to tell me I am still fine. At first I was ok with seeing all these doctors because I wasnt sure how it was going to go, but now I just want everyone to back off and let me be a normal pregnant lady.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Mountain - that is great that the bleeding cleared up. Wow, $200 is a lot, is that transportation etc? Since the ultrasounds are free, right?

I just had amazing news. I have found registered midwives that are going to plan a home birth for my twins! I only have to have one OB consult during my pregnancy, which I already had. That OB is not part of my ongoing care, just a consult. It is hard to believe. Midwives are fully covered here, and there will be three at the birth. This is not how things are usually done here, which makes it so much more amazing.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Splashing- Yeah the ultrasound is free, but when you factor in gas, and meals for my husband and I and groceries that we feel compelled to buy because its cheaper it adds up. That is so cool you found midwives this late. I tried out of desperation last week and it was impossible. But they did tell me about the OB I am now seeing so at least I got something out of all the phoning I did. All of them also said that they never measure scars for VBAC, which made me confident in my choice to switch OBs.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@SplashingPuddle! I am so very happy for you! How DID you RIG that GIG?? Twins at home with midwives (as it should be when all else is well....). Your stress has probably just fallen right off your shoulders. Is this something this set of MW does regularly or only after a detailed consult and assessment and request from you? I am curious....
@tracyamber, have you seen any improvements with breathing and sinuses since last week? You only cut out cow dairy right? Or all animal-source dairy? I hope you see a change soon, whatever it is he is going through. Not breathing well is so miserable.
@toothfairy2b: You are so close - still feeling pretty okay? I remember my first moments with my specially ordered and picked up CDs.... almost love at first sight!! Mine were new, but like Splashing said, you may need to wash several times in order to get the full absorbency you need out of them. Washing is a piece of cake. I used only hot water and a very little bit of gentle scent free detergent. Some people use many other things that seem to work well, but I didn't need them. I even got "no meconium" stains in those first days!!

But the best trick ever (not that it's a trick - all our grandmothers did this daily and weekly): line dry in the sun - you will get rid of stains and any scent that remains. Shiny white and crispy starched. You are heading into the best weather for this. True story. 
@MountainMamaGC: I have similar feelings about ultrasounds (at least in the past) - way to stick to your guns and focus on what matters and when it matters in your pregnancy. I hope your BV resolves itself or at least that you don't have to take antibiotics at all.

Hi @LittleKind! Still wishing healthy pregnancy thoughts for you all and following along.

Everyone else, I wish I could follow on FB, so I think that most of you are doing well but some still in hospital (@adiejan and @chuord?) and the rest not? Are @Kewpie's boys well and home and thriving, in case anyone knows?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Oceanspray hello!!! Yes, @adiejan and @chuord are doing great and babies are at home. @Kewpie boys are at home and thriving as well. Seems once we started the fb group there is more action there. Do you not have a fb account. You are welcome to join. Just pm sourire . How was the fertilization? I never heard about it or did I just miss the report? When is transfer???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sorry for being AWOL everyone! I can't change threads or post from my phone anymore - hence why FB is easier on those brief minutes lol. Ok I tired to post a pic yesterday and today but it's timing out before it can load... 
Second midwife visit tomorrow - hoping for more weight gain...
Re sleeping does anyone else wedge a baby a little towards one side to make sleeping easier? We thought he had wind issues but I think it's more breathing and a dislike of being flat on his back.
Amelia is still a well behaved baby, wake eat sleep. Flex doesn't want to miss any of the action so he tries to stay awake.
Newborn shoot was today, hoping to have some sneaky pics to share at some stage (her computer is in for an upgrade)

Love to you all and I am trying to read along, just finding answering hard at present.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Both my kids slept in a bouncy seat most of the time, chuord. Not on their side, but not down flat, either. Dd actually slept on her tummy for the first few weeks, before deciding she didn't like that.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

FB is easier for me too @chuord, I hear ya. Can't wait to see photos.
Linc makes an unholy racket on his back, complete with "can't breathe" noises. On his side, he sleeps like well, a baby.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know if it was here or on FB, but Matt loves the rock and play sleeper. It props the baby up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Newborn sleep positions: We co-slept with our last baby swaddled for the first month. We also had a snuuza clip on her diaper which beeps if the baby stops breathing. 

I am 25w2d now, and I have so many braxton hicks lately that I'm a bit nervous. They even kept waking me up last night, which is a first. I've gained 32lbs so when I carry my toddler (which I do a lot), I am toting an extra 60+ lbs. That also causes a lot of braxton hicks.

Oh and I felt one of the babies for the first time through my pelvic floor. Usually I can only do that far later in the pregnancy. Baby was still no where near engaged, so I wasn't worried. But I am hoping this is a good sign that the head is down for twin A, since I'm not sure if I'd be able to distinctly feel a bum or foot through my pelvic floor. 

Does anyone have any experience whether you can feel a breech baby through your pelvic floor?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks monkey, we have got those reflux wedges in he beds that raises their heads on a very gentle incline... I never found time to buy the bouncy's yet.
Milk - that's exactly it, he snuffles and sounds awful and if he spits up it freaks him out - he's a clean freak. He's not even 45 degrees towards his side and the difference is amazing - a baby that sleeps!
Splashing - I did co-sleep with him for an hour two nights ago, he wouldn't settle at all in bed but slept really well with me, I think I may have had him on a slight angle too though... I didn't sleep was busy holding him and worrying about him falling out of bed... I'm wondering about taking the side off the cot and moving it against my side of the bed as a side along.

Splashing - both babies were breech the entire pregnancy and I could feel them on my pelvic floor, however they didn't engage so it was mainly feet dancing on it - and I'm sure you (with experience) would be able to tell the difference between feet (felt like tap dancing) and a head  fx for you they are head down and good to go.

Update - midwife home visit today, and although they had just ate I'm so excited about their weights 2.330 for Felix and 2.350 for Amelia - they put on over 200gms in a week  (7oz) so they are now 5lb 2. So sad to get excited over cracking 5lb but so proud of them!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Posting before it gets lost... Amelia on the right, Felix on the left snuggling.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy 40 weeks @chuord!! Can you believe it?! they are doing so well for the fact that it is harder for them to gain weight outside.... 5 lbs - hooray! Just think, many babies get to start at 7-8 lbs on average at about this age. And what a beautiful pic!! (@adiejan - happy 40 soon to you, too, I think it is soon?)
@tracyamber: I did join the group.... haha and then promptly forgot my password (I am meticulous about signing out and then didn't have time to check in again for a while... I rue it.). I don't usually FB. I willl have to find another way ro sign up as my own sibling, maybe.  Oh, yes you missed it on the other thread. I was pretty vague, with percentages instead of exact numbers, but it is 8dpo/RET....several 3d embies transferred (lots left). So.... in less than a week I will know!! Thanks for asking.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Oceanspray - so excited for for you! Wishing you the best xxx


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Sooooooo beautiful @chuord. I'm cosleeping with Lincoln now. I didn't plan to, or really want to, but literally neither of us were sleeping before. He kept me awake with noise, and I worried about his breathing. It wasn't restful sleep for him either, gasping all the time. In bed with me, on his side, he doesn't peep. We both sleep better. I'll admit I was terrified at first, but I'm a rather light sleeper and I researched the he'll out of safe sleeping guidelines.
Awesome, awesome weight gain! Well done Mama!
@Xerxella, I looked for a Rock n Play here, no luck. You can, however, ship them from the US for around $600 (!!)
@


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - check out http://www.hireforbaby.com they have the 'mummaroo' swing and a fisher price one for hire, that's what we are thinking of doing. Re cosleeping, I think I'll have to research that a bit - so when I need to do it it's safe... Seems a bit hard to do it with just one though - but if it means not constantly getting up and down I'm in!
Thanks re photo  they are just such posers! The last few days they've discovered their mouths as play things, and are constantly wanting food - strangely the relaxed vibe they get breast feeding makes them hungry for formula too.
Xerxella - re the nipple shields are you still using with Matt? I'm a little worried as they change their latch and make it shallower - so I'm n sure how to transition them back to bare nipple.

I can't say it enough, you were all so right - this parenting thing is the best most magical thing I've ever done - despite the crying and sleepless nights.

Can we have a photo update? Baby bellies and babies?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If nipple shields help, use them. Its so much easier to wean off when you arent overwhelmed by all the other new aspects of being a new mom. Most women I know of, wait till about 3 months and have success. I loved cosleeping. I used a bassinet in my room for the first 3 months and then moved her to our bed. We actually just bought a king size mattress so we have more room for cosleeping. My husband and I each have our own blanket and we put our pillows off to the side so there was a large gap between us and she slept in the gap level with our heads so the blankets never got pulled over her face. If you share a blanket then it can go over the baby if one or both of you pull it up. We will use a bassinet this time too, I found one that goes in our bed.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Splashing - my baby was breech for my entire pregnancy with her feet near my cervix. Starting around 30 weeks I was getting violent and painful kicks in the cervix on a regular basis. The kicks felt very sharp and I generally yelled out loud when they happened, I imagine a head bumping your cervix would feel quite different.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake ha ha I never planned on cosleeping with ds number 1 but it just sort happened. Now we'll see with this babe. So far he is in a "cosleeper" next to my bed. Oh and the rock and play soo did not work for us. @chuord great weight gain!!!! @MountainMamaGC lol we have a queen bed and a twin bed put together to make our cosleeping luxury suite. And now a cosleeper attached!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Sourire and Chuord: 
With your breech babies, do you mean that you could also feel your babies through the pelvic floor/ vagina? I have always been able to feel my baby's heads during cervix checks, but far far later. I thought I could only feel the heads because they are so hard and distinct (and partially engaged). When the baby is fully engaged, its only a few inches up until I feel head (1/2 a fingers length). But now at 25 weeks, I can already feel a baby through the pelvic floor/vagina (very far up). Of course, its very very high and not at all engaged (thank goodness!). I was hoping that feeling distinct baby hardness meant that twin A was head-down, which is what I'm hoping for. I haven't had a breech baby, so I unsure, if I could feel hardness in the same way. I assumed baby bums would feel softer... Its all new to me, and I don't find a lot online about the different feel of breech vs vertex positioning in terms of feeling babies through one's vagina.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord what if you sidecar the crib and have both of them in there and can pull Felix next to you when he needs it but amelia is still not alone either? We had a bassinet next to our bed and also bed share, even though we hadn't planned to. I got so much more sleep


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

OMG everyone I just had to share the good news! Last night when Elon woke i nursed him and put him down right after and he went to sleep right away. Then when he woke 3 hours later, we nursed and he went back to sleep right away. I have not gottan this much sleep in 3 months. Feels so good!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Splashing, I never tried to feel that way... Trust me if you feel the feet you'll know - it's a rapid kicking motion most of the time, I doubt they could move their head that much. Trust your instinct xxx
Thanks everyone, I'm thinking moving the cot could work for us.
Mountainmamams - thanks for the nipple shield reassurance! They are working for me and their mouths are still quite small so I'm happy with the decision. 
Tracy - woohoo on your win!
I'm feeling good the last two feeds have been both babies solely from the breast and satisfied without formula top up, it does wonders for the confidence.

Everyone what small wins have you been having, babies, pg etc... ?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord it does do wonder for the confidence!! Speaking. Of confidence, babe is 11 pounds today!!!!! No more weekly visits

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

So happy for you Tracy on the 11 pounds!!! Huge win


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - nice weight!!! 
@chuord - we easily transitioned off the nipple shield. I just forgot it one day when we were out and he did fine without it. We were on and off for a little while and now I haven't used it for a couple of weeks. It was a complete non issue! 
@Milk8shake - wowowowowo!!!!! They're like $40 here. I don't think Australian dollars and US dollars are so different so that just sounds way too expensive. I have the mamaroo and the rock and play. The mamaroo was super expensive at about $200. And in the end, I like the rock and play better. It's deeper and Matt seems more cozy in it.

As far as co sleeping: I've co slept with each of the kids some. It just depends on what each of us needs. Matt's pretty happy in the rock and play, but he's more restless in the mornings, so I usually bring him into bed at 4-6ish so we each get the couple more hours of sleep. . Love co sleeping. It's so sweet. I love it when they use your breast as a pillow. So cute. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i-m-pregnant/1502938-fertility-challenged-graduates-spring-2015-a.html#post18705810

*Updated to a New Thread for spring-* I probably will continue to be sporadic in my responses since I'm already doing a crap job and the babies aren't here yet, but I do read along a few times a week and do my best to keep things updated! I hope to see some more grads soon and pray for you all the time!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@toothfairy2be - can we please have an update? How are you feeling? Does it feel strange now that you are so close it would be 'safe' to deliver anytime? Compared to previous tries that must feel surreal... I'm so excited for you through the last bit of you journey I could burst!


----------

